# ***All things Anderson Silva VS Chael Sonnen***



## Toxic

*Could Chael Sonnen actually be the fan favorite?*

Think about it if I told you 3 months ago that Chael Sonnen was probably gonna fight Anderson Silva and be the crowd favorite you would have laughed but it looks like it could happen.


----------



## marcthegame

the issue i have in him is can he back up the trash talking. If he does step in and gets killed by anderson silva then what. I'm tired of Dana beating around the bush and not giving anderson someone who can beat him. In theory sonnen has the tools but would be a heavy underdog. Dana should give Anderson a real fan favorite GSP.


----------



## osmium

So when Andy brutalizes him and the crowd goes nuts for Silva is Chael still the fan favorite? Really this entire thing is silly it is Leites all over again and the bandwagon will be overflowing yet again after Andy rapes and pillages the UFC some more. Do people not remember the Forrest fight? The big hero Forrest comes out to fight Darth Maul and gets decapitated and Silva is the hero and Forrest is the asshole who everyone hates. Then a month passes and none of it matters.


----------



## streetpunk08

osmium said:


> So when Andy brutalizes him and the crowd goes nuts for Silva is Chael still the fan favorite? Really this entire thing is silly it is Leites all over again and the bandwagon will be overflowing yet again after Andy rapes and pillages the UFC some more. Do people not remember the Forrest fight? The big hero Forrest comes out to fight Darth Maul and gets decapitated and Silva is the hero and Forrest is the asshole who everyone hates. Then a month passes and none of it matters.


yup exactly, he isn't fighting Chael anyway it's a waste of a fight


----------



## oldfan

Toxic said:


> Think about it if I told you 3 months ago that Chael Sonnen was probably gonna fight Anderson Silva and be the crowd favorite you would have laughed but it looks like it could happen.


Life's funny ain't it? who ever thought frankie edgar really was the answer?


----------



## Life B Ez

If Chael Sonnen (R) beats Silva's ass I will be firmly and proudly attached to his nuts no matter what he does after that, I kind of like him anyway. He doesn't say fake shit and he always says what's on his mind. As long as he keeps that mindset if he loses I will like him. I only don't like trash talking if guys talk and then get their ass kicked and suddenly try to be nice, I can't stand that. If Chael (R) keeps talking even after a loss, I will like him way more then I do now.


----------



## Indestructibl3

Man, whoever Anderson fights next will be the fan favourite - even Chanel Sonnen. Holy sh*t what has happened.


----------



## Halebop

LOL I really am a big fan of Chael Sonnen because of his straight forward personality, cleverness, and fighting ability. I mean like him or hate him you are wrong if you can't admit the guy has a good sense of humor. And Okami and Marquardt destroyed...yep I would say he's on a "roll" There really isn't anything to dislike about this guy unless you don't like politics to enter the picture which is a valid reason. doesn't bother me. 

I will be rooting for Sonnen over Silva but I was before tonights shennanigans.


----------



## AlphaDawg

I thought Chael Sonnen has been the fan favorite for quite some time? Then again, I am a nut hugger. Could just be me.


----------



## mattreis324

This is going to go just like the Forrest Griffin fight, which the UFC announced it only a couple of weeks after the Leites. I'm sure in the next couple of weeks we'll hear about Sonnen/Silva, then Sonnen will start running his mouth and nobody will be talking about Silva/Maia anymore. Then everyone will be rooting for Sonnen when the fight starts, Anderson will destroy him within two rounds, and we'll be back where we started.


----------



## punchbag

Toxic said:


> Think about it if I told you 3 months ago that Chael Sonnen was probably gonna fight Anderson Silva and be the crowd favorite you would have laughed but it looks like it could happen.


no, but as a politician he'd make a good minister of defence


----------



## Ape City

Toxic said:


> Think about it if I told you 3 months ago that Chael Sonnen was probably gonna fight Anderson Silva and be the crowd favorite you would have laughed but it looks like it could happen.


It's true. I bet the hate for Silva is seething at this point.


----------



## vaj3000

at least sonnen wont be intimidated by that fancy crap that lacks substance thrown in amongst silva's actual fight.

Sonnen may come across as a smug git but he is probably the most intelligent fighter out there. I for one am on the chael sonnen bandwagon


----------



## coldcall420

osmium said:


> So when Andy brutalizes him and the crowd goes nuts for Silva is Chael still the fan favorite? Really this entire thing is silly it is Leites all over again and the bandwagon will be overflowing yet again after Andy rapes and pillages the UFC some more. Do people not remember the Forrest fight? The big hero Forrest comes out to fight Darth Maul and gets decapitated and Silva is the hero and Forrest is the asshole who everyone hates. Then a month passes and none of it matters.


 
This is true...and Anderson will **** Chael, I dont think we will hear as much yapping from Chael now either.....


----------



## Ape City

osmium said:


> So when Andy brutalizes him and the crowd goes nuts for Silva is Chael still the fan favorite? Really this entire thing is silly it is Leites all over again and the bandwagon will be overflowing yet again after Andy rapes and pillages the UFC some more. Do people not remember the Forrest fight? The big hero Forrest comes out to fight Darth Maul and gets decapitated and Silva is the hero and Forrest is the asshole who everyone hates. Then a month passes and none of it matters.


No because some of us have simply had enough. Not all of us are fickle fans that only want to see constant knockouts. I wanna see my faverite fighters win, and since Andy lost me as a fan, I won't be cheering for him ever again unless he fights someone I hate even more.

It isn't like I suddenly started hating the gay. He has slowly worn me down into hating him. It took three completely ridiculous perfomances but he managed to make me hate him. And trust me, I used to love the guy. I hate Rich Franklin. nuff said.


----------



## Toxic

coldcall420 said:


> This is true...and Anderson will **** Chael, I dont think we will hear as much yapping from Chael now either.....


I will bet you that Anderson does not **** Sonnen. He may get a flash knock out or even manage to get a sub but I will bet you that Sonnen dominates the entire fight till he either gets caught or wins a decision.


----------



## coldcall420

Toxic said:


> I will bet you that Anderson does not **** Sonnen. He may get a flash knock out or even manage to get a sub but I will bet you that Sonnen dominates the entire fight till he either gets caught or wins a decision.


 
Sig bet....and your stepping this time????:confused02:


----------



## Toxic

Your on. Sonnen is gonna shoot all night long and he will take Anderson down.


----------



## Spec0688

He might be a fav going into the fight but wont walk out one, His gameplan will look just as bad as Maia's did.


----------



## Blitzz

Toxic said:


> I will bet you that Anderson does not **** Sonnen. He may get a flash knock out or even manage to get a sub but I will bet you that Sonnen dominates the entire fight till he either gets caught or wins a decision.


x2. I think Sonnen has the best ability out of anyone at MW to beat Silva. I do not think Silva will stuff a takedown. If Sonnen can eat a knee on the way in and not get knocked out, it is going to be some vicious GnP coming for Silva.


----------



## coldcall420

Toxic said:


> Your on. Sonnen is gonna shoot all night long and he will take Anderson down.


 
SWEET...I have been waitin to own your sig masta.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Incognito

*Chael Speaks About Silva Also "punkass" On Silva As Well*

Chael Sonnen spoke to MMAJunkie today and gave his opinion on the Anderson Silva fight at UFC 112. Some highlights: 

On his reaction to Silva not engaging: "I wasn't surprised. It is par for the course." 

On whether it's unsportsmanlike: "I don't find it unsportsmanlike, because I don't know why he's doing it. He could well be doing one of those antics to try to get his opponent to engage. But I have a hard time blaming him for that. I [saw] those antics against Forrest (Griffin); Forrest got baited into it and got knocked out for his efforts, so I don't blame [Silva] for doing that stuff, and I don't consider it unsportsmanlike because I don't know what's in his heart. Meaning to be a jerk, well, that's unsportsmanlike. When he doesn't mean to be a jerk, it's kind of hard to pin that on him." 

On whether he will see the fight: "I'll watch the fight, but Silva's been in my crosshairs anyway, whether it's beating him for the belt or to win the belt and go beat him up after that. He's getting beaten up in 2010 by Chael Sonnen. That's been the story from the jump. There's people out there that need (to be) beaten up – he's one of them. And I have a moral obligation to society to beat him up." 

On Silva refusing to touch gloves: "[Silva] is a dirtbag anyway, whether he went out there and shook hands and was gracious or he didn't. Who cares? I don't know why sportsmanship needs to be involved, anyways. It's a fight – go do whatever you want. So, yes, I will do whatever I want. And when my music hits those speakers, I will make that walk and answer for my words."

Tapout clothing brand vice president and co-founder, Dan "Punkass" Caldwell commented on his Twitter page regarding the actions of Anderson Silva during the main event at UFC 112. Punkass stated the following: 

"WTF is up with Anderson??? Glad we dropped him and I'd never sponsor him again!!!" 

Tapout is one of the most notable MMA related clothing brands. Could this imply that Silva's other sponsors are not happy with Anderson Silva and could drop Silva as a result of his performance?


----------



## Thiago_Alves

This is too much, (sponsors and stuff) ok he took the piss, but thats it, lets forget it and think in future events.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Travis Lutter (Lutter MMA): "He is a good athlete and an arrogant person. Fighters fight with honor. He didn't and hasn't in the past!"


----------



## Foose

I for one really hope Chael gets his shot at Anderson. A lot of people don't like Chael's smack talk but it seems, to me anyway, that he is just really hyping this fight because he wants it. What better way to get a fight than to really hype it up. The real question is whether he can get and keep Anderson on the ground. He has a much better (wrestling) shot than Maia so at some point I do believe he could get him to the ground. The question from there is whether he can keep him there without being submitted in the mean time. Of course, it looks like he may have to wait until GSP gets his shot first!!


----------



## Indestructibl3

"I have a moral obligation to society to beat him up." Gotta love Sonnen.


----------



## MMA-Matt

Indestructibl3 said:


> "I have a moral obligation to society to beat him up." Gotta love Sonnen.


haha, that's a funny ass quote.


----------



## Inkdot

Thiago_Alves said:


> This is too much, (sponsors and stuff) ok he took the piss, but thats it, lets forget it and think in future events.


I don't think it too much, it too little if anything. This is unforgivable. I was a huuuuughe A. Silva fanboy. Now he is dead to me. 

A. Silva basically pissed on everything this sport is about. This is much worse then Brocks post fight antics because I don't give a shit about the UFCs sponsors I give a shit about MMA as a martial art sport, where you don't play around, don't try (and fail horribly) at doing comedy and don't fu**ing spit curse words at your opponent in the middle of the fight.

I hope Silva gets dropped from the UFC (I know it will never happen) and never fights again.

Like I said, he is dead to me.


----------



## osmium

I guess it is honorable to go to an all you can eat buffet the night before the weigh ins and not make weight for a title fight then gas hard in the second round because you are so out of shape.


----------



## vaj3000

looks like the sonnen has spoken...all hail chael sonnen


----------



## Liddellianenko

lol I love how Chael Sonnen has suddenly gone from arrogant douchebag to lovable arrogant douchebag that we all want to smash the even more arrogant douchebag. All in one night.


----------



## brief

I just want Sonnen to drag Silva to the ground and just beat on him for five rounds before he KO's his ass with 1 second left.


----------



## VolcomX311

Indestructibl3 said:


> "I have a moral obligation to society to beat him up." Gotta love Sonnen.


lol :thumbsup:


----------



## xgarrettxvx

hopefully sonnen fights silva. i'd be excited to see silva crush his face with clinch knees.


----------



## VolcomX311

xgarrettxvx said:


> hopefully sonnen fights silva. i'd be excited to see silva crush his face with clinch knees.


or smash Sonnen on the head with an air guitar.


----------



## Rusko

xgarrettxvx said:


> hopefully sonnen fights silva. i'd be excited to see silva crush his face with clinch knees.


this


----------



## Ryan1522

VolcomX311 said:


> or smash Sonnen on the head with an air guitar.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## vaj3000

> hopefully sonnen fights silva. i'd be excited to see silva crush his face with clinch knees.


That would require silva to engage his opponent:thumb02:

Anyway i guarentee you he will use his reach for sonnen as he'll be scared stiff of sonnens take down.


----------



## Wookie

Maybe Chael's tactics will pay off, or he could just get utterly destroyed like everyone else. I for one hope this fight does happen after all the smack talk. For some reason I think Andy will be back to original form and KO Chael in the second.


----------



## xgarrettxvx

Wookie said:


> Maybe Chael's tactics will pay off, or he could just get utterly destroyed like everyone else. I for one hope this fight does happen after all the smack talk. For some reason I think Andy will be back to original form and KO Chael in the second.


agreed.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx

Liddellianenko said:


> lol I love how Chael Sonnen has suddenly gone from arrogant douchebag to lovable arrogant douchebag that we all want to smash the even more arrogant douchebag. All in one night.


This just about sums it up. If the UFC ever plans on doing Sonnen vs. Silva, now is the time:

You have the clean cut, outspoken, Republican and, yes White, American wrestler who feels it is his responsibility to take out the cocky, arrogant, disrespectful, non-english speaking Champion.

Seriously, shit doesn't get more American than this.


----------



## evilstevie

Is this a joke thread? Or is this a different Sonnen than the one that got destroyed by Maia lasdt year? The notion that Sonnen is somehow going to put up a "good fight" vs. A silva, when he can't get out of the first round vs. Maia, is absurd. I've seen enough of A Silva vs. garbage opponents, thanks anyway.


----------



## Toxic

You know the Maia vs Silva fight may have done more for Sonnen's popularity than any fight he was ever involved in.


----------



## Guy Incognito

evilstevie said:


> Is this a joke thread? Or is this a different Sonnen than the one that got destroyed by Maia lasdt year? The notion that Sonnen is somehow going to put up a "good fight" vs. A silva, when he can't get out of the first round vs. Maia, is absurd. I've seen enough of A Silva vs. garbage opponents, thanks anyway.


maia got destroyed by nate and sonne COMPLETELY DOMINATED nate, wait, what? thats not supposed to happen if maia beat sonnen and nate beat maia how come sonnen beat nate? it does not make sense


----------



## vaj3000

xbrokenshieldx said:


> This just about sums it up. If the UFC ever plans on doing Sonnen vs. Silva, now is the time:
> 
> You have the clean cut, outspoken, Republican and, yes White, American wrestler who feels it is his responsibility to take out the cocky, arrogant, disrespectful, non-english speaking Champion.
> 
> Seriously, shit doesn't get more American than this.


LOl u making sonnen sound like a really bad wwe character


----------



## NotDylan

Please win please win please win please win.


----------



## BobbyD

WTF happened to Vitor? Doesn't he get next shot at the dancing spider?


----------



## punchbag

guy incognito said:


> Chael Sonnen spoke to MMAJunkie today and gave his opinion on the Anderson Silva fight at UFC 112. Some highlights:
> 
> On his reaction to Silva not engaging: "I wasn't surprised. It is par for the course."
> 
> On whether it's unsportsmanlike: "I don't find it unsportsmanlike, because I don't know why he's doing it. He could well be doing one of those antics to try to get his opponent to engage. But I have a hard time blaming him for that. I [saw] those antics against Forrest (Griffin); Forrest got baited into it and got knocked out for his efforts, so I don't blame [Silva] for doing that stuff, and I don't consider it unsportsmanlike because I don't know what's in his heart. Meaning to be a jerk, well, that's unsportsmanlike. When he doesn't mean to be a jerk, it's kind of hard to pin that on him."
> 
> On whether he will see the fight: "I'll watch the fight, but Silva's been in my crosshairs anyway, whether it's beating him for the belt or to win the belt and go beat him up after that. He's getting beaten up in 2010 by Chael Sonnen. That's been the story from the jump. There's people out there that need (to be) beaten up – he's one of them. And I have a moral obligation to society to beat him up."
> 
> On Silva refusing to touch gloves: "[Silva] is a dirtbag anyway, whether he went out there and shook hands and was gracious or he didn't. Who cares? I don't know why sportsmanship needs to be involved, anyways. It's a fight – go do whatever you want. So, yes, I will do whatever I want. And when my music hits those speakers, I will make that walk and answer for my words."
> 
> Tapout clothing brand vice president and co-founder, Dan "Punkass" Caldwell commented on his Twitter page regarding the actions of Anderson Silva during the main event at UFC 112. Punkass stated the following:
> 
> "WTF is up with Anderson??? Glad we dropped him and I'd never sponsor him again!!!"
> 
> Tapout is one of the most notable MMA related clothing brands. Could this imply that Silva's other sponsors are not happy with Anderson Silva and could drop Silva as a result of his performance?


Aoki broke a guys arm and blatently showed him the finger, and Anderson spoke to Demian closely in portugese so a lot of people were unable to understand anyway, and danced around a bit, but Aoki got nowhere near as much shit as Anderson. Imo, if they gave him more of a test,against someone who could at least strike a bit, he'd not have done half the things he did against Maia.


----------



## munkie

I really hope Sonnen does fight Silva pretty soon. I'm sick and tired of this homophobe who is a great wrestler but a sub-par mixed martial artist, thinking he's some kind of badass. He's a great wrestler, that's it. He's Dan Henderson without the punching power. Dan took Silva down and did nothing. Sonnen's wrestling is inferior to Hendo's so he won't keep Silva down near as long. And that means that Sonnen's fight will be over sooner than Hendo's. As annoying of a douche Sonnen is, I actually like him talking shit on The Spider. For the simple fact, despite Anderson's complete disrespect for clearly inferior fighters that all of his 185 opponents have been, maybe the shit talk can get Silva motivated, pissed off. I'd love to see Silva go out there and rip Sonnen's head clean off. Sonnen has wrestling, that's it. He doesn't have any stand up, at least not any good enough to stand long with Silva. His ground and pound is weak, as he proved against Marquardt. I mean, Marquardt is weak from his back and Sonnen still couldn't even damage him. Silva's great from his back, defensively and offensively. Anyways, Sonnen has nothing for Silva, besides his world class douchebaggery. But last time I check, that didn't get you too far when fighting.


----------



## No_Mercy

If we get enough people pushing this on the forums the UFC brass has gotta make it happen sooner rather than later. Probably as a co-main event in UFC 114-115-116-117. They say Andy doesn't draw fine, put him on the main card or co-main event. Problem solved...

Chael wins a fight against Nate, but gets busted up. Chael talks all this crap and had the opportunity to step in at Abu Dhabi, guess what he's "still injured." Boggles my mind. 

Put your money where your mouth is...


----------



## Davisty69

It is sad when I'm cool with a complete tool like Chael Sonnen beating Silva, if only to put a fire back under Silva's ass to finish people.

However, if Silva got angry with all the sh*t talking and raped Sonnen, I would be ecstatic. It would be the best of both worlds. Silva would be back raping people, and Sonnen would finally shut the hell up.


----------



## Guy Incognito

munkie said:


> I really hope Sonnen does fight Silva pretty soon. I'm sick and tired of this homophobe who is a great wrestler but a sub-par mixed martial artist, thinking he's some kind of badass. He's a great wrestler, that's it. He's Dan Henderson without the punching power. Dan took Silva down and did nothing. Sonnen's wrestling is inferior to Hendo's so he won't keep Silva down near as long. And that means that Sonnen's fight will be over sooner than Hendo's. As annoying of a douche Sonnen is, I actually like him talking shit on The Spider. For the simple fact, despite Anderson's complete disrespect for clearly inferior fighters that all of his 185 opponents have been, maybe the shit talk can get Silva motivated, pissed off. I'd love to see Silva go out there and rip Sonnen's head clean off. Sonnen has wrestling, that's it. He doesn't have any stand up, at least not any good enough to stand long with Silva. His ground and pound is weak, as he proved against Marquardt. I mean, Marquardt is weak from his back and Sonnen still couldn't even damage him. Silva's great from his back, defensively and offensively. Anyways, Sonnen has nothing for Silva, besides his world class douchebaggery. But last time I check, that didn't get you too far when fighting.


dan has already said that chael is the better wrestler


----------



## Guy Incognito




----------



## osmium

guy incognito said:


> dan has already said that chael is the better wrestler


Which really doesn't matter at all because he is terrible at BJJ defense.


----------



## 6toes

This is the only fight left at MW for Anderson that intrigues me. The trash talk certainly helps, couped with the fact that Chael is an exceptional wrestler. Gotta admit his cockiness makes the match seem much more worthwhile, I mean who could talk this much trash if they weren't fairly certain they had a pretty good shot at winning?

Not sure if its gonna help him though come fight time...


----------



## Guy Incognito

osmium said:


> Which really doesn't matter at all because he is terrible at BJJ defense.


well he has obviously worked at it because guilotines by nate and miller aint easy to stop


----------



## osmium

guy incognito said:


> well he has obviously worked at it because guilotines by nate and miller aint easy to stop


The problem is he gets caught in shit like that in the first place all the time because he is sloppy as **** and everyone who is really good at BJJ is going to sub him.


----------



## hellholming

anyone else notice that after Sonnen said Silva can actually speak english quite well, Silva has spoken english far better than in the past?


----------



## steveo412

No_Mercy said:


> If we get enough people pushing this on the forums the UFC brass has gotta make it happen sooner rather than later. Probably as a co-main event in UFC 114-115-116-117. They say Andy doesn't draw fine, put him on the main card or co-main event. Problem solved...
> 
> Chael wins a fight against Nate, but gets busted up. Chael talks all this crap and had the opportunity to step in at Abu Dhabi, guess what he's "still injured." Boggles my mind.
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is...


He never had an opportunity to figth in Abu Dahbi, he wasnt cleared by the doctor by then, dont act like hes hiding from the fight when hes blatantly calling him out. When the doctor says you cant fight you cant fight. I dont know how that could boggle your mind.



osmium said:


> Which really doesn't matter at all because he is terrible at BJJ defense.


He got subbed by probably the 2 best BJJ figthers at MW in Maia and Filho. Those guys pretty much get all there wins by sub.


----------



## Thelegend

cheal will get ktfo in all likelyhood.


----------



## Pmaher424

*Anderson Silvas next fight vs Chael Sonnen*

Dana White just announced on espn's rome is burning that Silva's will fight Chael Sonnen next. any thoughts


----------



## flourhead

also said if silva goofs off again he'll be cut. my thoughts on this fight is if sonnen gets the fight to the ground silva will submit and if it stays standing silva will KO him


----------



## jonnyg4508

I just can't imagine Silva not at least trying to show Chael up a little bit considering how much he has said about Silva. He thinks Maia disrespected him? Well what about Silva? 

Silva wins this out of pure domination. I'd like to think it is one of those things where he will come in with a chip on his shoulder like many other greats.


----------



## Danm2501

Sonnen to shock the world, use his olympic calibre wrestling and pound on Silva for 5 rounds. If Lutter and Henderson can take Silva down and win a round, then Sonnen can do it. Sonnen won't gas, or try and stand with Silva like Lutter and Henderson did either. 

Interesting that Dana's said that Silva will get cut if he fights like he did at 112 again:

"If he ever acts like that again in the ring I will cut him. I don't care if he's the P4P best fighter in the world. ..."


----------



## VolcomX311

Anderson by S&M bondage. As much as I'd love to see Chael whoop Andy's @$$. I think Andy's stand up will by a dry hump fest. I'll be rooting for Chael 200%, though.

Also, it'll be the first time I hope Chael runs his mouth like a Kenyan marathoner.


----------



## 420atalon

Lol, DW wouldn't cut Silva... He is just trying to act big. He knows Sonnen is game though so he will get away with his empty threat.


----------



## osmium

Andy via however he wants. Not even a challenge really.


----------



## jonnyg4508

It will be so funny how many people pick Sonnen or justify his chances. Anything can happen in MMA so nothing is 100% but I will have a good time laughing at all the people who take Sonnen. There is always reasons as to why 1 guy has a better shot than the last...always happens, never makes a difference..


"But it is different THIS time because...." hahah


----------



## Life B Ez

Silva won't f*ck around with Chael Sonnen (R), he'll fight him not clown him. 

Having said that, I want Chael (R) to win so bad just to see Anderson lose, never could stand Anderson Silva, but I don't see it happening, Sonnen (R) might get out of the first, but I think Anderson will KO him.


----------



## khoveraki

jonnyg4508 said:


> It will be so funny how many people pick Sonnen or justify his chances. Anything can happen in MMA so nothing is 100% but I will have a good time laughing at all the people who take Sonnen. There is always reasons as to why 1 guy has a better shot than the last...always happens, never makes a difference..
> 
> 
> "But it is different THIS time because...." hahah


Tell that to Edgar.


----------



## mathruD

jonnyg4508 said:


> It will be so funny how many people pick Sonnen or justify his chances. Anything can happen in MMA so nothing is 100% but I will have a good time laughing at all the people who take Sonnen. There is always reasons as to why 1 guy has a better shot than the last...always happens, never makes a difference..
> 
> 
> "But it is different THIS time because...." hahah


i wish i had four arms, so i could give this fight four thumbs down. :thumbsdown:

seriously, though, i agree. a ton of people are going to be saying how great sonnen's wrestling is, and he's going to do this and he's going to do that, just like they were saying maia had such a "great" chance against him. however, the truth is silva is going to wreck sonnen. to me, this is yet another wasted fight that i don't care to see. of course i'll watch it, but i would prefer that silva fight someone else, preferably not in the middleweight division.

i give sonnen just as much of a chance as i gave maia...........about -12.4%


----------



## osmium

khoveraki said:


> Tell that to Edgar.


The difference is everyone in the know said that he had a chance to outpoint him with his boxing. There was a legitimate way for him to win. People are banking on a guy being offensive with Anderson Silva for 5 rounds and winning when he can't strike, has mediocre gnp, and little to no submission game. We go through this with every Andy fight people just make shit up as to how someone is going to beat him. He is the best in the world some one dimensional chump isn't beating him.


----------



## Danm2501

Sonnen's 1 dimension happens to be Silva's weak point, wrestling. Silva has been taken-down and G'n'Pounded by Henderson and Lutter, but they didn't have the gas, or gameplan of Sonnen to keep it up for 5 rounds. Maia's only real chance of getting the fight to the ground was pulling guard, he's not got the wrestling to get Silva down; Sonnen does. I don't hate Anderson Silva, but I want Sonnen to win this fight, and think he has a better chance than many people are giving him. I see Silva taking the fight 7-8 times out of 10, but should Sonnen have a good night, like he did against Nate, he could definitely take this fight. I honestly think he could shock the world here.

Also, tell Nate Marquardt that Chael has mediocre G'n'P. Pretty sure he'd disagree.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Lol at Silva getting cut  He will pay him maybe a little bit more money.

I seriously hope, that Silva doesn't stop now with his antics because of all the talk. Those first 3 rounds were the highlight of the year.

Sonnen has the best chance imo! If this would be a three round fight, I would pick him. But it's 5 so Anderson will survive his GnP and land something during that time. Toughest fight for Andy in a long long time.


----------



## jonnyg4508

khoveraki said:


> Tell that to Edgar.


Like I said anything can happen.

It is just funny when people say that each time. Eventually every fighter loses...just makes no sense to predict each guy has a better shot then the last.

Just as GSP lost to Serra, Penn lost to Edgar, both huge underdogs. Chael will be an underdog as well, but to justify why he will win is just funny.

Kind of like the saying a blind squirrel will find a nut every once in a while. People that keep saying an opponent has a much better shot than the last one will eventually be right. They have a 0.00% of being correct thus far in the UFC.


----------



## khoveraki

osmium said:


> The difference is everyone in the know said that he had a chance to outpoint him with his boxing. There was a legitimate way for him to win. People are banking on a guy being offensive with Anderson Silva for 5 rounds and winning when he can't strike, has mediocre gnp, and little to no submission game. We go through this with every Andy fight people just make shit up as to how someone is going to beat him. He is the best in the world some one dimensional chump isn't beating him.



Strike the Edgar comment, tell that to Marquardt instead. Marquardt was the #2MW in the world during that fight and Chael ripped his face off and humiliated him. He was the big underdog against Okami too and and he beat him so bad that Okami went into depression. And he crushed Miller.


I think Sonnen's gameplan and iron chin will make him easily last into the 4th and 5th rounds. From there he will have the clear advantage.


Sonnen is like a MW Jon Fitch and I've always believed Fitch to be the counterpoint to Silva. Unbeatable in a different way, perfect stylistic matchup.


----------



## aerius

Life B Ez said:


> Silva won't f*ck around with Chael Sonnen (R), he'll fight him not clown him.
> 
> Having said that, I want Chael (R) to win so bad just to see Anderson lose, never could stand Anderson Silva, but I don't see it happening, Sonnen (R) might get out of the first, but I think Anderson will KO him.


My guess is Silva will either Leben him in under a minute or clown him for a round or 2 and then whoop his ass. Depends on how much Sonnen runs his mouth.


----------



## marcthegame

*Dana confirms Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen next, says he’ll cut “The Spider” if he*

UFC President, Dana White has confirmed that UFC middleweight champion, Anderson Silva will square off with Chael Sonnen in his next fight inside the octagon, warning “The Spider” if he ever fights the way he did in Abu Dhabi again he’ll cut him from the promotion.

Speaking via ESPN’s Jim Rome Is Burning, Dana said:

“We’ll find out in his next fight if I got through to him or not. He’s got a real tough fight coming up because his next fight is going to be against Chael Sonnen. And Chael Sonnen is one of these guys who’s not going to lay back, not going to do what these other guys did. When he’s been in this position when these types of fights have happened, he’s been against real good jiu jitsu guys, guys who want to get the fight to the ground. Well, Chael Sonnen is going to want to take this fight to the ground, but he’s going to double-leg him and bring him down.”

“Anderson Silva absolutely demolished Rich Franklin twice, destroyed Dan Henderson, destroyed Nate Marquardt, then moved up to 205 and destroyed the guys he fought there. Then you see fights like this and it’s just unexplainable.”

“Personally I think he was embarrassed by what he did that night. Maybe he had a mental breakdown — I don’t know what happened in the ring. All I can say is I know his next opponent isn’t going to be a guy who’s going to lay back. Chael Sonnen is going to take it to him, and hopefully we never see that again. If we do, I’ll tell you this: If he ever acts like that again in the ring, I will cut him. I don’t care if he’s the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world, I don’t care if he is the middleweight champion. I will cut him, absolutely.”

Silva claimed he was disrespected by his last opponent, Demian Maia before their fight this past weekend, influencing the way he approached the fight. In Sonnen he faces one of the biggest trash-talkers in the business today, making his reaction to what is to come very interesting indeed


----------



## marcthegame

I am an Anderson Silva homer but I am also a fighter. I have anderson winning but I don't think it will be a easy fight.


----------



## ScouseMMAfan

Ha ha ha Dana White realy... cut him and let him go to strikeforce? im sure he wouldnt do that at most he will take away andersons belt.

Anderson doesnt need to ufc, The ufc needs Anderson.


----------



## steveo412

Would be nice to see Sonnen smash his face, but I doubt he will.


----------



## osmium

khoveraki said:


> Strike the Edgar comment, tell that to Marquardt instead. Marquardt was the #2MW in the world during that fight and Chael ripped his face off and humiliated him. He was the big underdog against Okami too and and he beat him so bad that Okami went into depression. And he crushed Miller.
> 
> 
> I think Sonnen's gameplan and iron chin will make him easily last into the 4th and 5th rounds. From there he will have the clear advantage.
> 
> 
> Sonnen is like a MW Jon Fitch and I've always believed Fitch to be the counterpoint to Silva. Unbeatable in a different way, perfect stylistic matchup.


He beat two guys who aren't dangerous off their backs. Andy took Nate down and GNPed him out immediately the ground game is not a weakness for Silva it is a secondary strength. When has Silva ever lost to someone by being outwrestled? That is some made up shit.


----------



## Bonnar426

Not really feeling this fight at all! Sonnen will get destroyed pretty handily. In fact I haven't felt anything for his last 3 fights at MW either. I wish Silva just move up a weight class.


----------



## 420atalon

khoveraki said:


> Strike the Edgar comment, tell that to Marquardt instead. Marquardt was the #2MW in the world during that fight and Chael ripped his face off and humiliated him. He was the big underdog against Okami too and and he beat him so bad that Okami went into depression. And he crushed Miller.
> 
> 
> I think Sonnen's gameplan and iron chin will make him easily last into the 4th and 5th rounds. From there he will have the clear advantage.
> 
> 
> Sonnen is like a MW Jon Fitch and I've always believed Fitch to be the counterpoint to Silva. Unbeatable in a different way, perfect stylistic matchup.


Just like Nog is going to destroy Velasquez right?

Oh wait...

Sonnen is a slightly interesting match up but Silva is going to either knock him out early when he is going for a takedown or he is going to submit him.

Sonnen has good wrestling but Silva will make him pay when looking for the takedown, his stand up is horrible and he leaves holes when he goes for his takedowns.


----------



## BobbyCooper

420atalon said:


> Just like Nog is going to destroy Velasquez right?
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> Sonnen is a slightly interesting match up but Silva is going to either knock him out early when he is going for a takedown or he is going to submit him.
> 
> Sonnen has good wrestling but Silva will make him pay when looking for the takedown, his stand up is horrible and he leaves holes when he goes for his takedowns.


Sonnen can take a lot of punishment in a fight.. see his last one. He looked worse then Nate!

He worked extensively on his sub defense in the last years and he showed that improvement against Nate. Maia opened his eyes I guess. He survived in the guard from a Black Belt, who gives out belts already. Thats huge!


----------



## MoopsiePuffs

While i don't think it would be right for the UFC to release Silva, if it did happen then we would benefit as Strikeforce would continue to grow stronger as they try to compete with the UFC.


----------



## kgilstrap

After the Marquardt fight everyone thinks Chael is better than he is. Everyone knows Marquardt's wrestling is his weak point, GSP takes him down like it's nothing in practice. Yes Sonnen is a very good wrestler, but he is one dimensional, he has one way to end this fight, while Silva has several.


----------



## imrik32

Can we get a source for that article other than some text?


----------



## gabrielC90

to all people who want sonnen to win, would you put more than $50 on sonnen, i think not...


----------



## sNatch204

Anderson wouldnt even go to Strikeforce. He would try to box Roy Jones or just quit fighting. If he cant stay motivated fighting UFC contenders, then he has no chance anywhere else.

Instead of cutting him though i would feed him to the lions. Give him guys that are going to fight him like Rampage, Vitor, Jon Jones. You cant dance around vs guys like that.


----------



## JiPi

If Silva do it gain, he will no longer be a interesting draw for the UFC anyway...


----------



## Bknmax

sNatch204 said:


> Anderson wouldnt even go to Strikeforce. He would try to box Roy Jones or just quit fighting. If he cant stay motivated fighting UFC contenders, then he has no chance anywhere else.
> 
> Instead of cutting him though i would feed him to the lions. Give him guys that are going to fight him like Rampage, Vitor, Jon Jones. You cant dance around vs guys like that.


SHogun,or Machida


----------



## osmium

Silva vs Fedor, Silva vs Mousasi, and Silva vs Roy Jones Jr all sound more appealing than Dana forcing him to fight shit competition so go ahead and cut him.


----------



## evilstevie

ROFL. If this is true, DW is a bigger idiot than I think he is. I would be rooting for Silva to dance around just like in the Maia fight. Silva vs. Fedor would be a hell of a fight. BTW Sonnen sucks ass, and is worse than Maia, from everything I've seen from the guy. Oh, but he's got a big mouth, and some people seem to like that for some reason.


----------



## capjo

imrik32 said:


> Can we get a source for that article other than some text?


I have to totally agree with this. It seems lately, there have many threads quoting articles with NO link back to original. 

We never know if the quoted article is true, false or if it has been edited for the forum.


----------



## demoman993

To all of you that think that the UFC needs Anderson Silva, shame on you.

No one person is bigger than the sport or the sports biggest promotion (UFC). If they cut him, they find a new guy, a more marketable guy to ride instead.

The fans are going to support the most exciting guys out there. We still support the UFC even though Fedor has a slim to none chance of ever fighting there. He's the best guy out there, but the UFC puts on a good show with top level fighters, just not all the top level fighters.

Anyways, wanted to keep it short and sweet but remember, The success of MMA has been built on the Stephan Bonnar vs. Forrest Griffen template, not the Dancing with the Stars tryout videos. Give the fans some good tactical battles and some good brawls, we will pay. Anderson and PPV before this debacle was a mediocre result at best. If he's gone, I won't miss him, and neither will a lot of true fans.


----------



## sNatch204

Bknmax said:


> SHogun,or Machida


Shogun would be a good fight your right. But if Machida and Silva were to fight, its possible it could be a counter fest. I just tried to name aggressive fighters who will bring the fight to Anderson.


----------



## 420atalon

BobbyCooper said:


> Sonnen can take a lot of punishment in a fight.. see his last one. He looked worse then Nate!
> 
> He worked extensively on his sub defense in the last years and he showed that improvement against Nate. Maia opened his eyes I guess. He survived in the guard from a Black Belt, who gives out belts already. Thats huge!


Marquardt was severely disappointing in that fight imo. He had a very stupid game plan and it was like he wasn't even trying to keep the fight standing. Even at that he almost caught Sonnen in a couple of subs. 

Silva won't make the same elementary mistakes that Marquardt made.


----------



## SideWays222

Heres a Source



> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=11243&zoneid=2


----------



## Life B Ez

khoveraki said:


> Strike the Edgar comment, tell that to Marquardt instead. Marquardt was the #2MW in the world during that fight and Chael ripped his face off and humiliated him. He was the big underdog against Okami too and and he beat him so bad that Okami went into depression. And he crushed Miller.
> 
> 
> I think Sonnen's gameplan and iron chin will make him easily last into the 4th and 5th rounds. From there he will have the clear advantage.
> 
> 
> Sonnen is like a MW Jon Fitch and I've always believed Fitch to be the counterpoint to Silva. Unbeatable in a different way, perfect stylistic matchup.


Silva already fought and beat his counterpart at MW, a guy by the name of Dan Henderson. That's the kind of guy to beat Silva, a serious wrestler with a granite chin and sick power. So one lucky punch could land and put him out and Silva won't engage, he'll wait to counter and be at risk of a takedown. No one is going to finish Silva, you're best shot at beating him is taking him down and LnP for three or five.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

A. Silva lost me as a fan. But it would be very stupid of Dana White to cut him and to make a public press about it. I don't know about you but this just created a bigger rift between AS and DW. Why would Anderson want to fight for him now?

Yeah, last fight was disgusting. His showboating lost me as a fan. But people are forgetting what Andy has done to his other opponents. I would never watch him again only because he's big headed right now. But to make it seem like he's not a huge star and would not affect UFC in anyway if he gets cut, is pretty LOL.

Yeah let's just give Strikeforce a top P4P to compliment Fedor. And even sell more than anyone with Fedor vs Silva.


----------



## jonnyg4508

But but but but Sonnen is a wrestler, it is the perfect matchup to beat Andersoon...

But but but...


----------



## BobbyCooper

jonnyg4508 said:


> But but but but Sonnen is a wrestler, it is the perfect matchup to beat Andersoon...
> 
> But but but...


but it really is jonny.. if no one of the elite wrestlers can beat him.. well then, then Slva is really invincible!!!


----------



## Spec0688

Dana wont cut him, I dont care what he says.He is playing the PR role in trying to fix the situation publicly and by threatening the top P4P fighter. Do you really think he would cut a fighter who is this dominant? He has resolved worse issues with Tito Ortiz and will resolve this even if Silva does happen to do it again. 

There is no way Dana would just let one of the best fighters in the world walk to strikeforce. Like he said addressing the whole lie in Tito and Franklin situation...Sometimes he just has to tell a small lie for the business side of it.


----------



## 420atalon

jonnyg4508 said:


> But but but but Sonnen is a wrestler, it is the perfect matchup to beat Andersoon...
> 
> But but but...


It will take a solid wrestler but said wrestler also needs to have good sub defense and decent standup.


----------



## Spec0688

Sonnen also barely did any damage to Marquardt on the ground and almost got subbed out. I really dont see Sonnen causing too many problems for Silva on the ground. GSP is a far better wrestler which some people think Sonnen is.


----------



## Life B Ez

Silva is not getting cut unless he starts losing, cutting legends or former champs past their prime is fine. But Silva is not going to wash out of the UFC right into StrikeForce's hands. Nothing would make Strikeforce a bigger threat than the guy that the UFC has hyped as the best fighter in the world now fighting for a rival org. 

Dana couldn't argue anymore, he says Fedor isn't the best Silva is, if they are both on the Strikeforce roster what the hell is Dana going to say? GSP is the best......wait nevermind, that is what he'd say.



> It will take a solid wrestler but said wrestler also needs to have good sub defense and decent standup.


You mean Dan Henderson..........


----------



## 420atalon

Life B Ez said:


> You mean Dan Henderson..........


Henderson could have had a chance at it if he stuck with a good game plan and his abilities. Instead he tried to strike with Silva and got rocked then subbed. 

That is why so many of us want to see him fight GSP, GSP has those abilities and will stick to his game plan.

Edit: Also here is the Jim Rome interview with DW


----------



## machidaisgod

If Dana wants Silva to be more exciting (like he is the boring-est fighter out there??) than stop throwing relative tomoto cans at him, Silva is willing to go to fight GSP top p4pers in their prime, that is what Silva wants (and all the fans, but what does that matter?) and after fighting GSP he can move two weight classes up and fight Rampage, Jones, etc. He is thee thoroughbred, Dana just won't let him run, Dana thinks he is more important to the UFC than Silva, lmao. Life B Ez could take his place and the cards would be better. And why does Dana have to stick his bald mug in every staredown, is it me or is it just creepy.


----------



## osmium

420atalon said:


> Henderson could have had a chance at it if he stuck with a good game plan and his abilities. Instead he tried to strike with Silva and got rocked then subbed.
> 
> That is why so many of us want to see him fight GSP, GSP has those abilities and will stick to his game plan.
> 
> Edit: Also here is the Jim Rome interview with DW


The only takedown he got in the fight was from Silva over committing. Silva isn't an easy guy to takedown when he chooses not to be you have to engage with him standing if you want to get inside of him like that. Which is the entire problem with fighting him he isn't even really a pure counterstriker like people say. He just needs to be in a fight before he gets aggressive striking. Which is dangerous as hell for the person fighting him but the only way you have a shot at beating him.


----------



## Icculus

This is the right fight at 185 right now. Sonnen will be coming forward so it wont be another Silva vs Leites (or maia). 

Silva has a much more dangerous BJJ bottom game than Marquart or Okami, and if Sonnen doesnt get KOed coming in then he'll get tapped in the first or 2nd round.

The Vitor fight would be fireworks for sure but he needs a win over a MW contender first. 

If Silva was being serious when he said he would drop down to 170 to fight gsp then that fight really should happen first. Thats the fight we all want to see, and if Dana really does want to make up for 112 to the fans then he needs to set Silva vs GSP immediately. I was very dissapointed with the last 2 rounds of the Maia fight, but Dana is taking it too far IMO.


----------



## streetpunk08

People say Silva's weak point is wrestling but I say this if Chael get's Silva down then what? Before you answer make sure you watch more of his fight's then just the Nate one please. Chael's GNP is so mediocre he can't even finish cans with it and he's been submitted multiple times. If Chael had any way of ending this fight I'd give him a shot but he doesn't finish anyone I doubt he's gonna finish the best fighter on the planet. You have to do better than just laying on this guy for 5 rounds, he's too good of a fighter, too well-rounded, and too good of an athlete to be layed on for 5 rounds. Anderson by whatever he wants in dominant fashion. Good night Chael hope you enjoyed your few months in the spotlight b/c after you get wrecked everyone will forget you even exist again.


----------



## jonnyg4508

BobbyCooper said:


> but it really is jonny.. if no one of the elite wrestlers can beat him.. well then, then Slva is really invincible!!!


No, there will be other "reasons" as to some other guy coming up will beat him. The reasons never stop, but the fights go the same way....Silva toying around not being interested or Silva KOing or choking them out.

Won't be any different.



420atalon said:


> It will take a solid wrestler but said wrestler also needs to have good sub defense and decent standup.


Or a killer instinct to finish a fight, which looking at Sonnen's resume he doesn't have. Getting Anderson down isn't going to get it done for 5 rounds. All rounds start standing and 1 of those starts will end up with Sonnen on his back sleeping.


----------



## Bknmax

streetpunk08 said:


> People say Silva's weak point is wrestling but I say this if Chael get's Silva down then what? Before you answer make sure you watch more of his fight's then just the Nate one please. Chael's GNP is so mediocre he can't even finish cans with it and he's been submitted multiple times. If Chael had any way of ending this fight I'd give him a shot but he doesn't finish anyone I doubt he's gonna finish the best fighter on the planet. You have to do better than just laying on this guy for 5 rounds, he's too good of a fighter, too well-rounded, and too good of an athlete to be layed on for 5 rounds. Anderson by whatever he wants in dominant fashion. Good night Chael hope you enjoyed your few months in the spotlight b/c after you get wrecked everyone will forget you even exist again.


I agree another Borefest for Silva,I wish Dana would cut him so Mousasi or Fedor get their chance for an actual fight.


----------



## Wookie

Chael isn't great standing and has some of the worst sub-defense in the division. No matter what happens it won't last long and it will be exciting. Dana is making sure this won't be a replay of 112. On another note, Dana is full of sh*t he'd never cut Anderson.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

People are overeacting to Anderson Silva's last fight about being boring but I do agree that his antics were over the top for me.

But anyways, I love it when people say Silva's weak point is the getting taken down but someone already pointed out. And then what?

Silva has beaten people in his guard. So you're either dreaming that he loses to a takedown specialist or you have nothing to base your arguement on. The Lutter fight, he *WON *the fight on his back. There's no if's about it. It wasn't like Silva was remotely beaten in that fight.

My theory on Silva is simple. He has gotten to cocky about his skills. He is doing the "I'm better than everyone" tactic and refuse to give the fight his all.

Boxers in the past has exhibitted this behaviour and paid for it. I'm sure one day he will do it to the wrong person and get KTFO(Vitor coming to mind). Or will come into a fight just under trained(Lennox Lewis, Mike Tyson, etc etc).


----------



## JimmyJames

*Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen targeted for August in Utah, potentially UFC 117*

http://mmajunkie.com/news/18719/anderson-silva-vs-chael-sonnen-targeted-for-august-in-utah-potentially-ufc-117.mma



> While UFC president Dana White made it very clear he was unhappy with his middleweight champion, Anderson Silva, following a lackluster appearance at this past weekend's UFC 112 event in Abu Dhabi, the exec isn't hesitating to put "The Spider" back in action.
> 
> White announced today during an appearance on ESPN's "Jim Rome is Burning" that the organization was targeting a fight between Silva and top contender Chael Sonnen.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has since confirmed the UFC is targeting Aug. 7 in Salt Lake City, marking the UFC's first-ever trip to Utah.
> 
> Additional sources close to the promotion informed MMAjunkie.com that the UFC is eyeing EnergySolutions Arena, home of the NBA's Utah Jazz, as a potential host venue for the event.
> 
> Bill Colbert, Director of the Pete Suazo Utah Athletic Commission, told MMAjunkie.com that nothing is yet set in stone, but he acknowledged that he has been in discussion with the UFC.
> 
> "We've heard the date," Colbert said. "We've been speaking to the UFC for some time and encouraging them to come to our state. We're eagerly awaiting them to make a formal announcement. But I do understand that they're having discussions with that date in mind."
> 
> While the fight would likely serve as a headliner for a pay-per-view card, making the newly announced event UFC 117, White's words in Abu Dhabi leave some doubt as to whether Silva will be slotted into a main event role or if fans will be asked to pay for the card.
> 
> "Anderson Silva might be the first champion in history fighting on a prelim," White said following UFC 112. "How do you sell Anderson Silva after tonight? How do you do it? People don't want to see that [expletive]. I don't want to see it."
> 
> White didn't offer additional details regarding the event, though he did suggest a repeat performance by the fighter he has frequently touted as the world's greatest could lead to Silva's dismissal from the organization.
> 
> Silva has been expected to face slugger Vitor Belfort at UFC 112 until a shoulder injury forced "The Phenom" out of the event. MMAjunkie.com has learned that Belfort's injury will likely keep him shelved until approximately October, this ruling out his involvement in the new card.
> 
> Meanwhile, Sonnen earned his way into the title match by virtue of a current three-fight win streak – a run capped off by a unanimous decision win over Nate Marquardt.
> 
> Sonnen has openly expressed his distaste for Silva and has promised to make good on his words.
> 
> "[Silva] is getting beaten up in 2010 by Chael Sonnen," Sonnen told MMAjunkie.com this past weekend. "That's been the story from the jump.
> 
> "There's people out there that need (to be) beaten up – he's one of them. And I have a moral obligation to society to beat him up."


Sorry another Anderson Silva thread......

I hope this fight isnt a prelim. Unless it's free on Spike.


----------



## streetpunk08

I hope it is a prelim so I don't have to pay 45 dollars to see him fight. I doubt there's gonna be any other matchup's that people will wanna tune in for then this, Wether they wanna see if Silva gets beat up or see Anderson return to form, much better then loser TUF rejects noone cares about that will replace this fight.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx

Looking forward to this fight. Silva either destroys him, or Sonnen can humble him some, if only for a bit. I do think Sonnen can take Silva down, might be able to punish him a but, but will most likely get submitted eventually. 

This event will either be free on Spike or it will be a co-main event with another title fight. I doubt Dana will try to sell a Silva fight as the headliner.


----------



## evilstevie

Agree 100% with #53 and #58. This is a worse matchup than Silva vs. Maia. It had better be free. How about AS vs. a good 205er? Rashad, Rua, maybe Rampage?
What r u thinking DW?


----------



## Spec0688

I see nothing dangerous about Sonnen, People say he is an amazing wrestler and whatnot but he barely did any damage to Marquardt, he just stood in his guard the whole time throwing weak punches...didnt even try to pass. 

This is probably going end up just like the Hendo fight, Silva might get taken down once and if he gets taken down again, Sonnen will get subbed...that is if he can even grab ahold of Silva to begin with. There is no wrestler outside GSP that can posses a threat to Silva, GSP is the fastest and has the best transitions and avoiding subs...something which Sonnen doesnt have.

I would much rather see Belfort fight Silva seeing how hes got some of the deadliest standup next to Silva, That would be a far more interesting fight.


----------



## munkie

I will love seeing this fight because Sonnen will get absolutely tooled. He has nothing to even threaten Silva. His wrestling is good but he's no Hendo. What happened to Hendo? Sonnen is Dan Henderson with a lower class of Greco and no punching ability. Even if he does get Silva down so he can molest him from his guard, Silva can submit him. Sonnen is 0-4 against good submission guys in the UFC & WEC. Although Silva's not Maia or Filho, he is as good if not better than Horn and Sobral from his back. Sonnen doesn't pass guard, he dry humps his opponent while attempting some ineffective, weak ground n pound. And every round does start standing, and that means that Sonnen will have his head torn off at the beginning of one of the rounds. Sonnen is overrated and weak.


----------



## Toxic

munkie said:


> I will love seeing this fight because Sonnen will get absolutely tooled. He has nothing to even threaten Silva. His wrestling is good but he's no Hendo. What happened to Hendo? Sonnen is Dan Henderson with a lower class of Greco and no punching ability. Even if he does get Silva down so he can molest him from his guard, Silva can submit him. Sonnen is 0-4 against good submission guys in the UFC & WEC. Although Silva's not Maia or Filho, he is as good if not better than Horn and Sobral from his back. Sonnen doesn't pass guard, he dry humps his opponent while attempting some ineffective, weak ground n pound. And every round does start standing, and that means that Sonnen will have his head torn off at the beginning of one of the rounds. Sonnen is overrated and weak.


Lower class of Greco? Sonnen was an olympic alternate in Greco, he was a world class wrestler who Dan Henderson and Matt Lindland (an Olympic medalist) have both called the best wrestler at Team Quest. Sonnen is probably the second best wrester in the sport after GSP but to be honest is a more diverse wrestler than GSP even since GSP relies on more of a freestyle wrestling base while Sonnen ussually relies on the same his roots and credentials are mostly in Greco so we know he is good in the clinch. The biggest advantage Sonnen has over Hendo thought is Dan Henderson is stubborn as a muel and thinks he can strike with anyone. Sonnen won't get sucked in by foolish pride he will shoot and shoot and shoot all night long. He won't be beaten by foolish pride.


----------



## munkie

Toxic said:


> Lower class of Greco? Sonnen was an olympic alternate in Greco, he was a world class wrestler who Dan Henderson and Matt Lindland (an Olympic medalist) have both called the best wrestler at Team Quest.



Yeah I remember someone saying this awhile back, without having any proof that either said this. Sonnen was an alternate, Hendo and Lind actually competed in the olympics. That's like the New York Yankees saying that the Sarasota Mudhen's of the AAA league would be a legitimate threat to the title. It's simply not true. Even if they did say it, which is doubtful, it was only because they were trying to build him up for a fight at some point in time.

Regardless TOX, post a link to where they said this, cuz I've never seen it anywhere besides some dude said it on here.


----------



## kc1983

Although sonnen did surprise me in the marquardt fight, I can still see silva taking it to him. Yea yea yea we all heard the "if Henderson and lutter can take silva down so can chael". Whatever. Silva still ended up finishing both of those guys regardless of takedowns. And Please, let's stop reminiscing on lutter taking silva down 4 fucken yrs ago!!

Chael will go for a bunch of takedowns, silva will stuff em, sonnen will be forced to stand up and will get his dome smashed. Antics or no
antics silva's got this. 

Man I hope sonnen talks a bunch of shit about Silva leading up to this fight! I wanna see a pissed off, lethal Anderson put his knee through sonnen's face.


----------



## punchbag

Pmaher424 said:


> Dana White just announced on espn's rome is burning that Silva's will fight Chael Sonnen next. any thoughts


If Andy hasn't beat him by round 3 I got Sonnen grinding out the decision.


----------



## Toxic

munkie said:


> Yeah I remember someone saying this awhile back, without having any proof that either said this. Sonnen was an alternate, Hendo and Lind actually competed in the olympics. That's like the New York Yankees saying that the Sarasota Mudhen's of the AAA league would be a legitimate threat to the title. It's simply not true. Even if they did say it, which is doubtful, it was only because they were trying to build him up for a fight at some point in time.
> 
> Regardless TOX, post a link to where they said this, cuz I've never seen it anywhere besides some dude said it on here.


Do you really think the difference between an Olympic competitor and an alternate is that big of a line? Considering the US is a wrestling powerhouse the US team alternates are still probably miles ahead of many of the competitors. Also Sonnen is a two time NCAA division 1 champion in Greco Roman, two time national champion in Greco and he was an all american in freestyle. How anyone can doubt his wresting is insane. Question his striking (not that great), question his sub defense (it has been questionable in the past) but questioning Sonnen's wrestling is like questioning Anderson Silva's striking. 

Oh and I am not bothering to look for the interview its old and I have tried finding it and was unable. It was from when Sonnen was still in the WEC before he fought Fihlo I think and it was something along the lines of Sonnen being the best wrestler and being able to really enforce his will in the gym and if he could do in the cage what he does in the gym he would be unstoppable. I thought it was a load of crap when I first heard it but judging from his last couple fights maybe there was some truth there after all. Hendo and Lindland are both great Greco Roman wrestlers but neither have a real good freestyle shoot. The problem with a purely greco wrestler like Hendo is he has to clinch with Silva which is not the safest place to be. 

Personally I think the fact Sonnnen will not strike with Silva is a huge plus. The negative aspect is that Sonnen is usually content to stay in the guard but with Anderson being very lanky his legs make it very easy to throw up triangles and there aren't a lot of training partners that can prepare you for that. Sonnen is gonna want to pass the guard with Silva and that means risking position which means risking the fight getting back to the feet which is not where he wants it either.


----------



## 6toes

I for one am glad they're putting this fight together. Sonnen won't allow this fight to end up like the Maia fight, of that I'm fairly certain. But while Sonnen brings some interesting things to the table, I still have to go with Silva on this one, even if he ends up dropping a couple rounds to the wrestler, he will win this fight in the end. 

I can't wait for the words to start flying, I'm almost as excited for the trash talk as I am for the actual fight. I just hope this time Silva punishes his opponent with a beating rather than by avoiding the fight for 2 1/2 rounds...


----------



## Davisty69

Dana is bluffing about cutting Silva. If he cuts Silva, the UFC will become a joke in the sporting world. The UFC is already questionable because of the questionable matchmaking, but cutting your undefeated champion because he isn't fighting up to his potential is just ludicrous.


----------



## 6toes

Davisty69 said:


> Dana is bluffing about cutting Silva. If he cuts Silva, the UFC will become a joke in the sporting world. The UFC is already questionable because of the questionable matchmaking, but cutting your undefeated champion because he isn't fighting up to his potential is just ludicrous.


Dana would become an instant JOKE if he cut Silva. Just imagine if Silva went to Strikeforce...Dana would be pretty much guaranteeing Strikeforce's staying power.


----------



## No_Mercy

Question is how is Ed Soares and Anderson taking it. Sure they should take it with a grain of salt, but that's some pretty harsh words man for someone who is your six time champion. Must be some mixed emotions right now. What an empty win...

Chael may be the savior for Silva and the UFC cuz he's going to bare the full wrath of "The Spider."


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Joke of the sporting world? If Silva really goofs off again and Dana cuts him (which I don't think will happen), he'll be my personal hero.


----------



## hommage1985

If anything bad happens in UFC Dana always has to bring up boxing. This was old like 1000x ago.


----------



## Biowza

I'd rather have Silva fighting at 170 or 205 to sort of rekindle interest in his fights. This fight vs Chael Sonnen really doesn't do it for me. I mean, it seems like the default "His opponent has a chance but we all know exactly who is going to win" sort of fight for Anderson. I would have liked him to fight, say Mir or some sort of LHW contender or the obvious GSP superfight. I think one of the main reasons he acted the way he did against Maia was just that he had no respect for any threats that Maia posed. I'm worried its going to be the same thing with Sonnen. Silva needs a challenge to "bring the beast back".

And for all those saying that Dana 'would never' cut Anderson you need to remind yourself that if he does another performance like that, people won't want to pay for his fights. Once that is gone, it doesn't matter if you are the p4p best in the world, you're of no real use. Think back to Dana's cuts (or whatever you want to call them) of Arlovski, Sylvia, and Werdum. At the same people were like "DANA YOU MORON, YOU'RE GOING TO COST THE UFC MILLIONS RARARARA" but things worked out pretty well for the UFC. Dana is a smart man. I personally don't think he'll cut Anderson, nor do I think he should. But I definitaly won't say that Dana "won't" do it.


----------



## hommage1985

Davisty69 said:


> Dana is bluffing about cutting Silva. If he cuts Silva, the UFC will become a joke in the sporting world. The UFC is already questionable because of the questionable matchmaking, but cutting your undefeated champion because he isn't fighting up to his potential is just ludicrous.


Thats like the NFL cutting the Bills because they don't like there playing style. If it happens MMA is no longer a real sport and it's a freak show.


----------



## Life B Ez

hommage1985 said:


> Thats like the NFL cutting the Bills because they don't like there playing style. If it happens MMA is no longer a real sport and it's a freak show.


Well cutting the Bills wouldn't really affect the NFL, more like cutting the Colts or Patriots.


----------



## FrodoFraggins

First of all, Dana is completely full of it with regard to releasing Silva. He may even believe it but if it came down to it, there's no way the UFC would free silva and let someone else take him. They'd more likely make him wait longer between paydays or force him to go to LHW.

Secondly, Dana did lie about the Tito-Lidell fight even after the evidence was out there. I understand the motivation, but just don't lie about it. Especially when you know you're going to need to reveal it when the tickets go on sale.

I'm looking forward to Silva-Sonnen. I think Sonnen is making a huge mistake calling out Silva, but that should make things more interesting.

I definitely want to see Silva lose sometime in the next year or two, as I don't think he's invincible and want people to move beyond that belief. I don't think sonnen is the one to do it.

Assuming Silva makes a good showing of it against Sonnen, I'd love to see him take on GSP in a catch weight and then move on to LHW's after that.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Oh man, this will be good. So many people will be behind Chael because of what he'll say to the media. Everyone hates Silva, and we'll hear the same shit it was last time after Silva "did what he did."

Silva beats Sonnen anywhere the fight goes. But Chael will fight him aggressively. When Silva gets that, he finishes. Anderson by whatever he wants.


----------



## YOUgotTKO

Ok so Im giving this match round to Anderson Silva by TKO!!


----------



## Life B Ez

Everyone can cheer for Chael (R) as much as they want, Silva only did that to Maia because he could. Anderson won't mess around with Sonnen this fight will be over be the second.

WTF happen to Belfort btw? He was supposed to fight Anderson before Chael anyway.


----------



## hommage1985

Life B Ez said:


> Well cutting the Bills wouldn't really affect the NFL, more like cutting the Colts or Patriots.


I was just giving the Bills as an example. Obviously the Pats or the Colts are better franchises.


----------



## IronMan

Pmaher424 said:


> Dana White just announced on espn's rome is burning that Silva's will fight Chael Sonnen next. any thoughts


I was watching it in a bar on campus between classes with my friends when he made this announcement, and I had totally anticipated it because (a) Dana had said that he didn't want Silva vs. GSP, which meant Anderson had no motivation to drop to 170, and (b) because Sonnen has been such an aggressive sh*t talker the last few months and was reported (a report I'd had confirmed by a number of credible sources) that he was next in line for Anderson.

Anyway, I'm glad this fight is going to happen. I think Sonnen is a guy who will motivate Anderson to knock him out, and that's what I expect to happen.


----------



## Life B Ez

hommage1985 said:


> I was just giving the Bills as an example. Obviously the Pats or the Colts are better franchises.


But saying the Bills and Anderson Silva would have the some effect if cut is crazy, Anderson is one of the best in the world, the Bills can't win 10 games.

Let's get back on track though, this is not an NFL thread, haha.


----------



## Rygu

Life B Ez said:


> WTF happen to Belfort btw? He was supposed to fight Anderson before Chael anyway.


Good question, one would think after pulling out of the card in which Maia replaced him, that he would fight Silva the fight after. Especially since Silva won. Vitor tends to disappear every now and then though historically.


----------



## bedcommando

maybe this is a test to see how a GSP anderson fight would go?

Its a dominant wrestler vs a top striker right?

*if this was said a few pages back... oops!


----------



## michelangelo

You may be right.

I just hope Chael puts up some kind of a fight. Especially after all of that trash talking he's done recently.

I'll have to give this fight a little more time before I give my prognostication though. 



Spec0688 said:


> I see nothing dangerous about Sonnen, People say he is an amazing wrestler and whatnot but he barely did any damage to Marquardt, he just stood in his guard the whole time throwing weak punches...didnt even try to pass.
> 
> This is probably going end up just like the Hendo fight, Silva might get taken down once and if he gets taken down again, Sonnen will get subbed...that is if he can even grab ahold of Silva to begin with. There is no wrestler outside GSP that can posses a threat to Silva, GSP is the fastest and has the best transitions and avoiding subs...something which Sonnen doesnt have.
> 
> I would much rather see Belfort fight Silva seeing how hes got some of the deadliest standup next to Silva, That would be a far more interesting fight.


----------



## mattreis324

Belfort had surgery on his shoulder, he might be out for the rest of the year.

Source:  Sherdog.com - Belfort Discusses Surgrey, Return


----------



## Life B Ez

mattreis324 said:


> Belfort had surgery on his shoulder, he might be out for the rest of the year.
> 
> Source:  Sherdog.com - Belfort Discusses Surgrey, Return





> Shortly after Vitor Belfort withdrew from his April UFC middleweight title bout against Anderson Silva due to an injury, Sherdog.com talked to the man himself.
> 
> “I’ve already had the surgery on my left shoulder,” Belfort said. “Actually Lorenzo (Fertitta) was aware that I was feeling really bad pain in my shoulder for a long time. I’ve already had three injections since I was scheduled to fight Fedor, but lately the pain got really unbearable and my doctor decided to take an (MRI) and it showed chronic injury that was getting worse. My doctor, Michel Simoni, said that if I did not stop and do the surgery immediately, I was running serious risk of my shoulder going out of place. Also I was already losing the power of my left arm. How could I fight (without) my strongest hand?”
> 
> Once the doctor said that the sooner Belfort had the surgery, the sooner he could return, the fighter notified Fertitta of his decision to do it. Belfort said the UFC co-owner supported his decision.
> 
> “I’m feeling good, and according to the doctor, in four months I can start returning to training little by little. Now I have a long journey of work with physical therapy every day. I think before the end of the year, I’ll be back in the Octagon. No matter if it’s fighting for the belt or not, I’ll be back 100 percent.”
> 
> Belfort is expected to post a video message on his Twitter account Friday that will explain his injury and recovery to his fans in English.


Nice find, quoted for you.


----------



## osmium

The point isn't that the UFC can't cut Silva because they need him or because he is a huge draw. It is that he is a bigger draw than anyone Strikeforce has right now. You don't need GSP or Brock Lesnar to be a viable number 2. If you have Fedor, Frank Shamrock, Anderson Silva, and Cung Le you can get enough people watching to make your own stars.


----------



## Guy Incognito

chael will dominate


----------



## Life B Ez

guy incognito said:


> chael will dominate


Anyone in those pics even compare to half of Anderson Silva?


----------



## Guy Incognito

no but there is one guy who is better than 10 anderson silvas


----------



## Life B Ez

guy incognito said:


> no but there is one guy who is better than 10 anderson silvas


Hahah, well played sir, well played.

Dude why is your rep red? I have wanted to pos rep you so many times but it always says I have to spread the love first.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Life B Ez said:


> Hahah, well played sir, well played.
> 
> Dude why is your rep red? I have wanted to pos rep you so many times but it always says I have to spread the love first.


people take everything too serious so when i say something slightly bad about anyone than they neg me


----------



## Life B Ez

guy incognito said:


> people take everything too serious so when i say something slightly bad about anyone than they neg me


That sucks, just don't mess with the Fedor nuts, they will neg you for anything against that guy. Even if it's your opinion, you can be sure you'll find a neg rep for saying anything against him.

I love all of your posts man, keep that shit up.


----------



## NotDylan

Sonnen by whatever he wants.

Hell, why not?


----------



## Guy Incognito

just found this on the UG


----------



## Guy Incognito

*Chael Sonnen doubts champ Anderson Silva will sign to fight at UFC 117*



> Chael Sonnen is optimistic he'll get to fight middleweight champion Anderson Silva. But he also says he's a bit worried that it won't happen.
> 
> "I don't know if Anderson's going to accept," Sonnen told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmmajunkie.com).
> 
> UFC president Dana White on Wednesday told Jim Rome that Silva and Sonnen will face off in what would be the champions's seventh consecutive title defense. But there's a twist: after another lackluster fight against Demian Maia this past Saturday, Silva (26-4 MMA, 11-0 UFC) must deliver excitement or risk being cut from the organization.
> 
> Sonnen (24-10 MMA, 4-3 UFC) is happy to bait the champ – again – if it gets him the fight.
> 
> "The best I've seen, [Silva is] a man of his word," Sonnen said of the proposed matchup. "If I hear that he agreed, I'll feel a lot better."
> 
> The middleweight champion is clearly on the ropes after the Maia fight, which served as the main event of UFC 112. Silva spent the first two rounds dancing around the cage and the last three in a near-constant backward shuffle.
> 
> In now trademark fashion, Sonnen said it's nothing new for Silva.
> 
> "[Silva is] really good, he's really effective, and he's as unpleasing to watch as grass growing," Sonnen said. "That's why they called me to get rid of this cancer of the company."
> 
> Silva's camp declined to comment on the fight's possibility when contacted today by MMAjunkie.com.
> 
> Sonnen claims he's called out the middleweight champion for four years to no avail.
> 
> "Nobody has challenged Anderson Silva," Sonnen said. "Not one human being, not one interview. Go to what the kids call 'Google,' and prove me wrong. Show me one athlete in any weight class that's challenged this guy except me."
> 
> The West Linn, Ore., resident won a middleweight contender spot in February with a win over Nate Marquardt at UFC 109. He really perked up ears, though, when he went after Silva in the press and polarized fans with his no-nonsense talk.
> 
> "He won't even acknowledge the challenge," Sonnen said of the champion, who also holds a UFC record for most octagon wins with 11. "He just overlooks it like it's not happening. The first and only time he's ever acknowledged the challenge is on Feb. 7, 12 hours after I became the number one contender, he put out a press release stating seven different reasons he didn't think he should have to fight me."
> 
> White told Rome that Sonnen's wrestling-based style is the perfect antidote to the lackluster performances that ensue when Silva is paired with jiu-jitsu stylists.
> 
> Sonnen said it's more than that.
> 
> "What's different about me is that I acknowledge Anderson Silva's going to hit me and kick me," he said. "I acknowledge it's going to hurt a lot. But I don't care. I don't care if he hurts me. I'll go to the hospital later that night. But in that 25-minute period, he's going to be in a fight."
> 
> He said Silva's dance is just a ploy to get opponents to engage, and a ploy he's happy to follow.
> 
> "If he does it to me, it's going to work," Sonnen said. "It's going to make me angry, and I'm going to come after him. If he wants to throw those punches, by God throw them. But I'm going to walk straight through them."
> 
> A year ago, Sonnen was struggling to gain traction in the UFC after a unsuccessful run in the promotion between 2005 and 2006, but that position has changed with his recent performances.
> 
> If the fight materializes, Sonnen will work with his usual training partners at Team Quest as well as Xtreme Couture grappling coach Neil Melanson, who helped him prepare for Marquardt at UFC 109.
> 
> "He's one of those guys, you meet them very rarely but when you meet them, you hold onto them like a precious metal," Sonnen said. "He offered to help me. I don't have a lot of friends in this sport – he's one of them."
> 
> Meanwhile, Sonnen continues to campaign for the Oregon House of Representatives and is currently in a fundraising cycle. He remains no-nonsense about the biggest opportunity of his career.
> 
> "I guarantee you between now and Aug. 7, I'll get hurt," Sonnen said. "I'll get sick. I'm sure I'll get a staph infection that seems to be the new wave throughout MMA – oh, I have a staph infection, wah. When my music hits those speakers on Aug. 7, I will make that walk.
> 
> "That's a tremendous difference between me and the prima donnas who like to see their names on posters but are not real fighters."












chael is gonna kill the cancer off


----------



## Guy Incognito




----------



## SideWays222

Get off Sonnens nuts... there isnt room for both of us.!! Im starting to fall off because of you.


----------



## Guy Incognito

SideWays222 said:


> Get off Sonnens nuts... there isnt room for both of us.!! Im starting to fall off because of you.


lol the funny thing is i couldn't stand him a few months ago when he first started trashing silva and wanted to see him get his ass kicked but he kept talking and i couldn't help but listen and found it very entertaining so now he has become one of my favs.


----------



## SpoKen

I told some people at work that Sonnen has the style that can beat Anderson Silva. Everyone laughed.

After 112, I still don't know. I still think that, on paper, he stands a significantly higher chance than anyone else he's faced so far because of his wrestling and willingness to bore us all to a decision.

I want to see Anderson KO'd though before I start liking him again though. I like Damien Maia to much to watch him go through what he did.


----------



## suffersystem

WEll, by golly, I hope to go this can actually happen then. I don't care if AS wins this one, atleast go out there and do something worthy of being called a champion. Although it would be nice if some actual pressure was put on AS this time. I hope Sonnen shit talks like this the entire pre-fight, show him some proper shit talking and see how mad AS gets, lol.


----------



## Guy Incognito

i'd like to see sonnen with a primetime


----------



## vaj3000

guy incognito said:


>


Im a chael sonnen supporter and i approve this message:thumb02:


----------



## limba

Hey.
I think Sonnen has his chance in this one. Let's not consider him destroyed before he gets in the cage.
The reason why i think he has a good chance is his wrestling, plus his cardio, wich is one of the best in the UFC.
The reason why i give him credit is, the last time i remember Silva being in any kind of trouble in the UFC was when he got taken down. The last time he lost a round (except UFC 112, rd 5?!), was against Hendo, after being taken to the ground. Hendo din't do much damage, worse for him, he made Silva angry and then he got subbed. Other time Silva was in any trouble was on the ground also against Lutter. I've always said Silva the best chance at beating Silva is to take him down. However that doesn't guarantee a win. Silva's ground game is one of the most underrated "things in the univers". But if Sonnen takes him down and keeps pressure on him, we could have a good fight.
Only thing is, he has to take Silva down, the fight stars stnding and...well you know.

As for Silva getting cut. That's a joke.
DW won't risk losing the best P4P fighter in the world.


----------



## vaj3000

*Chael Sonnen explains it’s an annoyance to fight Silva at this point*

UFC 117 – Chael Sonnen explains it’s an annoyance to fight Anderson Silva at this point
April 15, 2010 All MMA News, UFC 1 Comment 
A middleweight with something always to say, Chael Sonnen has given further thought on finally facing UFC champion, Anderson Silva later this year for the title, explaining that after chasing “The Spider” for three and a half years it’s more of an annoyance to fight him than anything else.
Speaking via Hardcore Sports Radio, Sonnen said:

“It was hard to watch…I didn’t watch the whole thing, but I tried. I saw the beginning and I saw the end. I was having plenty of conversations during it, I’m in the same boat as the rest of the world. Who cares? Nobody cares about Anderson Silva.”

“*He talked about retiring and nobody cared. He talked about going heavyweight and nobody cared. Now he talks about going to 205, and nobody cares! I did an autograph signing with Anderson Silva, there was a line around the building to get to my room. You could have heard a rat piss on cotton in his room! Nobody was in there. Nobody cares about Anderson Silva, it’s the hardest sell in the world. Nobody shows up to see him. If BJ Penn wasn’t on that card that building’s empty Saturday night*.”

“I’ve stuck my finger in this guy’s chest for 3 and a half years and he’s fought everyone in the world that isn’t named Chael Sonnen. I can’t tell you what a nuisance he is. This isn’t like some exciting thing to get to fight him, it’s just truly an annoyance, and I’m looking forward to it being over with just so I can move on and be done with the jerk.”

Sonnen has been granted the next shot at Silva after it was decide Vitor Belfort wouldn’t be ready for his opportunity until October at the earliest following shoulder surgery. Can the outspoken politician from Oregon get the job done against one of the best and sometimes the most frustrating fighters in the world? Tune in to UFC 117 on August 7th to find out.


----------



## Guy Incognito

nothing wrong with more chael


----------



## vaj3000

They dudes gonna verbally destroy silva before he gets into the ring


----------



## Rusko

Chael deserved this fight thanks to the talk. A. Silva will destroy him and I hope he laughs in his face doing it.


----------



## suffersystem

I think this is a good thing, regardless wether Sonnen wins or not. Silva complained of maia disrespecting him, well hell if he wants to complain of trash talking, I say trash talk him like a pro, which seems like what Sonnen wants to do. The end result should be entertaining atleast (and not in the Silva running around the ring for three rounds entertaining).


----------



## chinwaggler

He sounds like a right arrogant motherfucker. Just because he wanted to fight Silva and finds it an annoyance doesn't mean he's deserved it this whole time... And I'm sure there were a lot more Silva fans than Sonnen (not sure about now)


----------



## fullcontact

Another wrestler? Jesus.

The UFC needs to give ham a high calibre striker that wil give him a fight, not a grappler/wrestler! Henderson took him down and couldn't do anything but lay on him. 

Lutter mounted him, but the only reason Lutter got him down, is because Silva got reckless in throwing(and landing) a flying knee. Besides this wasn't a Silva at 100%since he had gone through knee surgery 6 weeks before the fight!

Silva's foot movement, agility, reach and reaction time makes it very difficult to take him down. And even If Sonnen gets on the mat, he won't do much to Anderson anyway. Look what Sonnen did to Marquardt during three rounds. It wasn't overwhelming.

Marquardt, Lutter, Henderson, Maia, Leites. All strong grapplers/ wrestlers. Look what happened.

Give Anderson Belfort or Shogun. A high calibre brazilian striker has a chance to beat him.


----------



## morninglightmt

Chael is right about one thing, who care's about Silva fighting Chael Sonnen? :sarcastic12:


----------



## LjStronge

guy incognito said:


> i'd like to see sonnen with a primetime


I've never seen anyone grabbing so tight on Sonnens nuts as you!

Silva will smash him. I wish it weren't true, but it is!


----------



## Danm2501

Every interview I read or watch with Chael Sonnen just makes me laugh. He may be arrogant, but he's bloody entertaining. Have loved his trash-talk since the countdown shows prior to the Marquardt fight, and actually backed him for that fight, so I'll be doing the same here. Really looking forward to the countdown show for this one, going to be so entertaining.

Another quality Sonnen interview. I'd go as far as to say he's more entertaining in interviews and trash-talk than Dan Hardy. Can't wait for this fight.


----------



## AHagglund

If Maia pissed Silva off, imagine what Sonnen will be able to do...


----------



## Jamal

LOL go Chael, if Silva felt "disrespected" by the NORMAL pre fight hype of Maia hes gonna shit the gear in anger with Chael's pre hype.


----------



## Rusko

Dont buy the hype


----------



## suffersystem

IMO, I think the pre-fight might be more exciting than the actual fight, lol.


----------



## jcal

Lol what a douche Sonnen is. Hes not in the same league as Silva. I liked it when Paulo Filho made him verbally tap then he denied it! Thats a politician for ya. He can sure make up stories though, can you imagine you had Silva or Sonnen that was gonna give you their autograph and take a picture with you, who would you choose?


----------



## Toroian

what an ass i love anderson! he can **** around all he wants! cant wiat for silva rto own his face


----------



## morninglightmt

Really...he was calling Silva out 4 years ago when he was losing to Jeremy Horn, Paulo Filho and Demian Maia by subs every time and yet Silva didn't notice some peon shouting from under his toes...wow, who would have thought! :confused02:

Silva has the perfect style to beat a wrestler with crappy sub defense.


----------



## Shoegazer

Chael is writing some serious checks that I don't think he'll come close to cashing. If Chael was half as smart as he tells everyone he is, he'd be lying low and hoping to take Anderson by surprise, not inspiring him.


----------



## IllegalLegKick

I'm not huge fan of watching the guy fight but I do think he has the best chance to beat Silva at middleweight. The guy is a former Olympic wrestler and I think thats just what the Spider needs. Someone who is going to commit to taking him down and beating him up and have the skills to do it. Plus he talks like Owen Wilson and is pretty funny so I'm pulling for you Chael you gotta make this happen. CHANGE!!!!


----------



## marcthegame

This fight will be a bust. Sonnen wrestling is great but when he feels the striking speed of Anderson he will back down. Silva is a rare striker I don't see sonnen doing much espically if Anderson is throwing elbows when sonnen takes him down.


----------



## Hiro

This is going to be great, it couldn't have come at a better time. So many people disapproved of Anderson's antics at 112 now Chael is in line and is ready to talk smack and say he's going to smash Silva :thumb02:

Whos ever really badmouthed Anderson? Chris Leben said he'll send him packing etc but since then, everyone has been too scared or too nice to say anything. Now Chael is here lol

He's going to hype this fight up like no other.
I've got Anderson by triangle or his first every arm bar, but I hope Chael at least dishes out some elbows first like he did to Nate.


----------



## Hiro

LOL I don't care what chance he has, Chael Sonnen is hilarious :thumb02:


----------



## Can.Opener

Chael is going to give Silva the most competition at MW since Hendo.. its not really saying a lot at the end of the day but at least we might see Silva in a MW fight that isn't completely shit.

“I’ve stuck my finger in this guy’s chest for 3 and a half years and he’s fought everyone in the world that isn’t named Chael Sonnen."

I gotta admit the shit he comes out with is pretty funny. Some of his interviews trashing silva on youtube are a pisser.


----------



## vilify

Is sonnen aware that silva just destroyed the guy that destroyed him


----------



## Guy Incognito

vilify said:


> Is sonnen aware that silva just destroyed the guy that destroyed him


are you aware that sonnen completely mauled and walked through the guy that destroyed maia


----------



## vilify

guy incognito said:


> are you aware that sonnen completely mauled and walked through the guy that destroyed maia


are you aware that silva destroyed them both


----------



## Toxic

osmium said:


> The point isn't that the UFC can't cut Silva because they need him or because he is a huge draw. It is that he is a bigger draw than anyone Strikeforce has right now. You don't need GSP or Brock Lesnar to be a viable number 2. If you have Fedor, Frank Shamrock, Anderson Silva, and Cung Le you can get enough people watching to make your own stars.


Anderson Silva was a shitty draw when he was destroying fools check the numbers. Now if Andeson couldn't draw over 350,000 draws with Dan Henderson back when he was destroying everybody in sight and there was alot of hype around that fight what makes you so sure he would be a draw for Strikeforce who has zero tape to promote him? Rich Franklin vs Vitor Belfort earned more money than any of Anderson's fights have. Same with Franklin/Henderson. The reality is Anderson sucks as a draw.


----------



## Guy Incognito

vilify said:


> are you aware that silva destroyed them both


are you aware that im aware of that


----------



## coldcall420

All this is to me is the next guy trying to get his shot, he is talking to make enough noise to try and get the fight, i hope Anderson fights someone else just to piss Cael off.....but in realitywhen someone calls you ouit....based off the reasons Anderson gave for his behavior against Maia, if you use that logic I dont see how he cant step up and fight Chael, however he will pick him apart and then..make no mistake the next time Anderson fightes were gonna see something that looks like the Forrest fight, and it will be in Andersons favor....not Chael's....


----------



## Danm2501

You really think Chael's going to stand with Anderson Silva? and fall into his game like Forrest did?


----------



## xbrokenshieldx

"I did an autograph signing with Anderson Silva, there was a line around the building to get to my room. You could have heard a rat piss on cotton in his room! Nobody was in there. Nobody cares about Anderson Silva, it’s the hardest sell in the world." 

Lawl


----------



## Guy Incognito

Toxic said:


> Anderson Silva was a shitty draw when he was destroying fools check the numbers. Now if Andeson couldn't draw over 350,000 draws with Dan Henderson back when he was destroying everybody in sight and there was alot of hype around that fight what makes you so sure he would be a draw for Strikeforce who has zero tape to promote him? Rich Franklin vs Vitor Belfort earned more money than any of Anderson's fights have. Same with Franklin/Henderson. The reality is Anderson sucks as a draw.


and thats why i doubt dana is bluffing, gsp and brock are his number 1 guys/cash cows he doesn't need silva at all except for a possible fight with gsp which would be big but he could live without it.


----------



## Danm2501

vilify said:


> Is sonnen aware that silva just destroyed the guy that destroyed him


MMA Math at it's finest.


----------



## coldcall420

Danm2501 said:


> You really think Chael's going to stand with Anderson Silva? and fall into his game like Forrest did?


 
No I think they are going to start the fight on the ground.......SeriousIy, dont think Chael will have a choice, unless I have been watching a diff Anderson Silva than everyone else....


P.S. I havent.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Incognito

chael won't stop and won't be drawn into playing silva's game he is going to wrestle, wrestle and wrestle until he has the belt

silva doesn't have what it takes to stop sonnens onslaught because sonnen trains to fight


> "I'll tell you. People don't know what UFC stands for. The athletes are forgetting. It's the F that's confusing everybody. Some guys think this is the Ultimate Mitt-Hitting Championships, they think its the Ultimate High-Altitude-Training Championships, the Ultimate Let-Me-Go-Away-In-Seclusion-And-Eat-All-The-Right-Food-For-30-Days Championships. This is the Ultimate FIGHTING Championship. Now while these guys are out there swinging a sledgehammer and flipping a tire around, I'm throwing fists at a partner's head, neck and chest. I'm fighting in practice everyday." - Chael Sonnen interview with Ariel Helwani.


silva trains like a amatuer









and he thinks this is a dancing contest


----------



## Guy Incognito




----------



## No_Mercy

I have no doubt Chael will be ready to surprise everybody with a work horse game plan.

My question is if Andy was insulted by the comment Demian made about him how does he feel now. 

Maybe it's not wise to piss on the hornets' nest...or in this case "The Spider's."


----------



## Danm2501

coldcall420 said:


> No I think they are going to start the fight on the ground.......SeriousIy, dont think Chael will have a choice, unless I have been watching a diff Anderson Silva than everyone else....
> 
> 
> P.S. I havent.....:thumbsup:


If Lutter and Henderson can get Silva down, then Sonnen will be able to do it too. As Toxic rightly stated in another thread, Sonnen is going to keep shooting in for a takedown time and time again; he's not going to just accept standing with Anderson Silva and give up. He knows his stand-up isn't good enough to trouble Silva, so will take him down time and time again. He has an excellent chin, and is one of the best wrestlers in MMA, I think he has a better chance than anyone else in the UFC MW division AFAIC.


----------



## vilify

Danm2501 said:


> MMA Math at it's finest.


I consider this MMA reasoning.


----------



## Danm2501

I don't. It's MMA Math. Sonnen was fearful of Maia's ground game, and didn't really want to stand with, or take Maia down, so was sort of stuck doing nothing. You can use MMA Math to prove that Rob Emerson's a better fighter than Fedor; just because Sonnen lost to a guy that just got beaten by Silva doesn't mean he will lose in the same fashion. Sonnen provides a far better challenge to Silva, as he can actually take Silva down.


----------



## jcal

guy incognito said:


> chael won't stop and won't be drawn into playing silva's game he is going to wrestle, wrestle and wrestle until he has the belt
> 
> silva doesn't have what it takes to stop sonnens onslaught because sonnen trains to fight
> 
> silva trains like a amatuer
> 
> Chael is that you?


----------



## NavyChief

He makes some fairly valid points but he is as big an ass as anybody in the UFC. When Sonnen talks to folks (virtually anyone included imo) he talks down to them. 

When I read his comments it always seems to be something along the lines of "Chael good. Chael smart. Chael badass tough guy. Everyone else stupid. Not tough. Chael must stomp!"

Again, he makes some valid points but damn this dude is arrogant beyond arrogant. In his last 11 fights, every win is by UD. But when he talks, he talks like he is stomping a hole in folks asses...he talks like he is gonna stomp a hole in Anderson's ass. Frankly, I don't see it happening.


----------



## No_Mercy

You know he came off as a douche and still is don't get me wrong, but man it IS getting comical.

"[Silva is] really good, he's really effective, and he's as unpleasing to watch as grass growing," Sonnen said. *"That's why they called me to get rid of this cancer of the company."* *ROFLZ...*

"What's different about me is that I acknowledge Anderson Silva's going to hit me and kick me," he said. "I acknowledge it's going to hurt a lot. But I don't care. I don't care if he hurts me. I'll go to the hospital later that night. But in that 25-minute period, he's going to be in a fight." 

He said Silva's dance is just a ploy to get opponents to engage, and a ploy he's happy to follow. *EXCELLENT PLAN.*

*"If he does it to me, it's going to work," Sonnen said. "It's going to make me angry, and I'm going to come after him. If he wants to throw those punches, by God throw them. But I'm going to walk straight through them."*- *LOLZ...LOLZ...LOLZ...*

"That's a tremendous difference between me and the prima donnas who like to see their names on posters but are not real fighters." - CLASSIC 

ONE THING IS FOR SURE HE IS MAD HYPING IT UP AND THAT I CAN'T BLAME EM CUZ IT'S GONNA GET PEOPLE TO WATCH FOR SO MANY REASONS...


----------



## coldcall420

Danm2501 said:


> If Lutter and Henderson can get Silva down, then Sonnen will be able to do it too. As Toxic rightly stated in another thread, Sonnen is going to keep shooting in for a takedown time and time again; he's not going to just accept standing with Anderson Silva and give up. He knows his stand-up isn't good enough to trouble Silva, so will take him down time and time again. He has an excellent chin, and is one of the best wrestlers in MMA, I think he has a better chance than anyone else in the UFC MW division AFAIC.


 
I dont think he doesnt have a chance I just wonder where this takedown defense that Anderson is aparantly lacking comes from....I mean the dude isnt easy to catch his side to sides and in and out movements alone will throw Chael off, certainly Anderson wont train with any Wrestlers before he fights Chael(LOL) and as Much as Toxic pointed out that Lutter did well against Andy, I made a thread on that about a yr ago....bottom line what was the result of that fight....yeah an Anderson win....

If you buy all the B/S back then he was just coming off two knee surgeries and wasnt the 100% Anderson.....just saying i have listened to people say this for well over a yr and the bottom line is Anderson will fully expect the takedown attempts but my question to you is..


Do you think he wont be ready to defend that???? Also, dont you think its easier to stuff takedowns as opposed to having to trade with one of the most devestating strikers in MMA history???

I think he will, but thats why we all have opinions....I also think Chael is doing what everyone who lobby's for a shot is doing he is just doing it with vigor and because he is so confident people are buying in to it, not saying all but certainly some:thumb02:



@ JCAL...LMAO!!!!!


----------



## suffersystem

No_Mercy said:


> You know he came off as a douche and still is don't get me wrong, but man it IS getting comical.
> 
> "[Silva is] really good, he's really effective, and he's as unpleasing to watch as grass growing," Sonnen said. *"That's why they called me to get rid of this cancer of the company."* *ROFLZ...*
> 
> "What's different about me is that I acknowledge Anderson Silva's going to hit me and kick me," he said. "I acknowledge it's going to hurt a lot. But I don't care. I don't care if he hurts me. I'll go to the hospital later that night. But in that 25-minute period, he's going to be in a fight."
> 
> He said Silva's dance is just a ploy to get opponents to engage, and a ploy he's happy to follow. *EXCELLENT PLAN.*
> 
> *"If he does it to me, it's going to work," Sonnen said. "It's going to make me angry, and I'm going to come after him. If he wants to throw those punches, by God throw them. But I'm going to walk straight through them."*- *LOLZ...LOLZ...LOLZ...*
> 
> "That's a tremendous difference between me and the prima donnas who like to see their names on posters but are not real fighters." - CLASSIC
> 
> ONE THING IS FOR SURE HE IS MAD HYPING IT UP AND THAT I CAN'T BLAME EM CUZ IT'S GONNA GET PEOPLE TO WATCH FOR SO MANY REASONS...




dana may have to thank him, because this sort of thing may get people to watch AS fight again!


----------



## Nefilim777

I understand DW claiming that if Silva is to put another performance similar to that against Maia again against Sonnen he'll be cut, but lets be honest, Silva isn't going to do it. Sonnen's got a big mouth and is probably gonna build up this fight to no end, making another huge PPV draw for the fans. Sonnen won't beat him though.


----------



## The Legacy

That's it Chael, you just have to keep rolling out the good quotes a few more days and this fight should be signed. 

Chael could become one of the most popular guys in the UFC if he somehow manages to end Anderson Silva's reign. The build up would be awesome.


----------



## vilify

Danm2501 said:


> I don't. It's MMA Math. Sonnen was fearful of Maia's ground game, and didn't really want to stand with, or take Maia down, so was sort of stuck doing nothing. You can use MMA Math to prove that Rob Emerson's a better fighter than Fedor; just because Sonnen lost to a guy that just got beaten by Silva doesn't mean he will lose in the same fashion. Sonnen provides a far better challenge to Silva, as he can actually take Silva down.


I say its reasoning because i'm drawing these conclusions based on some solid facts.

Sonnen has NO standup skills.
Sonnen has less than average BJJ defense/offense.
Sonnen has lost almost 40% of his fights.
Sonnen's most sigfnificant victory is over Mardquart.
Sonnen's master plan is to shoot in over and over, I know it, you know it and so does Silva.

The chances of Sonnen laying on silva for 5 rounds are slim to NONE.


----------



## Jamal

Im tipping Chael in this one.


----------



## Guy Incognito

coldcall420 said:


> I dont think he doesnt have a chance I just wonder where this takedown defense that Anderson is aparantly lacking comes from....I mean the dude isnt easy to catch his side to sides and in and out movements alone will throw Chael off, certainly Anderson wont train with any Wrestlers before he fights Chael(LOL) and as Much as Toxic pointed out that Lutter did well against Andy, I made a thread on that about a yr ago....bottom line what was the result of that fight....yeah an Anderson win....
> 
> If you buy all the B/S back then he was just coming off two knee surgeries and wasnt the 100% Anderson.....just saying i have listened to people say this for well over a yr and the bottom line is Anderson will fully expect the takedown attempts but my question to you is..
> 
> 
> Do you think he wont be ready to defend that???? Also, dont you think its easier to stuff takedowns as opposed to having to trade with one of the most devestating strikers in MMA history???
> 
> I think he will, but thats why we all have opinions....I also think Chael is doing what everyone who lobby's for a shot is doing he is just doing it with vigor and because he is so confident people are buying in to it, not saying all but certainly some:thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> @ JCAL...LMAO!!!!!


silva does't have what it takes to stop chaels takedowns


----------



## suffersystem

But the build up to this fight should be epic, lol. AS got pissed at Maia for his little "comments", I can only imagine how pissed Sonnen can get him. Mind games maybe to get him off his game? Seems trash talking gets to AS a little more than he should let on........just my two cents.


----------



## Guy Incognito

vilify said:


> I say its reasoning because i'm drawing these conclusions based on some solid facts.
> 
> Sonnen has NO standup skills.
> Sonnen has less than average BJJ defense/offense.
> Sonnen has lost almost 40% of his fights.
> Sonnen's most sigfnificant victory is over Mardquart.
> Sonnen's master plan is to shoot in over and over, I know it, you know it and so does Silva.
> 
> The chances of Sonnen laying on silva for 5 rounds are slim to NONE.


of course everyone knows that chaels plan is to take them down but it doesn't mean they are gonna stop it, no one in the MW div can stop his TD's


----------



## Hiro

LOL @ the pics :thumb02:

The thing Sonnen has to do is get Anderson down and avoid getting hurt. Dan Henderson and Travis Lutter both got hurt with strikes before getting submitted. Lutter took a huge upkick and fell right into a triangle, which isn't good when you consider Chael's big weakness on the ground is sub defence, but he's first got to make sure he doesn't take an upkick like Lutter did.

I don't doubt Chael can take Anderson down and he has a top game that we haven't seen Anderson faced with yet. Who has Anderson fought who buries their head and throws relentless GnP?

I actually can't wait for this fight.


----------



## MMA-Matt

he's a funny dude i'll give him that.


----------



## cisco2403

I've got Sonnen in this fight. The way he handled Marquardt was impressive. Everyone thought Nate deserved a second shot with Anderson and Sonnen manhandled him.

This is probably going to look like a GSP fight. Strike for 20 seconds then go for the takedown.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Sonnen no doubt wants this fight I'll give him that.. and he sounds very game..

But "walking through" Silvas punches isn't an option for any fighter... I don't care who you are..

I see see Anderson finishing Sonnen before the 3rd round...

I know Chael will make this exciting though so I'm very interested to see this fight.


----------



## Rastaman

I'm all for Chael talking ish to Silva, but if he loses the fight I'd be happy to never hear him say a single thing in public again. If he wins, then I'll be amazed, but I won't take anything away from a victory like that.


----------



## SUR1109

this guy keeps makin me LMAO :thumb02:


----------



## Leed

Man, this guy is hilarious. :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420

guy incognito said:


> silva does't have what it takes to stop chaels takedowns


 
How enlightening...care to elaborate other than a one sentence statment with no rhyme or reason behind it???

It's okay if you dont, I understand what lack of knowledge leads to......:thumbsup:


----------



## nickt12

coldcall420 said:


> How enlightening...care to elaborate other than a one sentence statment with no rhyme or reason behind it???
> 
> It's okay if you dont, I understand what lack of knowledge leads to......:thumbsup:


This ^^^^

Now Silvas some kind of "villian" people seem to be making up random weaknesses he has like no takedown defence or he cant take a punch based on nothing we have seen in the Octagon.

Forget what he's like personally, his all round talents are amazing.


----------



## 420atalon

This is exactly why DW wants this fight.

He knows that Sonnen will keep coming until Silva finishes the fight...


----------



## TheNinja

THis is good stuff. Sonnen is such a good speaker. Anderson is going to have to keep it together mentally. I think Chael is treating this like a campaign, he's going to expose all Silvas skeletons:thumb02:


----------



## Finnsidious

I think this is the perfect fight for Silva. Sonnen will be reckless and push forward, and shooting for takedowns, really forcing Silva to fight.

Even better, is that Sonnen is nowhere near as good as he thinks he is, so he will get the living shit kicked out of him.

Silva fights, Sonnen gets head beaten in, what could be better?


----------



## Guy Incognito

coldcall420 said:


> How enlightening...care to elaborate other than a one sentence statment with no rhyme or reason behind it???
> 
> It's okay if you dont, I understand what lack of knowledge leads to......:thumbsup:


lol at lack of knowledge you are the only one showing it but i guess you are right chael can't wrestle and hendo and lindland are wrong about him, chael is not a good wrestler and silva has the best TDD in mma just look how easily he defended the TD'S from lutter and leites who chael fails in comparison too with his inferior wrestling. ALL HAIL COLDCALL WITH HIS EVER EXPANDING KNOWLEDGE BUT DOESN"T TAKE NOTICE OF CHAELS WRESTLING BECAUSE JOE ROGAN AND DANA WHITE HAVAN'T HYPED IT..........YET


----------



## vilify

420atalon said:


> This is exactly why DW wants this fight.
> 
> He knows that Sonnen will keep coming until Silva finishes the fight...


bingo :thumbsup:


----------



## Ivan

Hopefully this fight won't happen.. Silva would lose against this champ of chimpanzees..


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Finally! Silva can knock out this pompous prick! Hey, one pompous prick KOing another! Its kind of poetic in a way.


----------



## Ivan

Sonnen is a bad ass in signing autographs.. i believe every single word of his.. like he can't tell a lie.. it is amazing..


----------



## UFC on VHS

I this fight happens I will really be rooting for Chael. Not a huge fan but I would rather have him as champ then Anderson Silva.

Besides I just want to see Andersons head get smashed.


----------



## Ivan

Not a fan of both but will be rooting if this happens *Silva bumaye*..


----------



## coldcall420

guy incognito said:


> lol at lack of knowledge you are the only one showing it but i guess you are right chael can't wrestle and hendo and lindland are wrong about him, chael is not a good wrestler and silva has the best TDD in mma just look how easily he defended the TD'S from lutter and leites who chael fails in comparison too with his inferior wrestling. ALL HAIL COLDCALL WITH HIS EVER EXPANDING KNOWLEDGE BUT DOESN"T TAKE NOTICE OF CHAELS WRESTLING BECAUSE JOE ROGAN AND DANA WHITE HAVAN'T HYPED IT..........YET


 

Good luck to you on the boards....clearly you dont know.....,my reputation perceeds me! I look for intelligent conversation, Im not finding it here....be well I hope your boy wins.....


If you wanna act like an adult and take your 5th grade BS talk out the picture i will sig bet avy bet you or side bet you on credits and i will give you 2-1 straight up on their fight if it happens...otherwise your a pubic hair away from my ignore list....I dont listen to Joe Rogan...Im not a casual fan Im a fighter and on top of that I prob have forgotten more about MMA than you will ever know....

I tend to think you r one of those newer fans so whatever the UFC shows you is what you believe, you prob thought hardy was gonna beat GSP cuz of the way they marketed that fight, and Im sure you think Kimbo is the next big thing at 205....those r the type of people that listen to Rogan.....


Im finished now....best wishes on the board and I hope you enjoy your time here, however long it may be.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Vale_Tudo

This guy Is a walking quote machine! 
I love Sonnen, and hope he pounds out a victory over Anderson.


----------



## VolcomX311

I don't see anyone striking with Silva with any kind of potential success outside of Machida, Shogun and Vitor. Although I'm skeptical about Andy being challenged by another ground guy, especially considering he already beat Henderson and I think Henderson has better striking and wrestling then Chael, but what Chael does have is a better GnP then Hendo. However, he has to get close enough for a TD and although I'm pulling for Chael all the way here, I'm skeptical of his chances.


----------



## VolcomX311

for the first time, I'm enjoying Chael's outrageous rantings :thumbsup:

I never liked Chael before, but I really dislike Andy now, so I hope Chael brutally GnP's him. However, I still think Andy is too good now to let it happen. Best of luck to Chael though.


----------



## rabakill

coldcall420 said:


> Good luck to you on the boards....clearly you dont know.....,my reputation perceeds me! I look for intelligent conversation, Im not finding it here....be well I hope your boy wins.....
> 
> 
> If you wanna act like an adult and take your 5th grade BS talk out the picture i will sig bet avy bet you or side bet you on credits and i will give you 2-1 straight up on their fight if it happens...otherwise your a pubic hair away from my ignore list....I dont listen to Joe Rogan...Im not a casual fan Im a fighter and on top of that I prob have forgotten more about MMA than you will ever know....
> 
> I tend to think you r one of those newer fans so whatever the UFC shows you is what you believe, you prob thought hardy was gonna beat GSP cuz of the way they marketed that fight, and Im sure you think Kimbo is the next big thing at 205....those r the type of people that listen to Rogan.....
> 
> 
> Im finished now....best wishes on the board and I hope you enjoy your time here, however long it may be.....:thumbsup:


phew, how's your ego feeling? I can't believe I read your whole post.


----------



## G_Land

coldcall420 said:


> Good luck to you on the boards....clearly you dont know.....,my reputation perceeds me! I look for intelligent conversation, Im not finding it here....be well I hope your boy wins.....
> 
> 
> If you wanna act like an adult and take your 5th grade BS talk out the picture i will sig bet avy bet you or side bet you on credits and i will give you 2-1 straight up on their fight if it happens...otherwise your a pubic hair away from my ignore list....I dont listen to Joe Rogan...Im not a casual fan Im a fighter and on top of that I prob have forgotten more about MMA than you will ever know....
> 
> I tend to think you r one of those newer fans so whatever the UFC shows you is what you believe, you prob thought hardy was gonna beat GSP cuz of the way they marketed that fight, and Im sure you think Kimbo is the next big thing at 205....those r the type of people that listen to Rogan.....
> 
> 
> Im finished now....best wishes on the board and I hope you enjoy your time here, however long it may be.....:thumbsup:


LOLZ pubic hair......... Hey guy take CC sig bet PPPPLLLLZZZZZZZZ I wanna see somebody have a really degrading sig its been awhile...sigh....


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

How does he come up with this stuff? This guy is hilarious. I mean, he's a loudmouth and it's gonna be a pleasure to see him get beat up by Silva... but his comments are as funny as they are ridiculous. I hope Anderson doesn't feel the need to not do anything for 5 rounds because Sonnen disrespected him a lot more than Maia did. Aww crap, now I violated my own signature...


----------



## VolcomX311

CC's Machida quote confuses me. Isn't that 90% of Machida's game? He's not exactly reputed as a stand and bang type of fighter. No disrespect, but that's like GSP saying TD's are lame. Seriously though, no disrespect, I just genuinely don't understand Machida saying something like that considering his fight style.


----------



## G_Land

VolcomX311 said:


> CC's Machida quote confuses me. Isn't that 90% of Machida's game? He's not exactly reputed as a stand and bang type of fighter. No disrespect, but that's like GSP saying TD's are lame. Seriously though, no disrespect, I just genuinely don't understand Machida saying something like that considering his fight style.


 
Its like if you "try" to get out of the way your screwed but if you get out of the way your good.....The whole "try" and "do" thing ...atleast thats how I take it


----------



## VolcomX311

G_Land said:


> Its like if you "try" to get out of the way your screwed but if you get out of the way your good.....The whole "try" and "do" thing ...atleast thats how I take it


Ahhhhh, very analytical confuscious







I can see the reasoning behind that.


----------



## dave-stjohn

Can.Opener said:


> “I’ve stuck my finger in this guy’s chest for 3 and a half years and he’s fought everyone in the world that isn’t named Chael Sonnen."
> 
> I gotta admit the shit he comes out with is pretty funny. Some of his interviews trashing silva on youtube are a pisser.


Didn't Maia totally school Sonnen a couple of fights back? And when did it become an annoyance to fight a world champ? I'm thinking he maybe Tito's missing twin.


----------



## Evo

Everyone loves his trash talk, but hates Silvas arrogance? Is this another one of those, "double-standards"?


----------



## drey2k

Did people forget that Maia took Sonnen down and owned him?

Maia couldn't do jack vs A. Silva

The spider will murder this guy, he will need to get his nose replaced like Franklin.


----------



## Breadflow

coldcall420 said:


> Im finished now....best wishes on the board and I hope you enjoy your time here, however long it may be.....:thumbsup:


It looks like you want to intimidate this fellow with your enormous post count, awesome membership privileges, and general omniscience. To me this just makes you look like a jackass. Yeah, I only have <10 posts (How DARE I speak to YOU!?), but I'm hardly impressed by your numerical superiority in post creation. Wow, get on with it man. It's as though you think your ignoring him is some great punishment, as though you ARE the forum. Ignore who you want, forum activity goes on with or without your participation.


----------



## Hawndo

haha I used to HATE Sonnen, thought he was a total jackass, now I see he is just like the pantomime villain and it's hilarious.

If you think this is bad just wait til Dana tells him to start selling the PPV, it's gonna be comedy gold.


----------



## coldcall420

VolcomX311 said:


> Ahhhhh, very analytical confuscious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the reasoning behind that.


Actually, what it in essence means that you are in your opponents head, for example if you can intimidate him through head fakes or footwork, shoulder movement whatever you are in their head and making them concentrate on having to avoid your strikes, as opposed to implementing the gameplan you came with......when concentrating on what your doing, they are not concentrating on what they planned to do.....:thumbsup:



Breadflow said:


> It looks like you want to intimidate this fellow with your enormous post count, awesome membership privileges, and general omniscience. To me this just makes you look like a jackass. Yeah, I only have <10 posts (How DARE I speak to YOU!?), but I'm hardly impressed by your numerical superiority in post creation. Wow, get on with it man. It's as though you think your ignoring him is some great punishment, as though you ARE the forum. Ignore who you want, forum activity goes on with or without your participation.


Post counts are irrelevant, information that is correct or viable is what im talking about, ignore is a feature that simply removes dumb ass posts from a viewers page.....feel free to hit ignore on me....I'll try not to lose sleep.....forum activity will always go on as it has for the several yrs before you arrived....Welcome BTW enjoy your time here!!!! Werent you banned once???



rabakill said:


> phew, how's your ego feeling? I can't believe I read your whole post.


Great, I am grossing over 170K this month in production and am loving life down here during spring break in South Florida.....I can believe I responded to yours....



VolcomX311 said:


> CC's Machida quote confuses me. Isn't that 90% of Machida's game? He's not exactly reputed as a stand and bang type of fighter. No disrespect, but that's like GSP saying TD's are lame. Seriously though, no disrespect, I just genuinely don't understand Machida saying something like that considering his fight style.


 
My bad V...I answered above already....sorry bro!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gwabblesore

drey2k said:


> Did people forget that Maia took Sonnen down and owned him?
> 
> Maia couldn't do jack vs A. Silva
> 
> The spider will murder this guy, he will need to get his nose replaced like Franklin.


Not tremendously relevant imo. Stylistically that was a very different fight; Silva's definitely not going to be taking Sonnen down and owning him. Sonnen's gonna be shooting constantly and his ground and pound is completely relentless. Sonnen's takedowns are way better than Maia's and if Silva just dances and tries to throw counter jabs he's probably going to end up on his back. 

The sub defence is a question mark but he did deal with Marquardt's guard (and not defensively/tentatively either; he beat the shit out of Nate while avoiding the submissions) and Marquardt's got really good BJJ. Maia's his only recent sub loss and Maia's just a prodigy; not to mention that I think that fight showcased some really inadequate takedown defense (which won't matter at all v. Silva) more so than bad sub defense; Maia was already in mount when the fight hit the ground. If Sonnen's sub defense was as god awful as some seem to think he'd have lost to Marquardt.

Sonnen's also shown a pretty good chin and never been KOd, and he's just not the type of fighter to sit back and hope something good happens like Maia did; Chael will bull rush and eat a punch or two in the interest of getting a takedown. The smart money's on Silva of course but I think Sonnen has a much better chance than Belfort, Marquardt, Maia, Okami, Wandy etc. Outside of maybe Hendo or Mousasi if he was willing to drop I think Sonnen has the best shot at Silva at middleweight. And It will definitely be an exciting fight considering Silva knocks people out when they try to come at him and Chael's GnP is just fun as hell to watch.


----------



## coldcall420

Anyone notice that almost all his losses came at the hands of Brazillians??? One was a verbal sub......to strikes....Good Chin??? Also he lost to Maia and Leites.....I just think that people are going to be in for a surprise, and its not gonna be a Chael win, then after the fight what happened in Abu Dabi will be a distant memory in people minds.....

All they will do is what they always do....start talkng about Anderson Vs. Brock or GSP or Fedor....

Blah Blah Blah.....well talk after Anderson wins.....although my offer to "guy incognito" still stands....


G_Land.....he wont take the bet.....


----------



## KittenStrangler

Does this man ever stop giving awesome interviews? I feel like I have a new favorite quote everyday.


----------



## G_Land

Post counts are irrelevant, information that is correct or viable is what im talking about, ignore is a feature that simply removes dumb ass posts from a viewers page.....feel free to hit ignore on me....I'll try not to lose sleep.....forum activity will always go on as it has for the several yrs before you arrived....Welcome BTW enjoy your time here!!!! Werent you banned once???


coldcall420 said:


> Blah Blah Blah.....well talk after Anderson wins.....although my offer to "guy incognito" still stands....
> 
> 
> G_Land.....he wont take the bet.....


Edit I totaly screwed that multi post up lolz



Oh boy lol Y does everybody atack you CC???? And where you be in Fl big ballin????:sad01:


----------



## coldcall420

G_Land said:


> Post counts are irrelevant, information that is correct or viable is what im talking about, ignore is a feature that simply removes dumb ass posts from a viewers page.....feel free to hit ignore on me....I'll try not to lose sleep.....forum activity will always go on as it has for the several yrs before you arrived....Welcome BTW enjoy your time here!!!! Werent you banned once???
> 
> 
> Edit I totaly screwed that multi post up lolz
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy lol Y does everybody atack you CC???? And where you be in Fl big ballin????:sad01:


 
Coconut Creek / Ft. Lauderdale.......people try...LOL.....cuz they dont like swagger or confidence and when I call another poster out for bullshit posts some people pop up out of nowhere and join the party...they are called trolls...its life, we just have to deal with it...like I give a shit about my post count......please, if we were never hacked it would be around 11k and that doesnt mean a thing, its the knowledge you bring to the table that matters here and well....those I indicated arent bringing much.....the weeding out process has begun!!! LOL:thumb02:


----------



## G_Land

coldcall420 said:


> Coconut Creek / Ft. Lauderdale.......people try...LOL.....cuz they dont like swagger or confidence and when I call another poster out for bullshit posts some people pop up out of nowhere and join the party...they are called trolls...its life, we just have to deal with it...like I give a shit about my post count......please, if we were never hacked it would be around 11k and that doesnt mean a thing, its the knowledge you bring to the table that matters here and well....those I indicated arent bringing much.....the weeding out process has begun!!! LOL:thumb02:


 
This is true lol ...3....2...1...do it ahhhhh go girlfriend Im ya motha


----------



## gwabblesore

coldcall420 said:


> Anyone notice that almost all his losses came at the hands of Brazillians??? *One was a verbal sub......to strikes....Good Chin???* Also he lost to Maia and Leites.....I just think that people are going to be in for a surprise, and its not gonna be a Chael win, then after the fight what happened in Abu Dabi will be a distant memory in people minds.....
> 
> All they will do is what they always do....start talkng about Anderson Vs. Brock or GSP or Fedor....
> 
> Blah Blah Blah.....well talk after Anderson wins.....although my offer to "guy incognito" still stands....
> 
> 
> G_Land.....he wont take the bet.....


Never been KOd dude, you can call out an ass beating if you want but Chael definitely has a chin. I could call out Silva's sub losses and say his BJJ sucks too.

Do I think Sonnen will win? Probably not but I give him a 40-50% shot where no one else in the MW division in the UFC has anything close to that chance.


----------



## M_D

_RIVAL_ said:


> Sonnen no doubt wants this fight I'll give him that.. and he sounds very game..
> 
> But "walking through" Silvas punches isn't an option for any fighter... I don't care who you are..
> 
> I see see Anderson finishing Sonnen before the 3rd round...
> 
> I know Chael will make this exciting though so I'm very interested to see this fight.


I kind of see it as Andy walks in the cage looks at dana and says "you want me to fight all out ..ok "

less then a minute later Chael is being carried out on a stretcher 

2 seconds later everyone is back on the andy train and praising his name on this forum


----------



## UFCFAN89

I hate Sonnen, but love his trash talking lol...


----------



## hommage1985

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Life B Ez

SideWays222 said:


> Get off Sonnens nuts... there isnt room for both of us.!! Im starting to fall off because of you.


So does Chael (R) have small nuts? Or are you two just too big for them?


----------



## VolcomX311

M_D said:


> I kind of see it as Andy walks in the cage looks at dana and says "you want me to fight all out ..ok "
> 
> less then a minute later Chael is being carried out on a stretcher
> 
> 2 seconds later everyone is back on the andy train and praising his name on this forum


"Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


----------



## AlphaDawg

I can see why he would cut him, I mean seriously, What casual fan is going to want to watch him fight after UFC 97 and UFC 112? I'll watch him fight and so will majority of this forum but that's because we're hardcore fans.


----------



## coldcall420

gwabblesore said:


> Never been KOd dude, you can call out an ass beating if you want but Chael definitely has a chin. I could call out Silva's sub losses and say his BJJ sucks too.
> 
> Do I think Sonnen will win? Probably not but I give him a 40-50% shot where no one else in the MW division in the UFC has anything close to that chance.


 
I respect your opinion, I just dont respect guys that tap to strikes....either way I think he is game I just dont see the win, and sounds like you want the win, but are fully aware of how difficult it will be....

Respect....:thumbsup:


----------



## gwabblesore

coldcall420 said:


> I respect your opinion, I just dont respect guys that tap to strikes....either way I think he is game I just dont see the win, and sounds like you want the win, but are fully aware of how difficult it will be....
> 
> Respect....:thumbsup:


He tapped to strikes a long time ago and Silva's not gonna be taking him down and making him tap to strikes. I respect your opinion too but I think that Sonnen has a style that matches up pretty well against Silva's. Chael's GnP is just awesome, it's the opposite of lay and pray. Guess we'll get to see :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper

AlphaDawg said:


> I can see why he would cut him, I mean seriously, What casual fan is going to want to watch him fight after UFC 97 and UFC 112? I'll watch him fight and so will majority of this forum but that's because we're hardcore fans.


I'm pretty sure that every casual fan who watched Silva fight that night, can't wait to see him back as soon as possible. The ones who don't are probably one hit wonders!


----------



## Squirrelfighter

BobbyCooper said:


> I'm pretty sure that every casual fan who watched Silva fight that night, can't wait to see him back as soon as possible. The ones who don't are probably one hit wonders!


Definitely right. All they have to say in the hype comercials is the "Pound for pound greatest fighter in the world proving himself" and all the casuals who kinda like him, or those who didn't watch 112 and don't visit forums or MMA news sites will pay to see him.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Even the ones who were disgusted from this type of combat sport in general at 112, would turn in just to see Anderson Silva fight again.


----------



## osmium

I wouldn't be too sure about Silva not sweeping him or taking him down. If he does it is game over Andy's GNP is brutal. He'll give Sonnen a lesson in how you finish on the ground. It is funny that people seem to think Nate is some great BJJ guy he is alright but Andy showed he is a vastly superior grappler in their fight.


----------



## Guymay

*Another epic interview with Chael Sonnen*

credits to Davado from sherdog :

some interview highlights :

-To Dana: "I don't know what's going to happen (with his fight with Silva), but I promise there will be a fight"

- "I compare Anderson to Britney Spears. She shaved her head to get headlines. Britney Silva went up to 205, retired, etc. Nobody cares"

-"Watch him walk in a room. People come up to me with a pen and a pad, no one cares about him. BJ Penn sold out the Dubai fight, nobody cares about Anderson"

- "When my music hits and the doors close, the fight's on. I'm not going to dance, juke or jive. I will find him"

- "You know what you're getting (with SIlva). A guy who pretends he doesnt speak English, is a fantastic athlete, and acts like a fool. If you like that, go buy his t-shirt with the other two guys who like him."

- "I've beaten every champion of every company out there. I've lost ten seconds total of my fights combined. You ask me how I'm going to beat him, ask the other 25 guys in my way."

sonnen is gold :thumb02:

full interview : http://www.sports1140.com/topic/play_window.php?audioType=Episode&audioId=4569283


----------



## ScouseMMAfan

osmium said:


> I wouldn't be too sure about Silva not sweeping him or taking him down. If he does it is game over Andy's GNP is brutal. He'll give Sonnen a lesson in how you finish on the ground. It is funny that people seem to think Nate is some great BJJ guy he is alright but Andy showed he is a vastly superior grappler in their fight.


Agreed Sonnen probably thinks he will have his way on the ground against Silva but i think he will be in for a shock. 

Either way he will have to think of a way to close the distance without getting KTFO.


----------



## osmium

I guess we'll be seeing a Silva/Leben II youtube video now with special guest actor Chael Sonnen.


----------



## ScouseMMAfan

Well Leban said he would walk though Andersons punchers and we all know what happened there. Anderson hits alot harder than it looks. He will be face down on the mat before he knows it.


----------



## Davisty69

Chael, shut up while you have people rooting for you. It is getting old.


----------



## _RIVAL_

M_D said:


> I kind of see it as Andy walks in the cage looks at dana and says "you want me to fight all out ..ok "
> 
> less then a minute later Chael is being carried out on a stretcher
> 
> 2 seconds later everyone is back on the andy train and praising his name on this forum


Yeah... that's exactly what happened after

Silva-Leites and than Silva-Forrest..


----------



## gwabblesore

osmium said:


> I wouldn't be too sure about Silva not sweeping him or taking him down. If he does it is game over Andy's GNP is brutal. He'll give Sonnen a lesson in how you finish on the ground. It is funny that people seem to think Nate is some great BJJ guy he is alright but Andy showed he is a vastly superior grappler in their fight.


Two things, and let it be noted that I pick Silva in this fight =).

A) The odds of Silva being on top on the ground in this fight at any point are extremely slim. If this fight happens on the ground then Sonnen has an advantage.

B) Sonnen's GnP is totally badass, the complaints about his not finishing Marquardt should begin and end with Nate. He layed there and played defense while he got his ass beaten down hard. Sonnen's GnP is brutal and can definitely finish people.


----------



## Spec0688

Sonnen is no more then a turd. Practically everyday he does some interview regarding Anderson since Abh Dhabi, I think Sonnen really deep down has a man crush on Silva. I also think that Sonnen wished he had the skills that Silva has.

He needs to step back and take a good look at himself because in my eyes, he has zero chance against Silva. Name one asset he has over Hendo, Sonnens boxing is a bit better then Maia's but not much and hes not exactly the quickest guy out there, He has no sub defense and he doesnt have good transitions on the ground...That LnP he did against Marquardt his in guard wont work againt Silva.

I honestly cant see why everyone thinks this guy is some amazing fighter.


----------



## Chileandude

Spec0688 said:


> Name one asset he has over Hendo.


According to the rest of Team Quest, his wrestling is better.


----------



## BobbyCooper

M_D said:


> I kind of see it as Andy walks in the cage looks at dana and says "you want me to fight all out ..ok "
> 
> less then a minute later Chael is being carried out on a stretcher


haha^^ I am sure this will go through his mind then :thumb02:

Let's just hope he finishes it quicker then Nate against Maia!



But then M_D ppl will complain, why Anderson didn't toy with him..:confused05: and they will esteem what he showed us against Maia and Forrest. 

I just hope Dana didn't alter Anderson..

He is something special! Just let him be soo Dana..


----------



## osmium

gwabblesore said:


> Two things, and let it be noted that I pick Silva in this fight =).
> 
> A) The odds of Silva being on top on the ground in this fight at any point are extremely slim. If this fight happens on the ground then Sonnen has an advantage.
> 
> B) Sonnen's GnP is totally badass, the complaints about his not finishing Marquardt should begin and end with Nate. He layed there and played defense while he got his ass beaten down hard. Sonnen's GnP is brutal and can definitely finish people.


Nah that isn't brutal son, watch Bones and Andy GNP people that is brutal. There is a big gap between beating someone up badly and committing homicide.


----------



## HexRei

chael's gotta keep himself relevant somehow, and running his mouth seems to be his primary strategy.


----------



## gwabblesore

Hell yeah. How in the world can you not like this guy? Everyone is scared to death of fighting Silva and Sonnen straight up calls him a total fraud and a shitty fighter. 

I don't make threads but I was considering making one on this: does anyone think maybe Chael's telling the truth about Silva being able to speak english? It's hard to really say but I wouldn't consider it beyond Anderson to do that.



HexRei said:


> chael's gotta keep himself relevant somehow, and running his mouth seems to be his primary strategy.


Winning fights and being #1 contender doesn't hurt...


----------



## osmium

gwabblesore said:


> Hell yeah. How in the world can you not like this guy? Everyone is scared to death of fighting Silva and Sonnen straight up calls him a total fraud and a shitty fighter.
> 
> I don't make threads but I was considering making one on this: does anyone think maybe Chael's telling the truth about Silva being able to speak english? It's hard to really say but I wouldn't consider it beyond Anderson to do that.


I think it is pretty clear that he can speak english but not to a level where he is comfortable expressing himself in it instead of portuguese. I doubt he wants any "I want **** chuck" situations going on.


----------



## M_D

thats weird Andy's autograph room was empty i would love to still meet him and get his autograph


----------



## gwabblesore

osmium said:


> I think it is pretty clear that he can speak english but not to a level where he is comfortable expressing himself in it instead of portuguese. I doubt he wants any "I want **** chuck" situations going on.


If he can speak like Wandy I think he should talk English though.

You might be right. Sonnen's not lying but Silva's not tryin to make an ass of himself fuckin up with a language he doesn't know. Only maybe though, Sonnen says he talks "perfect" English and actually Joe Rogan said that one time during an event too.



M_D said:


> thats weird Andy's autograph room was empty i would love to still meet him and get his autograph


As far as marketability goes he was a total joke. Don't think that Chael's lying about the rat piss thing (lol) because he's not.

Honestly though I kind of like that Anderson made himself a heel this weekend; I feel like he gained enough haters to make up for the fans he lost. People want to see him get owned now on top of people wanting to see him kick ass, Dana can't do shit, I think Silva wins. In my opinion he just did what he needed to do to make himself marketable.


----------



## Bknmax

Guymay said:


> credits to Davado from sherdog :
> 
> etc. Nobody cares"
> 
> -"Watch him walk in a room. People come up to me with a pen and a pad, no one cares about him. BJ Penn sold out the Dubai fight, nobody cares about Anderson"
> 
> sonnen is gold :thumb02:
> 
> full interview : http://www.sports1140.com/topic/play_window.php?audioType=Episode&audioId=4569283


What? Yeah Silva had nothing to do with selling out the Dubai fight. Another easy win for Silva


----------



## gwabblesore

Bknmax said:


> What? Yeah Silva had nothing to do with selling out the Dubai fight. Another easy win for Silva


I like Silva as a fighter but you should give him credit for being an asshat lol. He may have contributed (I use the term loosely, compared to other fighters he's a terrible draw) to the selling out, but he also put on an awful fight that only made for forum fodder, and nothing else.


----------



## M_D

eh this is the article that broke the camels back for me I no longer like Chael he went from funny to annoying


----------



## footodors

So, why doesn't he think Anderson will sign onto the fight?

I can't tell you how glad I am that someone is stepping up like Sonnen.
Call him out. 
Verbally harass him.
This is going to be fun!


----------



## HexRei

^^^and then get knocked out.

We all know Silva will make Sonnen look like a spastic child


----------



## evilstevie

just another loudmouth idiot. 
He's doing the same tired act that Mir pulls against Lesnar. Just shut up and fight; no jr high school drama needed. This isn't the WWF....or is it?


----------



## Wookie

I just wonder how bad Silva is going to murder him for this.


----------



## vaj3000

styles make fights so who knows...i never thought edgar could beat penn


----------



## Wookie

I can't wait until Silva dances over Chael's lifeless carcass.


----------



## dave-stjohn

gwabblesore said:


> Not tremendously relevant imo. Stylistically that was a very different fight; Silva's definitely not going to be taking Sonnen down and owning him. Sonnen's gonna be shooting constantly and his ground and pound is completely relentless. Sonnen's takedowns are way better than Maia's and if Silva just dances and tries to throw counter jabs he's probably going to end up on his back.
> 
> The sub defence is a question mark but he did deal with Marquardt's guard (and not defensively/tentatively either; he beat the shit out of Nate while avoiding the submissions) and Marquardt's got really good BJJ. Maia's his only recent sub loss and Maia's just a prodigy; not to mention that I think that fight showcased some really inadequate takedown defense (which won't matter at all v. Silva) more so than bad sub defense; Maia was already in mount when the fight hit the ground. If Sonnen's sub defense was as god awful as some seem to think he'd have lost to Marquardt.
> 
> Sonnen's also shown a pretty good chin and never been KOd, and he's just not the type of fighter to sit back and hope something good happens like Maia did; Chael will bull rush and eat a punch or two in the interest of getting a takedown. The smart money's on Silva of course but I think Sonnen has a much better chance than Belfort, Marquardt, Maia, Okami, Wandy etc. Outside of maybe Hendo or Mousasi if he was willing to drop I think Sonnen has the best shot at Silva at middleweight. And It will definitely be an exciting fight considering Silva knocks people out when they try to come at him and Chael's GnP is just fun as hell to watch.


We already know that there is no mma God or we would have seen Randy and Fedor fight, so the chance of us being treated to a Mousasi vs Silva has got to be slim. Gegard has fought at middleweight before in Dream when he owned Souza,Manhoff and one other who's name escapes me but will make me feel like a tool when someone reminds.


----------



## Wookie

footodors said:


> So, why doesn't he think Anderson will sign onto the fight?


He knows Anderson is going to fight. He just wants to talk sh*t, because he thinks people will listen or care. I for one don't buy any of his brand of BS.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Too many threads.... you guys are killin us here..

Any thread regarding Anderson fighting Chael will be merged into this one...


----------



## Guy Incognito

coldcall420 said:


> Good luck to you on the boards....clearly you dont know.....,my reputation perceeds me! I look for intelligent conversation, Im not finding it here....be well I hope your boy wins.....
> 
> 
> If you wanna act like an adult and take your 5th grade BS talk out the picture i will sig bet avy bet you or side bet you on credits and i will give you 2-1 straight up on their fight if it happens...otherwise your a pubic hair away from my ignore list....I dont listen to Joe Rogan...Im not a casual fan Im a fighter and on top of that I prob have forgotten more about MMA than you will ever know....
> 
> I tend to think you r one of those newer fans so whatever the UFC shows you is what you believe, you prob thought hardy was gonna beat GSP cuz of the way they marketed that fight, and Im sure you think Kimbo is the next big thing at 205....those r the type of people that listen to Rogan.....
> 
> 
> Im finished now....best wishes on the board and I hope you enjoy your time here, however long it may be.....:thumbsup:


lol nice try but i still don't buy it you are completely biased and egotistic in your posts and i also would be more than happy to take a sig bet nothing wrong with a bit of fun


----------



## towwffc

If you listen to the whole interview though he actually says he doesn't fault Silva for what he did because he may have been trying to use a strategy that backfired. But he obviously doesn't like Silva much lol


----------



## Guy Incognito

osmium said:


> Nah that isn't brutal son, watch Bones and Andy GNP people that is brutal. There is a big gap between beating someone up badly and committing homicide.


andy doesn't have brutal GnP at all irvin was already out of it when he got punched on the feet and nate just gave up 
sonnen has got the same type of GnP as cain, he's not going to get you out of there with one or two shots but he doesn't need to when he can punch you in the face 100 times a round and thats what makes it bad to defend because it's really hard to when your constantly getting punched in the face, you can't stay focused or calm which is the great thing about fedor as he always stays calm

lol at - "I compare Anderson to Britney Spears. She shaved her head to get headlines. Britney Silva went up to 205, retired, etc. Nobody cares"

thats gold jerry, gold


----------



## mathruD

in sonnen's last 7 fights he has lost by submission twice, and gone to a decision 5 times. if he can't even finish a fight then silva isn't going to be worried about him in the least. people are predicting that silva isn't going to be able to clown sonnen b/c he's going to push the action. i call at least an 80% chance to silva clowns sonnen, too. i don't think it will be as bad as the way he did maia, but i do think he will embarass sonnen for a little while before brutally ko'ing him in the 2nd round.


----------



## Life B Ez

gwabblesore said:


> Winning fights and being #1 contender doesn't hurt...


Belfort is the number one contender, Chael (R) is only getting the first shot because Vitor needed surgery......

Sonnen talked his way to a title shot.


----------



## grkted55

Sonnen should not look at silvas last fight, he fought a really good bjj guy in damien mia, style wise its a boring fight and if sonnen thinks hes gonna go in there and go right after silva he will be in HUGE TROUBLE.


----------



## gwabblesore

Life B Ez said:


> Belfort is the number one contender, Chael (R) is only getting the first shot because Vitor needed surgery......
> 
> Sonnen talked his way to a title shot.


Sonnen is a way better matchup for Silva then Belfort is; bitch about title shots if you want but Sonnen would take Vitor down and own him and he may well do that to Silva too.

My original comment was just in response to a guy saying that Chael needed to talk to stay relevant, which is ridiculous. He's relevant whether he talks or not.


----------



## Guy Incognito

grkted55 said:


> Sonnen should not look at silvas last fight, he fought a really good bjj guy in damien mia, style wise its a boring fight and if sonnen thinks hes gonna go in there and go right after silva he will be in HUGE TROUBLE.


well maia showed in silva what all counter-strikers eventually show and thats if you put pressure on them than they get thrown off and kinda confused that it's happening


----------



## Life B Ez

gwabblesore said:


> Sonnen is a way better matchup for Silva then Belfort is; bitch about title shots if you want but Sonnen would take Vitor down and own him and he may well do that to Silva too.
> 
> My original comment was just in response to a guy saying that Chael needed to talk to stay relevant, which is ridiculous. He's relevant whether he talks or not.


I'm not bitching about title shots, but Chael (R) is only getting one right now because Vitor needed surgery. I didn't say anything about who would win or who was a better match up. I will say this though, Silva has fought wrestlers, he hasn't fought a striker like Vitor before.


----------



## gwabblesore

Life B Ez said:


> I'm not bitching about title shots, but Chael (R) is only getting one right now because Vitor needed surgery. I didn't say anything about who would win or who was a better match up. I will say this though, Silva has fought wrestlers, he hasn't fought a striker like Vitor before.


The only good wrestler he's fought in years is Hendo and Hendo took a round from him; Chael will not stand like Hendo did, I guarantee that. Chael will do what Hendo did the first round except he'll do it all fight long. Silva will need to knock Sonnen out during the first 60 seconds of every round or he's gonna be getting his face pounded and he'll be losing on points.

imo


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Yeah, cause Chael has super ground and pound.

He'll be submitted within 3 rounds. Anderson is better then him anywhere the fight goes.

Haha I love how set up this fight is for Chael to get totally destroyed, that's how much everything is in place. It's going to be a great thing.


----------



## osmium

guy incognito said:


> well maia showed in silva what all counter-strikers eventually show and thats if you put pressure on them than they get thrown off and kinda confused that it's happening


So confused that he continuously landed punched on Maia's chin while avoiding damage and dropped him with uppercuts. Silva isn't even a counter striker he just gets a lot of KOs doing it because of his reflexes and accuracy. He just needs to feel like he is in a fight before he opens up. The majority of muay thai fighters start out slow and then turn it up once they get a feel for their opponents striking, their reach, and the flow of the fight. You can't really do that when the person you are fighting doesn't fight back. Once Anderson feels like he is in a fight he gets aggressive and murders people. He didn't do the bulk of the damage to Rich, Hendo, and Forrest with counter striking he just beat their asses.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Plus it doesn't make any sense. If you put pressure on a counter striker, it's exactly what they want you to do.

Not to mention, Maia didn't show anything Silva basically didn't allow him to.


----------



## gwabblesore

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Yeah, cause Chael has super ground and pound.
> 
> He'll be submitted within 3 rounds. Anderson is better then him anywhere the fight goes.
> 
> Haha I love how set up this fight is for Chael to get totally destroyed, that's how much everything is in place. It's going to be a great thing.


what???? Chael's GnP is awesome. Saying Silva will sub Sonnen is like saying Mir would sub Lesnar. Both guys got good BJJ (with Mir's way ahead of Silva's) but you just can't count on a sub from guard. Marquardt couldn't do it, and Silva won't be able to. Silva has to knock Sonnen out on the feet before he gets taken down which he may or may not be able to do.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

gwabblesore said:


> what???? Chael's GnP is awesome. Saying Silva will sub Sonnen is like saying Mir would sub Lesnar. Both guys got good BJJ (with Mir's way ahead of Silva's) but you just can't count on a sub from guard. Marquardt couldn't do it, and Silva won't be able to. Silva has to knock Sonnen out on the feet before he gets taken down which he may or may not be able to do.


Mr did submit Lesnar. :confused02:

I know what you mean, but no, terrible comparison.

I also hope you didn't just compare Marquardt's submission ability to Silvas. You did, well, okay.


----------



## osmium

Nate the not so great off his back doesn't have a guard close to Silva's.


----------



## Life B Ez

gwabblesore said:


> what???? Chael's GnP is awesome. Saying Silva will sub Sonnen is like saying Mir would sub Lesnar. Both guys got good BJJ (with Mir's way ahead of Silva's) but you just can't count on a sub from guard. Marquardt couldn't do it, and Silva won't be able to. Silva has to knock Sonnen out on the feet before he gets taken down which he may or may not be able to do.


Did you just compare Nate's BJJ to Silva's? 

You're also forgetting something, Silva's speed, Sonnen (R) can't take anyone down if he can't get hands on them. It only takes getting rocked once to make you think twice about shooting for a takedown. Chael (R) might take a round, hell he might even take two, but it won't matter it's never getting to the judges, Silva by KO/TKO before the championship rounds.


----------



## Bonnar426

Can someone tell me why I should care about this fight? Anyone? Does Sonnen even have a snowballs chance in hell?


----------



## gwabblesore

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Mr did submit Lesnar. :confused02:
> 
> I know what you mean, but no, terrible comparison.
> 
> I also hope you didn't just compare Marquardt's submission ability to Silvas. You did, well, okay.


Can you tell me how Silva's BJJ is better than Nate's????? To act like they're not even in the same league is just silly.

Sorry but the guard is dead. If you're not Mir, Maia, Nog etc. then you can't get a sub from the guard. Silva's BJJ is just plain not good enough to sub Sonnen from the guard. He has to get the KO on the feet or he's getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Life B Ez

gwabblesore said:


> Sorry but the guard is dead. If you're not Mir, Maia, Nog etc. then you can't get a sub from the guard. Silva's BJJ is just plain not good enough to sub Sonnen from the guard. He has to get the KO on the feet or he's getting his ass kicked.


HUH?!?!?! It's possible that wrist control guard is dead, but to say submissions from the guard is dead is absolutely ludicrous.....I'm sorry it is, I don't ever just blatantly tell someone they are wrong, but if you really believe submissions from the guard are dead you are wrong.


----------



## Toxic

gwabblesore said:


> Can you tell me how Silva's BJJ is better than Nate's????? To act like they're not even in the same league is just silly.
> 
> Sorry but the guard is dead. If you're not Mir, Maia, Nog etc. then you can't get a sub from the guard. Silva's BJJ is just plain not good enough to sub Sonnen from the guard. He has to get the KO on the feet or he's getting his ass kicked.


While Silva has heavily overated BJJ IMO to question his ability to sub Sonnen off his back may be a little harsh. Silva has long legs and any BJJ black belt with long legs is gonna have a nasty triangle choke.


----------



## HexRei

gwabblesore said:


> Can you tell me how Silva's BJJ is better than Nate's????? To act like they're not even in the same league is just silly.


I would say they are not too far apart. Neither chooses to use the guard, they do it when they have to, and each has been submitted before but also survived against much better opponents.

Even if he can get the takedown, I do not think Chael has the sauce to beat Silva for five rounds. Should the latter happen, I see Silva getting a standup and finishing it on the feet. Chael is all wrestling and a confident, motivated Silva only need a few seconds on the feet to beat him.


----------



## gwabblesore

Life B Ez said:


> HUH?!?!?! It's possible that wrist control guard is dead, but to say submissions from the guard is dead is absolutely ludicrous.....I'm sorry it is, I don't ever just blatantly tell someone they are wrong, but if you really believe submissions from the guard are dead you are wrong.


Come on man be real, subs from the guard don't happen anymore. Anyone with sub defense can't be subbed from guard. I genuinely don't like it but it's reality. This is evidenced by "sub from guard" wins dropping off significantly in the last several years. They'll drop off even more in years to come. Unless somebody makes a revolution then the guard will die completely soon.



HexRei said:


> I would say they are not too far apart. Neither chooses to use the guard, they do it when they have to, and each has been submitted before but also survived against much better opponents.
> 
> Even if he can get the takedown, I do not think Chael has the sauce to beat Silva for five rounds. Should the latter happen, I see Silva getting a standup and finishing it on the feet. Chael is all wrestling and a confident, motivated Silva only need a few seconds on the feet to beat him.


I get that completely. Hell I think Sonnen will lose lol, I just don't think he'll be subbed and I think people overrate Silva's BJJ.


----------



## Life B Ez

gwabblesore said:


> Come on man be real, subs from the guard don't happen anymore. Anyone with sub defense can't be subbed from guard. I genuinely don't like it but it's reality. This is evidenced by "sub from guard" wins dropping off significantly in the last several years. They'll drop off even more in years to come. Unless somebody makes a revolution then the guard will die completely soon.


Like I said wrist control guard may be dead, with the elite athletes coming into the sport, but saying guard is dying is essential saying that a main aspect of BJJ is out of the sport. So it will just be strikers and wrestlers in a couple years? I'm curious what you think is going to replace the guard in the future?


----------



## gwabblesore

Life B Ez said:


> Like I said wrist control guard may be dead, with the elite athletes coming into the sport, but saying guard is dying is essential saying that a main aspect of BJJ is out of the sport. So it will just be strikers and wrestlers in a couple years? I'm curious what you think is going to replace the guard in the future?


There's going to be more emphasis put on scrambling and standing up. Subs from bottom will die; like I said I don't like it but this is just the way that it will go. When Mir can't sub Brock, the guard is dead. Mir is the king of BJJ and Brock is a total noob. The guard's dead, unless the Gracies (or someone else) can change it.


----------



## Life B Ez

gwabblesore said:


> There's going to be more emphasis put on scrambling and standing up. Subs from bottom will die; like I said I don't like it but this is just the way that it will go. When Mir can't sub Brock, the guard is dead. Mir is the king of BJJ and Brock is a total noob. The guard's dead, unless the Gracies (or someone else) can change it.


You're talking about HW's though, BJJ was never and will never be dominate at HW, guys are just too big. Brock just smothered Mir. It is and was pretty much always dead at HW, dead for the sport is not even close.


----------



## gwabblesore

Life B Ez said:


> You're talking about HW's though, BJJ was never and will never be dominate at HW, guys are just too big. Brock just smothered Mir. It is and was pretty much always dead at HW, dead for the sport is not even close.


If it dies at heavyweight it will die everywhere else. Sonnen on top of Silva will equal Silva getting his ass kicked; a sub will be attempted definitely but Sonnen will guard it adequately. The guard dies without someone to make it different


----------



## Life B Ez

gwabblesore said:


> If it dies at heavyweight it will die everywhere else. Sonnen on top of Silva will equal Silva getting his ass kicked; a sub will be attempted definitely but Sonnen will guard it adequately. The guard dies without someone to make it different


I give up, it was never at HW ever, other than Nog who used wrist control guard, which I don't think will last and Mir who is just being smothered by larger fighters now at HW, who else in HW was ever a BJJ artist?

BJJ has always been something for smaller fighters.


----------



## gwabblesore

Life B Ez said:


> I give up, it was never at HW ever, other than Nog who used wrist control guard, which I don't think will last and Mir who is just being smothered by larger fighters now at HW, who else in HW was ever a BJJ artist?
> 
> BJJ has always been something for smaller fighters.


Mir had guard on Brock and couldn't do shit. Mir has excellent BJJ (proven over and over) and couldn't sub Brock.

The guard is dead. I honestly wish it wasn't but it is. no one can submit anyone from the guard anymore.


----------



## Life B Ez

gwabblesore said:


> Mir had guard on Brock and couldn't do shit. Mir has excellent BJJ (proven over and over) and couldn't sub Brock.
> 
> The guard is dead. I honestly wish it wasn't but it is. no one can submit anyone from the guard anymore.


Show me any evidence the guard is dead or dying outside of HW, please I'm begging you, show me.


----------



## gwabblesore

Life B Ez said:


> Show me any evidence the guard is dead or dying outside of HW, please I'm begging you, show me.


"sub from bottom" wins, they've died. I'd look up the stats lol but I know you know it's not necessary and I don't doubt that I'm correct. I wish it was different; really do but the guard is dying.


----------



## Life B Ez

gwabblesore said:


> "sub from bottom" wins, they've died. I'd look up the stats lol but I know you know it's not necessary and I don't doubt that I'm correct. I wish it was different; really do but the guard is dying.


You mean things like this? 










Watch a Dustin Hazelett fight, I think you need to look up the stats, because you just said you don't doubt you're correct, meaning you don't really know you just haven't seen a sub from the guard in a while so it's dead. 

The 10th planet stuff finally starting to make it's way to the UFC with skill, so wrist control will probably die as I've said several times but, the guard is not dead outside of HW.


----------



## munkie

Toxic said:


> Considering the US is a wrestling powerhouse the US team alternates are still probably miles ahead of many of the competitors. Question his striking (not that great), question his sub defense (it has been questionable in the past) but questioning Sonnen's wrestling is like questioning Anderson Silva's striking.


I'm not questioning Sonnen's wrestling, I know he's a great wrestler. That's it. But he has absolutely nothing else. His wrestling isn't enough to stop Silva from either sweeping, or more likely, submitting him. Sonnen is serious powerhouse wrestler, but a weak mixed martial artist. He's not even a fighter, he's a wrestler, nothing else. 



Toxic said:


> Oh and I am not bothering to look for the interview its old and I have tried finding it and was unable.


Oh and I'm sure that you were unable to find it because it doesn't exist. In the almost nil chance that it does exist, you said it yourself, they were building him up for the Filho fight. Seriously, it's not like Hendo is gonna say something like, "This kids a good wrestler, but I'd molest him on the mat," while building him up for a fight.


----------



## M_D

gwabblesore said:


> "sub from bottom" wins, they've died. I'd look up the stats lol but I know you know it's not necessary and I don't doubt that I'm correct. I wish it was different; really do but the guard is dying.


watch any nate diaz fight, if nate is on his back a good percentage of the time a guy is getting subbed, I agree that allot of fighters on not training subs off their back like they used too for they see that all the judges see is that the other fighter is on top of them but the ones that still train it use it and use it well


----------



## osmium

Brock weighs like 300 pounds and is an NCAA champion wrestler with giant hams as fists almost no one can gnp without posturing up and do serious damage like him from guard. It is easier to smother a guys hips when you have that kind of size advantage and your opponent has terrible gameplans and never makes midfight adjustments. He should have been trying to get butterflies in once he realized what he was doing to create space. 

Silva has long flexible legs and a very good offensive guard. He has options as to how he can attack. Submissions off your back being dead is a myth perpetrated by ridiculous people who don't know anything about grappling. You can't group Silva in with all the shitty kickboxers and wrestlers whose idea of bottom bjj is just throwing up sloppy submission attempt with no setup or desperately clinging to someone. The guys(like Silva) who can effectively use rubber guard, butterfly guard, and the body triangle from the bottom are dangerous as hell. He is very effective at striking from the bottom with elbows and heel kicks also. Those kinds of guys are a nightmare to deal with for wrestlers. It is just too bad that judges are stupid as hell and don't know how to score fights like that.


----------



## BobbyCooper

gwabblesore said:


> Come on man be real, subs from the guard don't happen anymore. Anyone with sub defense can't be subbed from guard. I genuinely don't like it but it's reality. This is evidenced by "sub from guard" wins dropping off significantly in the last several years. They'll drop off even more in years to come. Unless somebody makes a revolution then the guard will die completely soon.


Completely agree! :thumbsup:



gwabblesore said:


> There's going to be more emphasis put on scrambling and standing up. Subs from bottom will die; like I said I don't like it but this is just the way that it will go. When Mir can't sub Brock, the guard is dead. Mir is the king of BJJ and Brock is a total noob. The guard's dead, unless the Gracies (or someone else) can change it.


Exactly! :thumbsup:



gwabblesore said:


> what???? Chael's GnP is awesome. Saying Silva will sub Sonnen is like saying Mir would sub Lesnar. Both guys got good BJJ (with Mir's way ahead of Silva's) but you just can't count on a sub from guard. Marquardt couldn't do it, and Silva won't be able to. Silva has to knock Sonnen out on the feet before he gets taken down which he may or may not be able to do.


Sonnen has some of the most busy GnP's in MMA! He never stops. There is nothing harder then to submit somebody like that. But if somebody can do it, then it's Anderson with his long and lanky legs. Even though the chances aren't more then 20 maybe 30%..



Alex_DeLarge said:


> I also hope you didn't just compare Marquardt's submission ability to Silvas. You did, well, okay.


Nate already gives out belts! Don't know, why you think Silvas BJJ is so much better.. I wouldn't buy into that so quickly.



Bonnar426 said:


> Can someone tell me why I should care about this fight? Anyone? Does Sonnen even have a snowballs chance in hell?


Yes, he's got the best chance from all the MW's in the World right now :thumbsup: 



Life B Ez said:


> HUH?!?!?! It's possible that wrist control guard is dead, but to say submissions from the guard is dead is absolutely ludicrous.....I'm sorry it is, I don't ever just blatantly tell someone they are wrong, but if you really believe submissions from the guard are dead you are wrong.


Even Kenny Florian said ones, that the guard will be dead pretty soon..or is already in his opinion! Nobody with decent sub defense get's submitted from anybody (maybe unless it's Demian Maia or somebody).. but otherwise No!


----------



## vaj3000

*Sonnen says Anderson Silva is trying to create headlines… just like Britney Spears*



> UFC middleweight number one contender, Chael Sonnen shows no signs of letting up in the verbal abuse directed towards the divisions champion, Anderson Silva, comparing “The Spider’s” recent antics to that of pop star, Britney Spears when she shaved her head a few years back.
> 
> Speaking via sports1140.com, Sonnen said:
> 
> “I compare Anderson to Britney Spears. She shaved her head to get headlines. Britney Silva went up to 205, retired, etc. Nobody cares. When my music hits and the doors close, the fight’s on. I’m not going to dance, juke or jive. I will find him.”
> 
> “You know what you’re getting (with Silva). A guy who pretends he doesn’t speak English, is a fantastic athlete, and acts like a fool. If you like that, go buy his t-shirt with the other two guys who like him.”
> 
> 
> 
> “I’ve beaten every champion of every company out there. I’ve lost ten seconds total of my fights combined. You ask me how I’m going to beat him, ask the other 25 guys that got in my way.”
> 
> Sonnen looks set to get his shot at the title in August at UFC 117 and love him or hate him you’ve got to admit his trash talking ways are going to make the build up to this one very interesting to say the least.


Hate him or love him this dude is hillarious!


----------



## gwabblesore

Life B Ez said:


> You mean things like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch a Dustin Hazelett fight, I think you need to look up the stats, because you just said you don't doubt you're correct, meaning you don't really know you just haven't seen a sub from the guard in a while so it's dead.
> 
> The 10th planet stuff finally starting to make it's way to the UFC with skill, so wrist control will probably die as I've said several times but, the guard is not dead outside of HW.


I'll admit that I don't know the specifics but it's a really hard stat to look up. Maybe someone else can do it for me, but I'm pretty much sure I'm right. Years ago Royce (and other Gracies) subbed everyone, years ago Mir subbed everyone, years ago Nog subbed everyone, now none of them can sub anyone decent. Shamrock getting owned by Tito too; Diaz got the Guillard win but couldn't deal with Guida or Stevenson. When these types of guys who are the absolute best at BJJ can't get subs off their back then subs off the back are dying.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Wow... umm... does he actually think we don't know that he didn't beat any champion of any company out there?


----------



## gwabblesore

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Wow... umm... does he actually think we don't know that he didn't beat any champion of any company out there?


He beat Marquardt decisively, Marquardt was considered to be the perpetual #1 contender and Sonnen kicked his ass.


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> Even Kenny Florian said ones, that the guard will be dead pretty soon..or is already in his opinion! Nobody with decent sub defense get's submitted from anybody (maybe unless it's Demian Maia or somebody).. but otherwise No!


More people then Kenny Florian have said it


heres one example
http://www.watchkalibrun.com/2010/2/8/1301534/jon-fitch-the-closed-guard-is-dead



> Jon Fitch spoke to Fox Fight Game immediately after Chael Sonnen scored an upset victory over Nate Marquardt:
> 
> "Nate didn't execute a game plan very well. I think the closed guard is dead in MMA right now, unless you are Demian Maia or Shinya Aoki forget about it. You are either getting up or getting on top, forget about pulling of submissions from your back nowadays. Strong wrestlers like Chael Sonnen will just pound you out all day long."
> 
> While a lot of sites (including us) our picking up on the "closed guard is dead" part of Fitch's statement, it is important to note that Fitch provided a massive caveat--unless you are really good at Jiu-Jitsu, e.g., Maia and Aoki.
> 
> We could easily spin this story in the inverse; stating that "ground-and-pound is the end all of MMA." Well, ground-and-pound certainly works well when you have the strength of an Argonaut and the wrestling pedigree of an Olympic alternate.
> 
> Mixed martial arts is still in its infancy and is still evolving at a breakneck pace. But we shouldn't be so quick to blindly dismiss components of the sport.


The guard is definitely dieing off guys. Obviously you are going to see a submission here and here by the super elite lvl BJJ guys against Average JJ guys but in general you wont be seeing much of it.

But then again... Anderson did Sub Lutter off his back... Granted it was those 3 to 9 aclock elbows that really did Lutter in.... and the fact that he decided to eat a few McDonalds vanilla MilkShakes instead of working out.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

I dont care much for Silva and Chael would get annoying real quick as a champ. 

That said I'm pulling for the White American. Sorry if that seems racist to anyone, but I'm so sick of the hat sideways, sagging pants, hip hop *** 5hit. And I def dont want to see another 30 something yr old champ acting like an ignorant fool. If you dont like my opinion then tuf.


----------



## morninglightmt

gwabblesore said:


> I'll admit that I don't know the specifics but it's a really hard stat to look up. Maybe someone else can do it for me, but I'm pretty much sure I'm right. Years ago Royce (and other Gracies) subbed everyone, years ago Mir subbed everyone, years ago Nog subbed everyone, now none of them can sub anyone decent. Shamrock getting owned by Tito too; Diaz got the Guillard win but couldn't deal with Guida or Stevenson. When these types of guys who are the absolute best at BJJ can't get subs off their back then subs off the back are dying.


Would be hard as hell to search for but someone on this board already did the leg work and made graphs of all the fight outcomes in the UFC up to like UFC 80 or 90 showing wins by sub, ko/tko and decision and even by then subs were dying out.

I'm not agreeing with you however because if you look at Sonnen, he bucks the trend all by himself! The dude has been subbed so many times in his career that you cannot deny it's a factor going in to the Silva fight. Whenever anyone "breaks down" Silva's supposed weakness as being his ground game they say he's susceptible to take downs, as if this alone is somehow the key to victory against him. But both times he's been taken down in the UFC, once by an elite wrestler and once by a BJJ black belt, he's subbed them! Chael has shown again and again to have miserable sub defense. He was CAUGHT in those guillotines by Marquardt. The fact that he didn't pass out wasn't sub defense, it was mathematics. He managed to stay breathing long enough wiggle his fat head out of Nates bicep before losing consciousness. It's effing plain as day people. Pull your blinders off already.


----------



## coldcall420

guy incognito said:


> lol nice try but i still don't buy it you are completely biased and egotistic in your posts and i also would be more than happy to take a sig bet nothing wrong with a bit of fun


 
Your def on Chael, but you are not a paid member so you dont have a sig to bet......We will have to do an avy for you and a sig for me..meaning I get to pick your avy pic you have to fly it for a month and if Chael(sorry you) win you get to write whatever you want in my sig and i have to fly that for a month....and i will still give you 2-1 straight up on the side with credit bet if your down....5k and you win you would get 10k from me, I win you pay me 5k....

Cool??


----------



## vilify

LV 2 H8 U said:


> I dont care much for Silva and Chael would get annoying real quick as a champ.
> 
> That said I'm pulling for the White American. Sorry if that seems racist to anyone, but I'm so sick of the hat sideways, sagging pants, hip hop *** 5hit. And I def dont want to see another 30 something yr old champ acting like an ignorant fool. If you dont like my opinion then tuf.


Did I hear you say ignorant fool.


----------



## limitufc

*Silva vs Sonnen? Why Waste Our Time Again*

vs Patrick Cote......even a non fan could see this matchup was a waste of time...

vs Thales Leites...mis matchup...should never had happened...

vs Damian Maia.....after 2 strong mismatchups....he should have known better....Silva's fights were becoming pointless for the fans....

now vs Sonnen....less of a mismatchup, but still a mismatchup...and another pointless fight......at this point Dana should know better....he's coming off of putting Silva against 3 wasted fights in a row! for goodness sake...put him up against a champion like GSP or a top light heavyweight....

very good quote:
"Get over it, Silva wins this fight, leaves the UFC and joins Fedor and Hendo over on strikeforce, nice job chasing away the talent Dana."

if Silva could only leave the UFC, and strikeforce could get Silva...they could start to position themselves to make UFC irrelevant....


----------



## KittenStrangler

How about you make a MW suggestion then because Silva has pretty much cleared out the division. Sorry to break it to you.


----------



## limitufc

KittenStrangler said:


> How about you make a MW suggestion then because Silva has pretty much cleared out the division. Sorry to break it to you.


Yeah, I know he cleared out the division...that's why I said he should put him against the most OBVIOUS fighters who will challenege Silva....fighters even non fans know will challenge Silva....

GSP

or a top light Heavyweight....

he should have had Nate vs Henderson and had the winner fight Silva....Dana, couldn't take his eyes off of Vitor to see that, though.

he drove off Henderson...by trying to give the fight to Vitor.....

Vitor pussed out, so Dana drove Henderson away for nothing....

he STILL didn't learn his lesson.....and put him against Maia...wasted everyone's time....

he STILL didn't learn his lesson...and he may very well lose more fighters....


----------



## Spec0688

I would much rather see Silva vs Belfort. Sonnen posses nothing to threat Silva, if anything he is just a poor version of Dan Henderson, Sonnen probably has a bit better wrestling but not much and his striking is not much better then Maia's. 

I just hope Sonnen actually comes to fight like he says he will, The problem with those other guys is that they were too hestitant to actually come in and strike with him, You need to strike in order to setup a takedown. 

Maia was running around for 3 rounds while Silva was tooling him, We didnt see Maia engage until Silva actually slowed down in the 4th and 5th. Silva will take this easily though, I just hope Sonnen comes to fight after all this trash talking he is doing.


----------



## limitufc

Spec0688 said:


> I would much rather see Silva vs Belfort. Sonnen posses nothing to threat Silva, if anything he is just a poor version of Dan Henderson, Sonnen probably has a bit better wrestling but not much and his striking is not much better then Maia's.
> 
> I just hope Sonnen actually comes to fight like he says he will, The problem with those other guys is that they were too hestitant to actually come in and strike with him, You need to strike in order to setup a takedown.
> 
> Maia was running around for 3 rounds while Silva was tooling him, We didnt see Maia engage until Silva actually slowed down in the 4th and 5th. Silva will take this easily though, I just hope Sonnen comes to fight after all this trash talking he is doing.


I just hope it doesn't happen and Dana changes his mind...

Dana...change your mind...there's no harm in it...do it now and do it early...


----------



## BobbyCooper

Spec0688 said:


> I would much rather see Silva vs Belfort. Sonnen posses nothing to threat Silva, if anything he is just a poor version of Dan Henderson, Sonnen probably has a bit better wrestling but not much and his striking is not much better then Maia's.


Vitor Belfort would strike with the best striker the MMA world has to offer at the moment! :thumbsdown:

An-All American Wrestler, would Wrestle with a guy with no Wrestling degree! :thumbsup:

See where this goes??


----------



## vaj3000

LV 2 H8 U said:


> I dont care much for Silva and Chael would get annoying real quick as a champ.
> 
> That said I'm pulling for the White American. Sorry if that seems racist to anyone, but I'm so sick of the hat sideways, sagging pants, hip hop *** 5hit. And I def dont want to see another 30 something yr old champ acting like an ignorant fool. If you dont like my opinion then tuf.


ROFLMAO the GOP are taking over MMA


----------



## Spec0688

BobbyCooper said:


> Vitor Belfort would strike with the best striker the MMA world has to offer at the moment! :thumbsdown:
> 
> An-All American Wrestler, would Wrestle with a guy with no Wrestling degree! :thumbsup:
> 
> See where this goes??


Actually no I dont. Silva has some of the best hands in MMA, that is true. But Vitor also has lightning quick hands that back the power to possibly be a threat to Silva. 

I see the hands being more of a threat then Sonnen's wrestling. Is Sonnen fast enough to constantly grab Silva's legs for 5 rounds? Because we sure as hell know Sonnen wont TKO him from the ground. Does Sonnen posses any type of threat on his feet that warrents Silva not looking for the takedown? nope.

Like I said, Sonnen is a poor version of Hendo, In the Marquardt fight he didnt even try to pass the guard, He was content with sitting in his guard and doing soft punches for 5 rounds...He almost even got subbed by him. Do you really think that will cause Silva problems? because I dont. 

The only wrestler who will give Silva problems is GSP, He has the speed avoid some of Silva's striking and also shoot in for a single or double, He has amazing transitions and sub defense. Sonnen has none of these.


----------



## limitufc

Spec0688 said:


> In the Marquardt fight he (Sonnen) didnt even try to pass the guard, He was content with sitting in his guard and doing soft punches for 5 rounds...He almost even got subbed by him. Do you really think that will cause Silva problems? because I dont.


that is a very good point and very observant....

All the more reason Dana needs to change his mind and stop giving the fans pointless Silva fights...

CEOs change their mind all the time....
Dana, the only thing Great CEOs should fear is staying stagnant.


----------



## pipe

I cant see the point in giving him one dimensional fighters (Leites, Maia, Sonnen) Sonnen is a waste of a A.Silva fight.

Sonnens a one dimensional boring 'Jon Fitch like' wrestler. If he can take Silva down and sit on him for 5 rounds hes won. and I for one dont think he will be able to and if he does it still makes for a very dull 25 mins for me.

Give Silva a game striker and we have a good exciting fight for the fans that will not last the distance.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Spec come on it's just a fact, that every fighter who would try to strike with Silva, has less of a chance then a guy who would try to put him at least a little bit out of his element! 

Thats why Sonnen poses a bigger threat then Vitor. The same stood for Maia.


----------



## kay_o_ken

i see sonnen posing more of a threat than his last 3 title defenses but i also see this fight being a complete snoozefest if it goes sonnens way


----------



## The505Butcher

This entire thread is foolish. For the original poster it has not been three boring fights in a row. Three boring MW fights maybe but after Thales we had that Forrest KO. He tried to put him up against the most likely person to stand and strike with Silva so it would not be a boring fight. Injuries happen. Grow up. He just signed Silva for another 8 fights so he will not be leaving to Strikeforce. Last I heard people were saying Fedor was unhappy at SF and was thinking about coming over to UFC? 

Spec while I give that Vitor could catch Silva with his lightning quick hands since this is MMA, have you ever seen anyone even daze silva striking? I have never seen him in trouble standing up and the only weakness he has is on the ground so I think it will be a wrestler that beats Silva before a striker.

And the reason we should "waste our time?" Sonnen has been going on and on about how he will beat Silva. Most everyone knows that is not going to happen so that is why everyone is putting up all these things that Sonnen has been saying recently, so when Silva makes him look like a fat five year old reaching for a candy bar on a rope it will be all the more hillarious.


----------



## meli083

BobbyCooper said:


> Vitor Belfort would strike with the best striker the MMA world has to offer at the moment! :thumbsdown:
> 
> An-All American Wrestler, would Wrestle with a guy with no Wrestling degree! :thumbsup:
> 
> See where this goes??


For real...

Chael stands a great chance in this match-up. All he has to do is take him down once each round and that round's over.


----------



## vilify

Teabaggers for Sonnen


----------



## Zenhalo

Spec0688 said:


> In the Marquardt fight he (Sonnen) didnt even try to pass the guard, He was content with sitting in his guard and doing soft punches for 5 rounds...





limitufc said:


> that is a very good point and very observant....


Except for the fact that it wasn't a 5 round fight.


----------



## Spec0688

The505Butcher said:


> Spec while I give that Vitor could catch Silva with his lightning quick hands since this is MMA, have you ever seen anyone even daze silva striking? I have never seen him in trouble standing up and the only weakness he has is on the ground so I think it will be a wrestler that beats Silva before a striker.


Who has Silva faced that have good hands? Marquardt? Hendo? Irvin? 

I admit that Silva looks like he belongs in a matrix movie against strikers, dodging them left and right. But Vitor is light years ahead of any of those I have mentioned, you Cant even compare anyone Silva has faced to Vitor's striking. 

At one point Vitor was regarded as having the best hands in MMA.




> Except for the fact that it wasn't a 5 round fight.


Yes my mistake, it wasnt a title fight lol.. but the point still stands


----------



## suffersystem

I imagine the Vitor fight will still happen, it's just that it won't be right away. maybe DW is just doing this to piss him off some more?


----------



## The505Butcher

Yeah not saying he has faced great strikers but Nate has some pretty good striking. Irvin's was too. I am not saying Silva can not be caught standing up. But that is what it will be if he does ever get KO. He will not be outclassed striking. His only weakness if you can call it that is his ground game. That is how he was beat before and that is how he will be beat again.


----------



## Thelegend

limitufc said:


> vs Patrick Cote......even a non fan could see this matchup was a waste of time...
> 
> vs Thales Leites...mis matchup...should never had happened...
> 
> vs Damian Maia.....after 2 strong mismatchups....he should have known better....Silva's fights were becoming pointless for the fans....
> 
> now vs Sonnen....less of a mismatchup, but still a mismatchup...and another pointless fight......at this point Dana should know better....he's coming off of putting Silva against 3 wasted fights in a row! for goodness sake...put him up against a champion like GSP or a top light heavyweight....
> 
> very good quote:
> "Get over it, Silva wins this fight, leaves the UFC and joins Fedor and Hendo over on strikeforce, nice job chasing away the talent Dana."
> 
> if Silva could only leave the UFC, and strikeforce could get Silva...they could start to position themselves to make UFC irrelevant....


patrick cote was a fight, he actually was not afraid to stand and did not get knocked silly for his trouble. leites and maia were mismatches because they relied on pulling guard to get the fight where they wanted it. especially maia who had no take-downs. sonnen can and most likely will get it to the ground. a place where silva is weakest.

oh and hahahahahahhaahahhaahahaha!!!!!! at silva in strikeforce, and even more laughter at him putting ufc off the top.because at 35 he will be at it for a long time........

oh and belfort is a good match for silva since he will actually have a shot to hit silva with something other than an overhand right......like a blind, eyes closed prayer of a flurry.silva is just that good that nobody at this stage at mw is not at a disadvantage. just accept it and move on.


----------



## morninglightmt

meli083 said:


> For real...
> 
> Chael stands a great chance in this match-up. All he has to do is take him down once each round and that round's over.


oh wow, thats all he's gotta do? easy win for Chael. why is Dana wasting our time indeed! Silva should just relinquish his title. The fight is just academic at this point. just going through the motions until Chael wraps the belt around his waste lol.


----------



## AmdM

Spec0688 said:


> At one point Vitor was regarded as having the best hands in MMA.


That was about 11 years ago 

But i sure loved to see them fight rather than a wrestler who just wastes our time with a boring "let me grab you and do noting" game...


----------



## gwabblesore

Spec0688 said:


> In the Marquardt fight he didnt even try to pass the guard, He was content with sitting in his guard and doing soft punches for 5 rounds...He almost even got subbed by him. Do you really think that will cause Silva problems? because I dont.


This is ridiculous. First off it wasn't 5 rounds lol, and secondly Chael beat the living piss out of Marquardt; those "soft punches" were totally furious. Chael's GnP is _extremely_ active and all Nate could do was just hold on for dear life each time and hope the next round goes better, and it never did. Passing the guard was not necessary because Sonnen was killing him _in_ the guard. And "almost" subs don't count; Silva _could_ sub Sonnen but it's unlikely. If Sonnen can get this fight to the ground continuously then the advantage is clearly Chael's. I'm not totally sure that he can but I think he has a shot (never been KOd, so he can eat a punch trying) and I think this matchup is way better than Silva's last few.


----------



## limitufc

The505Butcher said:


> so when Silva makes him look like a fat five year old reaching for a candy bar on a rope it will be all the more hillarious.


you just said it yourself...which is good...you realize this fight is pointless as well....

Dana, you can do whatever you want...which of course includes setting up whoever you want to fight Silva...
put him against the obvious fighter....GSP.


----------



## The505Butcher

gwabblesore said:


> This is ridiculous. First off it wasn't 5 rounds lol, and secondly Chael beat the living piss out of Marquardt; those "soft punches" were totally furious. Chael's GnP is _extremely_ active and all Nate could do was just hold on for dear life each time and hope the next round goes better, and it never did. Passing the guard was not necessary because Sonnen was killing him _in_ the guard. And "almost" subs don't count; Silva _could_ sub Sonnen but it's unlikely. If Sonnen can get this fight to the ground continuously then the advantage is clearly Chael's. I'm not totally sure that he can but I think he has a shot (never been KOd, so he can eat a punch trying) and I think this matchup is way better than Silva's last few.


You must have watched a different GnP than I did... That was not great or powerful GnP that will hurt Silva. That fight was sad andboring. And if Marquardt can almost get a submission in a three round fight, Silva can get one in a five round fight after beating Sonnen's face in standing up and that is only IF sonnen can get Silva to the ground.

And Silva has an obligation to let fighter fight for the MW belt. He can not go running around to whatever weight class he fancies at any time and take out top contenders from that weight division as well. really I am just happy watching Silva destroy people until someone has the cohones to dethrone him. But I do not think there is someone right now. At least not at 185.


----------



## osmium

I like how you people take the opinions of guys who aren't shit off their back and who have never had an MMA fight against guys with really good guards as religion. Also Fitch is talking about working from the closed guard not from butterflies or rubberguard it isn't a catch-all. He is talking about a specific type of guard game where you use your arms to control the opponents arms and head and prevent them from passing by wrapping your legs around their back forming an x. 

That is more of a defensive guard and yes it is harder to sub people like that but how many really good BJJ guys actually work that guard. You need space or positional dominance to constantly look for submissions so high level bjj guys are generally going to be either using butterfly guard, rubber guard, or open guard feet on hips with wrist control.


----------



## morninglightmt

gwabblesore said:


> This is ridiculous. First off it wasn't 5 rounds lol, and secondly Chael beat the living piss out of Marquardt; those "soft punches" were totally furious. Chael's GnP is _extremely_ active and all Nate could do was just hold on for dear life each time and hope the next round goes better, and it never did. Passing the guard was not necessary because Sonnen was killing him _in_ the guard. And "almost" subs don't count; *Silva could sub Sonnen but it's unlikely.* If Sonnen can get this fight to the ground continuously then the advantage is clearly Chael's. I'm not totally sure that he can but I think he has a shot (never been KOd, so he can eat a punch trying) and I think this matchup is way better than Silva's last few.


I'm not a statistician but maybe you have a delusional concept of "unlikely". Sonnen has lost 7 of 35 fights by sub. That's 20%! I'll say it more clearly. Sonnen loses 1 in 5 fights via sub. Compare that to other elite level fighters and see how it stacks up!


----------



## BobbyCooper

morninglightmt said:


> I'm not a statistician but maybe you have a delusional concept of "unlikely". Sonnen has lost 7 of 35 fights by sub. That's 20%! I'll say it more clearly. Sonnen loses 1 in 5 fights via sub. Compare that to other elite level fighters and see how it stacks up!


Because Sonnen thought BJJ is gay in general! He learned from his mistakes and I guess Maia opened his eyes even more.


----------



## VolcomX311

osmium said:


> I like how you people take the opinions of guys who aren't shit off their back and who have never had an MMA fight against guys with really good guards as religion. Also Fitch is talking about working from the closed guard not from butterflies or rubberguard it isn't a catch-all. He is talking about a specific type of guard game where you use your arms to control the opponents arms and head and prevent them from passing by wrapping your legs around their back forming an x.
> 
> That is more of a defensive guard and yes it is harder to sub people like that but how many really good BJJ guys actually work that guard. You need space or positional dominance to constantly look for submissions so high level bjj guys are generally going to be either using butterfly guard, rubber guard, or open guard feet on hips with wrist control.


What do you mean, "you people.?"










and I agree.


----------



## osmium

No, it is because he isn't fighting guys who are really good at bjj every fight. Infact most of his wins are against people who aren't good enough to be on the strikeforce challenger seriese let alone fight in the ufc.

This is obviously a worthless fight one dimensional guys shouldn't be fighting Andy they have zero shot at winning.


----------



## HexRei

he went full retard. you NEVER go full retard.


----------



## morninglightmt

i know who i am! i'm the dude playing the dude disguised as another dude! who are you!?


----------



## gwabblesore

morninglightmt said:


> I'm not a statistician but maybe you have a delusional concept of "unlikely". Sonnen has lost 7 of 35 fights by sub. That's 20%! I'll say it more clearly. Sonnen loses 1 in 5 fights via sub. Compare that to other elite level fighters and see how it stacks up!


"I'm not a statistician", lol powerful stuff there, really got to me :sarcastic12:

I recognize that Sonnen does not have particularly good sub defense but the fact of the matter is that even people who don't have elite sub defense can still avoid subs from guard these days. Sonnen's last sub loss other than Maia (which imo was bad TDD and not so much sub defense; Maia could sub everybody from mount) was in 2007, and he just rolled around in a black belt's guard for 3 rounds. You can't count on anyone subbing anyone from the guard; it's always "unlikely".


----------



## VolcomX311

morninglightmt said:


> i know who i am! i'm the dude playing the dude disguised as another dude! who are you!?


If someone reads your post without having read the page before, they might neg you for having schizophrenia.


----------



## Leed

I didn't read all posts, but some of you guys obviously don't understand the reason for title fights...
There's no one to challange Silva? Well, did you maybe consider, that it's not only about defending the title or challanging the holder, but also about getting a crack at it? 
Just because a champ seems invincible, doesn't mean other guys don't want to try to get that spot. Ever thought about it as a sport, where guys go at it to try to be the best, not only to satisfy your needs?


----------



## vilify

VolcomX311 said:


> If someone reads your post without having read the page before, they might neg you for having schizophrenia.


oops just did.


----------



## mathruD

i'm going to go ahead and call that silva finishes sonnen with a flying knee as sonnen shoots in for a takedown. sonnen shooting in gets a bit predictable, and even nate almost caught him with the knee a few times. silva WILL catch him with it.


----------



## Life B Ez

morninglightmt said:


> i know who i am! i'm the dude playing the dude disguised as another dude! who are you!?


I don't read the script, script reads me.


----------



## Spec0688

gwabblesore said:


> This is ridiculous. First off it wasn't 5 rounds lol, and secondly Chael beat the living piss out of Marquardt; those "soft punches" were totally furious. Chael's GnP is _extremely_ active and all Nate could do was just hold on for dear life each time and hope the next round goes better, and it never did. Passing the guard was not necessary because Sonnen was killing him _in_ the guard. And "almost" subs don't count; Silva _could_ sub Sonnen but it's unlikely. If Sonnen can get this fight to the ground continuously then the advantage is clearly Chael's. I'm not totally sure that he can but I think he has a shot (never been KOd, so he can eat a punch trying) and I think this matchup is way better than Silva's last few.


Do you remember the fight clearly? Sonnen's face was just as messed as Marquardts was, and that is truely sad when you take that much damage when you have a opponent on the ground. Take a close look at Sonnen's record, as good BJJ fighter he has faced, he has gotten subbed. That speaks evidence that he has zero sub defense.

against any good BJJ fighter, you cant sit in their guard for the whole of 3 rounds or 5 which this fight will be. Silva is a blackbelt incase you didnt know either, check Sonnens record against blackbelts. 

And the fact that you bring up the 5 round error on my part just speaks of how poor your point is, I have mentioned after that it was my error and it still doesnt make my point any less accurate.


----------



## Thelegend

who would you recommend silva fight at mw next then? other than sonnen and belfort of course.


----------



## Rachmunas

The problem with the Sonnen fight is the fans aren't that interested.


----------



## Thelegend

oh and the debate of guard dying is hard for me to swallow. it isnt as much a tool as it once was but it wont die because wrestlers are the new base in mma. it will just take someone to adjust it more for people who look to be on top and know whats coming. also the fact that it has to be better adapted to mma.


----------



## gwabblesore

Spec0688 said:


> against any good BJJ fighter, you cant sit in their guard for the whole of 3 rounds or 5 which this fight will be. Silva is a blackbelt incase you didnt know either, check Sonnens record against blackbelts.




Seems like Sonnen sat in a black belts guard and kicked his ass pretty recently.. :confused05:


----------



## Thelegend

gwabblesore said:


> Seems like Sonnen sat in a black belts guard and kicked his ass pretty recently.. :confused05:


again in a few years guard will be more of a factor after guys who have developed it exclusively for mma without the gi come into prevalence IMHO


----------



## HexRei

gwabblesore said:


> Seems like Sonnen sat in a black belts guard and kicked his ass pretty recently.. :confused05:


Chael also took an incredible amount of damage from within that guard considering how few strikes he absorbed. You saw his face afterward, right? He looked quite a bit worse than the guy he landed over two hundred strikes on. It was pretty bizarre watching his post-fight interview


----------



## Wookie

HexRei said:


> Chael also took an incredible amount of damage from within that guard considering how few strikes he absorbed. You saw his face afterward, right? He looked quite a bit worse than the guy he landed over two hundred strikes on. It was pretty bizarre watching his post-fight interview


He was pretty beat down looking. I wonder if it had been a 5 round fight if it would have gotten stopped in deeper waters. I've never been all that impressed with Chael from what I've seen of him in the WEC and UFC.


----------



## Life B Ez

Wrist control guard is dead, so traditional BJJ guard is probably going to be useless in a few years. When that time comes I see it being mostly 10th planet stuff that takes over, which is far more effective imo.


----------



## streetpunk08

I don't think the guard is dead especially if your fighting Chael Sonnen who has weak sub defence. Chael Sonnen's GNP is freakin brutal man, absolutely out of this world viscious, dude's GNP should be illegal in this sport, he's finished so many fighter's with it...oh wait he can't even finish cans


----------



## Wookie

streetpunk08 said:


> I don't think the guard is dead especially if your fighting Chael Sonnen who has weak sub defence. Chael Sonnen's GNP is freakin brutal man, absolutely out of this world viscious, dude's GNP should be illegal in this sport, he's finished so many fighter's with it...oh wait he can't even finish cans


:thumb01: That was great!


----------



## gwabblesore

HexRei said:


> Chael also took an incredible amount of damage from within that guard considering how few strikes he absorbed. You saw his face afterward, right? He looked quite a bit worse than the guy he landed over two hundred strikes on. It was pretty bizarre watching his post-fight interview


Nate got an awesome elbow in from the bottom but that was the only major damage Chael took. He got through the black belt's sub attempts (three I think; two guillotines and a kimura) and completely dominated Nate grappling. The fight was very one sided and that's a win over a guy that many thought would be the new Rich Franklin (always #1 contender but can't beat champ) of the MW division. Sonnen handed Marquardt his ass and stylistically he's got shot at Silva too imo.


----------



## SideWays222

limitufc said:


> Yeah, I know he cleared out the division...that's why I said he should put him against the most OBVIOUS fighters who will challenege Silva....fighters even non fans know will challenge Silva....
> 
> GSP
> 
> or a top light Heavyweight....
> 
> he should have had Nate vs Henderson and had the winner fight Silva....Dana, couldn't take his eyes off of Vitor to see that, though.
> 
> he drove off Henderson...by trying to give the fight to Vitor.....
> 
> Vitor pussed out, so Dana drove Henderson away for nothing....
> 
> he STILL didn't learn his lesson.....and put him against Maia...wasted everyone's time....
> 
> he STILL didn't learn his lesson...and he may very well lose more fighters....


The thing is though... this is a sport and he cant just forget about the players that playing. If there is a #1 contender in the MW division, no matter who it is they have to get the title shot.


----------



## streetpunk08

gwabblesore said:


> Nate got an awesome elbow in from the bottom but that was the only major damage Chael took. He got through the black belt's sub attempts (three I think; two guillotines and a kimura) and completely dominated Nate grappling. The fight was very one sided and that's a win over a guy that many thought would be the new Rich Franklin (always #1 contender but can't beat champ) of the MW division. Sonnen handed Marquardt his ass and stylistically he's got shot at Silva too imo.


Thing about it is there isn't any "set standard" for a black-belt, a belt is only as good as the man giving it to you. Vitor Belfort has a black-belt but that doesn't mean he's anywhere near as good of a grappler as Demian Maia or BJ Penn. I'm sure Ironman could tell you more, he knows alot more about grappling than I do.

Also I personally believe Anderson to be alot more dangerous out of his guard than Nate. Nate is a wrestler at heart and wrestler's never like being on their backs. Anderson has shown he is comfortable on his back, his long legs help his guard alot, and he has shown that he has a dangerous guard something we haven't seen as much from Nate. Assuming Anderson won't submit him because Nate Marquardt couldn't is a ridiculous assumption in my opinion.


----------



## gwabblesore

streetpunk08 said:


> Thing about it is there isn't any "set standard" for a black-belt, a belt is only as good as the man giving it to you. Vitor Belfort has a black-belt but that doesn't mean he's anywhere near as good of a grappler as Demian Maia or BJ Penn. I'm sure Ironman could tell you more, he knows alot more about grappling than I do.
> 
> Also I personally believe Anderson to be alot more dangerous out of his guard than Nate. Nate is a wrestler at heart and wrestler's never like being on their backs. Anderson has shown he is comfortable on his back, his long legs help his guard alot, and he has shown that he has a dangerous guard something we haven't seen as much from Nate. *Assuming Anderson won't submit him because Nate Marquardt couldn't is a ridiculous assumption in my opinion.*


That's only part of why I assume that. He also defended the subs from Dan Miller (black belt) recently. Sonnen has not been subbed in a long time other than Maia and I contend that that particular sub was more due to shitty takedown defense and then rolling into a trap more so than any indication of of sub defense inadequacy from guard.

I agree with you about the belts (isn't Rashad Evans a black belt? lol) and I'd say Silva's BJJ is a bit better than Nate's and a hell of a lot better than Sonnen's, but subs from guard just aren't reliable against anyone who trains the defense. If Silva's gameplan is to strike crazily and not worry about getting taken down because he can win the fight there too, then he'll probably lose imo. Chael won't pansy around like Maia did; he'll shoot, over and over, and he has a chin.


----------



## IronMan

gwabblesore said:


> That's only part of why I assume that. He also defended the subs from Dan Miller (black belt) recently.


He did fine defending submissions against Miller. That's a reasonable statement, but Sonnen's submission defense (historically) is his weakest spot.



> Sonnen has not been subbed in a long time other than Maia and I contend that that particular sub was more due to shitty takedown defense and then rolling into a trap more so than any indication of of sub defense inadequacy from guard


.

I don't know what you consider "a long time," but basically all of Sonnen's losses in recent memory have been by submission.

He lost to Maia, which was a terrible display of submission defense.

He was also submitted by Filho, which we all remember. But, before that, he was submitted by Jeremy Horn and Babalu. His last four losses are by submission, and while I think that Horn, Babalu and Maia are all better on the ground than Anderson, the argument that Sonnen's submission defense is "good" is unsupported by his record.



> I agree with you about the belts (isn't Rashad Evans a black belt? lol) and I'd say Silva's BJJ is a bit better than Nate's and a hell of a lot better than Sonnen's, but subs from guard just aren't reliable against anyone who trains the defense. If Silva's gameplan is to strike crazily and not worry about getting taken down because he can win the fight there too, then he'll probably lose imo. Chael won't pansy around like Maia did; he'll shoot, over and over, and he has a chin.


Sonnen gets submitted from inside the guard regularly. Both Filho and Horn submitted him from the guard.

Oh, and its worth noting that Sonnen's forte isn't the shot. He's a Greco-Roman wrestler and works best from inside the clinch, but the notion that he's seriously training top game and that's made him seriously hard to submit is kind of a joke.

Personally, I don't think Sonnen will be able to hold Anderson down, and I expect Anderson to knock Sonnen out. I don't think Anderson will submit him off his back simply because Anderson doesn't seem interested in submitting people off the back, and he doesn't seem to like using his guard. He seems more interested in standing up and using his striking.


----------



## gwabblesore

IronMan said:


> I don't know what you consider "a long time," but basically all of Sonnen's losses in recent memory have been by submission.
> 
> He lost to Maia, which was a terrible display of submission defense.


A long time is 2 and a half years with fights during that stretch spent in black belts' guards. I didn't say his whole career, obviously he's shown weakness in the past, but it's been a while.

Maia would sub anyone (save maybe the absolute elite) from mount. Maia probably could have sat there and GnPd his way to victory too; terrible takedown defense from Sonnen but getting subbed from mount against Demian Maia does not display terrible sub defense imo. If Maia had subbed Sonnen from his guard then maybe I'd buy into that meaning Silva will sub Sonnen from his guard more, but that's not what happened. Sonnen owned Miller's guard and Marquardt's guard a lot more recently than he was subbed from guard.


----------



## IronMan

gwabblesore said:


> A long time is 2 and a half years with fights during that stretch spent in black belts' guards. I didn't say his whole career, obviously he's shown weakness in the past, but it's been a while.


So the fact that he hasn't been submitted from inside the guard in the last two-and-a-half years is indicative of the fact that his submission defense has improved?

That's fair.

My theory is that its indicative of the fact that he hasn't been in the guard of someone really good in the last two-and-a-half years.

He's fought a total of six really serious submission fighters in his MMA career for a total of nine fights. His record: 3-6 with 5 submission losses.

I've seen evidence that his submission game is bad. I have to see evidence that it's substantially improved, and I haven't seen that.



> Maia would sub anyone (save maybe the absolute elite) from mount. Maia probably could have sat there and GnPd his way to victory too; terrible takedown defense from Sonnen but getting subbed from mount against Demian Maia does not display terrible sub defense imo.


No, it's not a display of terrible submission defense. But his complete inability to maintain any sort of defense at all, for any amount of time, indicates that he hasn't taken his submission defense seriously. Knowing that his submission defense was bad before, that's a reason to believe that it's been continually neglected.



> If Maia had subbed Sonnen from his guard then maybe I'd buy into that meaning Silva will sub Sonnen from his guard more, but that's not what happened. Sonnen owned Miller's guard and Marquardt's guard a lot more recently than he was subbed from guard.


Yeah, this is actually semi-reasonable. Unfortunately, the reality is that Marquardt and Miller are both inferior to Anderson in terms of their guard.

But, like I said before, I don't think the problem for Sonnen will be Anderson's guard. So this argument isn't really something I care particularly strongly about.


----------



## gwabblesore

IronMan said:


> inferior to Anderson in terms of their guard.
> 
> But, like I said before, I don't think the problem for Sonnen will be Anderson's guard. So this argument isn't really something I care particularly strongly about.[/FONT]


I pick Silva; close call but I think Silva wins. Via TKO or maybe he can win on points courtesy of nice TDD and good counter shots standing. I think if Chael can take Silva down he'll win though; I know he's greco but he shot constantly against Nate and was extremely successful (with ease) doing it.

Basically I don't think Silva will sub Sonnen and I believe that people saying that Silva can win wherever the fight goes are wrong; the ground favors Chael significantly imo.


----------



## coldcall420

@ Gwobble.....I think that Anderson is fine on the ground and will be able to control the fight if it goes there....i have read your reasons and i dont see Chael being able to control Silva, i do see him bringing it and most likely getting countered to death the first part of your post I agree with....:thumbsup:


----------



## IronMan

gwabblesore said:


> I pick Silva; close call but I think Silva wins. Via TKO or maybe he can win on points courtesy of nice TDD and good counter shots standing. I think if Chael can take Silva down he'll win though; I know he's greco but he shot constantly against Nate and was extremely successful (with ease) doing it.
> 
> Basically I don't think Silva will sub Sonnen and I believe that people saying that Silva can win wherever the fight goes are wrong; the ground favors Chael significantly imo.


See, if Chael wants to implement that gameplan, he's going to have to keep Anderson down for (realistically) at least 15-18 minutes and he's going to have to control the fight on the mat.

Anderson is a tough guy to pin and a tough guy to control. Certainly tougher than Marquardt and Miller, who don't use their upkicks as effectively and who don't have the length in the legs that Anderson has that make his guard effective and allow him to effectively use leverage.

No one has ever managed to keep Anderson down for an extended period of time. Henderson did it for a round. So did Lutter. But I think that, as a long term gameplan, that's just not a good idea.


----------



## IP4K

Life B Ez said:


> Well cutting the Bills wouldn't really affect the NFL, more like cutting the Colts or Patriots.


The Bills sell more tickets than most good teams upstate NY loves that team and are crazy for em!


----------



## osmium

gwabblesore said:


> I pick Silva; close call but I think Silva wins. Via TKO or maybe he can win on points courtesy of nice TDD and good counter shots standing. I think if Chael can take Silva down he'll win though; I know he's greco but he shot constantly against Nate and was extremely successful (with ease) doing it.
> 
> Basically I don't think Silva will sub Sonnen and I believe that people saying that Silva can win wherever the fight goes are wrong; the ground favors Chael significantly imo.


Anderson outwrestled Nate it isn't that big of a deal. Nate's strengths are his size and well rounded skills. This idea that he is some super grappler that Chael dominated is a joke. Trying to grab a guillotine every time someone double legs you isn't an offensive guard either. Silva respected Nate's grappling so much he essentially pulled guard on him in their fight.


----------



## Life B Ez

IronMan said:


> See, if Chael wants to implement that gameplan, he's going to have to keep Anderson down for (realistically) at least 15-18 minutes and he's going to have to control the fight on the mat.
> 
> Anderson is a tough guy to pin and a tough guy to control. Certainly tougher than Marquardt and Miller, who don't use their upkicks as effectively and who don't have the length in the legs that Anderson has that make his guard effective and allow him to effectively use leverage.
> 
> No one has ever managed to keep Anderson down for an extended period of time. Henderson did it for a round. So did Lutter. But I think that, as a long term gameplan, that's just not a good idea.


Everyone is just grasping for a reason to give Chael a chance. He's a good fighter, but he won't have a shot in there with Anderson, he might make it to the third, but I doubt he'll last much longer. Anderson has just been toying with his last couple opponents, he won't do that to Sonnen, he'll attack him and TKO him or rock him and sub him like Hendo. If this fight was before Silva fought Maia no one would give Chael a shot. Now people are just grasping for anyone that could possibly beat Anderson, it's not happening. I want to see Silva lose as much as everyone else, but just not happening. Sonnen might win a round by taking Anderson down and LnPing for the rest, but he has to stand back up at the start of the next round.



IP4K said:


> The Bills sell more tickets than most good teams upstate NY loves that team and are crazy for em!


When is the last time they won 10 games? It doesn't matter how much people like them, they suck, cutting them wouldn't take anything away from the competition in the NFL. The Bills also have the cheapest tickets.


----------



## gwabblesore

Life B Ez said:


> Everyone is just grasping for a reason to give Chael a chance. He's a good fighter, but he won't have a shot in there with Anderson, he might make it to the third, but I doubt he'll last much longer. Anderson has just been toying with his last couple opponents, he won't do that to Sonnen, he'll attack him and TKO him or rock him and sub him like Hendo. If this fight was before Silva fought Maia no one would give Chael a shot. Now people are just grasping for anyone that could possibly beat Anderson, it's not happening. I want to see Silva lose as much as everyone else, but just not happening. Sonnen might win a round by taking Anderson down and LnPing for the rest, but he has to stand back up at the start of the next round.


Maia can't strike (Sonnen's not great but better than Maia; he's at least got the ability to push forward), doesn't have a chin (Sonnen's is way better, evidenced by him never being KOd), doesn't shoot for takedowns (much, the ones he tried on Silva were just stupid, Sonnen's shots are a lot better). My opinion on Silva went UP after his recent fight; I love heels. I thought Sonnen had a chance before and I think he has one now. Sonnen can wrestle; he can shoot. He's a matchup that will force to Silva to go for KOs or put on an excellent show of counterstriking and TDD. This will be nothing like Silva v. Maia.


----------



## Life B Ez

gwabblesore said:


> Maia can't strike (Sonnen's not great but better than Maia; he's at least got the ability to push forward), doesn't have a chin (Sonnen's is way better, evidenced by him never being KOd), doesn't shoot for takedowns (much, the ones he tried on Silva were just stupid, Sonnen's shots are a lot better). My opinion on Silva went UP after his recent fight; I love heels. I thought Sonnen had a chance before and I think he has one now. Sonnen can wrestle; he can shoot. He's a matchup that will force to Silva to go for KOs or put on an excellent show of counterstriking and TDD. This will be nothing like Silva v. Maia.


I didn't compare it to Silva v Maia, so don't know what you were trying to say. But you're saying Chael has a better chance because he'll clinch and not shoot for a takedown? Ask Rich Franklin what happens when you invite the clinch against Anderson Silva. He thought he was stronger than Anderson too.


----------



## gwabblesore

Life B Ez said:


> I didn't compare it to Silva v Maia, so don't know what you were trying to say. But you're saying Chael has a better chance because he'll clinch and not shoot for a takedown? Ask Rich Franklin what happens when you invite the clinch against Anderson Silva. He thought he was stronger than Anderson too.


I compared it to Silva v. Maia, not sure why you'd care.

I did not say _at all_ that I think Chael will clinch and win that way, I have no idea why you said that. He might clinch, but he should probably just shoot for single/double legs like he did against Nate. He might be able to get away with a clinch too but I think he should just shoot.


----------



## Life B Ez

gwabblesore said:


> I compared it to Silva v. Maia, not sure why you'd care.
> 
> I did not say _at all_ that I think Chael will clinch and win that way, I have no idea why you said that. He might clinch, but he should probably just shoot for single/double legs like he did against Nate. He might be able to get away with a clinch too but I think he should just shoot.


You quoted me and then explained why Chael is better than Maia, you also said Chael won't shoot for takedowns.....so I assumed you meant he would clinch. So you're saying Sonnen will stand and strike with Silva? I'm a little loss on your argument for Chael winning now.


----------



## gwabblesore

Life B Ez said:


> You quoted me and then explained why Chael is better than Maia, you also said Chael won't shoot for takedowns.....so I assumed you meant he would clinch. So you're saying Sonnen will stand and strike with Silva? I'm a little loss on your argument for Chael winning now.


All good, and all respect, just reread my posts; I said that Chael _will_ shoot for takedowns, I never said otherwise. Unless maybe I'm drunk 

Chael would be a dipshit if he tried to stand with Silva, he must shoot constantly and I think he'll do exactly that.


----------



## IronMan

Life B Ez said:


> Everyone is just grasping for a reason to give Chael a chance. He's a good fighter, but he won't have a shot in there with Anderson, he might make it to the third, but I doubt he'll last much longer. Anderson has just been toying with his last couple opponents, he won't do that to Sonnen, he'll attack him and TKO him or rock him and sub him like Hendo. If this fight was before Silva fought Maia no one would give Chael a shot. Now people are just grasping for anyone that could possibly beat Anderson, it's not happening. I want to see Silva lose as much as everyone else, but just not happening. Sonnen might win a round by taking Anderson down and LnPing for the rest, but he has to stand back up at the start of the next round.


Realistically, though, there's no one in the middleweight division who poses a serious threat to Anderson. Just looking at the top ten for the division is a sufficient demonstration of that.

I agree that a lot of this is just Anderson being unpopular, which is why I've been quick to challenge it.

As far as I'm concerned, I see nothing that Chael brings to the table that makes him different than Dan Henderson. He's a Greco-Roman wrestler with decent striking. I think that puts him in a position to win a round against Anderson, but (realistically) not much more than that.

If people want to make the argument that Chael's version of the lay-and-pray is better than Dan's, they're welcome to. I don't think that's much of an argument for him beating Anderson, as while there may be a marginal improvement in Chael's game over Dan's, I don't think that the difference is sufficient for expecting the outcome of the fight to be dramatically different.


----------



## Life B Ez

IronMan said:


> Realistically, though, there's no one in the middleweight division who poses a serious threat to Anderson. Just looking at the top ten for the division is a sufficient demonstration of that.
> 
> I agree that a lot of this is just Anderson being unpopular, which is why I've been quick to challenge it.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, I see nothing that Chael brings to the table that makes him different than Dan Henderson. He's a Greco-Roman wrestler with decent striking. I think that puts him in a position to win a round against Anderson, but (realistically) not much more than that.
> 
> If people want to make the argument that Chael's version of the lay-and-pray is better than Dan's, they're welcome to. I don't think that's much of an argument for him beating Anderson, as while there may be a marginal improvement in Chael's game over Dan's, I don't think that the difference is sufficient for expecting the outcome of the fight to be dramatically different.


I honestly think the only MW in the world that could beat Anderson is Dan possibly in a rematch. But that's still a stretch, MW just isn't that stacked a division, not a lot of elite P4P great fighters at MW and Anderson is one of the greatest ever.


----------



## Toxic

IronMan said:


> Realistically, though, there's no one in the middleweight division who poses a serious threat to Anderson. Just looking at the top ten for the division is a sufficient demonstration of that.
> 
> I agree that a lot of this is just Anderson being unpopular, which is why I've been quick to challenge it.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, I see nothing that Chael brings to the table that makes him different than Dan Henderson. He's a Greco-Roman wrestler with decent striking. I think that puts him in a position to win a round against Anderson, but (realistically) not much more than that.
> 
> If people want to make the argument that Chael's version of the lay-and-pray is better than Dan's, they're welcome to. I don't think that's much of an argument for him beating Anderson, as while there may be a marginal improvement in Chael's game over Dan's, I don't think that the difference is sufficient for expecting the outcome of the fight to be dramatically different.


I think its fair to say two things, first Chael has a substantially better freestyle take down compared to Henderson. Also, Dan Henderson has foolish pride, he thinks he can stand and trade with Silva, despite almost getting knocked out in there last fight Hendo would still enter the cage for a second fight with 10X the confidence in his hands Sonnen will. The fact that Sonnen knows what he needs to to and will actually do it is a huge difference maker.


----------



## VolcomX311

Toxic said:


> I think its fair to say two things, first Chael has a substantially better freestyle take down compared to Henderson. Also, Dan Henderson has foolish pride, he thinks he can stand and trade with Silva, despite almost getting knocked out in there last fight Hendo would still enter the cage for a second fight with 10X the confidence in his hands Sonnen will. The fact that Sonnen knows what he needs to to and will actually do it is a huge difference maker.


I think it'd be wise for Chael to execute a GSP'eque game plan. Stick to your strengths, work the opponents weaknesses, no fluff in between. 

I agree Hendo ruined himself when he decided to trade with Silva. Granted he wasn't doing much damage when he was on top, but he looked like the aggressor and we all know how the perception of success is just as good as doing real damage to some judges.

I still heavily favor Silva, but I give Chael more of a chance the most, I think.


----------



## osmium

The problem with saying Dan was foolish to strike with Andy is that he would have never gotten Silva to over commit if he hadn't. Without that happening no body lock and takedown in the first. Dan's strategy is the correct one as far as getting takedowns on Silva he is just too reckless with his standup. You have to engage but not open yourself up too much. Just shooting in on Silva nonstop isn't going to work he will see all of them coming from a mile away and has vastly superior speed and footwork to Chael.


----------



## streetpunk08

osmium said:


> The problem with saying Dan was foolish to strike with Andy is that he would have never gotten Silva to over commit if he hadn't. Without that happening no body lock and takedown in the first. Dan's strategy is the correct one as far as getting takedowns on Silva he is just too reckless with his standup. You have to engage but not open yourself up too much. Just shooting in on Silva nonstop isn't going to work he will see all of them coming from a mile away and has vastly superior speed and footwork to Chael.


thank you, I've been trying to say this to the people who have said Chael won't make the mistake of trading with Anderson. Henderson's power and striking ability is what allowed him to get the TD. Hendo's power was in the back of Silva's head and kept him honest, he couldn't afford to concentrate on the TD 100% of the time because Dan has other weapons. Chael only has wrestling and Silva knows that, he's gonna be looking for the shot all fight or the body lock all night and a guy with the reflexes and footwork as you said is gonna be hard to get when you have nothing else to threaten him with.


----------



## IronMan

Life B Ez said:


> I honestly think the only MW in the world that could beat Anderson is Dan possibly in a rematch. But that's still a stretch, MW just isn't that stacked a division, not a lot of elite P4P great fighters at MW and Anderson is one of the greatest ever.


I think that's the best matchup, personally. I thought the first fight was a great matchup at the time, and I think the reasons its a great fight remain.

Dan is a devastating striker and while Anderson is incredibly hard to hit, Dan is one of those guys that has a legitimate shot at hitting him and putting him out.

Additionally, Dan has the capacity to get the fight to the ground and effectively nullify Anderson's ground game if he feels like he's in too much trouble on the feet.

That said, I think that Dan still gets pretty much destroyed in a rematch. That's why I think it's a little bit sad that this is the best possible matchup.



Toxic said:


> I think its fair to say two things, first Chael has a substantially better freestyle take down compared to Henderson. Also, Dan Henderson has foolish pride, he thinks he can stand and trade with Silva, despite almost getting knocked out in there last fight Hendo would still enter the cage for a second fight with 10X the confidence in his hands Sonnen will. The fact that Sonnen knows what he needs to to and will actually do it is a huge difference maker.


Dan knew what he needed to do in that fight, and being comfortable standing with Anderson was one of the only reasons he was able to get Anderson to the mat at all.

I don't know that Sonnen is going to be able to physically execute the gameplan that he needs to.

The one thing I was confident in saying about Dan is that, if he makes a flawless performance, and Anderson makes some mistakes, he can definitely win. But I don't know that Chael, even on his best day, can compete with Anderson. I don't know that Chael is capable of getting Anderson down and holding him there. The reason I'm confident Dan can do that is because Dan has that striking to set up his shots, whereas Chael is not regarded as any sort of threat to Anderson on his feet.

We'll see how Chael does, but I'm not convinced that even having the gameplan is going to make a serious difference in his ability to compete with Anderson.


----------



## Toxic

Sonnen didn't have to set up his shots against Marquardt but that didn't stop him from getting the takedown. Dan needs to set it up since he pretty much exclusively uses his greco. Sonnen will shoot on Silva more so he doesn't need to strike to get in close the same way Hendo did.


----------



## streetpunk08

Toxic said:


> Sonnen didn't have to set up his shots against Marquardt but that didn't stop him from getting the takedown. Dan needs to set it up since he pretty much exclusively uses his greco. Sonnen will shoot on Silva more so he doesn't need to strike to get in close the same way Hendo did.


yes because Nate is as fast as Anderson, has the footwork of Anderson and the reflexes of Anderson. Nate is nowhere near the calbur Silva is, there's a reason he got tooled badly and didnt even last 5 minutes. We get it you hate Silva and want him to lose, but this isn't a favorable matchup at all for Chael. At least Cote or Hendo had a chance to flash KO him Chael doesnt even have that.


----------



## IronMan

Toxic said:


> Sonnen didn't have to set up his shots against Marquardt but that didn't stop him from getting the takedown. Dan needs to set it up since he pretty much exclusively uses his greco. Sonnen will shoot on Silva more so he doesn't need to strike to get in close the same way Hendo did.


Sonnen didn't have to set up the shots on Marquardt because he didn't have to be afraid of Marquardt's standup and (realistically) because Marquardt isn't nearly as illusive on his feet as Anderson.

As has already been pointed out (sarcastically) in the above post, Anderson is a much tougher guy to take down simply because he's quicker, he's more effective at using short punches and at working off of his back foot. If Chael decides he wants to shoot on Anderson without setting up the shot, he may have to chase Anderson around the cage.

Let's not forget the three-and-a-half inches of reach that Chael is giving up to Anderson. Anderson is really effective with his jab and doesn't mind backpedalling, especially if his opponent is chasing him.

If Chael shoots in the way he did against Nate, he's going to find an opponent who's not standing still, and that's a serious problem, especially when you consider that the distance folkstyle wrestlers are used to shooting from is actually significantly closer than the distance they have to shoot from in MMA, because of concern about the punches and kicks (not to mention the additional three-and-a-half inches I brought up earlier; which does present an additional advantage) and because of the potential for an opponent who doesn't particularly want to engage, which is less of a problem in wrestling, where backpedalling is not really an option.

Chael may not have to set up his takedowns to catch Marquardt, but if he decides he's just going to straight shoot on Anderson, he's going to be in for a tough night. Anderson is the type of guy you want to make sure you're setting up shots against, because he knows that you want to shoot on him, and that's what he's looking for.


----------



## coldcall420

gwabblesore said:


> I compared it to Silva v. Maia, not sure why you'd care.
> 
> I did not say _at all_ that I think Chael will clinch and win that way, I have no idea why you said that. He might clinch, but he should probably just shoot for single/double legs like he did against Nate. He might be able to get away with a clinch too but I think he should just shoot.





Toxic said:


> Sonnen didn't have to set up his shots against Marquardt but that didn't stop him from getting the takedown. Dan needs to set it up since he pretty much exclusively uses his greco. Sonnen will shoot on Silva more so he doesn't need to strike to get in close the same way Hendo did.


 

I just dont understand why you guys seem to overlook the fact that Anderson throws some of the best knee's and could easily catch Chael on the way in, Io agree that Chael will look for single or double legs all day but seriously, dont you think Anderson knows this as well???

Also, dont you think he has adequate skills to prevent or defend this???:confused02:


----------



## The505Butcher

I don't think anderson silva will throw a knee when Sonnen is shooting. This is not like the UFC game where that will KO you easily. We all saw the Lesnar fight where Mir caught him with a double knee and Lesnar was fine to go right through and take him down. No silva will win this fight by stepping to the side and counter striking like he does with all wrestlers. Also his clinch knees might be a problem. I hope Sonnen at least puts up a good fight but I do not see him beating Silva.


----------



## Spec0688

Toxic said:


> Sonnen didn't have to set up his shots against Marquardt but that didn't stop him from getting the takedown. Dan needs to set it up since he pretty much exclusively uses his greco. Sonnen will shoot on Silva more so he doesn't need to strike to get in close the same way Hendo did.


Marquardt was really flat footed in that fight, He has almost zero movement in there. I am still puzzled as to what Marquardt was thinking while in the ring, he knew the shot was coming but yet he was standing like he was going for some crazy power shot every time.

To compare Sonnens takedown on a flat footed Marquardt to Silva is almost as comparing GSPs wrestling to Hardy's.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

The505Butcher said:


> I don't think anderson silva will throw a knee when Sonnen is shooting. This is not like the UFC game where that will KO you easily.




You realize this has been done before, in real life, multiple times? Multiple times in one fight as well?


----------



## The505Butcher

Alex_DeLarge said:


> You realize this has been done before, in real life, multiple times? Multiple times in one fight as well?


Yeah I am not saying it is not possible but it is too risky when you have the spped of Anderson in my opinion. Would I like to see it? yes. Would it be cool? yes. Would I tell Silva to do it if i was his coach? Hell no. If he grabs that leg and takes him down then it is more dangerous for Silva. Silva should look to keep his distance and counter strike until Sonnen is dazed and then finish like he always does.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Chael sucks. I kind of wish Anderson would clown again this fight and Dana would cut him. Go to SF. At least they will give us good fights. He would most likely fight Hendo first, and then Mousasi, and if he got past those 2 I bet they would give us Silva/Fedor. At least they would give us pretty good fights instead of this crap. Let him move up already, there is no one at MW to even touch him. These fights are just a waste of the end of his career. Why did they let Couture jump around fighting the best but not let Silva a guy who holds the UFC win streak record.

Makes zero sense. When Anderson makes a mockery of Chael Dana and Joe Silva have no one to blame but themselves. Hey maybe they can have a rematch with Cote after this one. That would be spectacular!!!


----------



## Danm2501

You know he's already schooled Henderson right? After Mousasi and Fedor there are no interesting fights left for him. Silva moving around the UFC's MW, LHW, HW and maybe WW divisions makes far more sense. Potential fights with Sonnen, Belfort, St-Pierre, Shogun, Jones, Mir and any of the other heaps of guys in those divisions would be far more entertaining than Silva moving over to SF.

Silva has moved around the divisions too. Did you miss his fights with Irvin and Griffin? Chael does not suck, and does deserve his shot; and I imagine Belfort'll get one after that. There are still at least 2 interesting fights for Silva at MW.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Danm2501 said:


> You know he's already schooled Henderson right? After Mousasi and Fedor there are no interesting fights left for him. Silva moving around the UFC's MW, LHW, HW and maybe WW divisions makes far more sense. Potential fights with Sonnen, Belfort, St-Pierre, Shogun, Jones, Mir and any of the other heaps of guys in those divisions would be far more entertaining than Silva moving over to SF.
> 
> Silva has moved around the divisions too. Did you miss his fights with Irvin and Griffin? Chael does not suck, and does deserve his shot; and I imagine Belfort'll get one after that. There are still at least 2 interesting fights for Silva at MW.


I do realize that. But I have stood by my perception that Hendo is still the 2nd best MW in the world. 

And you missed the point. Yea he has all these fights in the UFC but he is 35 and he isn't getting these fights. His last 4 times out he has fought the likes of Maia, Forrest, Leities, and Cote. Cote and Leities already aren't even top 10 MWs. Forrest is lik the 7-10th best LHW and Maia is now like 5th or so best MW. These matchups suck. And now Chael Sonnen. Does Chael deserve the shot? Yes. But does it mean he is any more of a threat than these others have been? Not really. You talk about all these fights but he has talked retirement before,he is 35, and these fights are no where in sight. 

Also he would destroy Belfort in the 1st round. Belfort poses no threat to Anderson Silva. Let him move the F up already and quit wasting his and our time with guys that have little shot.


----------



## Guy Incognito




----------



## HexRei

^^^i love tombstone, one my fave westerns of all time  props to the creator of the GIF as well, excellent editing. 

But, at the end of the day, I think we both know that Silva is more Doc in this role than Johnny Ringo. Cause this is gonna end with Chael gurgling and going limp after Silva delivers a shot to the head


----------



## Life B Ez

guy incognito said:


>


LMAO that's amazing


----------



## Hiro

IronMan said:


> Sonnen didn't have to set up the shots on Marquardt because he didn't have to be afraid of Marquardt's standup and (realistically) because Marquardt isn't nearly as illusive on his feet as Anderson.
> 
> As has already been pointed out (sarcastically) in the above post, Anderson is a much tougher guy to take down simply because he's quicker, he's more effective at using short punches and at working off of his back foot. If Chael decides he wants to shoot on Anderson without setting up the shot, he may have to chase Anderson around the cage.
> 
> Let's not forget the three-and-a-half inches of reach that Chael is giving up to Anderson. Anderson is really effective with his jab and doesn't mind backpedalling, especially if his opponent is chasing him.
> 
> If Chael shoots in the way he did against Nate, he's going to find an opponent who's not standing still, and that's a serious problem, especially when you consider that the distance folkstyle wrestlers are used to shooting from is actually significantly closer than the distance they have to shoot from in MMA, because of concern about the punches and kicks (not to mention the additional three-and-a-half inches I brought up earlier; which does present an additional advantage) and because of the potential for an opponent who doesn't particularly want to engage, which is less of a problem in wrestling, where backpedalling is not really an option.
> 
> Chael may not have to set up his takedowns to catch Marquardt, but if he decides he's just going to straight shoot on Anderson, he's going to be in for a tough night. Anderson is the type of guy you want to make sure you're setting up shots against, because he knows that you want to shoot on him, and that's what he's looking for.


I think you missed his point. If Hendo could get close enough to get a full upper body clinch and then a takedown, a shot could come twice as quick. If Chael is willing to take a few punches which he says he is, he can get hold of Silva I believe. I know its a tough job but we haven't seen Anderson in there with a wrestler since Hendo, who took him down easily. So we'll see.


----------



## suffersystem

Funny thing I came across from another forum.









Three facts about the Best Fighter in the World, an education brought to you courtesy of Saturday’s UFC 112 event in Abu Dhabi: 

1. The Best Fighter in the World will not engage a one-point-five-dimensional jiu-jitsu stylist on the feet but will instead express anger and frustration at the grappler not making it easier to assault him with fists and knees. This will remain true even when the jiu-jitsu stylist has one eye swollen shut and the desert air is so oppressive that managing a clinch or latching a submission would be nearly impossible. 

2. The Best Fighter in the World has such contempt for his opponent, the spectators, and his employers that he will spend time seizing and convulsing as though he were being exorcised of an evil spirit. His fans will call this “showmanship.” Objective viewers will call it “annoying.” 

3. The Best Fighter in the World will commit the most disturbing infraction in the rules -- written or not -- in combat sports next to an outright fix: he will not fight to the best of his ability and attempt to win the fight at all times. Instead, he will coerce the crowd into chanting the name of a fighter sitting ringside who may or may not be his next opponent. 

This is how badly Anderson Silva ruptured his reputation Saturday: he so disillusioned the audience that they began to offer vocal support for a hypothetical opponent three to six months before he would even enter the cage. 

Against Demian Maia, a man whose consciousness he could easily confiscate, Silva gyrated around the mat like a spinning top and beckoned Maia to play his game. 

Maia did eventually wade in, but only after 20-plus minutes of hamming. What he should’ve done was flop to his back and chastise Silva for not falling into his guard. It would’ve been just as absurd as what Silva implied. 

Instead, he shuffled while Silva danced; while Silva slipped into Capoeira; while Silva mimicked Royce Gracie’s distinctive hands-low, push-kick-to-knee stance. Anderson Silva is of great amusement to Anderson Silva. 

What we’ve learned in the Maia, Thales Leites, and Patrick Cote bouts -- snoozers all -- is that Silva wants to play a zero-sum game of risk. His comfort level is in countering, and if a fighter refuses to cooperate, he will refuse to initiate an attack. This is an effective way of preserving brain cells but a catastrophic strategy for keeping seats filled; UFC brass handing him Forrest Griffin or anyone who can “bring the fight to him” is an embarrassing conceit. Why shouldn’t he be bringing the fight himself? 

This is audience-killing stuff, the kind of thing that sours attitudes and prompts apologies from the host of suburban pay-per-view fight parties. 

Summary is best left to announcer Mike Goldberg, who sweats hyperbole through every pore and is fond of saying that “Anderson Silva is on another planet.” He certainly is.


----------



## gwabblesore

suffersystem said:


> What he should’ve done was flop to his back and chastise Silva for not falling into his guard. It would’ve been just as absurd as what Silva implied.


Damn I wish he had thought of doing that. And started callin Silva a puss*y and a bitch and a fake black belt. Wouldn't have really changed the fact that Silva had him outclassed but it would have been a funny way for Maia to throw back the taunting.


----------



## Guy Incognito

suffersystem said:


> Funny thing I came across from another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three facts about the Best Fighter in the World, an education brought to you courtesy of Saturday’s UFC 112 event in Abu Dhabi:
> 
> 1. The Best Fighter in the World will not engage a one-point-five-dimensional jiu-jitsu stylist on the feet but will instead express anger and frustration at the grappler not making it easier to assault him with fists and knees. This will remain true even when the jiu-jitsu stylist has one eye swollen shut and the desert air is so oppressive that managing a clinch or latching a submission would be nearly impossible.
> 
> 2. The Best Fighter in the World has such contempt for his opponent, the spectators, and his employers that he will spend time seizing and convulsing as though he were being exorcised of an evil spirit. His fans will call this “showmanship.” Objective viewers will call it “annoying.”
> 
> 3. The Best Fighter in the World will commit the most disturbing infraction in the rules -- written or not -- in combat sports next to an outright fix: he will not fight to the best of his ability and attempt to win the fight at all times. Instead, he will coerce the crowd into chanting the name of a fighter sitting ringside who may or may not be his next opponent.
> 
> This is how badly Anderson Silva ruptured his reputation Saturday: he so disillusioned the audience that they began to offer vocal support for a hypothetical opponent three to six months before he would even enter the cage.
> 
> Against Demian Maia, a man whose consciousness he could easily confiscate, Silva gyrated around the mat like a spinning top and beckoned Maia to play his game.
> 
> Maia did eventually wade in, but only after 20-plus minutes of hamming. What he should’ve done was flop to his back and chastise Silva for not falling into his guard. It would’ve been just as absurd as what Silva implied.
> 
> Instead, he shuffled while Silva danced; while Silva slipped into Capoeira; while Silva mimicked Royce Gracie’s distinctive hands-low, push-kick-to-knee stance. Anderson Silva is of great amusement to Anderson Silva.
> 
> What we’ve learned in the Maia, Thales Leites, and Patrick Cote bouts -- snoozers all -- is that Silva wants to play a zero-sum game of risk. His comfort level is in countering, and if a fighter refuses to cooperate, he will refuse to initiate an attack. This is an effective way of preserving brain cells but a catastrophic strategy for keeping seats filled; UFC brass handing him Forrest Griffin or anyone who can “bring the fight to him” is an embarrassing conceit. Why shouldn’t he be bringing the fight himself?
> 
> This is audience-killing stuff, the kind of thing that sours attitudes and prompts apologies from the host of suburban pay-per-view fight parties.
> 
> Summary is best left to announcer Mike Goldberg, who sweats hyperbole through every pore and is fond of saying that “Anderson Silva is on another planet.” He certainly is.


----------



## Danm2501

*Sonnen Signed to Face Silva at UFC 117*



> Chael Sonnen told the Sherdog Radio Network’s “It’s Time” radio show host Bruce Buffer on Tuesday that he’s signed his contract to face UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva on Aug. 7. Though not yet announced by the promotion, UFC 117 is expected to take place at the Oracle Arena in Oakland, Calif.
> 
> “I signed my contract and sent it in six minutes after it hit my fax machine. He’s been hanging on to (his contract) for 10 days and hasn’t signed it yet,” said Sonnen. “I’ll be fighting August 7 against somebody. I’m presuming it’s him, but again, he’s had it for 10 days. I don’t know if fax machines aren’t working in Brazil or what the holdup is.”
> 
> Silva’s manager, Ed Soares, said that he’d received Silva’s contract last Thursday and that the fighter would sign it when he returned from a vacation with his family.
> 
> “It’s on,” Soares said of the bout. “There’s no doubt about it.”
> 
> Sonnen, a U.S. Olympic Greco-Roman wrestling team alternate, became the No. 1 middleweight contender following his shutout unanimous decision against Nate Marquardt at UFC 109 on Feb. 6 in Las Vegas. The 33-year-old Oregonian banked wins against Dan Miller and Yushin Okami in 2009 to move into title contention.
> 
> Sonnen told Buffer that he’s already begun his preparation for Silva, who hasn’t been beaten in the Octagon yet in 11 fights.
> 
> “He never comes out and just strikes,” said Sonnen. “He always has a few ‘tells’ that he does before he goes, but it also makes him so effective. … So far, I’ve been able to recognize what his set-ups are. I don’t know how to stop them yet. Strategically, that’s what I need to focus on for the next few months.”
> 
> Sonnen said he probably won’t rely on Silva’s most recent, and arguably his most controversial, performance against Demian Maia at UFC 112 on April 10 in Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.
> 
> “That’s probably one of those things I won’t study too much because it was just so bizarre,” said Sonnen, “but he has some pretty traditional fights where he comes out in the traditional stance and is, frankly, a better and even more dangerous fighter. That’s the (Silva) I’m preparing for.”
> 
> Sonnen is also running for a seat on Oregon’s state legislature, whose primary vote will be held on May 18.
> 
> Sherdog


It's official then. Slightly sooner than I was expecting too. Really looking forward to this fight. Either Sonnen's going to back his smack-talk up by putting a beating on Silva for 5 rounds, or we're going to see Silva making up for his last 3 MW title defences by destroying him. Roll on UFC 117!


----------



## 420atalon

Sonnen could in theory provide Silva a challenge but I really think that Silva will either catch him with a knee or something when he is going for a takedown and then finish him or that he will submit him on the ground.


----------



## Kado

I really do not think Sonnen will provide that much of a threat to Silva. I think Silva will stay on his feet, and keep Sonnen at bay and far away with his striking. Till he decides to finish the fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Silva has weak tdd imo. Which just so happens to be Sonnen's strength. I really give Sonnen a bigger chance than Mair and Griffin.


----------



## meli083

i do believe sonnen will shock the world. his wrestling's nothing to sneeze at


----------



## Hiro

After seeing what Hendo could do before getting wreckless and trying to strike with Anderson, you've got to give Sonnen a chance. He has a better top game than Hendo too.


----------



## mmamaniac

But you have to remember according to Sonnen "If you ask the guys in the back they know who the MAN is" That seems to be in a few of his interviews. Sorry just a little off topic. 

Good!!!! I hope that someone just comes to fight Spider and not try to pull guard. 

WAR SONNON


----------



## ptw

I never bet against Silva, but what Sonnen did to marquardt was impressive. Then again...Silva did Marquardt even worse...so I dunno. Sonnen hasn't finished a fight in almost 3 years...Silva will catch him one of the 5 rounds. It'll be a good fight though, possibly Silva's toughest challenge.


----------



## CTRusheMMA

Sonnen Cracks me up cant wait to see some of his trash talk. Looking forward to this shot think he can pull off the upset an beat silva here.


----------



## Ivan

Never watched any Sonnen fights but.. like Ben Rothwell would say (preparing for Cro Cop) , he signed the contract that shows me he is ready to fight so i don't care what anybody says about him.. in a fight anything is possible.. 

Sonnen made this fight worth waiting for with his trash talk.. so i am gonna be happy when it does finally happen..


----------



## Spec0688

Cant wait to see his big mouth get cracked, Sonnen is too slow to do anything to Silva. Do you expect to grab him against the cage and try for a takedown like that? his double leg shots wont be too effective for 5 rounds...sure he might get 1 takedown but we have all seen that he cant do any damage from the top. 

He is worse then fitch!


----------



## edlavis88

Spec0688 said:


> Cant wait to see his big mouth get cracked, Sonnen is too slow to do anything to Silva. Do you expect to grab him against the cage and try for a takedown like that? his double leg shots wont be too effective for 5 rounds...sure he might get 1 takedown but we have all seen that he cant do any damage from the top.
> 
> He is worse then fitch!


Travis Lutter had similar TD to what Sonnen has and he took Anderson down a few times in just a round and a half! Sonnen has got good cardio too unlike Lutter did at the time so i think he has a shot - a wrestler stands the best chance against Anderson thats prety clear.


----------



## streetpunk08

I actually give Sonnen the least amount of a chance to beat Silva than any of his previous UFC opponents. At least with guys like Maia or Leites if they could somehow get it to the ground they can work for a sub. Even Leben had a very very small puncher's chance at getting lucky and cataching him, Sonnen's only way to win is to win a 5 round decision by consistantly taking Anderson down and laying on him, that aint happening. At least Hendo had power and has proven time and time again that he can KO dudes with 1 punch, something that was in the back of Silva's mind when entering the fight regardless of how inferior Hendo's striking is that 1 punch KO threat allowed him to more effectiviely close the distance and work the TD. Chale has only wrestling and when your fighting a guy as athletic andf talented as Silva it's gonna be nearly impossible to win with 1 skill especially when that 1 skill doesn't pose a significant threat at finishing the bout. I don't think people understand how hard it is to take a guy with the reactionary abilities, footwork and speed of Anderson when he knows exactly what your gonna do every second of the fight, which for Chael is shoot or clinch. With Hendo at least in his mind he could say "well he might not be shooting or clinching he could be throwing that wicked right hand". Not to mention Chael's notoriously weak sub defence even if he does get it to the ground, Andy has a very dangerous guard much much more dangerous than Nate's.


----------



## Spec0688

edlavis88 said:


> Travis Lutter had similar TD to what Sonnen has and he took Anderson down a few times in just a round and a half! Sonnen has got good cardio too unlike Lutter did at the time so i think he has a shot - a wrestler stands the best chance against Anderson thats prety clear.


I agree that Silva's first loss will be against a good wrestler, I just dont think that is Sonnen. Anything can happen during a fight and I understand that, but Sonnen relies too much on being in the guard and dropping punches from there, thats why he has been submitted when he faced any good BJJ fighter. 

The only fighter I think has a shot vs Silva(not saying he will win) is GSP, he is fast in the takedowns and has some of the best transitions in MMA, his sub defense is also far superior to Sonnen's.


----------



## KillerShark1985

Hate to say it but I can see this been about as much of a challenge for Silva as Maia was, its a sad fact that the UFC really does not any fighters at MW who could come close to Silva standards.

I would love to be wrong but I can see this been another easy win for Silva.

I think there are good fighters at LHW would I would like to see drop to MW to take on Silva, Rashad Evans been one of them, Jon Jones another who may have a shot, but even then you would have to make Silva favourite. He is what they claim the best P4P fighter in the world so finding an opponent with a good chance is very hard to do.


----------



## Hellboy

I see Sonnen winning the first 2 rounds by lay and pray and then end up getting killed by a flying knee.


----------



## BobbyD

Man this fight does not interest me at all. I think Sonnen is going to get murdered. An upset would be nice but I just can't see it happening. 
AS vs Vitor will get me excited...if it ever happens.


----------



## AceofSpades187

I think silva will either submit him or K.o sonnen when he shoots in. I dont want to see Sonnen as the champ some of his comments come out as rascist and homophobic ufc doenst need a champ like that since the sports really starting to become more accepted by the mainstream


----------



## marcthegame

I think Anderson Td defence has dramatically improved since the lutter fight. Hell he has improved since that fight. If Sonnen does what lutter did to anderson I would be shock and win or lose Sonnen will have my respect. Right now Sonnen is that fake dude talking smack about beating someone who legitimately is cocky. I have more respect for a dude who is legit than someone faking even though he has admit it is all an act. Sonnen has done a great job getting his name out there and hyping out this fight. However if he does not deliver a good preformace then Dana White needs to do something such as giving Anderson Silva Brock or somebody would could potentially smash him.


----------



## R3353

I agree if anyone beats Silva it will be an amazing wrestler. But this wrestler will have to have damn good stand up, amazing GnP and damn good BJJ as well, that's not Sonnen or anyone else at MW for that matter. Being good at 1 skill set will not beat him imo.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

It is finally time to put up or shut up for Chael Sonnen. With all of the garbage that he has talked, it will be good to see him attempt to back it up.


----------



## hommage1985

Sonnen sucks. Silva doesn't even have to train for this guy.


----------



## KittenStrangler

I found this interesting. Rashad also says that Anderson speaks much better english than he portrays. Starts @ 1:20. Does he hate the media that much or could there be some other reason?


----------



## astrallite

KittenStrangler said:


> I found this interesting. Rashad also says that Anderson speaks much better english than he portrays. Starts @ 1:20. Does he hate the media that much or could there be some other reason?


Why stop at Anderson? Pretty much everybody Ed Soares represents can speak English, they just all pretend they can't.


----------



## HexRei

astrallite said:


> Why stop at Anderson? Pretty much everybody Ed Soares represents can speak English, they just all pretend they can't.


Or maybe they just don't want to deal with speaking horribly broken, heavily accented english with a limited vocabulary when they can just use a translator. I've heard Anderson speak, and it's bad enough that he would need a translator anyway a lot of the time.

Choosing not to is not the same as pretending not to, no matter what Chael Sonnen says


----------



## munkie

gwabblesore said:


> He beat Marquardt decisively, Marquardt was considered to be the perpetual #1 contender and Sonnen kicked his ass.


Sonnen didn't kick his ass. He took him down and dry humped him. If I remember right, Sonnen was the one that got his face fucked up. Sonnen dryhumped Marquardt into the mat for 12 minutes. But Marquardt fucked him up in the 3 minutes they actually stood. Don't believe me, watch the fight. And before you say a ******* thing, I am exaggerating the mat and stand up time. Either way, Sonnen got his face fucked up because he has nothing but wrestling. If he knew how to bob and weave at least, he'd have gotten the fight before Maia.


----------



## joe davola

munkie said:


> Sonnen didn't kick his ass. He took him down and dry humped him. If I remember right, Sonnen was the one that got his face fucked up. Sonnen dryhumped Marquardt into the mat for 12 minutes. But Marquardt fucked him up in the 3 minutes they actually stood. Don't believe me, watch the fight. And before you say a ******* thing, I am exaggerating the mat and stand up time. Either way, Sonnen got his face fucked up because he has nothing but wrestling. If he knew how to bob and weave at least, he'd have gotten the fight before Maia.


umm no sonnen kicked his ass and the only damage done to his face from marquardt was when he elbowed him from the bottom


----------



## gwabblesore

munkie said:


> Sonnen didn't kick his ass. He took him down and dry humped him. If I remember right, Sonnen was the one that got his face fucked up. Sonnen dryhumped Marquardt into the mat for 12 minutes. But Marquardt fucked him up in the 3 minutes they actually stood. Don't believe me, watch the fight. And before you say a ******* thing, I am exaggerating the mat and stand up time. Either way, Sonnen got his face fucked up because he has nothing but wrestling. If he knew how to bob and weave at least, he'd have gotten the fight before Maia.


Lol Sonnen manhandled Maruardt. And his "dry humping" consisted of relentless GnP. Not a close fight.

edit: also, as the guy above me stated, your argument kind of loses validity because you seem to think Marquardt damaged Sonnen standing up, which he didn't. He got an elbow in from the bottom, opened a cut, and continued getting his ass beaten anyway.


----------



## munkie

Sonnen did manhandle Nate, with wrestling. His "relentless ground and pound" was him lovetapping Nate, not doing any damage, not close to fight ending at all. And Nate did come very close to knocking Sonnen the **** out in like the final 30 seconds, after Sonnen gassed and couldn't hold him down anymore. I agree Sonnen did dominate the fight. But not because he's the better fighter, because he is the much better wrestler and Nate is nonthreatening from his back. Sonnen won't be able to sit in Silva's guard and trade lovetaps for 25 minutes because Silva is very dangerous from his back. And it's been proven over and over that Sonnen isn't dangerous from inside anyone's guard. In fact, it's been proven that Sonnen is the one in danger of being finished. Don't believe me, then explain why 8 of his 10 losses are all by submission? I actually have no interest in researching Sonnen so I don't know if the submissions were from inside the guard or not but I assume most of them were. 3 triangles, 3 armbars, a guillotine and the other unnamed. Since I'm not looking any deeper than wikipedia, I assume that the 7 submissions I mention were all slapped on him from the inside of the guard because Sonnen doesn't pass guard. And he is a great wrestler so it's unlikely that he's on is back very often.


----------



## Guy Incognito

munkie said:


> Sonnen did manhandle Nate, with wrestling. His "relentless ground and pound" was him lovetapping Nate, not doing any damage, not close to fight ending at all. And Nate did come very close to knocking Sonnen the **** out in like the final 30 seconds, after Sonnen gassed and couldn't hold him down anymore. I agree Sonnen did dominate the fight. But not because he's the better fighter, because he is the much better wrestler and Nate is nonthreatening from his back. Sonnen won't be able to sit in Silva's guard and trade lovetaps for 25 minutes because Silva is very dangerous from his back. And it's been proven over and over that Sonnen isn't dangerous from inside anyone's guard. In fact, it's been proven that Sonnen is the one in danger of being finished. Don't believe me, then explain why 8 of his 10 losses are all by submission? I actually have no interest in researching Sonnen so I don't know if the submissions were from inside the guard or not but I assume most of them were. 3 triangles, 3 armbars, a guillotine and the other unnamed. Since I'm not looking any deeper than wikipedia, I assume that the 7 submissions I mention were all slapped on him from the inside of the guard because Sonnen doesn't pass guard. And he is a great wrestler so it's unlikely that he's on is back very often.


chaels sub defence has improved drastically and i don't remember silva subbing anyone form his guard


----------



## munkie

guy incognito said:


> chaels sub defence has improved drastically and i don't remember silva subbing anyone form his guard


Travis Lutter. He's the only one because he usually just gets up and knocks his opponent out. Regardless, Sonnen will not be able to sit inside Silva's guard. Although his fight history doesn't really speak to it, Silva is very dangerous from his back and he is a world class BJJ blackbelt. I say again, Sonnen will not be able to sit in Silva's guard because Silva is a BJJ blackbelt, and/or his guard is excellent defensively. So Sonnen sitting in his guard would either lead to him being submitted or controlled and stood back up. And the latter would lead to him having his head torn off.


----------



## hommage1985

When is execution scheduled for. I wouldn't miss Silva putting this clown in his place for the world.


----------



## gwabblesore

munkie said:


> say again, Sonnen will not be able to sit in Silva's guard because Silva is a BJJ blackbelt


2 of Sonnen's last 3 wins were courtesy of sitting in black belts' guards. People don't get subs from guard these days so long as the guy on top has trained properly. Sonnen has a nice shot, great top control, and he's really busy on the ground so the fight won't be stood up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Sonnen is going to commit 100% to every takedown he goes for. I mean Maia outwrestled Chael and all of his other opponents and he couldn't get Silva down at all. I know that MMA math doesn't mean much but Chael definitely has his work cut out for him.


----------



## mathruD

i think it's his plan to commit to takedowns that is going to get him ko'd. silva will time those takedown attempts and catch him with a knee.


----------



## coldcall420

Toxic said:


> Your on. Sonnen is gonna shoot all night long and he will take Anderson down.





coldcall420 said:


> SWEET...I have been waitin to own your sig masta.....:thumbsup:


 
Just to be clear he loses I get the sig, I noticed the wording here and got slightly curious if there were some weird stipulation, Anderson wins I get your, Chael wins you get mine.......or perhaps Cote'....:confused05:


----------



## NATAS

I can stand Sonnen. He sounds like Mir but even more delusional. He has impressed me with his recent fights but his personality is so vile i actually wanna see him get hurt. Worse then Franklin. I think it might happen too!


----------



## enceledus

I'm not an Anderson fan at all, and never really have been. I appreciate how amazingly talented he is.... but the guy really needs an ass beating.


----------



## endersshadow

NATAS said:


> I can stand Sonnen. He sounds like Mir but even more delusional. He has impressed me with his recent fights but his personality is so vile i actually wanna see him get hurt. Worse then Franklin. I think it might happen too!


If you think Franklin has a bad personality then who do you think has a good one?


----------



## Diokhan

Sonnen is kinda douchebag, but Silva is bigger one which makes Sonnen look like a hero. So yeah, Sonnen is and will stay as crowd favourite until Silva starts respecting his fans and specially his opponents.


----------



## Crester

I don't know if Chael himself will remain a fan favourite. I think people only like him because he is challenging Anderson Silva.

I watched an interview with him... and I started to realize that he's only interesting when he's talking crap about Silva. Otherwise he's a really boring guy. I mean... I didn't even finish watching the interview because I was so bored... lol


----------



## JonCR96Z

mattreis324 said:


> This is going to go just like the Forrest Griffin fight, which the UFC announced it only a couple of weeks after the Leites. I'm sure in the next couple of weeks we'll hear about Sonnen/Silva, then Sonnen will start running his mouth and nobody will be talking about Silva/Maia anymore. Then everyone will be rooting for Sonnen when the fight starts, Anderson will destroy him within two rounds, and we'll be back where we started.


I would say the same. Everyone will be booing Silva as he comes in and praising Sonnen. Then if Sonnen comes forward and takes it to Silva like he says he will, Andy will start picking him part and/or lay his ass out. At that point the crowd will change rapidly to chants of Silva.

Anybody want to bet against that?




endersshadow said:


> If you think Franklin has a bad personality then who do you think has a good one?


He means he wants to see him get hurt worse than Franklin did against Silva.


----------



## evilstevie

I watched the interview.

Sonnen just seems like a whiney imbecile. His voice reminds me of my high school chemistry teacher, who we used to call beaker. I will enjoy watching Silva kick his head in, I think.

Incidentally, anyone who votes for a candidate because they have an [R] (or a [D]) after their name, is probably worthless.


----------



## Sousa

Yea up until Anderson Silva lands the first strike that rocks him then the fans will chant for Silva as he finishes the fight


----------



## NATAS

If your read my post at all. I said I want him to get beat worse then Franklin. I said nothing about Franklins personality, he is a stand up guy. Was my favorite fighter untill Silva 

Im just saying Sonned needs to get his face re-arranged


----------



## machidaisgod

Sousa said:


> Yea up until Anderson Silva lands the first strike that rocks him then the fans will chant for Silva as he finishes the fight


Yeah agree , wither that or the fans will just be rooting for AS cause they know he will do as you said and why wait. There might not be much time aqfter that first rockin to get cheers in. AS should fight Rua next, he is the best and not afraid to move up. Dana is holding him down for his own peculiar reasons, can't even fathom what that douche is even thinking anymore.


----------



## munkie

I don't see how anybody likes Chael. Seriously, before the Marquardt fight, the only reason anybody even thought about mentioning the great wrestler, shitty fighter Chael Sonnen as a top contender is because he started talking shit. With Silva's antics in his last couple fights at 185, he probably will be the fan favorite. Although, anybody who says he's a favorite to actually back up anything he says about Silva is delusional, at least half retarded. I don't care what anybody says, nothing Sonnen says is hilarious as the unfunny comedian Joe Rogan has said it is. Sonnen talks like a homophobe *******. If he wasn't a world class athlete, wrestler not fighter, and he said the same shit, everybody would assume he's retarded and probably inbred. Like I said, all the hype and shit talk will probably mean he will come into the fight as the _fan_ favorite.


----------



## munkie

Blitzz said:


> it is going to be some vicious GnP coming for Silva.


There is nothing vicious about his GnP. If there was, don't you think he'd be able to finish any of his last 3 or 4 opponents while he spend almost the entire fight on top throwing is _vicisous_:sarcastic12: GnP? All he does it keeps busy. Nothing vicious about it. At best, it's an active form of Lay n Pray.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

It's funny people don't want to see him fight Silva... didn't Nate get a fight with Silva? Last I checked Sonnen dominated Nate in one hell of a war. Thats worthy of a title shot... regardless of who has the belt.

People also said Edgar had no shot against Penn. Sonnen is different from Laites / Griffin / Mai given the fact that Sonnen is well rounded and has an amazing wresling pedigree. Jui Jitsu you have to close the distance. Wrestling is closing the distance. Silva's gonna have a tough time with this one (more so than his last 4 fights). I'm calling Sonnen by decision.


----------



## Soojooko

lol @ Silva losing fans.​ 
Silva is arrogant and a douche?... Why, Yes! I wouldnt want him any other way. The dude is so above me in the evolutionary chain that he can say and do whatever he wants and I'll still love him.​ 
I will always support Silva no matter who he fights.​ 
On a side note, I do like Sonnen as well.​


----------



## limba

I think Chael will definitely be the fan favorite, especially at the beginning of the fight.
And when Chael will take Silva down..cuz i think he will, the fans will explode with joy. Then he will do the same thing that Hendo did against Silva on teh ground: nothing!
And in the second round Silva will pick Chael apart, finnishing the fight.
And then, the majority of the fans who cheered for Chael, will switch side.
And Dana will start hugging Silva's nuts again and reffer to him as the number 1 P4P fighter in the world.


----------



## FrodoFraggins

I don't know who the hell to root for in this fight. All I ever want out of Silva is to always give 100% and minimize the showboating. If he can do that, I'd love to see him clean up the MW and try to clear out the LHW's.

If Silva is incapable of not acting like a douchebag, then I want Sonnen to GnP him to a bloody pulp.


----------



## leifdawg

Ape City said:


> No because some of us have simply had enough. Not all of us are fickle fans that only want to see constant knockouts. I wanna see my faverite fighters win, and since Andy lost me as a fan, I won't be cheering for him ever again unless he fights someone I hate even more.
> 
> It isn't like I suddenly started hating the gay. He has slowly worn me down into hating him. It took three completely ridiculous perfomances but he managed to make me hate him. And trust me, I used to love the guy. I hate Rich Franklin. nuff said.


How can anyone HATE Rich Franklin. He seems like the nicest guy on the planet. It's almost surprising when you see him throw a punch.



PheelGoodInc said:


> It's funny people don't want to see him fight Silva... didn't Nate get a fight with Silva? Last I checked Sonnen dominated Nate in one hell of a war. Thats worthy of a title shot... regardless of who has the belt.
> 
> People also said Edgar had no shot against Penn. Sonnen is different from Laites / Griffin / Mai given the fact that Sonnen is well rounded and has an amazing wresling pedigree. Jui Jitsu you have to close the distance. Wrestling is closing the distance. Silva's gonna have a tough time with this one (more so than his last 4 fights). I'm calling Sonnen by decision.


LOL at Sonnen being well-rounded. He is one of the most one dimensional fighters in the UFC. He's got good takedowns and that's it.

He has shit passing, shit standup, shit submission defense and offense. He doesn't even have good GnP. He took more damage in the Marquartd fight despite being on top for about 95% of the fight.


----------



## Kado

Right now Chael is probally the fan faviorte, but as soon as the fight starts it will be Silva who has their name chanted. It will be UFC 117 4 months since his last fight. People will not have the Maia fight fresh in their mind. They will remember how dominate Silva has been.


----------



## Calibretto9

I think this is a classic case of the vocal minority versus the silent majority. Come fight night, the majority of the people watching the fight around the world are going to be pulling for Silva, because they're not checking the forums or sites several times a week to hear what new trash talk Chael came up with.

Most fans consider MMA from an event to event basis and that's all there is to them. Even with Anderson's poor previous showing, most fans still don't even know who Chael is. He doesn't have anything that notable about him: His fights are dry, he doesn't have any noticeable flair - Not alot to remember him by.

I think once the fight starts up most fans will be cheering for Anderson KO'ing Sonnen.


----------



## VolcomX311

Anderson 2-step Silva did it to himself.


----------



## Diokhan

Soojooko said:


> lol @ Silva losing fans.​
> Silva is arrogant and a douche?... Why, Yes! I wouldnt want him any other way. The dude is so above me in the evolutionary chain that he can say and do whatever he wants and I'll still love him.​
> I will always support Silva no matter who he fights.​
> On a side note, I do like Sonnen as well.​


GSP is also far above rest of his competion yet he shows huge respect to his opponents and fans. Just because you are good it doesn't mean you can act like a douchebag and disrespect everyone. Also Silva does all that bs bowing etc. after his performance to score some points while in reality it only makes him look even worse. 
Atleast guys like Koscheck stick on their "roles" instead of hugging and bowing at their opponents after they have just disrespected them by clowning and swearing at them during the fight.
If Silva could speak proper english instead of Soares "translating" the stuff he says even more people would dislike him. For example alot of Portuguese speaking fans have said that Soares' translations are very inaccurate and he leaves bunch of trash Silva says out from them.


----------



## vandalian

I'm not sure that Anderson has fallen out of favor with general fandom as much as we've been led to believe. He's still a much more exciting fighter than Chael. 

And even after his last fight, he still has a better track record of sportsmanship than Chael does. He doesn't insult his opponents personally and I don't believe he's ever lied about submitting.


----------



## OliverTwist

lol why should Silva respect his opponents if half of them don't even respect themselves...... they show up to championship fights and they are all so timid, like the only reason they are there is because the fight got arranged, not that they want the belt


----------



## chinwaggler

I think Sonnen picked up a load of fans after the Marquardt and Okami whereas Silva has had fans since Leben + and maybe he lost some last fight but I reckon there's more fans of Silva than Sonnen. Where is the fight taking place anyway?

p.s. I think Sonnen is an absolute penis


----------



## leifdawg

Sonnen's win over Marquartd was a lot more boring than Silva's fight vs Maia.

Sonnen took more damage than Marquartd despite being on top for 95% of the fight.


----------



## nusster

leifdawg said:


> Sonnen's win over Marquartd was a lot more boring than Silva's fight vs Maia.
> 
> Sonnen took more damage than Marquartd despite being on top for 95% of the fight.


well, it won fight of the night. Not thanks to sonnen, but still.
on topic: chael sonnen can not be fan favourite because anderson silva is not a bad guy. if he (silva) would talk trash than fight the way he does, he would be a heel.


----------



## leifdawg

nusster said:


> well, it won fight of the night. Not thanks to sonnen, but still.
> on topic: chael sonnen can not be fan favourite because anderson silva is not a bad guy. if he (silva) would talk trash than fight the way he does, he would be a heel.


Wow, you're right, didn't realize they had won fight of the night. Although going back and looking at the results, it doesn't look like they had much competition.

I mean 3 of the 4 other headliners are past their prime, and the 4th is fighting in the wrong division because he can't give up pasta.


----------



## Diokhan

OliverTwist said:


> lol why should Silva respect his opponents if half of them don't even respect themselves...... they show up to championship fights and they are all so timid, like the only reason they are there is because the fight got arranged, not that they want the belt


bs - Maia showed great effort in their fight and actually tried to strike with much superior striker in order to setup a takedown. Obviously he didn't rush Silva with a flurry like an idiot, but its not like Silva pulled a guard against Maia either in order to beat him on the game Maia is better at.
Basically if you are so much better than your opponent that you can punch their thighs and dance around like an idiot you show respect to their effort by knocking them out instead of dancing and running around like an idiot until fight ends. The swearing etc. didn't help either.

I agree Leites didn't belong in that cage against Silva, but saying Maia didn't want the belt etc. is total bs. He was more aggressive at chasing Silva than almost any of his opponents have been so far and gave Silva tons of opportunities to finish the fight.


----------



## nusster

leifdawg said:


> Wow, you're right, didn't realize they had won fight of the night. Although going back and looking at the results, it doesn't look like they had much competition.
> 
> I mean 3 of the 4 other headliners are past their prime, and the 4th is fighting in the wrong division because he can't give up pasta.


lol at matt serra jab. but, yeah you're right, not much of a competition for fotn exept perhaps thiago-swick fight.


----------



## KillerShark1985

Fan favourite yea, favourite to win this fight no way


----------



## The Dark Knight

He is the fan favourite..for now. You know MMA fans, Toxic. Particularly UFC fans. They are are super fickle, like in the Rampage vs Wanderlei 3 fight. First they went nuts for Wanderlei for the 1st min and in the 2nd min they were all over Rampages ball sacks. 

I say Sonnen chants will be heard during the weigh in and maybe the 1st two rounds, but then Silva fans will chant againt, specially when he is in the process of finishing Sonnen. Not much of a Silva fan these days since he has turned into a bit of wacko, but I do think he will win the fight eventually. He just always seem to have an answer. That said I am rooting for Sonnen on this simply because I, like 90 per cent of the MMA community, have grown to like him.


----------



## OliverTwist

Diokhan said:


> bs - Maia showed great effort in their fight and actually tried to strike with much superior striker in order to setup a takedown. Obviously he didn't rush Silva with a flurry like an idiot, but its not like Silva pulled a guard against Maia either in order to beat him on the game Maia is better at.
> Basically if you are so much better than your opponent that you can punch their thighs and dance around like an idiot you show respect to their effort by knocking them out instead of dancing and running around like an idiot until fight ends. The swearing etc. didn't help either.
> 
> I agree Leites didn't belong in that cage against Silva, but saying Maia didn't want the belt etc. is total bs. He was more aggressive at chasing Silva than almost any of his opponents have been so far and gave Silva tons of opportunities to finish the fight.


I didn't really have him in mind but Maia only brought it after the 3rd round, by that time the fight was already over by decision, if he wanted the belt he had to finish Silva.... lol you can see Silva counting down the end of the 3rd and he looks upset likes hes fighting another Leites... like hes thinking you got 5 seconds and then you don't have a chance at the belt...... but props to Maia for bringing it on afterwards...... I guess he got over his jitters


----------



## BrutalKO

...With Silva's "You don't challenge me" type of fights that piss Dana off have played against him. When he faced Griffin in Philly he got booed, then put on the true mind-blowing spider-like performance everyone expects. I wouldn't be surprised if Chael grabs the crowd unless Anderson comes out and wipes the floor with Sonnen...


----------



## Spec0688

Silva will get the fans back after the impressive beating he will hand Sonnen.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Sonnen has nothing to lose. He's an extremely dominant wrestler, and if you haven't noticed great wrestlers have been owning the UFC lately. I see Sonnen actually pulling this one out.


----------



## leifdawg

Sonnen is a dominant wrestler with weak sub defense. I see Anderson winning by triangle in the 1st or 2nd round.


----------



## Liddellianenko

osmium said:


> So when Andy brutalizes him and the crowd goes nuts for Silva is Chael still the fan favorite? Really this entire thing is silly it is Leites all over again and the bandwagon will be overflowing yet again after Andy rapes and pillages the UFC some more. Do people not remember the Forrest fight? The big hero Forrest comes out to fight Darth Maul and gets decapitated and Silva is the hero and Forrest is the asshole who everyone hates. Then a month passes and none of it matters.


Yes because obviously elite level wrestlers, who Silva has only faced one of and easily lost a round to, are the same as BJJ floppers with no takedowns and slow pillow punching brawlers.


----------



## Soojooko

Diokhan said:


> GSP is also far above rest of his competion yet he shows huge respect to his opponents and fans. Just because you are good it doesn't mean you can act like a douchebag and disrespect everyone. Also Silva does all that bs bowing etc. after his performance to score some points while in reality it only makes him look even worse.
> Atleast guys like Koscheck stick on their "roles" instead of hugging and bowing at their opponents after they have just disrespected them by clowning and swearing at them during the fight.​
> If Silva could speak proper english instead of Soares "translating" the stuff he says even more people would dislike him. For example alot of Portuguese speaking fans have said that Soares' translations are very inaccurate and he leaves bunch of trash Silva says out from them.​


 
Who cares if GSP acts nicer than Silva. So what? You make statements like, "Just because you are good it doesn't mean you can act like a douchebag and disrespect everyone." when the reality is.... he *can* act like that. He *does* act like that. And you know what? Nobody can stop him. If anybody wants to try... then go ahead.​ 

Silva shouldnt this and Silva shouldnt that. Haha!!!.... Fans... Make me laugh.​ 

The man is a Jedi genius. GSP is good... but not that good.​


----------



## VolcomX311

Chael's only chance is a GSP'esque game plan, win by repeated TD's, but I don't see Chael being able to get close enough on multiple occasions to execute such a plan.


----------



## Diokhan

VolcomX311 said:


> Chael's only chance is a GSP'esque game plan, win by repeated TD's, but I don't see Chael being able to get close enough on multiple occasions to execute such a plan.


Yeah Chael's problem is that he lacks the striking of GSP. GSP may not be the best striker in WW, but when he mixes the combos with takedowns even superior strikers like Alves will be unable to throw any kicks etc. because they have to look out for the takedowns too.
Silva doesn't have that great TDD though and Chael's wrestling is awesome. I'm sure Chael can get that takedown and if he wont leave himself open for subs he should be able to win this by TKO or decision. Silva doesn't have the guard of Maia, but he can still sub Sonnen off his back if given an opportunity.


----------



## leifdawg

VolcomX311 said:


> Chael's only chance is a GSP'esque game plan, win by repeated TD's, but I don't see Chael being able to get close enough on multiple occasions to execute such a plan.


Sonnen doesn't have the sub defense to lay in a dangerous guard like Silva's for 25 minutes.


----------



## Syxx Paq

Anderson Silva might be a dick, but he dosent put on boring fights, his opponents do. Spider via a triangle, at whenever he wants, flying, if he wants


----------



## DrunkInsomniac

I hate both fighters, but will be rooting for Sonnen in this fight. At the end of the day, when all the lights are out, I would rather have Sonnen as champ. 

Never was a huge fan of Anderson, but knew it was game-lock as soon as he came to the ufc. Just never thought he would be able to glide this far as champion. This should be another fight where the fans get crazy and say "**** Anderson pillbug" or whatever they say. It won't be an exciting fight.

So...war sonnen?


----------



## VolcomX311

I'm guessing MOST of the people rooting for Chael are only rooting, and only a very select few actually expect him to win.

I'm a rooter, not an expecter.


----------



## Diokhan

VolcomX311 said:


> I'm guessing MOST of the people rooting for Chael are only rooting, and only a very select few actually expect him to win.
> 
> I'm a rooter, not an expecter.


I'm bit of both. It can really go either way so I don't go so far that I would bet huge amount of money on Sonnen, but I do think Sonnen's 1 dimensional game is exactly what can win him this fight. Basically his only strenght is Silva's biggest weakness, and if he can spend majority of the fight punching and elbowing Silva from side control I think we'll see new champion.
There is a chance that Silva will knock him out, but Sonnen has never been knocked out (1 TKO loss by cut though) so I do think that if Silva actually ends up knocking him out that wont happen too easily.

Basically I don't think Silva fans are being realistic if they say this fight will be one sided Silva show. Don't let the hype blind yourself as much as Machida hype blinded his fans.


----------



## VolcomX311

Diokhan said:


> I'm bit of both. It can really go either way so I don't go so far that I would bet huge amount of money on Sonnen, but I do think Sonnen's 1 dimensional game is exactly what can win him this fight. Basically his only strenght is Silva's biggest weakness


I completely agree on the specific strength vs specific weakness element (which is why I push GSP/Silva). However, prior to a TD, Chael has to get within a shoot range. I don't think Chael is quick enough, like GSP, to be able to shoot from relatively far out. I think he has a powerful TD from his range, much like Brock, but he doesn't posses the timing and quickness GSP has. 

I think someone else mentioned that GSP has good enough striking to mask his TD's, whereas, Chael's stand up might not be distracting enough to land TD's on someone as quick & evasive as Silva.

I'm hoping I'm wrong. I think on a macro level, Chael's TD vs Silva's lack of TDD is an advantage, but on a micro level, Chael's lack of speed vs Silva's incredible quickness may negate each other.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Soojooko said:


> Who cares if GSP acts nicer than Silva. So what? You make statements like, "Just because you are good it doesn't mean you can act like a douchebag and disrespect everyone." when the reality is.... he *can* act like that. He *does* act like that. And you know what? Nobody can stop him. If anybody wants to try... then go ahead.​
> 
> Silva shouldnt this and Silva shouldnt that. Haha!!!.... Fans... Make me laugh.​
> 
> The man is a Jedi genius. GSP is good... but not that good.​


Wow I honestly thought, that I was the only one who sees it that way. Silva is the god of MMA like you just mentioned for quite some time now. And we should thank him, that he could hold himself back for such a long time now!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

I must say, Sonnen did what he wanted to accomplish. He went from a mediocore fighter that no one cared about to "I love Chael's style and his ability to say what's on his mind!" all for just calling out Silva. Gotta love America.

Anyway yeah, he'll be the fan favorite. Forrest was to when people were pissed at Silva. Luckily for Chael, Silva can either knock him out or submit him. While Forrest had the only option of getting knocked out.


----------



## T.Bone

Dunno about fan favourite but he's cleverly capatalized on the Silva hate, which in turn gives him more credibilty and fan support. 

I'm just looking forward to Silva making him eat every word.


----------



## Diokhan

I dare to say that if Chael loses this it'll be by submission. He can take some punishment which Silva will be uneager to deliver anyway as he has to watch out for the takedowns all the time.
Chael's wrestling is second to pretty much no-one, but he has been subbed several times by grapplers much weaker than Silva, so we know it doesn't take a grappler of Maia's caliber to do it. I hope he trains with someone like Drysdale (best non brazilian I can come up with) for this fight, because if he can avoid being submited he has extremly good chance to walk away with the belt from this fight.


----------



## hommage1985

Chael Sonnen is 1000x more boring than Anderson Silva. People who boo Anderson obviously have never seen Sonnen fight i mean lay and prey.


----------



## morninglightmt

hommage1985 said:


> Chael Sonnen is 1000x more boring than Anderson Silva. People who boo Anderson obviously have never seen Sonnen fight i mean lay and prey.


or if you're fighting someone with great jitz, jab and dance. Sonnen vs Filho 2 was one of the top 10 most boring fights in MMA history.


----------



## leifdawg

Silva's weakest point is his takedown defense. But I don't think it's as bad as lot of people think. IMO this is something Silva has worked on a lot since the Lutter fight. He literally shrugged off Henerson's takedowns in the 2nd round of their fight.


----------



## astrallite

Anderson is extremely wiry (long legs, short torso) and uses his legs very well in his guard. Pretty much nobody has done any damage to him because he holds them off so well with his lower body. It's almost impossible to Ground and Pound him if you can't get close enough to land a solid shot. Anderson can stall long enough to make the refs stand them up since he controls the opponents posture so well with his legs.

And Anderson took a bunch of hammer fists on the ground and a solid right hand from Henderson during the stand-up and didn't even flinch--in fact it fired him up and he started stalking Henderson (complete opposite of Jake Shields). The guy has a good solid chin.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Toxic said:


> Think about it if I told you 3 months ago that Chael Sonnen was probably gonna fight Anderson Silva and be the crowd favorite you would have laughed but it looks like it could happen.


I'll be cheering for him as I think Anderson needs to be taught some humility (as we all do at some point in our lives).


----------



## machidaisgod

There are few fighter I pay to watch : Brock, MAchida, Rua, BJ, Fedor, and a couple of others but Silva is at the top of the list, he is a prototype of what mma fighters should be. He is in total control in the ring, a true legend and I hope we get to see him fight Rua and a couple other great fighters. GSP is too scared so that fight will never happen, but he tries to put on a show and was willing to drop to fight GSP, he craves competetion but Dana keeps matching him with less than great opponents.


----------



## gwabblesore

astrallite said:


> Anderson is extremely wiry (long legs, short torso) and uses his legs very well in his guard. Pretty much nobody has done any damage to him because he holds them off so well with his lower body. It's almost impossible to Ground and Pound him if you can't get close enough to land a solid shot. *Anderson can stall long enough to make the refs stand them up* since he controls the opponents posture so well with his legs.


Chael will not be stood up. "Omg he faggg LnP blah blah" dude throws constant shit and will not be stood up. 

As far as submissions go though, this is gonna be one of those fights that puts emphasis on whether the guard in MMA is dead or not. Mir couldn't sub Brock. If Silva can't sub Chael then the guard is ******* history. People better learn to stand up.

And I don't think Silva will sub him. KO likely, sub no. I would not be too surprised to see this being a Couture Sylvia type shocker, minus the round where Couture outstruck Tim lol.

I pick Silva but only slightly and I'm rooting like hell for Sonnen.


----------



## nickt12

machidaisgod said:


> There are few fighter I pay to watch : Brock, MAchida, Rua, BJ, Fedor, and a couple of others but Silva is at the top of the list, he is a prototype of what mma fighters should be. He is in total control in the ring, a true legend and I hope we get to see him fight Rua and a couple other great fighters. GSP is too scared so that fight will never happen, but he tries to put on a show and was willing to drop to fight GSP, he craves competetion but Dana keeps matching him with less than great opponents.


I couldn’t agree more. Silva is a true MMA legend and I hope Dana starts giving him proper competition so he can prove how talented he is.

Unlike GSP, Silva craves competition and wants to fight people who will challenge him not take easy fights.


----------



## hommage1985

leifdawg said:


> Silva's weakest point is his takedown defense. But I don't think it's as bad as lot of people think. IMO this is something Silva has worked on a lot since the Lutter fight. He literally shrugged off Henerson's takedowns in the 2nd round of their fight.


Even if Sonnen gets him down Silva is better at Subs than Sonnen.


----------



## leifdawg

hommage1985 said:


> Even if Sonnen gets him down Silva is better at Subs than Sonnen.


I guess you have missed my previous posts.


----------



## MrObjective

World hates Anderson Silva no secret there. So yes anyone facing Silva is a fan favorite. 

What's more intriguing a question - the Silva boos WILL be loud be pre-fight VS Sonnen... if in R1, Silva spills Sonnen's blood or takes him out quickly, do the fans keep booing? 



Silva's been taken down before and pounded. Most recently by Hendo had him and with everything he could muster with right hand - a good 2 minutes and 30 seconds punches & hammerfists on the face at the head of Silva. 

Next round Silva came out, seemingly unscathed and proceeded to destroy Hendo. Hendo was exhausted from the hammerfists and gNp for 2 min & 30 secs.

Anderson Silva is not human.


----------



## MrObjective

And if you get a leg (double leg takedown on Silva is impossible by a MW) and use have the power and skill to get the takedown, then you have to keep him down which is no easy task either. Then you have him mounted maybe, then you deal with his BJJ off his back which in every single case in the past has been win Silva. (Except for the disqualify upkick against Okami).


----------



## MrObjective

nickt12 said:


> I couldn’t agree more. Silva is a true MMA legend and I hope Dana starts giving him proper competition so he can prove how talented he is.
> 
> Unlike GSP, Silva craves competition and wants to fight people who will challenge him not take easy fights.


These are punishment fights. They are 'get OLD Anderson Silva fights so maybe you lose some of your skill in the cage.' 

Him and Dana White obviously don't like each other. 

GSP is getting tucked away in TUF. Silva has to fight two more #1 contenders after destroying/mocking every #1 contender for over 4 years. Sad - I watch this sport for brilliance, he's not undefeated like Fedor, but Silva has/can do things that no one has done in the cage. He's displayed brilliance in the sport like no other ever has IMO.

Dude deserves an immeadiate LHW shot after his punishment fights.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Uhm...why? Because Silva was a raging douchebag...I think three times. Once agaist Leites, once against Maia, and once again in the post-fight interview after Maia? 

How does that compare to Sonnen being a raging dirtbag 24-7?


----------



## MrObjective

Squirrelfighter said:


> Uhm...why? Because Silva was a raging douchebag...I think three times. Once agaist Leites, once against Maia, and once again in the post-fight interview after Maia?
> 
> How does that compare to Sonnen being a raging dirtbag 24-7?


He deserves a title fight cause odds are, and oddsmakers would set it that Anderson at 170 or 205 lbs would be the favorite. Can you say that about anyone else ANYONE (at those two weights by themselves) - against GSP or RUA?

He's destroyed anyone he's seen as a threat GSP or RUA would be no different.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

MrObjective said:


> He deserves a title fight cause odds are, and oddsmakers would set it that Anderson at 170 or 205 lbs would be the favorite. Can you say that about anyone else ANYONE (at those two weights by themselves) - against GSP or RUA?
> 
> He's destroyed anyone he's seen as a threat GSP or RUA would be no different.


Okay...uh...I'm not really sure what you'r talking about. My statement was in no way directed at you if that's what you were refering to. My statement was in reference to the OP's question. 

I'm not sure what you're at all talking about but I suspect it isn't who's more unlikeable, Chael Sonnen or Anderson Silva?


----------



## Life B Ez

*So Is Chael (R) Getting to Silva?*






God I love this guy, it sucks he'll be staring up at the lights at Oracle Arena come August 7th.......


----------



## Mirage445

Already a discussion on this video.

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/77215-anderson-silva-confronts-chael-sonnen-ufc-fan-expo.html


----------



## marcthegame

*Why is Anderson Silva Headlining UFC 117*

As being ripped apart the last time he was the main event why would the ufc put him in another one? Just wondering if anyone herd Dana's opinion on it. I understand Silva is the best but judging on Dana's last reaction to Silva fight I taught it was highly unlikely Silva would headline another PPV without proving something.


----------



## Majortom505

marcthegame said:


> As being ripped apart the last time he was the main event why would the ufc put him in another one? Just wondering if anyone herd Dana's opinion on it. I understand Silva is the best but judging on Dana's last reaction to Silva fight I taught it was highly unlikely Silva would headline another PPV without proving something.


Oh Dana.....
There isn't any real reason to listen to Dana. He has a temper and shoots his mouth off when he is angry.
Silva has tons of fans. Many that post here, are you ready for this, like Silva disrespecting his opponents and the fans. So why should he change?
This fight involves two of my least favorite MMA fighters and I won't spend a damn penny on it. Fcuk Silva and the mighty mouth Sonnen. Two monster AH's IMO.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Because Silva is the greatest living Fighter on earth! 

I hope I answered your question^^


----------



## paulfromtulsa

marcthegame said:


> As being ripped apart the last time he was the main event why would the ufc put him in another one? Just wondering if anyone herd Dana's opinion on it. I understand Silva is the best but judging on Dana's last reaction to Silva fight I taught it was highly unlikely Silva would headline another PPV without proving something.


because melvin guillard was busy


----------



## Hiro

Dana isn't going to make bad business decisions and confuse the fans just to punish Anderson.

Come on, be realistic.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I have no interest in seeing him fight, won't be purchasing this. I'm surprised Dana isn't stacking this card with another huge fight.


----------



## MrObjective

marcthegame said:


> As being ripped apart the last time he was the main event why would the ufc put him in another one? Just wondering if anyone herd Dana's opinion on it. I understand Silva is the best but judging on Dana's last reaction to Silva fight I taught it was highly unlikely Silva would headline another PPV without proving something.


Short answer he's the most dominant fighter in UFC history, perhaps in MMA history (as some would argue). And the event will generate a lot of revenue. 'Dana's opinion' is probably giggle at Chaael Sonnen stand-up act, and hope to see Anderson Silva's pounces and destroys to make amends for the Maia display.

Are you going to pay him his contractually designated salary and put him on like a UFC fight night and lose money?

This is the Dana's punishment on Silva as he was embarrassed in front of the great sheik. Instead of a shot at a belt at WW or a high level LHW - both of which he'd be very likely favored to win. 

If he would of gone after Maia and knocked him out in the first round, or better beat him up and submitted him, UFC 117 or 118 would be very likely be fighting GSP at 170 for the headliner, as was suggested pre-fight. 

Anderson Silva's real punishment is Dana trying to piss him off and take a year out his MMA career. Come in Chael Sonnen, who is the best MW has to offer right now. And then the next #1 MW contender - Vitor. All planned out for Anderson Silva while his his youth and prime get pushed for a year.

He's not giving Silva a chance at holding multiple belts like he did to Penn and Couture. 

GSP is safely tucked away in TUF and then fighting Koscheck, again - so maybe they can perhaps coach the next top 10 LW and get this next great fighter a contract with the UFC. 

Ultimately - Dana wins and avenges his embarrassment if Silva fights the next two guys, win or lose. Anderson and the fans win by seeing the best possible fight (Silva vs GSP). As a fan, f*** Dana White for a$$ hole for not making the best fight happen, cause you he had a few beers and he didn't get to showcase Anderson Silva to the great shiek blow his load on him.


----------



## evzbc

IF you give him a tough (or stupid) fighter, he's awesome to watch.

Dana knows this.

But it appears that he feels IF someone is going to take his belt. They have to try and _take _it. He will clown you if you just show up (Leites / Maia).


----------



## deadmanshand

evzbc said:


> IF you give him a tough (or stupid) fighter, he's awesome to watch.
> 
> Dana knows this.
> 
> But it appears that he feels IF someone is going to take his belt. They have to try and _take _it. He will clown you if you just show up (Leites / Maia).


Quoted for truth


----------



## munkie

Who got ripped apart? Anyways, Anderson Silva is headlining because he's Anderson ******* Silva. The best p4p Mixed Martial Artist on the planet. The UFC MW champ. He's not gonna be on the undercard. He won't be first on the maincard. Anytime Anderson fights, it will be a main event.


----------



## Syxx Paq

Massive Herp Derp detected.


----------



## osmium

Because if you put a nontitle fight on as the mainevent over a title fight your sport is a joke.


----------



## AmdM

marcthegame said:


> Why is Anderson Silva Headlining UFC 117?


Because is the best mixed martial artist out there?

yeah, he´s that good!


----------



## Guy Incognito

don't worry TS chael is gonna give him his walking papers, so you won't see him headline a PPV again


----------



## diablo5597

It's a title fight.


----------



## LiteGladiator

Cause Silva makes money.


----------



## WhiteWolf

Because we all want to see how Silva defends against an attack of "traditional values"


----------



## Avery

why is this even a topic of conversation...

because he is the middle-weight Champion defending his belt and one of the best , if not the best pound for pound fighter in the world. you may have been disappointed by his performance last time but he still showed his reflex's are 10x that of any of his competition and at 117 hes going to dominate Sonnen... people need to put this to rest.


----------



## Sousa

People talk crap about Dana because of what he says yet don't actually listen to what he says. He said he MIGHT put Anderson Silva on the undercard to teach him a lesson if that were the case, he also said that he would cut him if he pulls the same stunt he did against Maia

Both of which people don't seem to hear clearly. People only hear"Silva will be an under card fighter and he'll get cut" come on guys


----------



## limba

Because he is the Champion and this is a Championship Fight?!!? Maybe that's why..
Because the other fights on the card are: Hughes-Almeida, Nelson-JDS or Guida-Dos Anjos?!!
Common...He made a mess in the fight against Maia...but it's hard to deny him when it counts...and after that fight i think he will take it seriously this time and give the fans what they want. And btw...Sonnes will try to "convince" Silva to do so :thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko

lol @ Dana teaching Anderson "a lesson".

A lesson in what? Not being a douche? ... from Dana???


----------



## Nefilim777

Despite Silva's previous antics he is still undeniably the best Middle Weight MMA fighter in the world and also one of, if not the best p4p fighter in the world. That's why he's headlining.


----------



## Indestructibl3

He's not, Chael is!


----------



## Joabbuac

guy incognito said:


> don't worry TS chael is gonna give him his walking papers, so you won't see him headline a PPV again


:laugh: you really think that dont you.


----------



## Danm2501

Soojooko said:


> lol @ Dana teaching Anderson "a lesson".
> 
> A lesson in what? Not being a douche? ... from Dana???


Are you 'avin a laugh? Is he havin a laugh? Epic show. Can just tell that Gervais absolutely loved making those stupid faces and noises when playing that character, just looking at his blog proves that. WAG.

Silva's headlining because he's Anderson Silva. He's still fantastic to watch as you just don't know what you're going to get. He's so talented and looks so much better than everyone else in that division that people will tune in just to see what he'll do this time. I'm really looking forward to this fight. Should definitely be Silva's best title defense for a long time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Anderson Silva is arguably the best P4P fighter in the world, he is the UFC MW champion, and when he comes to fight, he is a devestating striker and can be very exciting to watch. He will never be on the undercard and as long as he is the champion, he will never be any lower than the main event unless there is a bigger title fight happening which is unlikely.


----------



## rezin

munkie said:


> Who got ripped apart? Anyways, Anderson Silva is headlining because he's Anderson ******* Silva. The best p4p Mixed Martial Artist on the planet. The UFC MW champ. He's not gonna be on the undercard. He won't be first on the maincard. *Anytime Anderson fights, it will be a main event*.


Put him on a Brock card and I can guarantee he wont be the main event. Also pretty sure GSP would also take the Main Event as well. AS may be the most dominant but correct me if I am wrong but I think he may be the least drawing long time champ in recent memory.


----------



## BobbyCooper

rezin said:


> Put him on a Brock card and I can guarantee he wont be the main event. Also pretty sure GSP would also take the Main Event as well. AS may be the most dominant but correct me if I am wrong but I think he may be the least drawing long time champ in recent memory.


Thats true! But thats the lack of knowledge and accomplishment of the Fans towards the Sport of MMA. This has nothing to do with the greatest living fighter on earth. 

Same reason why Kimbo Slice has more drawing power. Or why Brock has more drawing power.

They can not value the stuff what Anderson does properly.


----------



## rezin

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats true! But thats the lack of knowledge and accomplishment of the Fans towards the Sport of MMA. This has nothing to do with the greatest living fighter on earth.
> 
> Same reason why Kimbo Slice has more drawing power. Or why Brock has more drawing power.
> 
> They can not value the stuff what Anderson does properly.


That is true, the average fan is why Brock > AS in drawing but that is also why AS wouldnt necessarily Main Event a card everytime. His Forrest fight wasnt a ME, but that was at 205. As great as AS is and the guy is just a wrecking machine, he isnt a great draw much like Jon Fitch wouldnt ME too many cards if he held the title.

Biggest problem is every time he devastates an opponent and starts creating some real buzz, the level of Brock, he goes and throws out a real stinker of a match be it his fault or not.

Sure you point Leites, but Maia wasnt flopping that much and dont forget the Cote fight was headed to real crappiness of 5 rounds if Cote didnt tear his ligament.

I liken AS to almost a Barry Bonds on steroids years, where everyone admitted the greatness but it didnt make him the biggest thing in the league


----------



## mastodon2222

Wwwwwwwwww....$$$$$$$$$


----------



## boney

*Silva Vs Chael. ...*

CAN'T wait for this fight to happen. i hope that chael GNP's out a victory. i would like to see silva humbled at least once. so how do you see it goin down.??:confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

boney said:


> CAN'T wait for this fight to happen. i hope that chael GNP's out a victory. i would like to see silva hubled at least once. so how do you see it goin down.??:confused02:


i wouldnt want him to lose the title against chael... i'd rather belfort winit when they fight at rumoured 119-121 cards


----------



## Indestructibl3

Chael all the way baby!


----------



## Kin

Silva by stupid boring, taunt-riddled UD.

Unless there is a god, and he actually fights this time, in which case I pick him by TKO.


----------



## El Bresko

Andy will KO Sonnen in the first, Sonnen has talked way too much shit for Andy to not pound his head in. Only fighters Anderson has held back on and not T/KOed are BJJ blackbelts that were for the most part afraid to stand with him. I beleive he doesn't like to fight Brazilians.


----------



## Calibretto9

Silva annoyed me in his last fight, but the truth is I think he's head and shoulders above everyone in the MW division and 90% of the LHW division. 

I think his footwork, surprising strength and athleticism are going to give Chael problems when trying to take him down. Eventually Chael is going to have to march forward and bang (as he did against Marquardt) and Silva will catch him with some fight ending shots.

That all being said, I wouldn't mind seeing an upset here. It'd be interesting to see Chael get the W. Whatever happens though, I hope the fight doesn't go all 5 rounds.


----------



## El Bresko

Calibretto9 said:


> Silva annoyed me in his last fight, but the truth is I think he's head and shoulders above everyone in the MW division and 90% of the LHW division.
> 
> I think his footwork, surprising strength and athleticism are going to give Chael problems when trying to take him down. Eventually Chael is going to have to march forward and bang (as he did against Marquardt) and Silva will catch him with some fight ending shots.
> 
> That all being said, I wouldn't mind seeing an upset here. It'd be interesting to see Chael get the W. Whatever happens though, I hope the fight doesn't go all 5 rounds.


Anderson will use Capoeira to stay away from Sonnen and then counter attack until he is rocked, then MT clinch and drop knee after knee into his chin until Chael's face explodes, FATALITY.


----------



## R3353

Apart from out wrestling Chael for 5 rounds Silva wins how ever hey wants I think. I'm hoping for a flying knee KO on Chaels first shot


----------



## osmium

Silva via flying armbar.


----------



## oldfan

I will be betting heavily on Chael ( who needs material things) and possibly changing my voter registration to (R) but, it would not shock me to see Silva take him down and g-n-p chael if he wants to.


----------



## xeberus

ill take chael.

I don't care much for him, although I semi-enjoy his trash talking xD

But really silva is better in every aspect of fighting, except wrestling. But in a cage I think that might just be enough.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Silva will win in one of two ways: 

1. Outdancing Sonnen if he refuses to stand with Silva and proving he should be on Dancing with the Stars. 

2. Sonnen tries to stand with Silva and set up takedowns, and Silva demolishes him via beautiful insta-KO.

<---At least that's what Squirre-chida says...


----------



## oldfan

Squirrelfighter said:


> Silva will win in one of two ways:
> 
> 1. Outdancing Sonnen if he refuses to stand with Silva and proving he should be on Dancing with the Stars.
> 
> 2. Sonnen tries to stand with Silva and set up takedowns, and Silva demolishes him via beautiful insta-KO.
> 
> <---At least that's what Squirre-chida says...


OK then. All hail Squirre-chida!

And thank you for not adding that gif to your sig. I lose 5 minutes of my life every time I see it. And my youngest demands it every time she sees me at the computer.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

oldfan said:


> OK then. All hail Squirre-chida!
> 
> And thank you for not adding that gif to your sig. I lose 5 minutes of my life every time I see it. And my youngest demands it every time she sees me at the computer.


No problem boss! Not sure what gif you're talking about, but I promise not to make a gif my sig.


----------



## vilify

Silva will probably submit this guy in the 1st rd or TKO later.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

xeberus said:


> ill take chael.
> 
> I don't care much for him, although I semi-enjoy his trash talking xD
> 
> But really silva is better in every aspect of fighting, except wrestling. But in a cage I think that might just be enough.


So...all you need to beat the (disputed) #1 p4p in all of MMA is good wrestling? F*ck me! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## xeberus

Squirrelfighter said:


> So...all you need to beat the (disputed) #1 p4p in all of MMA is good wrestling? F*ck me! Why didn't I think of that?


In a real fight.. no. In a UFC fight, yes :thumb02:


----------



## Diokhan

Chael by flying heel hook or vicious G&P abuse (either TKO or UD)


----------



## xeberus

Hey mr squirrel.. sig bet?

silva is best bet to win.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

xeberus said:


> Hey mr squirrel.. sig bet?
> 
> silva is best bet to win.


Sure, I'll sig bet. I never have and request an explanation of the fundamentals of said sig bet, but would be glad to do it!


----------



## xeberus

Squirrelfighter said:


> Sure, I'll sig bet. I never have and request an explanation of the fundamentals of said sig bet, but would be glad to do it!


Agreed.

Maybe an entire line? But pretty much whatever you want to put. No Idea how many characters. No pictures and not massive, as would interfere with pictures in your sig etc?


----------



## Soojooko

xeberus said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Maybe an entire line? But pretty much whatever you want to put. No Idea how many characters. No pictures and not massive, as would interfere with pictures in your sig etc?


So that's what a fecking sig bet is? Ive wanted to ask but didn't want to be laughed at. Cheers.


----------



## xeberus

Soojooko said:


> So that's what a fecking sig bet is? Ive wanted to ask but didn't want to be laughed at. Cheers.


yea lol

something like that :thumb02:

sometimes its more, sometimes its less.


----------



## oldfan

Squirrelfighter said:


> No problem boss! Not sure what gif you're talking about, but I promise not to make a gif my sig.


 Someone please help me out. Where is the damn squirrel gif that made me laugh so hard yesterday. Someone posted it just for squirrelfighter and he hasn't seen it.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

oldfan said:


> Someone please help me out. Where is the damn squirrel gif that made me laugh so hard yesterday. Someone posted it just for squirrelfighter and he hasn't seen it.


Yeah seriously! I must see this Gif!



xeberus said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Maybe an entire line? But pretty much whatever you want to put. No Idea how many characters. No pictures and not massive, as would interfere with pictures in your sig etc?


So is it like just something you think up that's added in my sig?

Like: Xerberus is a genius I was a fool to disagree, etc, etc...


----------



## slapshot

I think you left out the most likely outcome in this fight, if he takes Silva down I can see him getting submitted rather easily by Silva.


----------



## boney

xeberus said:


> yea lol
> 
> something like that :thumb02:
> 
> sometimes its more, sometimes its less.


damn i learn shit every day...:thumb02:


----------



## Squirrelfighter

For oldfan


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I'm going to laugh when Sonnen wins due to something silly like a cut. Honestly, I'm pulling for Chael 100%. I don't enjoy his fights, but Silva has been making a mockery of the sport and I'd love to see him and all of his arrogance fall hard.


----------



## Syxx Paq

I love the second option, its implying chael sonnen has ground and pound. OH YOU OP.


----------



## oldfan

hahahaha there went another 5

wouldn't you know it. it got buried by lindsy lohan.


----------



## vilify

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm going to laugh when Sonnen wins due to something silly like a cut. Honestly, I'm pulling for Chael 100%. I don't enjoy his fights, but Silva has been making a mockery of the sport and I'd love to see him and all of his arrogance fall hard.


I think you're making a mockery of the sport by hoping someone wins a championship fight by a silly technicality like a cut.


----------



## marcthegame

I have silva killing sonnen, but this is what makes MMA great u never know the outcome.


----------



## mohammadmoofty

even though i'm a big anderson silva fan i think it would be really interesting to see chael win in a dominating way, but still i have a feeling this is going to be similar to the silva-griffin fight.


----------



## Guymay

As long sonnen can keep away from getting submitted he can win this fight via His famous GnP . i don't see Silva putting cheal away when cheal Shoot on him , Dude is Tough as they come and it will take alot to put him out .


----------



## Nefilim777

Silva via complete decimation.


----------



## boney

i still think chael will gnp silva..i have been wrong..:confused02:


----------



## BobbyCooper

I think Chael will win the first 2,3 Rounds via top control and GnP.. but will lose in the fourth either via sub or Knock Out!


----------



## boatoar

Come on guys we all know how Anderson's fights go.

Let's see:

April 2009 - Boring 5 round decision over fellow Brazilian Thales Leites (although to me he's just smart enough to not pull a Fedor and jump into a BJJ Black Belt's guard)

August 2009 - Awesome, resounding ass-kicking of one of my favorite fighters - American Forrest Griffin. This was so bad on first glance, that I thought the fight was 'thrown' by Forrest and that the UFC was 'fake'. I got over that drunken diagnosis, and decided to bow down to the jab knockout artist - Mr. Silva

April 2010 - Boring 5 round decision over fellow Brazilian Demian Maia. I actually liked the showboating in the beginning, but it became so tired so quickly; especially after he decided to simply not fight for 2.5 rounds, at all.

August 2010 - Awesome, resounding ass-kicking of one American fighter - Chael Sonnen. Can't call this guy one of my favorites, fight style-wise, but I sure like his personality. Unfortunately, Forrest was going to bring the fight to Anderson also. There was nowhere near the smack talk of course, so this bodes even worse for Mr. Sonnen.
This will be a massacre.


----------



## KillerShark1985

wow I can't believe 21 people believe Sonnen has a chance, just goes to show what talking yourself up can do.

I cant see this been anything but another easy win for Silva, in fact I dont even think Sonnen belongs in the same ring as Silva, even if Sonnen gets him down, which he wont, but if he does I dont believe for a second that he will even have the edge on Silva there.

You have to be stupid to believe just because Sonnen was able to hold dominant position on Nate for 3 rounds he will be able to do the same to Silva, besides Sonnon was taking a beating in Nates guard, and if I recall correctly was unable to pass and improve position, so where he got the rep for a great GnP ground game I dont know. Beside Silva is not Nate or even the same ball park, truth is Sonnen is going to be way out of his depth and will be at the mercy of Silva, I would never write any fighters chances off completely before a fight, but this is about as close as I would go to doing just that.


----------



## boney

I HAVE SEEN DOPIER THINGS HAPPEN IN MMA. BROCK/CARWIN. 

give it a chance. :thumb02:


----------



## Danm2501

Don't know how it's going to end, I don't really care TBH, as I like both guys. What I do know though, is that Chael Sonnen is coming to fight. Unlike the other prats Silva's been 'fighting' at 185 in recent years, Chael is going to push the action. He's not going to lay down and expect Anderson to follow him to the ground, he's not going to circle around for 25 minutes, he's going to be moving forward and shooting for takedowns. The only way I see this going the full 25 is if Chael manages to take Anderson down and control him for the full 5 rounds. If he fails to do that, he's going to sleep.


----------



## VolcomX311

Rumorville coming out of Black House gym in Los Angeles, (invites ONLY gym, pretty hardcore), says Silva is really fired up and extremely focused about the fight and that he's going through training partners like crazy. 

"he might really try to hurt him," in regards to Sonnen. No source, just what I've been hearing, so take it as you will. Nonetheless, a focused Silva is never a good thing (for the opponent).

I'm actually rooting for Sonnen on this one, but I'm only rooting for a victory, not expecting one...


----------



## osmium

We'll see how much Chael really wants to fight after he eats a few shots. I don't buy into his bluster at all I think there is at least a 70% chance he starts running away and trying very low percentage shots from like 8 feet out if he isn't finished early.


----------



## Joabbuac

I think Chael will drag Silva down....i dont think he will stand off scared to attack.

I also think Silva will either get up or sub him right there...if it does go back to the feet with Silva's rocks and finishes a rushing Sonnen


----------



## slapshot

Guymay said:


> As long sonnen can keep away from getting submitted he can win this fight via His famous GnP . i don't see Silva putting cheal away when cheal Shoot on him , Dude is Tough as they come and it will take alot to put him out .


IDK man,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0DLJOMMdjA


----------



## MrObjective

You can't get any more one dimensional as Chaeel Sonnen, yes he has good TDs.

I think Silva is working on quick knees to the head though, like the Jon Hathaway TD defense Diego. 

Even if Sonnen get's the TD and a good mount, Sonnen's pillow hands will do nothing, Anderson still has the edge off his back.

I think eventually it's a clinch, Silva beat him up with his knees and fists.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

Its possible considering the first round of the Hendo fight that Andy could be taken down and controlled, but the real question is can Chael do more than just hold him there and hammer fist.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I'll be rooting for Sonnen, but Lord knows it's difficult to bet against Silva. As much as I dislike the man, he can appear Godly in that cage. I just worry that if he feels disrespected like he has in the past, he'll come to embarrass Sonnen, not with a quick KO or submission, but with taunts and dance moves. He tried to make a point in said fashion against Maia, whom apparently 'disrespected' him beforehand. Christ, if that's the case, he'll be looking to do the YMCA around Chael. 

This is why I'm hoping Chael lays on some serious ground and pound. We either wind up with a new champion, or, perhaps more likely, Silva feels a bit of pressure and hence opts to finish the fight rather than waste time goofing about. Whether he's out matched or not, I believe Chael is coming to fight. My hopes are this will push Anderson to fight back.


----------



## SuperTed

heart says sonnen, brain says silva. Brain voted today


----------



## Machida Karate

Cheal would of lost to Nate if they had a 5 round fight, so how the hell is Cheal going to have more success against Anderson on the ground or take less damage on the feet....

Cheal's best fight he has ever had was his last against Nate, and thats still not even near good enough to handle someone like Anderson....

If he fought Anderson in that 3 round fight, he would of taken to much damage.... And now he is suppose to go 5 rounds with Anderson?

This is a no brainer


----------



## robby767

do you guys really think that Chael is going to be able to sit on top of silva and pound him out for FIVE rounds. Chael is not known to knock people out and he is certainly not known to submit anyone. Lets be honest here, even if he does get the better of Silva for a round or two it is just a matter of time before he gets knocked out or submitted because he is definately not going to ko or submit him.

P.S- im shocked by the silva hate. It seemed like everyone was hanging off this guys nuts in the last two years, it shows you how quickly things change in a growing sport based of of a few lackluster performances.


----------



## caveman

robby767 said:


> do you guys really think that Chael is going to be able to sit on top of silva and pound him out for FIVE rounds. Chael is not known to knock people out and he is certainly not known to submit anyone. Lets be honest here, even if he does get the better of Silva for a round or two it is just a matter of time before he gets knocked out or submitted because he is definately not going to ko or submit him.
> 
> P.S- im shocked by the silva hate. It seemed like everyone was hanging off this guys nuts in the last two years, it shows you how quickly things change in a growing sport based of of a few lackluster performances.


I'm with you, Chael has no chance in this fight. I dont even see how chael is a #1 contender. Silva will dominate this dude :thumb03: I will put every credit on silva


----------



## Freiermuth

Really suprised at the vote for Chael, not a huge AS fan but I don't really see how he could lose this fight.


----------



## Life B Ez

You're missing two options, probably the ones most likely to happen too. Silva dances around for five rounds and gets a UD or Chael lays on him for five rounds and takes a UD.


----------



## Joabbuac

Life B Ez said:


> You're missing two options, probably the ones most likely to happen too. Silva dances around for five rounds and gets a UD or Chael lays on him for five rounds and takes a UD.




I see you have high hopes for this one :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez

Joabbuac said:


> I see you have high hopes for this one :thumb02:


That is what's going to happen, Anderson refuses to finish anyone at 185 and Chael can't finish Anderson lol.


----------



## LiteGladiator

People build up all these people who are going to beat Anderson... and none of them come close. Except Travis Lutter, but he didn't make weight, so he would still have his title. I expect this to be no different, Silva by most likely TKO, because he needs to have an exciting fight to keep his job.


----------



## Joabbuac

LiteGladiator said:


> because he needs to have an exciting fight to keep his job.



:laugh: such a stupid myth...i wish people would shut up about that crap. Silva could have 10 more maia fights and dana wouldnt cut him


----------



## BobbyCooper

Life B Ez said:


> You're missing two options, probably the ones most likely to happen too. Silva dances around for five rounds and gets a UD or Chael lays on him for five rounds and takes a UD.


Nahh, this will never happen here Ez. Chael will not just stand there like Maia did.. I doupt he could take a look in the mirror anymore if he does that. He will either run into a Fist or knee, or will fall into a submission late in the fight.

Chael will definitely give Silva to many chances to finish him.. or Chael will really grind out a UD.


----------



## LiteGladiator

BobbyCooper said:


> or Chael will really grind out a UD.


I seriously doubt that happening.


----------



## BobbyCooper

LiteGladiator said:


> I seriously doubt that happening.


your not the only one^^

but I believe he will make it into the Championship Rounds.


----------



## Kickballlover

*UFC 117 Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen Predictions*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwFGzmUGQlM&feature=watch_response

Middleweight Championship bout: Anderson Silva (c) vs. Chael Sonnen 
Welterweight bout: Jon Fitch vs. Thiago Alves 
Lightweight bout: Clay Guida vs. Rafael Dos Anjos 
Welterweight bout: Matt Hughes vs. Ricardo Almeida 
Heavyweight bout: Roy Nelson vs. Junior Dos Santos


----------



## oldfan

Chael is going to give A.S. a brutal 3 round beating ending by g-n-p ko. He will the be elected Governor of Oregon and go on to become the first cage fighting President of the United Staes since Teddy Roosevelt. ( yeah I know he didn't fight in a cage but he would have and could have. He was a mixed martial artist and a bad sob)


----------



## Life B Ez

BobbyCooper said:


> Nahh, this will never happen here Ez. Chael will not just stand there like Maia did.. I doupt he could take a look in the mirror anymore if he does that. He will either run into a Fist or knee, or will fall into a submission late in the fight.
> 
> Chael will definitely give Silva to many chances to finish him.. or Chael will really grind out a UD.


Chael is only saying he will just stand there because he hasn't been hit yet. He's going to take some shots in the first and decide his gameplan wasn't that good and he'll circle and shoot every now and then. And Anderson refuses to attack anyone at MW. This is going five rounds unless Chael can't take a punch and gets dropped in the first. Other wise we'll be watching some circling and telegraphed shoots imo. Chael isn't going to try to go out on his shield like Hendo and fight him standing if he can't get the take down, I don't think Chael has that kind of heart. I'm expecting a big let down from Sonnen, the guys who talk the most usually are the ones that crumble quickly.


----------



## americanfighter

This is going to be an interesting match. Silva has never really gon against a takedown GNP artist like chael. Also silva can throw people off their game with the taunting however chael probably won't fall for that stuff. I have always said that whenever silva starts doing that bobbing and weaving stuff with his hands down the perfect thing to do would be to feint then smash his leg. Chael may have the presence of mind to do this instead of getting worked up like everyone else does. 


It's a real tuff call but I guess I will go with chael


----------



## Life B Ez

americanfighter said:


> This is going to be an interesting match. Silva has never really gon against a takedown GNP artist like chael. Also silva can throw people off their game with the taunting however chael probably won't fall for that stuff. I have always said that whenever silva starts doing that bobbing and weaving stuff with his hands down the perfect thing to do would be to feint then smash his leg. Chael may have the presence of mind to do this instead of getting worked up like everyone else does.
> 
> 
> It's a real tuff call but I guess I will go with chael


Has everyone forgot Anderson fought Henderson? Who is a far more decorated wrestler. With a lot better sub defense than Chael.

I understand that a lot of people want to see Silva get humbled, but a man who has seven of ten losses by submission is probably not the guy to do it.

Honestly I know I've said this a lot, but I think the only guy that ever had/has a chance to beat Silva at MW is a guy like Henderson who can take punishment and keep coming, has the wrestling to put Silva down and the power to punish him there. Granted Dan got arrogant and tried to stand but I really only see a guy like that being able to beat Silva at MW and only by UD.

Or you have to be Japanese and throw up some crazy subs.


----------



## americanfighter

Life B Ez said:


> Has everyone forgot Anderson fought Henderson? Who is a far more decorated wrestler. With a lot better sub defense than Chael.
> 
> I understand that a lot of people want to see Silva get humbled, but a man who has seven of ten losses by submission is probably not the guy to do it.
> 
> Honestly I know I've said this a lot, but I think the only guy that ever had/has a chance to beat Silva at MW is a guy like Henderson who can take punishment and keep coming, has the wrestling to put Silva down and the power to punish him there. Granted Dan got arrogant and tried to stand but I really only see a guy like that being able to beat Silva at MW and only by UD.
> 
> Or you have to be Japanese and throw up some crazy subs.


Well hendo is a Greco roman wrestler not a freestyle. And as you said he dominated the first round but for some reason tried to stand and trade with him in the 2ed round. There aren't really any phenomenal freestyle wrestlers in the MW class like there are in the WW class like hughes kos and gsp so it will be interesting to see what a freestyle wrestler can do against silva. 

I really can't make a good call on this but if I had to I would say chael.


----------



## Life B Ez

americanfighter said:


> Well hendo is a Greco roman wrestler not a freestyle. And as you said he dominated the first round but for some reason tried to stand and trade with him in the 2ed round. There aren't really any phenomenal freestyle wrestlers in the MW class like there are in the WW class like hughes kos and gsp so it will be interesting to see what a freestyle wrestler can do against silva.
> 
> I really can't make a good call on this but if I had to I would say chael.


Fair enough, I still think Chael's false bravado is going to get smashed to pieces as soon as he takes some punches and he'll be happy to circle until the fight is over.


----------



## thrshr01

I voted for Sonnen by GNP decision because that's what I want to happen but in all likelihood, it's going to be an option that's not on there. It'll be a sub (either armbar, rnc, or gillotine). Sonnen has had a weak history of defending subs.


----------



## coldcall420

Chael is a joke....he ill be irrelevant after th fight...he talked shit to Anderson in an interview or expo.....LOLfor those that pick Chael, remember Forrest, look for a similar outcome....


----------



## No_Mercy

People say that Chael dominated Nate. After that match Chael was more beat up and tired even though he was in top position for majority of the rounds. Andy is extremely active on the ground and can take a punch, not long before he'll sweep or pull off a submission with his wiry frame. 

Chael has five FULL ROUNDS to grind out the decision. If Silva comes to fight he should finish by the 2nd if not sooner. If he toys around then who knows. After Chael talking all that smack about him and the Nog bros I doubt "The Spider" is going to take this fight lightly. 

Anderson Silva will come to take out Chael Sonnen in the most devastating way possible.


----------



## El Bresko

No_Mercy said:


> People say that Chael dominated Nate. After that match Chael was more beat up and tired even though he was in top position for majority of the rounds. Andy is extremely active on the ground and can take a punch, not long before he'll sweep or pull off a submission with his wiry frame.
> 
> Chael has five FULL ROUNDS to grind out the decision. If Silva comes to fight he should finish by the 2nd if not sooner. If he toys around then who knows. After Chael talking all that smack about him and the Nog bros I doubt "The Spider" is going to take this fight lightly.
> 
> Anderson Silva will come to take out Chael Sonnen in the most devastating way possible.


This is going to be the most brutal, one-sided fight since Silva-Leben or even Vitor-Eastman. Chael does not stand a chance, he has disrespected Anderson and his teachers, The Spider will seriously hurt Sonnen. He's already beaten accompliced wrestlers in Dan Henderson and Jeremy Horn, what could Chael possibly do?


----------



## rickrolled

i understand that chonnen is hyping the fight massively for more ppv bucks.. but i have a feeling that this fight is going to be a let down..much like the rampage rashad match.. 

Im not quite sure wots gonna happen though.. I can see anderson winning like always...but no one has openly bagged anderson to this extent and i want to see what effect this constant barrage of comments from sonnen has on andersons gameplan


----------



## MrObjective

rickrolled said:


> i understand that chonnen is hyping the fight massively for more ppv bucks.. but i have a feeling that this fight is going to be a let down..much like the rampage rashad match..
> 
> Im not quite sure wots gonna happen though.. I can see anderson winning like always...but no one has openly bagged anderson to this extent and i want to see what effect this constant barrage of comments from sonnen has on andersons gameplan


Schael pounded on Marquardt for 15 minutes. Silva finished Marquardt with like 5 strikes at an awkward angle and stopped after he saw him go lights out.

I see Sonnen going lights out or tapping NOT a brutal beat down (ala Bonnar or Brock in the last UFC), you don't get keep fighting - Silva strikes a bit, the fights over. Sonnen wouldn't come out looking damaged, he'd just get finished wondering what happened.


----------



## Mckeever

Sonnen has been mocking Andy for a long time now, Silva is going to be the one mocking sonnen in the octagon.


----------



## jonnyg4508

What I have said from the start to anyone thinking Sonnen has a decent shot...

Chael is not a finisher. He rarely finishes fights, especially against top talent. He has little sub skills. So he has wrestling. That mean he has to hold Anderson down for 5 full rounds...getting him down at the start of each. And he has to do this without getting caught at the beginning of ay round...and without being subbed while laying on the ground for 25 min.

Chael has 1 way to win...and its a 25 min long process without getting caught with anything...when Chael is weak at defedig the sub and Anderson is one of the best MMA strikers of all time.

Good luck Chael. Ya doofus.


----------



## jdun11

I really hate both of these guys, but I dont see Sonnen being able to survive for 5 rounds. He will either get caught with flurry, or get tangled up in Silva's guard and caught in a triangle.

Sonnen is very prone to submissions, and if he intends on laying in Silva's guard for 5 rounds he will regret it.


----------



## Kickballlover

They are such dorks! Am I the only one that can see it?


----------



## Trix

Rogaine jokes about Dana White?

What could go wrong?


----------



## The505Butcher

I watched about 50 seconds and then decided that my retard tolerance had reached its peak and stopped it.


----------



## gwabblesore

This is just a comedy act. That barely had anything to do with UFC 117. And not that funny, these guys need to learn subtlety. Their delivery was really, _really_ annoying to me.


----------



## Bknmax




----------



## Mirage445

The505Butcher said:


> I watched about 50 seconds and then decided that my retard tolerance had reached its peak and stopped it.


I made it to 1:03...do I get a prize?


----------



## The505Butcher

Mirage445 said:


> I made it to 1:03...do I get a prize?


Ha. :thumb02: A lot better than I could do. Is your head hurting or were you about a second away from doing this?
:sarcastic02:


----------



## jeffmantx

I made it to the first fight prediction and stopped. I really like Osbourne and Mccarthy those 3 guys are funny and know their stuff. Anyone with me on their bandwagon?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

lame.....


----------



## pipe

these 2 are as gay as aids.



jeffmantx said:


> I made it to the first fight prediction and stopped. I really like Osbourne and Mccarthy those 3 guys are funny and know their stuff. Anyone with me on their bandwagon?


Im with ya.

You should try this guy as well :http://www.youtube.com/user/devinemassacre

And 

http://www.youtube.com/user/hattrickhockey17

Both know their stuff and do good analysis on upcoming MMA events.


----------



## Kickballlover

Hahaha


----------



## TERMINATOR

Oh my!


----------



## Calibretto9

Awful. Couldn't sit through 30 seconds of that mess.


----------



## N1™

pipe said:


> these 2 are as gay as aids.
> 
> 
> 
> Im with ya.
> 
> You should try this guy as well :http://www.youtube.com/user/devinemassacre
> 
> And
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/hattrickhockey17
> 
> Both know their stuff and do good analysis on upcoming MMA events.


i watch those guys to, this guy is really good also :

http://www.youtube.com/user/doliveij

and this guy is fun ( and i agree alot with him ) :

http://www.youtube.com/user/footballfan533


i really liked BillyDKY too but sadly he passed away recently


----------



## Admz




----------



## Calroid

Why the black blackground?

A nice rainbow colored background would make the show much more appropriate?


----------



## Guy Incognito

*FC 117: Anderson Silva chats about Chael Sonnen, moving up in weight and his Octagon*

today (July 20) participated in a chat with UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva courtesy of UOL in Brazil. "The Spider" dished on his upcoming challenge against Chael Sonnen in the UFC 117 main event on August 7 from the Oracle Arena in Oakland, California, as well as Fedor Emelianenko, Randy Couture and much more.

Anderson said that perhaps the fans will one day see him and Georges St. Pierre clash to find out who is the best pound-for-pound fighter in the world.

The amazing striker was seen training with actor and Aikido master Steven Seagal recently. The Spider said "Yeah, the master taught me some techniques."

Over his comment in which he called Chael Sonnen "gangster," he insists he meant nothing with that and revealed that he doesn't intend to move up to the light heavyweight division after fighting Sonnen.

"It would be a pretension on my part to move up to perform at 205-pounds or even in the heavyweight division. I feel good in my category, happy with our outcomes and there will always be someone to challenge for the 185-pound belt."

Chael has called Silva some names but the Muay Thai expert hasn't lost his cool. He remarked that "(Sonnen) can say what he wants, after all U.S. is a free country. Of course he is a good fighter and this is the reason he is in the biggest event in the world."

"The preparation is nice. People have helped me a lot. Black House family is supporting me so much. Lyoto Machida and Mark Munoz, among others, are focused for this match-up. I'm very happy. Regardless the result, I think it will be a good experience for all of us and I'm preparing for the worst" he joked.

Silva thinks it's great that Randy Couture wishes to fight him and says "It would be such an honor to face off against somebody that I got a great admiration either as a fighter or as a person. I respect him so much."

The Spider was asked about Fedor Emelianenko's status after his loss to Fabricio Werdum and how would a bout versus UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar turn out.

"In my opinion Fedor still is the best heavyweight for all the achievements he has gotten. Regarding to Fedor-Lesnar clash, I think it would be a big fight, a great spectacle and the MMA fans would be the winners."

Anderson credits his success to everything he went through in his childhood and the idols he admires today. The inspiration comes from two world class boxers. "I watched many fights of Roy Jones Jr and Muhammad Ali. I inspire myself on them and try to give my best in a different way, more intelligent and superior."

Due to his ability while striking, Anderson is cited as a man with potential to perform at the K-1 level. The Spider said "I dreamt with K-1 and had nightmares in which I was knocked out, (laughs) but I am glad with the UFC and hope to finish my career there."

Anderson Silva ends the chat analyzing his evolution since coming from Meca to UFC and thanks the fans for all the support.

"Well, I guess the technical evolution that I had was impressive. I owe this to all my coaches who helped in my formation as a fighter, athlete and trainer. I'm always in search for the perfection. Though it is something impossible, I keep improving and trying to make the difference."

"I'd like to thank God to give me health and conditions to bring gladness to the fans. Thanks everybody of the chat and I expect to speak to you soon. God bless you all."


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Try and remember to post a source with the article. :thumbsup:


----------



## Budhisten

He comes off as a classy guy in this... It's funny, every time he puts on a performance like he did with Maia everybody curses him out (me included), but somehow he makes up for it before his next fight so everybody expects to see the master at work once again 
And I for one can't wait to see him fight come august


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

Budhisten said:


> He comes off as a classy guy in this... It's funny, every time he puts on a performance like he did with Maia everybody curses him out (me included), but somehow he makes up for it before his next fight so everybody expects to see the master at work once again
> And I for one can't wait to see him fight come august


Some call it false humility, but something about him says tells me he lives that way.


----------



## Guy Incognito

*UFC 117: Silva vs Sonnen Preview*


----------



## Spec0688

cant waut for this card, each fight should be exciting. Cant wait to see Sonnen get his jaw shut tight.


----------



## Gyser

awesome vid, thanks for the up, to say im hyped for this card is beyond an understatement.


----------



## Indestructibl3

Woah that was sick ...so psyched for this!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

"There is no possible way this fight isn't going to be an all out war." - Joe Rogan

Heh, well Joe, most times when people say this, it ends up not being it.


----------



## Calibretto9

Alex_DeLarge said:


> "There is no possible way this fight isn't going to be an all out war." - Joe Rogan
> 
> Heh, well Joe, most times when people say this, it ends up not being it.


I agree. It generally tends to be the unassuming fights that end in fireworks.


----------



## Machida Karate

*Anderson Silva Vs Sonnen Preview*


----------



## VolcomX311

Great card :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnar426

The only thing exciting about the main event is Chael Sonnen's mouth! Other then that its either going to be Anderson Silva destroying him or Anderson Silva toying with him for 5 rounds! Always a chance of an upset but I highly doubt it!

Other then that I'm looking forward to UFC 117!


----------



## DJ Syko

Why does Chael these say stupid things? i know its about attracting attention and that its working because we are talking about etc. But even if wins he is still going to look like a idiot for saying the things he said. He is like that soft kid who hangs around with the school bully and tries to start shit with people because he knows they aint going to do anything back, its just really weak thing to do as a person. 

He just says things to piss everyone off and to get attention, and knows that the Nogs, Machida etc cant do anything about it physically, because obviously they would get kicked out and banned or what ever. Its like if one of us fans going to Anderson at the fan expo or something and started slagging him off in front of everyone and saying your going to knock him out etc. and thinking your cool. Obvisouly he isnt going to start kicking your ass because that would probably be the end of his career, so you feel safe in knowing that. 

Thats the same thing Chaels doing, he is just making a fool out of himself, but its working for him because he will probably be getting extra sponsorship money etc for this. But he should never blatantly slag off legends of the sport just to gain more money and get away with it. I Hope Anderson KO's him in the Thai Clinch with knees but keeps holding him up just to keep smashing his face in some more, i really do hope he trys and end his career, because he is trying to make a cheap buck out of all his friends expense, people like that are cowards.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

I'm actually hoping Silva toys with him for 5 rounds although it probably won't happen. Still, it'll be great to see all these newly found Silva haters complain that he did the exact same thing to Chael Sonnen, a guy who they predicted to win because he was going to "bring it" to Anderson.

Although I know Chael is an aggressive fighter so Anderson won't have the pleasure of toying with him...rather then just massacre him.


----------



## ACTAFOOL

thanks for the vid! always gets me more pumped up, cant wait for 117 i just love watching anderson fight, u know you're witnissing some1 amazing in this sport that will be remembered forever, but i think its better cuz hes part of the new breed, guys who actually know MMA and not wrestlers who GnP....not knocking any of them though

on a side note....its weird cuz what soares says isnt what anderson is saying in the clip...it has nothing to do with it....i wonder if they do this to a lot of the non english speaking fighters:confused02:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

What is he saying?


----------



## Guy Incognito

*How To Beat Anderson Silva? Two words: Catch Wrestling*

I've said this before - and it's not an original thought by any means - but the key to beating Anderson Silva is to take him down, stay on top of him and tire him out, mainly through ground and pound, and then, when he is tired, go for the submission.

No other ground fighting style executes this as well as catch wrestling, and it looks like Chael Sonnen, in preparation for his fight with Silva at UFC 117, has sought some of the best catch wrestling trainers out there.

What is catch wrestling, you say? Well, for one thing, it's a viable alternative to the ever-popular BJJ that emphasizes take-downs, top control, and submissions from any angle/position. Catch's wiki puts it thus: "a style of Folk wrestling made popular in the late 19th century by the wrestlers of traveling carnivals who incorporated submission holds, or "hooks", into their wrestling to increase their effectiveness against their opponents. The style derives from a number of influences, most significantly the regional styles of Europe such as English Lancashire wrestling and the Irish Collar-and-elbow."

Catch seemed to nearly die off when pro wrestling became all choreographed, but has enjoyed a resurgence in the last few years, thanks to guys like Jake Shannon at Scientific Wrestling. Erik Paulson, a former Shooto champion, has trained in catch, and based much of his Combat Submission Wrestling on the style. Paulson's most famous and successful student is Josh Barnett, but watch out for Titan Fitness' Tyler Xuan Saltsman. 

Neil Melanson, contrary to popular belief, said he is not a jiu-jitsu practitioner, and has never trained in a gi. Melanson, head grappling coach at Xtreme Couture is a catch wrestler, and can probably trace his lineage something like this: Melanson - Gokor Chivichyan - Gene LeBell - "Strangler Ed Lewis/KarlGotch/Lou Thesz.

A look at Chael Sonnen's tour-de-force win over Nate Marquardt will tell you he's been doing something different in training. No, it wasn't pretty, and yeah, it was bloody, but Sonnen clearly dominated that fight.

There's no question that Anderson Silva is a great striker - and that his one Achilles heel seems to be his ground game (despite his black belt in BJJ) - the key is to be the right guy to exploit it. I don't know if Chael Sonnen is that guy, but he's clearly doing everything he can to try.

http://www.yorkblog.com/mma/2010/07/how-to-beat-anderson-silva-two.html


nice to see him training with billy robinson who helped train barnett and sakuraba


----------



## Rauno

> I will delete my account if brock beats cain


I remember when you said it. :confused03:


----------



## Soojooko

Rauno™;1230264 said:


> I remember when you said it. :confused03:


What kind of response is that to a good post?

Anyhow... thanks for the post Guy. Stating the obvious a little but still elaborates on Catch Wrestling which I have zero knowledge in. ( like most things )

Personally, I'm not so sure. Silva hasnt been on his back for quite some time. Leites got him down once and Silva got out like it was nothing. With this in mind none of us actually know the fibre of Silvas current ground game. We can speculate using the Hendo and Lutter fights as guides... but I would wager Silva has done some serious ground training since those fights, which were a while ago now. We simply don't know.

The beautiful thing about the upcoming Sonnen fight is that we will hopefully get to see any evolution if any. I actually want Sonnen to get him down several times. I want to see. If Silva comes out and knocks him out before it gets anywhere near the mat, I'll be a little disappointed!... but amused never the less!


----------



## MrObjective

guy incognito said:


> I've said this before - and it's not an original thought by any means - but the key to beating Anderson Silva is to take him down, stay on top of him and tire him out, mainly through ground and pound, and then, when he is tired, go for the submission.
> 
> No other ground fighting style executes this as well as catch wrestling, and it looks like Chael Sonnen, in preparation for his fight with Silva at UFC 117, has sought some of the best catch wrestling trainers out there.
> 
> What is catch wrestling, you say? Well, for one thing, it's a viable alternative to the ever-popular BJJ that emphasizes take-downs, top control, and submissions from any angle/position. Catch's wiki puts it thus: "a style of Folk wrestling made popular in the late 19th century by the wrestlers of traveling carnivals who incorporated submission holds, or "hooks", into their wrestling to increase their effectiveness against their opponents. The style derives from a number of influences, most significantly the regional styles of Europe such as English Lancashire wrestling and the Irish Collar-and-elbow."
> 
> Catch seemed to nearly die off when pro wrestling became all choreographed, but has enjoyed a resurgence in the last few years, thanks to guys like Jake Shannon at Scientific Wrestling. Erik Paulson, a former Shooto champion, has trained in catch, and based much of his Combat Submission Wrestling on the style. Paulson's most famous and successful student is Josh Barnett, but watch out for Titan Fitness' Tyler Xuan Saltsman.
> 
> Neil Melanson, contrary to popular belief, said he is not a jiu-jitsu practitioner, and has never trained in a gi. Melanson, head grappling coach at Xtreme Couture is a catch wrestler, and can probably trace his lineage something like this: Melanson - Gokor Chivichyan - Gene LeBell - "Strangler Ed Lewis/KarlGotch/Lou Thesz.
> 
> A look at Chael Sonnen's tour-de-force win over Nate Marquardt will tell you he's been doing something different in training. No, it wasn't pretty, and yeah, it was bloody, but Sonnen clearly dominated that fight.
> 
> There's no question that Anderson Silva is a great striker - and that his one Achilles heel seems to be his ground game (despite his black belt in BJJ) - the key is to be the right guy to exploit it. I don't know if Chael Sonnen is that guy, but he's clearly doing everything he can to try.
> 
> http://www.yorkblog.com/mma/2010/07/how-to-beat-anderson-silva-two.html
> 
> 
> nice to see him training with billy robinson who helped train barnett and sakuraba


I can see him possibly getting the takedown. After that he's not going to be doing much. 

For 5 rounds with his pillow for hands? Seriously? He's the GSP fighter of MW, except his GnP is even weaker, and he has no stand-up to help set-up his take downs like GSP. I really hope there is sentiment like this before the fight and this makes this a bet worthy fight. At -400, I'll lay some money down.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

the key to beating silva is a awesome striker with great takedowns and bjj, but that might be a bit to ask out of a single fighter.


----------



## The Horticulturist

Don't forget Mayhem Miller is a great catch wrestler too 

It's a great style for sure, but I think Andy can handle Chael with KO's on the feet or Subs on the ground, so it shouldn't matter too much.


----------



## Guy Incognito

*"I'll fly like a butterfly, and run like a scared hound, anything to avoid Chaels GNP*

Chaels Twitter

http://twitter.com/sonnench


----------



## jonnyg4508

Oh yea, everyone is afraid of Chael's killer GnP!!!

I mean look at all those stoppages he has...vs. elite opponents no less!!!raise01:


----------



## Guymay

isn't that twitter account fake?


----------



## Kado

I was half hopeing this was going to be from Silva.


----------



## No_Mercy

That's it I'm tired of this guy. Hyping up a fight is one thing, but MAN he's seriously bi-polar. 

Hope Anderson lets him up and just punishes him SO badly that he breaks every bone in his body!


----------



## Spec0688

I hope Silva breaks his jaw!!


----------



## AHagglund

"Mr. Seagal's impressive record of victories against bored stuntmen who are paid to lose makes his criticism particularly stinging."

Heh.


----------



## pipe

> "I'll fly like a butterfly, and run like a scared hound, anything to avoid Chaels LNP


fixed it for ya


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

According to Chael, Anderson just fired Soares and replaced him with a translation app that he found on his phone. :thumb02:


----------



## osmium

A guy who has been learning catch wrestling for a month isn't submitting a guy who has been a BJJ black belt for years. Now if Chael wasn't a retard and had started learning this 7 years ago when it was blatantly apparent he needed to he would have a chance.


----------



## UrbanBounca

He has an even better post on Twitter now.



> Anderson just fired Ed Soares and replaced him with a Translation App he got on his phone for $14.95.


----------



## Hiro

pipe said:


> fixed it for ya


Saying Sonnen implements LnP is like saying Christ Lytle dances around on the feet jabbing his way to victory.

I'm the first to call out real LnP (Rashad, Koscheck), but Chael throws down, just ask Marquardt.


----------



## BobbyCooper

This is exactly the style! But you also have to be a freakish athlet who can easly go 5 Rounds full force. 

I think Chael is the closest one to all of this right now execpt GSP. Thats why Anderson has the toughest fight in years ahead of him.


----------



## Calibretto9

I practice BJJ, but I've always thought that calling something "BJJ," "submission wrestling," "catch wrestling," "*****," "Judo-Newaza," and pretending they're so different is crazy. 

To me it's a lot like if boxing was invented in 5 different parts of the world and given a different name in each. Then, those boxers all meet and try to convince the world that their name for boxing is the only true boxing way.

Grappling is grappling. Sure, there are different flavors and style preferences amongst the different forms, but I don't think there's this drastic difference. 

Plus, to act like one catch wrestler is going to fight like another seems farfetched to me to. Take a look at the difference in the ground style of Babalu vs. Filho vs. Nogueira vs. Maia. All BJJ black belts, but all very different styles.

I guess you can sum up my response in: submission grappling is submission grappling. I agree that a high level grappler has the greatest chance of defeating Anderson, but I don't care if that grappler's background is in catch, BJJ, *****, or anything else.


----------



## paulfromtulsa

the key of beating anderson silva is to be a better fighter than him


----------



## JimmyJames

I've got 2 words that might help in beating Anderson Silva

#1 Pray Nightly
#2 Get Lucky


----------



## mathruD

JimmyJames said:


> I've got 2 words that might help in beating Anderson Silva
> 
> #1 Pray Nightly
> #2 Get Lucky


and #3 Use a crowbar


----------



## demoman993

Sonnen has no twitter account, that is the truth. Confirmed it at a recent fight club q & a. Don't care enough to find the link but it's a fact.


----------



## Mirage445

He's said that it is his twitter account, he has also denied it.

A true politician, lol.

Edit: If someone is emulating Chael that well, I'm impressed.


----------



## boatoar

If it's him, he's getting to be as entertaining as Toney. But even more so because at least he's a real MMA fighter, albeit one that relies 95% on this wrestling and GNP. 
I actually hope he brings the fight. I expect him to look amateurish, but I hope for a closer fight. I actually had a dream last night of this fight. 
Anderson laughed at his takedown attempts and battered him for a minute or two. Very Forrest like, in fact.


----------



## AmdM

IMO the Maia "fight" exposed the way to beat Silva.
So im assuming the formula to beat him is something like this...

Run away from him during 3 rounds. Make him chase you, hide behind the ref if it takes to.
He will get tired (35 yo) and you will still be awaken!
Round 4 and 5 go after him like a crazy dog, 
take him down and pretend you´re doing something (à lá Koscheck). 
This will make you the winner in the judges eyes, so you´re ok with that, eventually if you´re lucky enough you might even land something and ultimately get the TKO.

Then you awake and find another job!!!!

WAR SILVA!!!


----------



## TLC

Guymay said:


> isn't that twitter account fake?


Yes, Chael doesn't have a twitter account.


----------



## ACTAFOOL

im sorry but the key to beating silva isnt a wrestler, i know every1 thinks this but silva is actually good on the ground, and hes really good in scrambling, those long legs and arms make it difficult to keep him down, i dont think a wrestler is the key here

but i do think it has to be on the ground but with a good submission artist that can take him down, maia had the best chance out of anyone if he actually could take ppl down

right now some1 who i think has a good chance is jacare, he really works for that takedown and is amazing on the ground, very strong also, but even him i see getting KOed

i dont know...silva seems invincible really...and i hope he never loses, but i think when he does it will be to a submission artist, either in BJJ or ***** or even catch wrestling

but it wont be by GnP by a one dimensional wrestler


----------



## BobbyCooper

ACTAFOOL said:


> im sorry but the key to beating silva isnt a wrestler, i know every1 thinks this but silva is actually good on the ground, and hes really good in scrambling, those long legs and arms make it difficult to keep him down, i dont think a wrestler is the key here
> 
> but i do think it has to be on the ground but with a good submission artist that can take him down, maia had the best chance out of anyone if he actually could take ppl down


See thats why we need a Catch Wrestler 

GSP is probably the best definition of a Catch Wrestler nowadays!


----------



## ACTAFOOL

BobbyCooper said:


> See thats why we need a Catch Wrestler
> 
> GSP is probably the best definition of a Catch Wrestler nowadays!


i dont know, i mean yeah a catch wrestler would be good i guess since then you have the ground skills to take the person down and the skills to submit them, so out of all the ground games this might be the most effective also the angles will be different from what bjj guys are use to

still sonnen doesnt have enough training in catch wrestling to actually be a threat with it, i dont think any1 in the UFC has...is there some1 who trains catch wrestling there for years?:confused02:

but GSP isnt really good to finish fights, he has great control though, but hes too small for anderson, i think anderson would win, also GSP isnt the best in finishing fights, if he couldnt finish hardy or sanchez hes not gonna finish anderson

i dont see any1 in the UFC that has a really good chance right now, actually i think shogun has a very good chance but after another surgery im not sure...if its a 100% shogun he has a really good chance in winning...but thats it i think:confused02:


----------



## MrObjective

Hiro said:


> Saying Sonnen implements LnP is like saying Christ Lytle dances around on the feet jabbing his way to victory.
> 
> I'm the first to call out real LnP (Rashad, Koscheck), but Chael throws down, just ask Marquardt.


He throws pillows and wins by decisions takedowns & maintaining top control. 

A Sonnen win is - wow what an onslaught of take downs, look how many times he punched the guy in the face, round after round after round. He definitely got atleast 2 rounds, maybe even all 3. WAR SONNEN!


----------



## xRoxaz

I disagree, wrestling may be something that he might have a little trouble with but that's not his weakness. Anderson's weakness would be someone with fast hands with power, I've seen Anderson take quite a few shots on the chin if he gets put into the cage with someone like Shogun, Vitor or Machida I can see Anderson defeated.


----------



## MrObjective

4 words: Flying Scissor Heel Hooker

This guy has to be a world champion flying scissor heel hooker.


----------



## AmdM

MrObjective said:


> 4 words: Flying Scissor Heel Hooker
> 
> This guy has to be a world champion flying scissor heel hooker.


ahahhaha :thumb02:

One would expect that Silva would be learning how to defend from those after Ryo Chonan...


----------



## BobbyCooper

ACTAFOOL said:


> i dont know, i mean yeah a catch wrestler would be good i guess since then you have the ground skills to take the person down and the skills to submit them, so out of all the ground games this might be the most effective also the angles will be different from what bjj guys are use to
> 
> still sonnen doesnt have enough training in catch wrestling to actually be a threat with it, i dont think any1 in the UFC has...is there some1 who trains catch wrestling there for years?:confused02:
> 
> but GSP isnt really good to finish fights, he has great control though, but hes too small for anderson, i think anderson would win, also GSP isnt the best in finishing fights, if he couldnt finish hardy or sanchez hes not gonna finish anderson
> 
> i dont see any1 in the UFC that has a really good chance right now, actually i think shogun has a very good chance but after another surgery im not sure...if its a 100% shogun he has a really good chance in winning...but thats it i think:confused02:


I don't even think you need a guy who can finish fights. GSP style would be just perfect!

The catch Wrestling style would be more there to defend against Silva's Submission attempts from guard postion. 

Somebody with great GnP like GSP and with GSP's BJJ defense, good striking and amazing Takedowns is the perfect Fighter to beat Anderson in my mind. Why not grind out a decision against him!?

Shogun, Machida and Overeem.. maybe JDS could beat him too! Other then that I don't see who^^


----------



## SideWays222

Mirage445 said:


> He's said that it is his twitter account, he has also denied it.
> 
> A true politician, lol.
> 
> Edit: If someone is emulating Chael that well, I'm impressed.


Yeah i could swear him mentioning he had a twitter during interviews. He now denies that he has one?? Man someone that wrote that Chael might have TWO personalities might be right.


----------



## El Bresko

Andy will beat Chael just as easily as he'd beat any of us on this forum.. He's an alien, he strikes from crazy angles and can knock you out with punches that don't even look very powerful. The guy is a freak and is very, very good at what he does. Chael has disrespected him and Silva will defeat him Leben style!!


----------



## Guy

Chael's gonna get humiliated...bad. Silva is gonna pull off his same antics in the Maia fight and get cut just for the sake of trying to box RJJ still and the sad part is...so what? What is Dana White gonna do?


----------



## IllegalLegKick

Well if your right Chael will be the guy to do it, I guess we'll find out soon. For the record I'm rooting for Chael...


----------



## R3353

No one aspect off MMA will beat Silva just having great wrestling wont beat him or BJJ or striking for that matter. Someone with Maia's bjj Sonnens wresteling and Vitors striking may have a chance :thumb02: but that person dose not exist.


----------



## Trix

If I punched Chael Sonnen in the jaw, my hand would fracture in 200 places.

Never underestimate the degree to which Chael exercises and trains the area connected to his mouth. 

Chael's chin = koncrete.


----------



## xRoxaz

R3353 said:


> No one aspect off MMA will beat Silva just having great wrestling wont beat him or BJJ or striking for that matter. Someone with Maia's bjj Sonnens wresteling and Vitors striking may have a chance :thumb02: but that person dose not exist.


Lyoto's learning wrestling and soon he will be.


----------



## mathruD

i don't think anyone in mw or lhw can beat silva right now. sure, a few of the lhw's would have a better shot than the mw's, but even then i don't see it happening.

for a while there, everyone on the forum was talking about how machida was the man that could take silva out. i never once believed this. then, when shogun beat silva, all of a sudden he became the one that could beat silva. and if someone beats shogun then guess what........everyone is going to think he is the one that can be silva. it's just not going to happen, at least not in the near future. it may happen when he gets a few years older and slows down a bit, but not now.

chael sonnen does not stand the slightest chance against anderson. in fact, i think this is a complete waste of a fight. everyone will agree once they see what happens to chael. sure he has pretty good wrestling, but it's not going to matter. anderson has better takedown defense than everyone thinks and chael will have a difficult time taking him to the ground, if he even takes him down at all. i, personally, think chael will get ko'd before that ever happens. yeah, sonnen beat marquardt, but it wasn't an overly impressive victory. marquardt was even doing a lot of damage from the bottom in that fight. anderson is light years ahead of nate in terms of overall skill and he will definitely punish sonnen.


----------



## BobbyCooper

mathruD said:


> for a while there, everyone on the forum was talking about how machida was the man that could take silva out. i never once believed this. then, when shogun beat silva, all of a sudden he became the one that could beat silva. and if someone beats shogun then guess what........everyone is going to think he is the one that can be silva. it's just not going to happen, at least not in the near future. it may happen when he gets a few years older and slows down a bit, but not now.


Of course they are! Anderson never fought a guy as skilled as Machida, Shogun or GSP. Until he doesn't fight his level of competiton, he will most likely end undefeated yes.

Silva can lose if he would finally fight guys who are as skilled as he his. There aren't many I agree! But there are a few, even a guy who is one weight class below him.


----------



## mathruD

i agree that silva hasn't fought anyone as skilled as machida or shogun, but based on what i've seen from anderson, i think he is still better than either of those guys. anderson is absolutely clowning professional fighters who are supposed to be amongst the best in the world. he doesn't even try and absolutely dominates these guys.

machida and shogun would have a much, much better chance at beating silva than any of the mw's, but i have to give silva the upper hand until i see anything that even remotely makes me think otherwise. 

and as far as gsp goes, i think if he moves up to 185 to fight anderson, he gets murdered. anderson is just too big. even though gsp is a great wrestler, i think the size advantage for anderson would neutralize it. gsp would probably have a really good chance if anderson went down to 170, though.


----------



## Chewy

I guess that dominant performance he put on Marquardt was just a dream of mine.


----------



## mathruD

Chewy said:


> I guess that dominant performance he put on Marquardt was just a dream of mine.


i give sonnen credit for beating marquardt, but at the same time marquardt was doing a lot of damage from the bottom in that fight. i definitely wasn't impressed to the point that i think sonnen has a chance against silva.


----------



## TraMaI

Chael's twitter, real or not, is filled with solid ******* GOLD!



> You've disrespected silva for the last time,as revenge he'll river dance around you for 5 rounds,that should put you in your place





> Apologize, what? I want you guys DESTROYED. Torn to pieces, laid on an altar in front of a statue of me w/golden fangs, and set on fire.





> A.S. Your run is T- 70 days. I'm not a math teacher from Ohio, I'm a gangster from Oregon. Talk is cheap, it takes money to buy whiskey.


Dude is money, I love him more and more when he makes these comments.


----------



## BrutalKO

...Anderson already stated that Sonnen "Was being very disrespectful" on a Yahoo sports blog. It seems Sonnen thinks he can get under Silva's skin and take him out of his game. I remember back at UFC 101 when somebody from Griffin's camp said some trash about Anderson and it pissed him off. It obviously didn't work resulting in an embarrassing 1st round blowout. Sonnen has more shit to back up than a constipated old lady...


----------



## SideWays222

Here is a article i found doing a small search on Sonnen. Its about whether he owns a twitter or not.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-accidentally-admit-to-owning-twitter-account

It makes me think he does own it.


----------



## Indestructibl3

UrbanBounca said:


> He has an even better post on Twitter now.


That was priceless :laugh:


----------



## mohammadmoofty

> Anderson just fired Ed Soares and replaced him with a Translation App he got on his phone for $14.95.


haha :thumb02:


----------



## MLD

I hope Chael manages to make an impact on Andy. I think whoever beats Andy will take advantage of a mistake that Andy makes - it won't be because someone outclasses him. In order to find his mistake, an opponent needs to hang in there with him as long as possible. I think only a wrestler will be able to hang with him. Like Chael or not, I have to believe he will come to this fight with a carefully calculated game plan that will be as effective or moreso than most any other challenger that we've seen. I wouldn't bet on Chael to win, but I have to beleive he will bring a plan with him on fight night.


----------



## Soojooko

lol @ the suggestion that Sonnen is a LnP artist.

No. Fecking. Way.

Sonnen dishes out proper grinding and pounding. It goes on and on and you rarely get up. His willingness to eat a knee on the way in is testament to the sheer lunacy of the man. What he did to Marquart was FAR more entertaining than GSP and Rashad in their last fights.


----------



## valrond

There is only one thing that will beat Anderson Silva: Time. He'll only start losing if he stays in the game long enough to get old and lose reflexes.

From the current fighters, the only one with a chance of beating him at MW or LHW is a 185 lbs GSP.


----------



## pipe

Chewy said:


> I guess that dominant performance he put on Marquardt was just a dream of mine.


It was dominant in terms of he won a 3 rnd UD, am I right in thinking however that Chaels face looked a lot worse than Nates after the fight? So much so that he was ruled out of a tittle shot right away with Silva in Abu Dabi?


----------



## MrObjective

Trix said:


> If I punched Chael Sonnen in the jaw, my hand would fracture in 200 places.
> 
> Never underestimate the degree to which Chael exercises and trains the area connected to his mouth.
> 
> Chael's chin = koncrete.



He'll end up looking like Diego Sanchez after BJ beat the hell out of him if he can eat strikes from Silva for 5 rounds. Silva put Nate lights out with about 5 punches on the ground from an awkward angle. Sonnen is so great though, his Twitter makes me giggle.


----------



## BobbyCooper

mathruD said:


> i agree that silva hasn't fought anyone as skilled as machida or shogun, but based on what i've seen from anderson, i think he is still better than either of those guys. anderson is absolutely clowning professional fighters who are supposed to be amongst the best in the world. he doesn't even try and absolutely dominates these guys.
> 
> machida and shogun would have a much, much better chance at beating silva than any of the mw's, but i have to give silva the upper hand until i see anything that even remotely makes me think otherwise.


Machida fought his way to the title without even getting hit! He tooled everybody they put in front of him, until Shogun came by. 

Just because Silva looks so dominant, doesn't mean that he would easily win against Lyoto, Shogun or GSP. He never fought that calibre before. I know Silva looks unhuman.. but that doesn't really say much!



> and as far as gsp goes, i think if he moves up to 185 to fight anderson, he gets murdered. anderson is just too big. even though gsp is a great wrestler, i think the size advantage for anderson would neutralize it. gsp would probably have a really good chance if anderson went down to 170, though.


Thats the typical misconception. It's just not true at all!


----------



## BrianRClover

Chael is a complete douchebag, and I am frankly sick of him acting like he's speaking for all of us.

As far as his twitter goes, he did say on the UFC Fight Club Q&A that he does not have a twitter account. If that is fake though, it's impressive, because it also shows up of UFC.com as to what the "fighters" are twittering... so if it's not his, someone has very effeciently penetrated the system.


----------



## snakerattle79

*Hilarious Chael Sonnen Interview On MMA Live*

Hilarious Chael Sonnen Interview On MMA Live | Steve Rattlesnake


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Chael Sonnen is an anagram for Lah Nonsence

Coincidence? Or are the French trying to tell us something?


----------



## edlavis88

i am counting the days to seeing this tool get smashed! I'm no Silva fan but how can he have this much of a mouth on him when he has 10 losses on his record and got absolutely embarrassed by Damien Maia, who in turn got embarrassed by Silva? He is gonna get one hell of a beating!


----------



## imrik32

edlavis88 said:


> i am counting the days to seeing this tool get smashed! I'm no Silva fan but how can he have this much of a mouth on him when he has 10 losses on his record and got absolutely embarrassed by Damien Maia, who in turn got embarrassed by Silva? He is gonna get one hell of a beating!


Absolutely, but if he manages to pull it off it's going to be even more of a monumental achievement because of his trash talking.


----------



## KittenStrangler

I love Chael more and more every interview. If he beats Anderson, it'll be the best mma moment of my life.


----------



## gwabblesore

The interviewers seemed like they didn't know shit about MMA. Anderson Silva is one of the nicest guys in the UFC? lol


----------



## rabakill

KittenStrangler said:


> I love Chael more and more every interview. If he beats Anderson, it'll be the best mma moment of my life.


Me too man, even though Anderson will probably pepper him with shots and knock him out in the second, I still hope he wins so badly just to see that cocky douchebag be replaced by another cocky douchebag. atleast Chael shows up to fight.


----------



## Hiro

gwabblesore said:


> The interviewers seemed like they didn't know shit about MMA. Anderson Silva is one of the nicest guys in the UFC? lol


Yeah exactly lol, Anderson says he's humble at every given opportunity but he's shown on numerous occasions that he is exactly the opposite.


----------



## gwabblesore

pipe said:


> It was dominant in terms of he won a 3 rnd UD, am I right in thinking however that Chaels face looked a lot worse than Nates after the fight? So much so that he was ruled out of a tittle shot right away with Silva in Abu Dabi?


Meh people exaggerate how well Nate did off his back because of one elbow that glanced (didn't even hit clean) at a lucky angle off of Sonnen's head. Nate hit a couple more elbows while Chael was in over under but other than that Sonnen completely tooled Nate on the mat. That fight looked like sheer domination from Chael to me.


----------



## BobbyCooper

gwabblesore said:


> The interviewers seemed like they didn't know shit about MMA. Anderson Silva is one of the nicest guys in the UFC? lol





Hiro said:


> Yeah exactly lol, Anderson says he's humble at every given opportunity but he's shown on numerous occasions that he is exactly the opposite.


Sonnen himself said not to long ago after he met Anderson that he couldn't have met a nicer guy. A true Gentleman! He repeated the Gentleman word 3 times in that Interview.


----------



## KittenStrangler

Chael has said he does not have a twitter. Not only that but this one is obviously fake.


----------



## Nefilim777

I'm not sure what I want more, Anderson to KO Chael viciously in the first, or to punish him, viciously, for 25 mins.


----------



## gwabblesore

BobbyCooper said:


> Sonnen himself said not to long ago after he met Anderson that he couldn't have met a nicer guy. A true Gentleman! He repeated the Gentleman word 3 times in that Interview.


Ask Maia how nice Silva is . War Sonnen :thumbsup:


----------



## Danm2501

Jonathan Coachman from the WWE on MMA Live? His interview technique seemed identical to Anik too, which was weird. The use of grammar and pauses was almost identical to Jon Anik too, very strange.

Love me some Chael too. Another hilarious interview, have loved the way he's been hyping his fights in the last year or so, and hope he puts in a good show. Could prove incredibly embarrassing if he gets destroyed early. I don't think Anderson will want to destroy him early either, I see him embarrasing Sonnen like he did to Forrest, but 10x worse. Chael needs to stamp his authority on the fight early, control Anderson and win at least the first round if he's going to avoid getting embarrassed. I'd like to see him pull out the win, but I'd also be happy to see Silva put on another clinic of Matrix shit. Just so long as Anderson doesn't end up dancing around for the last 2 rounds I'll be happy.


----------



## AmdM

I would really enjoy if you just posted the article/video in here, instead of making people go to your site...


----------



## Bonnar426

*Will Anderson come to fight this time?*

Anderson's last three fights in Middleweight was something of a joke. If he isn't helping his opponent up after achieving full mount (Patrick Cote) he's dancing at his opponents (Damian Maia). Then their was that abomination of a fight with Thales Leites. It seems it gets worse with each passing fight at MW. 

My question is do you think he is actually going to fight with nasty intentions this time or is Silva vs. Sonnen going to be another parody?


----------



## AmdM

Give us a poll m8 :thumb02:


----------



## edlavis88

I think so. I don't think Chael's trash talk will have affectred him one bit, but he needs to come and put on a show to save his reputation.
It's pretty obvious to me he is distracted by other things (pursuing boxing matches and learning about other martial arts) and he isn't focused 100% on his UFC career atm, but i think he was genuinely shocked by how pissed off people were about his last fight. 
I think he'll be more attacking in this fight, in his last 3 he has seemed to think people will just come in and happily stand and trade with him. :confused03: :confused03:


----------



## Nefilim777

With all the trash talk Chael is doing I think that Silva won't hold back.


----------



## xgarrettxvx

whatever his approach, he'll win.


----------



## Rusko

I think that Silva's effort to almost never go to the ground, should somehow affect his legacy. 

Don't get me wrong I love Silva, but this is MMA.

I would love to see him testing his groundgame more often.


I am still entertained when he dances around.


----------



## BobbyCooper

He won't have a choice this time!


----------



## Whitehorizon

Nefilim777 said:


> I'm not sure what I want more, Anderson to KO Chael viciously in the first, or to punish him, viciously, for 25 mins.


I want it to end quick and viciously. Second round, if its a first round onslaught I feel Chael will bitch he got caught or something dumb. Chael is a cocky ass hole and i hope he gets his mouth shut, any way it plays out.



Hiro said:


> I'm the first to call out real LnP (Rashad, Koscheck, * and King LnP Clay Guida*), but Chael throws down, just ask Marquardt.



I fixed this one for you.


----------



## Hawndo

I think despite all the hype, mostly by Chael and everything he is doing to try and make this interesting, every Silva fight at MW is going to blow, he just isn't interested in fighting there and I'm not interested in watching him f*ck about. He needs to step up to LHW already.


----------



## BrianRClover

Hawndo said:


> I think despite all the hype, mostly by Chael and everything he is doing to try and make this interesting, every Silva fight at MW is going to blow, he just isn't interested in fighting there and I'm not interested in watching him f*ck about. He needs to step up to LHW already.


Actually in a recent interview, can't remember where but I know I read it here, he said he had no intention of leaving MW... that there would always be an opponent there.

As far as coming to fight. Chael Sonnen is a complete douchebag, and is so full of shit it's not funny. The thing is, I believe firmly that he believes everything he is saying. He will attack Anderson, and he will get KO'ed, probably within two rounds.

As for the other two most recent fights. I personally think that the Cote fight was better than most people give it credit for, Patrick just has a head of steel. As for Leites, that was completely his fault, not Silva's. As far as I'm concerned the only fight where Silva was to blame was the Maia fight... I have no idea why he got so emotional but whatever it was, it took everything out of of him for the last 12:30 of the fight.

The man is still the greatest thing we have to watch in this sport, and I for one will never be one of these fair weather fans jumping off ship simply because of one strange performance that he still won decisively.


----------



## ZaoSyn

It depends. It'll be alot like Silva vs Forrest. If you bring the fight to Silva he'll obviously fight back. But if you sit there trying to pull guard and wait for him to make the move he won't. He'll make you frusterated by his dancing and punches to the knee. 

Sonnen isn't going to be like Maia and Thales Leites which were arguably Anderson's worst fights of his career. I expect Sonnel to out very similar to Forrest Griffin in the first round or end up getting submitted.


----------



## Hawndo

BrianRClover said:


> Actually in a recent interview, can't remember where but I know I read it here, he said he had no intention of leaving MW... that there would always be an opponent there.
> 
> As far as coming to fight. Chael Sonnen is a complete douchebag, and is so full of shit it's not funny. The thing is, I believe firmly that he believes everything he is saying. He will attack Anderson, and he will get KO'ed, probably within two rounds.
> 
> As for the other two most recent fights. I personally think that the Cote fight was better than most people give it credit for, Patrick just has a head of steel. As for Leites, that was completely his fault, not Silva's. As far as I'm concerned the only fight where Silva was to blame was the Maia fight... I have no idea why he got so emotional but whatever it was, it took everything out of of him for the last 12:30 of the fight.
> 
> *The man is still the greatest thing we have to watch in this sport, and I for one will never be one of these fair weather fans jumping off ship simply because of one strange performance that he still won decisively.*


Don't get me wrong, I have him as the P4P king, I just wish he went out and fought like I know he could. I'd rather see him win in the first 2 minutes that watch another 25minutes of dancing or whatever.

I'm more than happy for him to stay at MW - so long as he actually comes fight and puts on exciting displays of his skills. I juts think that after destroying two guys at LHW and seeming like he actually turned up to knock mother fuckers out it was where he wanted to be.


----------



## TLC

BobbyCooper said:


> He won't have a choice this time!


This. Chael has always been aggressive and I'm hoping and believing that he is forced to fight this time.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

The real question should be "will andersons opponent come to fight this time?" Blame Maia for the poor fight last time, he's the one who lost. Anderson did enough to win, how can you fault him for the fact that Maia didn't want to engage or initiate anything?
Luckily I think Chael will be more aggressive.


----------



## Kush

I recently saw his fight against Maia.
Well let me rephrase that.
I wanted to watch the fight but i guess i fall a sleep during the 3rd round and found out i haven't missed that much.
It's to bad that such a great fighter starts to f*ck around so much inside the octagon.
Loved the fight against Griffin with the probably one of the most embarrassing knock-outs.
Hope he indeed will be forced to show what he's worth against Sonnen


----------



## boatoar

I really believe Silva will come to fight, and fight hard for this one. I think he'll still gauge Chael's timing for the first 60-90 seconds of round one like he normally does, and then start throwing ...and throwing hard.

I expect flying knees, heavy hands and a pure destruction of Chael's body in the opening round. 

Of course, I am often left disappointed when I want things to happen in the MMA world, haha - so I'll settle for any type of TKO for Mr. Silva, but a straight out KO would be nice to see.

On the other side of the coin, I do believe that Chael trains hard enough and is crazy enough to believe that he can beat Anderson. He will not be going into this match-up already having lost mentally. This makes him relatively dangerous. But also somewhat reckless. I can see him taking Silva down, I'm just wondering how long he can keep him there, and/or will he get knocked out or choked out on the way to the ground.

Meh, regardless UFC 117 looks absolutely stunning. I can't wait.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Rusko said:


> I think that Silva's effort to almost never go to the ground, should somehow affect his legacy.


Ah now come on, thats just crazy talk! Its your opponents job to take you down, you dont lie down for them. Chuck Liddell built his whole career on being able to avoid the ground game and he's considered one of the all time greats. What is it they say? "Dont hate the player, hate the game"


----------



## Gyser

round 2 - sonnen takedown attempt - timed knee/punch - sonnen KO'ed

thats my prediction.


----------



## aerius

I think Silva will clown him hard to show everyone that Sonnen has no business fighting for the title. Sonnen will probably be a mess but I don't think Silva will go for the kill, Silva will put the hurt on him then toy with him to prove how outclassed his opponent is. That I think is the highest form of disrespect in martial arts, and after all the crap the come out of Sonnen's mouth, Silva will be looking to disrespect him in the cage.


----------



## Mckeever

What choice does he have? Chael is going to bring the fight to anderson and bull rush him with take down attempts. He wont have time for dancing around the octagon.


----------



## ACTAFOOL

*Sonnen says full time fighters are lazy?*

hael Sonnen is preparing for the biggest moment of his life.

On August 7, Sonnen steps into the Octagon as the number one contender for Anderson Silva's middleweight title. It's been a long road to the top for the former University of Oregon wrestler, filled with detours and potholes, but he's finally where he wants to be.

Sonnen is a unique character in the world of mixed martial arts. The majority of fighters in his position -- guys who make it to the top of their respective divisions in the UFC -- consider fighting to be their full time job. When they aren't preparing for a fight, there's plenty of downtime filled with vacations, video games and other leisure activities.

Sonnen holds down a job as a realtor in his spare time and even briefly campaigned for political office in Oregon. He doesn't work because he needs the money; his fighting career more than pays the bills. Sonnen simply believes that he can contribute to society in a meaningful way and uses his time accordingly.

"Look, anybody who is a full time fighter is a full time lazy guy. There's no way. What do we work out for, three hours a day? I've got a two hour session with Team Quest and a one hour session on my own each day. That's three hours a day. I've got friends who spend more time playing golf. That leaves you 21 hours a day," Sonnen told Brawl Sports.

"You can either contribute to society or you can play Playstation. There is no such thing as a full time fighter. You can say that all you want, but unless you're working out 40 hours a week -- which you are not -- it's just not full time. That's just the truth."

Sonnen has plenty of opinions and he's not afraid to share them with you. His mastery of the art of trash talk -- usually reserved for Silva -- sets him apart from the kind of fighter-speak usually heard in pre-fight interviews.

Whether Sonnen actually believes the words coming out of his mouth is irrelevant. He has single-handedly created a huge amount of public interest in an Anderson Silva fight, something believed to be impossible after Silva's dreadful performances against Thales Leites, Patrick Cote and Demian Maia. And despite Sonnen's verbal bashing of the champ, he realizes he's up against a stiff challenge come August 7th in Oakland.

"At the end of the day, he's still going to be better than me. He's still going to punch better than me and kick better. He's going to have a black belt in jiu-jitsu and I'm gonna have no belt in jiu-jitsu," Sonnen says. "But who cares? Who cares who is better? In 25 minutes, it's a matter of who is tougher, who can stand out there and go harder for a longer amount of time. Who can be hurt and stay in the fight anyway. Who's going to get tired and stay in the fight anyway."

"That's really it. He's gonna be better, and I'm fine with that. He's going to hurt me when he punches me, and I'm fine with that. But I'm gonna walk straight up to him, put him on his ass and beat a hole in his face," Sonnen continues. "And as long as this sport has been around, that strategy has never been beaten."

http://blogs.chron.com/fighting/2010/07/sonnen_prepared_for_the_bigges.html


----------



## HexRei

Meh. A lot of fighters actually do spend a full workday in the gym. They aren't just training themselves, many of them are also instructors and partners for other fighters so there's plenty to do. And then there are fighters who end up doing promotional work for their organization, so they end up flying all over the place and attending signings, conventions, etc, that's work too.

This is just Chael stirring the pot for media exposure. It's also pretty funny to me because as far as I know, fighting is now his sole job. Last I checked he hadn't sold a house in a couple of years and had dropped out of the political race.


----------



## xgarrettxvx

it will be really funny going from not being able to go on anything mma related without seeing this guy to never hearing about him again after he loses. ha


----------



## The Horticulturist

While he is speaking with tongue in cheek as always, he brings up some pretty valid points. I'm sorry that I like him.


----------



## hommage1985

BobbyCooper said:


> He won't have a choice this time!


Have you actually seen Sonnen fight? Sonnen's standup is D- at best. Silva will either dance around for 5 rounds or ko Sonnen anytime he feels like.



Mckeever said:


> What choice does he have? Chael is going to bring the fight to anderson and bull rush him with take down attempts. He wont have time for dancing around the octagon.


He won't be bullrushing anything once he realizes what hes up against.


----------



## Dan0

At first I thought he's a disrespectful douche, then I thought he's kind of funny, now I think he's a disrespectful douche.
He's a disrespectful douche.


----------



## AmdM

Chael is trying to get into Andy skin.
Of course Andy doesn´t really care about what Chael is saying, for him he is just another one trying to get a touch of him. 
I see Andy playing his normal game of countering and outclassing the opponent, KOing or outpointing for the easy win.

Honestly, all this hype around the fight i just find it to be ridiculous, cause if it werent for Chael antics you guys wouldn´t even be giving him enough credit to get a title shot (i know i don´t),
but instead of that, you guys are calling this his hardest fight so far...
Nice job by Chael hyping the thing, i give him that.
Anyway, after this fight, i see him (Chael) getting a new job at UFC as a entertainer beetwen fights,
he´s just that funny!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Dan0 said:


> At first I thought he's a disrespectful douche, then I thought he's kind of funny, now I think he's a disrespectful douche.
> He's a disrespectful douche.


But he's also kinda funny. :thumb02:

I seriously doubt that full time fighters only train 3 hours a day. Hell, I play the guitar for fun and I usually practice about an hour an a half.


----------



## HexRei

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> But he's also kinda funny. :thumb02:
> 
> I seriously doubt that full time fighters only train 3 hours a day. Hell, I play the guitar for fun and I usually practice about an hour an a half.


Yeah, it might be true of some fighters but not all. I recall an interview with Brock where he said he trained six hours a day six days a week.


----------



## AmdM

ACTAFOOL said:


> Whether Sonnen actually believes the words coming out of his mouth is irrelevant. He has single-handedly created a huge amount of public interest in an Anderson Silva fight, something believed to be impossible after Silva's dreadful performances against Thales Leites, Patrick Cote and Demian Maia.


This!

At the end of the day is doing Andy and the UFC a huge favour as he is making Andy very marketable.

I wonder if it´s not some kind of special favour...


----------



## Mckeever

hommage1985 said:


> He won't be bullrushing anything once he realizes what hes up against.


Chael can take a good shot and hes a very aggressive fighter. On top of that, hes also very different to all of andersons recent opponents mentally. He's very confident. Most of andy's opponents are mentally beaten before they even step into the octagon, that isnt the case with chael.

Believe it or not, this will be andersons toughest test at middleweight. Out of everyone in the division, chael has the best style to pose the biggest threat.

We will get to see andersons ground game in action in this fight.


----------



## Whitehorizon

Rusko said:


> I think that Silva's effort to almost never go to the ground, should somehow affect his legacy.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love Silva, but this is MMA.
> 
> I would love to see him testing his groundgame more often.
> 
> 
> I am still entertained when he dances around.


I disagree with this Statement. He has refused to go to the ground with Black Belt BJJ guys... Smart :thumb02: I would bet this fight has a lot of ground time if it goes that long...

Plus, This


The Lone Wolf said:


> Ah now come on, thats just crazy talk! Its your opponents job to take you down, you dont lie down for them. Chuck Liddell built his whole career on being able to avoid the ground game and he's considered one of the all time greats. What is it they say? "Dont hate the player, hate the game"





Hawndo said:


> I think despite all the hype, mostly by Chael and everything he is doing to try and make this interesting, every Silva fight at MW is going to blow, he just isn't interested in fighting there and I'm not interested in watching him f*ck about. He needs to step up to LHW already.


He isnt interested in guys trying to seduce him to the ground. The fights with Maia and Leites he was cautious because he did not want to get caught and taken down it seemed. When Maia came in Silva should have finished him. The guy was swinging from his knees for crying out loud. I dont know why Silva did not finish the job then. Either way I know he did not fight to his full potential there.



BrianRClover said:


> Actually in a recent interview, can't remember where but I know I read it here, he said he had no intention of leaving MW... that there would always be an opponent there.
> 
> *As far as coming to fight. Chael Sonnen is a complete douchebag, and is so full of shit it's not funny. The thing is, I believe firmly that he believes everything he is saying. He will attack Anderson, and he will get KO'ed, probably within two rounds.*
> 
> As for the other two most recent fights. I personally think that the Cote fight was better than most people give it credit for, Patrick just has a head of steel. As for Leites, that was completely his fault, not Silva's. As far as I'm concerned the only fight where Silva was to blame was the Maia fight... I have no idea why he got so emotional but whatever it was, it took everything out of of him for the last 12:30 of the fight.
> 
> The man is still the greatest thing we have to watch in this sport, and I for one will never be one of these fair weather fans jumping off ship simply because of one strange performance that he still won decisively.





Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> The real question should be "will andersons opponent come to fight this time?" Blame Maia for the poor fight last time, he's the one who lost. Anderson did enough to win, how can you fault him for the fact that Maia didn't want to engage or initiate anything?
> Luckily I think Chael will be more aggressive.



These two I agreed completely with also. Ive always said, The Champion defends his crown and if you want it come get it. You are the challenger, Challenge! Don't butt scoot or ***** foot.

Sorry for all the quotes. raise01: I just dont believe Anderson is to lame *Completely* for his last few performances.


----------



## Whitehorizon

I always thought it would be easy, wait let me rephrase. I always thought there would be a lot of down time as a full time fighter. The training they do every day would kill me don't get me wrong. After they are done its still has to be a pretty lax day. Even if they are instructing or hanging out in the gym. You cant work out all day, you'll burn yourself out and hurt yourself. Plus, instructing on fighting styles/techniques would be more fun than playing Playstation! I don't consider that work, thats doing something you love in most cases.


----------



## Hiro

I thought the top guys trained more like 6 hours a day, or is it 3 like Chael does?

3 hours doesn't seem very long to train all the different areas in MMA.


----------



## SideWays222

Hiro said:


> I thought the top guys trained more like 6 hours a day, or is it 3 like Chael does?
> 
> 3 hours doesn't seem very long to train all the different areas in MMA.


Well he thinks jujitsu is gay so he probably saves an hour there.


----------



## daveh98

He speaks a lot of truth. Sure some fighters train more, but there are diminishing returns; especially if you are not using steroids which aid in recovery. Life really should be more about making societal change. Pac man is extremely dedicated to his political office with his ultimate goal being president. People age, bodies change and it is hopeful more fighters enhance their self concept so they can actually transition out of the game. If fighting is all you know, it usually ends pretty lonely, depressed ( don't know anything but fighting), and broke (fast money comes and goes). It's not really opinion as its been well documented.


----------



## HexRei

daveh98 said:


> He speaks a lot of truth. Sure some fighters train more, but there are diminishing returns; especially if you are not using steroids which aid in recovery. Life really should be more about making societal change. Pac man is extremely dedicated to his political office with his ultimate goal being president. People age, bodies change and it is hopeful more fighters enhance their self concept so they can actually transition out of the game. If fighting is all you know, it usually ends pretty lonely, depressed ( don't know anything but fighting), and broke (fast money comes and goes). It's not really opinion as its been well documented.


As I mentioned previously, Sonnen is not exactly the person to be tossing around these kinds of accusations. He is now basically a fulltime fighter, in that he no longer sells real estate and dropped out of the political race once he realized he might actually end up in office.

What is he doing with his other 21 hours a day?


----------



## BobbyCooper

SJ said:


> While he is speaking with tongue in cheek as always, he brings up some pretty valid points. I'm sorry that I like him.


You don't have to feel sorry SJ.

I like him too  I think he is a great guy with a lot of humour who doesn't take himself very seriously. Probably just a great guy overall!



Hiro said:


> I thought the top guys trained more like 6 hours a day, or is it 3 like Chael does?
> 
> 3 hours doesn't seem very long to train all the different areas in MMA.


Mir made ones a good comment about this. He said, that fighter do spend 6 to 8 in the gym. But the actual training is only 2-3 hours.. the rest is chatting and having a good time.

Chael has a point here! :thumbsup: 



SideWays222 said:


> Well he thinks jujitsu is gay so he probably saves an hour there.


haha^^ thats it :thumb02:


----------



## osmium

I'm pretty sure most of the top gyms do between 4-6 and just break it up into like 2 hours sessions. But yeah 3 seems like it isn't enough especially if he is including the time he spends doing cardio and weight training in that. It is probably why he still sucks at basically everything but wrestling. I guess he doesn't do things like tape study and form gameplans but then again a one dimensional fighter doesn't really need to I guess. Since he only has one option for winning a fight.


----------



## SideWays222

osmium said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the top gyms do between 4-6 and just break it up into like 2 hours sessions. But yeah 3 seems like it isn't enough especially if he is including the time he spends doing cardio and weight training in that. It is probably why he still sucks at basically everything but wrestling. I guess he doesn't do things like tape study and form gameplans but then again a one dimensional fighter doesn't really need to I guess. Since he only has one option for winning a fight.


Well its worked against Okami and Nate... 2 of the top fighters in MW. Why fix what isnt broken ehh?


----------



## HexRei

osmium said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the top gyms do between 4-6 and just break it up into like 2 hours sessions. But yeah 3 seems like it isn't enough especially if he is including the time he spends doing cardio and weight training in that. It is probably why he still sucks at basically everything but wrestling. I guess he doesn't do things like tape study and form gameplans but then again a one dimensional fighter doesn't really need to I guess. Since he only has one option for winning a fight.


haha burn. but i tend to agree.



SideWays222 said:


> Well its worked against Okami and Nate... 2 of the top fighters in MW. Why fix what isnt broken ehh?


It's also caused him a world of problems in the past. He has been submitted many times (7/10 of his losses) and I think pretty much everyone knows it's the primary hole in his game. Seems like his disdain for BJJ might have something to do with that. Let's not forget he almost lost to Marquardt's guillotine, he admitted in an interview that waiting that choke out was "one of the most horrible experiences of my life. I was counting the seconds until he let go."

And his fighting style could really benefit from training subs, he'd have one more tool in his arsenal beyond takedown to GnP which means more opportunities to finish.


----------



## osmium

SideWays222 said:


> Well its worked against Okami and Nate... 2 of the top fighters in MW. Why fix what isnt broken ehh?


How did it work out against Maia, Filho when he wasn't stoned, and Horn 3 times? It is broken, Okami and Nate just have little to offer off of their backs. It isn't like they have beaten a ton of quality fighters either.


----------



## limba

Silva will fight!
But....if he hurts Sonnen badly on he feet, i think he will play with him a bit, trying to make Sonnen look like a fool maybe? But also...i think he will finnish the fight if given the chance.


----------



## Toxic

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> The real question should be "will andersons opponent come to fight this time?" Blame Maia for the poor fight last time, he's the one who lost. Anderson did enough to win, how can you fault him for the fact that Maia didn't want to engage or initiate anything?
> Luckily I think Chael will be more aggressive.


Maia was chasing after Anderson throwing with reckless abandonment that would have made Chris Leben cringe at the end. Maia engaged more than Anderson and the ref didn't have to warn Maia for running away doing nothing.

I don't think Anderson will fight standing this time though, Anderson doesn't like to push forward he likes to sit back and will mock his opponent in order to try and instigate them into chasing him. Sonnen has crappy stand up but that is the great part, he won't get mad and swing for the hills like Forrest he will just keep going for the the TD which doesn't feed into Anderson's game plan.


----------



## osmium

Toxic said:


> Maia was chasing after Anderson throwing with reckless abandonment that would have made Chris Leben cringe at the end. Maia engaged more than Anderson and the ref didn't have to warn Maia for running away doing nothing.
> 
> I don't think Anderson will fight standing this time though, Anderson doesn't like to push forward he likes to sit back and will mock his opponent in order to try and instigate them into chasing him. Sonnen has crappy stand up but that is the great part, he won't get mad and swing for the hills like Forrest he will just keep going for the the TD which doesn't feed into Anderson's game plan.


Anderson at no point ran away from Maia. He was warned for a booing crowd by the worst ref in MMA, he didn't break any rules. He was jogging around Maia in a circle. At any point during that Maia could have just taken a step and cut him off. Maia on the other hand ran for his life every time anderson flinched and sometimes when he didn't for the first three rounds then stood in the middle of the octagon doing nothing in the last two. I like how people pretend that Maia was bringing the fight in the fifth. Yeah for 20 seconds, rounds are 5 minutes long.


----------



## UrbanBounca

I wish Anderson would 'dance' right into a right hook.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

He'll have no choice. Chael will take the fight to him. If he doesn't fight he will lose.


----------



## KittenStrangler

Hiro said:


> Saying Sonnen implements LnP is like saying Christ Lytle dances around on the feet jabbing his way to victory.
> 
> I'm the first to call out real LnP (Rashad,* Koscheck*), but Chael throws down, just ask Marquardt.


LOL. Koscheck has one actual lay and pray performance in years and he is now dubbed a "lay and prayer." He hasn't even done it twice in a row yet.


----------



## TraMaI

BobbyCooper said:


> Sonnen himself said not to long ago after he met Anderson that he couldn't have met a nicer guy. A true Gentleman! He repeated the Gentleman word 3 times in that Interview.


Pretty sure it was sarcasm...


----------



## TLC

I wouldn't call Koscheck a lay and prayer. I think he realized he could win a high-stakes fight very easily with no damage taken if he simply grappled with Daley, but he usually brings it, especially when he's facing opponents hwo are capable of making him work.


----------



## dvonfunk

This post isn't intended as a revelation of any sort, it is simply a possible explanation for the Spider's lackluster performances in his past three title defenses against the likes of Cote, Leites, and Maia. I'm sure I'm not the only one who's theorized this and if similar threads already exist I apologize in advance. I also apologize for the extreme lengthiness of my post. I don't make a whole lot of them, so when I do I want to make them count haha.

So what is Anderson Silva's kryptonite you ask? No, it's not Ryo Chonan or Yushin Okami or even the flying scissor heel hook. It's not an elite-level wrestler, BJJ black belt, or striker, or even a combination of all three. The reason Anderson Silva's days as MW champ are numbered, is none other than the weight cut to 185.

Again, this isn't meant as a revelation. But I do feel this is the most plausible reason for his inability to finish off his past three MW title opponents, all of which I think we can agree, are far inferior fighters to Mr. Silva. I don't think he was bored. I don't think he was trying to stick it to Dana White. I don't buy any of that. I believe Anderson is an incredibly proud fighter and truly wants to be known as the greatest fighter to ever live. The greatest fighter to ever live does not go to a 5-round decision with Thales Leites, Damian Maia, and Patrick Cote (I know he technically didn't go the distance with Cote but he might as well have).

Listen, Anderson Silva is incredibly confident in his abilities, but he's not stupid. He knew the threats that each of those fighters posed. He knew that Maia had the upper hand on the ground, as did Leites, and he knew that Cote had heavy hands. I truly believe he wanted to finish all three of them and that he tried to. But he wasn't willing to take any unnecessary risks to do so. Sure, the greatest fighter in the world probably doesn't take those guys to a decision, but he sure as heck doesn't lose to any of them either. No way, no how.

Here's where the weight cut factors in. It's basically common knowledge that Anderson Silva walks around at about 220 pounds. It's possible he might even be heavier. I think at this point, the cut is starting to be too much for him. It's starting to zap him of his energy. As a result, he loses a little bit of that speed, a little bit of that power, a little bit of that accuracy. And if reports of him lacking motivation for his past title defenses are even partially true, and if his training has lacked even a little bit as a result, then I think the mystery is solved. He's TRIED to finish his past MW opponents off, but he's had to be smart about it too. Let's face it, even though each of them were heavy underdogs, they all posed a threat to Silva in some respect. However, by the time the 3rd, 4th, and 5th rounds rolled around, even the great Anderson Silva couldn't finish of these lesser fighters. Why? Because he was simply too tired.

Watch those fights and I think most will agree. He didn't look the same as the fight wore on. This was especially evident in the Maia fight, as Rogan even suggested over and over again that he might be too tired to finish Maia. And I think Joe was right. Heck, even after the fights Anderson admitted he wanted to finish them, but these guys are tougher than you'd think and it doesn't always happen that way. Maybe the guy wasn't lying after all. Maybe he really did try to finish them all as quickly and as intelligently as he could but simply couldn't. What all those other fighters lacked in skill they made up for in training, preparation, and cardio. It was the biggest fight of each of their respective careers. For Anderson Silva though, not so much...

Remember folks, Silva is 35 years old. He's not necessarily old for a fighter, but he's certainly not young. And I firmly believe that as time passes, he's having a harder and harder time getting to 185. And his performances are suffering as a result. Is at any wonder why- sprinkled in between these lackluster MW title defenses- has been incredible (and short) victories at 205 against James Irvin and Forrest Griffin. Is it because he had something to prove? No. He has something to prove every time he steps into the cage. That's what makes him so great. It's because 205 is the weight class he should be fighting in. Cutting to 205 still allows him to retain his incredible speed, power, and accuracy, with devastating results. Perhaps he can no longer do that by cutting all the way down to 185.

And this folks, is why I truly believe that Chael Sonnen has the best chance out of any fighter before him to usurp the Spider and take his belt away. Is it because Sonnen is the best fighter he's faced? No. But I think Sonnen is willing and able to go 5 HARD rounds and I simply don't think that Silva is. I think if Sonnen can weather the storm for the first 2 rounds he can steal the last 3. He's got the wrestling and style to do so. I question a lot about Sonnen, but I don't question his work ethic. I think Sonnen can and will take Silva down. I think he can grind out a decision if he can last until the championship rounds. Sonnen was right, Silva's better than him. That's why he's the overwhelming favorite. Is he tougher than Silva as he claims to be? Maybe. Maybe not. Is he better conditioned to go through a 5-round war? I believe that he is. Henderson had the tools to beat Silva but he didn't have the gas tank. I believe Chael will. Now, will Sonnen win? Smart money says no. Will I be surprised if he does? To be honest, not really. 

I think everyone has to take a long, hard look at Anderson Silva's past MW performances and wonder. There's a trend there. Don't look at his 205 fights. As far as I'm concerned there's a reason why he's looked so much better at 205. It's because he belongs there. I think Anderson realizes that, which is why he's pushing for the GSP superfight as soon as possible while he can still make the weight. One thing's for sure, if he loses to Sonnen, we can all kiss the prospect of a GSP-Silva superfight goodbye. So in that regard, let's hope that at UFC 117, the Spider can still get it done at 185.

On a side note...

As for the prospect of a GSP-Silva superfight, I've always felt that Anderson was simply too big for GSP and thus, would beat him at 185. Let's face it, Anderson's a natural 205 pounder whereas GSP is big for a WW but by no means is he the biggest. As a result, I felt that the added weight GSP would be forced to put on would actually detract from his overall game, namely his explosive takedowns and incredible cardio.

When I heard that Anderson might be willing to drop to 170 I found that hilarious. I know he used to fight down there but that was a long time ago and he's much bigger now and I highly doubt he could get back down there. Even if he could, he'd be so drawn out that GSP would tool him. I think that even at a catchweight of 175 or 180 lbs. that GSP would probably beat him as a result of the cut.

As time passes, I think the chances of GSP beating him at 185 get better and better for the reasons I stated in the original post. It'll get easier and easier for GSP to bulk up and harder and harder for Anderson to drop down.


----------



## Liddellianenko

nope. He didn't have any trouble smashing the likes of Leben, Franklin, Marquardt, Hendo and Lutter at MW no matter the cut, he certaintly ain't worried about the likes of butt-flop Leites and crow-hop Cote. He's bored. Thanks for the essay though.


----------



## SpoKen

Chael Sonnen is freakin hilarious! I love that guy! I'm actually going to root for him just because he makes me laugh so much.


----------



## UrbanBounca

> I don't do training camps. I don't sleep in tents and I don't roast marshmellows. Training camps are for kids.


I ******* love this guy.


----------



## Rationalist

If Anderson was bored, why does he want to stay at Middleweight? There are much better fight for him at lhw. 

I do believe the person to beat him will be great at takedowns and controlling him on the ground. I don't see him losing to any strikers. His fights at lhw were both guys that rarely looked for the takedown.


----------



## Ameicanista

I Love Sonnen he's a great fight hyper but we all know what's gonna happen he is gonna get so badly beaten an ridiculed... and honestly he is gonna get what he deserves!!


----------



## osmium

Him not throwing as many strikes as people want isn't the same thing as not fighting. If he can win rounds doing nothing but throwing 20 jabs and legkicks that is his opponents fault.


----------



## Ameicanista

great post but im not quite sold on it!! i think hes just bored and a little bit of a douche!!


----------



## Avery

i quit reading after "I truly believe that Chael Sonnen has the best chance out of any fighter" ...


----------



## TheNinja

You would have to think he would. Maia never even came cloe to what Chael is doing. Chael has insulted Silva entire camp. So is Anderson isn't prepared or doesn't fight 100% he has no one to blam but hmself, all the motivation is there to kill this guy.


----------



## swpthleg

Avery said:


> i quit reading after "I truly believe that Chael Sonnen has the best chance out of any fighter" ...


I don't agree with that sentiment, but it was still a good read.


----------



## Avery

i did read it after , i do agree with most of it but cheal's not gonna be the one. Andersons reflex's are still 3x what sonnen are, he will shoot for a take-down and receive a knee.


----------



## No_Mercy

Hoping for a spectacular KO of sorts. Don't how or with what, but something devastating. Therefore the answer is yes. 

"The Spider" will come to decimate his opponent come August 7th.


----------



## No_Mercy

I respect everybody's opinions. For Maia it could have also been the heat, but certainly running around in circles didn't help. 

However for the Leites fight A. Silva came in a pound under the limit and was FULL OF ENERGY. I knew he focused on his conditioning. He could have gone on another five rounds. 

Against Patrick Cote he was going to finish him. I've watched many of his fights and I can usually tell when he's ready to pounce. He was testing him the entire time. Patrick landed one or two shots, one hail maker that completely missed after a clinch, and another failed take down that A. Silva spun around and dodged brilliantly. Sure Cote took the knee and punches, but how many of those can you take. That blow out of the knee saved him. What if Andy happened to leg kick him there. It would have been a TKO.


----------



## Shadrock

Rationalist said:


> If Anderson was bored, why does he want to stay at Middleweight? There are much better fight for him at lhw.



Because he's the champion and he is obligated to defend his title when called upon.

On another note, I honestly doubt chael will have any better strength and conditioning over Silva. He's got some serious strength in his upper body and I think he will have no trouble defending chael's onslaught of takedowns. One thing chael needs to be worried about are the deadly elbows silva works from the bottom.


----------



## mohammadmoofty

it seems like before every single silva fight i read about how suchnsuch has the best chance to beat anderson yet, but then what happens....


----------



## Joabbuac

I think Chael will force a fight out of him....if Silva dont fight he will be grinded out to a UD loss.


tbh...im picking Silva by sub.


----------



## mathruD

mohammadmoofty said:


> it seems like before every single silva fight i read about how suchnsuch has the best chance to beat anderson yet, but then what happens....


quoted for absolute truth.


----------



## Joabbuac

Only Henderson(pride HOF) and Forrest(UFC HOF?) had a good chance to beat him going in....his best wins are when hes not a huge favorite. When you have guys with zero takedown abilty and zero striking in against Silva it becomes a joke...he dont wanna play the BJJ game and they cant make him. 

Its on the challenger to make the fight and take the belt not the other way around.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

wow sonnen has swayed me to wanting him to win lol, i really hope he does.


----------



## Bruce Banner

Sonnen's fake trash talk is worse and more annoying the even Mir's. I just don't believe that either of these guys are as mean or rude as they try to seem in interviews. They're blatantly trying to act like someone they aren't to help sell pay-per-views and it's pretty transparent. Now Brock Lesnar, on the other hand - I really believe that he's a jerk to everyone every day. At least he was before his medical episode. I don't like the way Anderson acts sometimes, either, but I can appreciate his vastly superior abilities. I hope he kicks Sonnen's teeth in.


----------



## Heat02

I am rooting for Chael because he said the truth about BJJ.


----------



## pipe

Fitch is the king of LnP but i still think Chael is second.


----------



## pipe

I think his Kryptonite is someone with outstanding wrestling and spastic subs. 

Mybe a Jake Shields?


----------



## BobbyCooper

TraMaI said:


> Pretty sure it was sarcasm...


nah he was very serious there.. thats why he repeated the word 3 times!


----------



## MrObjective

He's got about 2 weeks till he becomes as relevant as like Patrick Cote.


----------



## BobbyCooper

hommage1985 said:


> Have you actually seen Sonnen fight? Sonnen's standup is D- at best. Silva will either dance around for 5 rounds or ko Sonnen anytime he feels like.


Believe me Anderson won't have any time to dance around this time. Chael will probably beat Anderson bloody until he gets caught in the championship rounds. There is no time for Matrix in this fight. Chael is going to bull rush him every single opportunity he gets. 

Either he will run right into a fist, knee.. or he will get submitted in the later rounds. But if you believe Chael will just stand there like Maia did, you are out of your mind. 

Chael knows he can Take down everybody! It's a complete different fight then the Maia or Forrest one.


----------



## hommage1985

Mckeever said:


> Chael can take a good shot and hes a very aggressive fighter. On top of that, hes also very different to all of andersons recent opponents mentally. He's very confident. Most of andy's opponents are mentally beaten before they even step into the octagon, that isnt the case with chael.
> 
> Believe it or not, this will be andersons toughest test at middleweight. Out of everyone in the division, chael has the best style to pose the biggest threat.
> 
> We will get to see andersons ground game in action in this fight.


He won't be aggressive in this fight at all. Anderson isn't the C and D level fighters that Sonnen has been agressive against in the past. Anderson has superhuman speed and accuracy.



BobbyCooper said:


> Believe me Anderson won't have any time to dance around this time. Chael will probably beat Anderson bloody until he gets caught in the championship rounds. There is no time for Matrix in this fight. Chael is going to bull rush him every single opportunity he gets.
> 
> Either he will run right into a fist, knee.. or he will get submitted in the later rounds. But if you believe Chael will just stand there like Maia did, you are out of your mind.
> 
> Chael knows he can Take down everybody! It's a complete different fight then the Maia or Forrest one.


He has no choice but to stand there because his stand up skills suck and hes fighting the best stand up fighter in MMA. As soon as Sonnen gets hit by a couple of punches or kicks and has a TDA stuffed he will be just like Maia and Leites.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Gsp!!!


----------



## BobbyCooper

pipe said:


> Fitch is the king of LnP *but i still think Chael is second.*


then you don't know what LnP means!


----------



## moget-

Joabbuac said:


> I think Chael will force a fight out of him....if Silva dont fight he will be grinded out to a UD loss.
> 
> 
> tbh...im picking Silva by sub.



I totally agree! If Silva doesn't bring it, I honestly think Sonnen will get a crushing win

I'm picking Sonnen by brutal G&P for this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever

hommage1985 said:


> He won't be aggressive in this fight at all. Anderson isn't the C and D level fighters that Sonnen has been agressive against in the past. Anderson has superhuman speed and accuracy.



You're getting this all wrong mate. Chael dominated Nate Marquardt, a man many of the mma community was believed to be andersons biggest threat at MiddleWeight. Nate atm is considered to be an elite striker i believe and chael just walked straight through him. Obviously im not saying nates striking is in andy's league but chael proved himself when he beat nate.

Chael can take down any body and he knows this. He is going to come at Anderson like a mad man trying to take him down. He isnt going to sit back like Maia or any other BJJ guys silva has fought, he is going to attack, attack, attack. Until silva stops him.

Also, chael has never been KO'd, hes a really tough guy and can take a shot. I think he will be able to take a shot from silva in order to get the take down. 

Edit: You seem to think chael is going to stand and trade with anderson, why do you think this? Chael is the best wrestler in the division and has amazing take downs. Chael isnt a BJJ guy like Maia, hes a top class wrestler. He isnt going to stand and trade with andy, hes going to repeatedly shoot for take downs.


----------



## Dream-On-101

If Anderson can stuff all of Chaels Takedown attempts (which will be coming hard and fast at EVERY opportunity)then we will get to see Anderson's 'matrix' striking. However, i tend to believe that Chaels TD ability is superior to Anderson TDD ability, therefore, i think Anderson will be spending quite a lot of time on his back in this fight. Striking becomes irrelvant at this point, however good Andersons is. 

The chance for Anderson to catch Sonnen coming in with a knee or uppercut is certainly present, but it isnt that likely. It doesnt happen that often. 

I think Anderson will win, probably by a sub. Chaels sub defence is quite poor. But i do think this will go into the Championship rounds, and i also think Chael will win one or two rounds in a manner similar to Hendo v Silva round one. Except he will be more aggressive on the floor i think. 

If Anderson can stop the takedowns, it will be a masacre. But, that is a big IF. 

As BoobyCooper said, anyone who thinks for even a second that Chael is intending to keep this on his feet for any longer than strictly neccessary, is crazy.

Still though, Anderson will win. Most likely by something awesome.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

mohammadmoofty said:


> it seems like before every single silva fight i read about how suchnsuch has the best chance to beat anderson yet, but then what happens....


This happens with all of the champs. For example, Mir was going to beat Brock again, then there was no way Lesnar would beat Carwin, and now Cain is the new favorite to beat him. Same with GSP and the rest of them. People want to see the champs go down.


----------



## cdtcpl

While in off time between fights AS has been rumored to go up to 220, but in several video's he has released a week before his fights he usually states he is around 195 at those times so his final cut won't be bad.

I think his problem is the opposite problem Cro Cop is having. In Pride everyone was afraid of CC and he would stalk them. His forward walking motion allowed him to fire off his evil and devistating kicks easily. In the UFC people stalked him and made him walk backwards and then he started telegraphing those kicks because he used to hide them with his walking motion. AS used to fight strikers who weren't afraid to throw the first punch and try to catch him as he retreated. Now fighters know that he wants you to throw the first punch so he can counter punch you. AS refuses to throw the first punch and now his opponents do to, which leads to some boring as hell fights. In the Maia fight he threw 3 punches without Maia throwing first. In 25 minutes he initiated the striking 3 times, and even then they were punches when he was playing around and not a setup in combo's, etc.

AS's problem is much like GSP's. Unwillingness to take risks to finish fights. They are great fighters, but they do tarnish their legacy a little when they play it ultra conservative.


----------



## MrObjective

BobbyCooper said:


> then you don't know what LnP means!


It means take down your opponent, above all maintain top control to avoid getting any damage, conserve energy, avoid stand-up, AND if it's not a risk, throw strikes on the ground hope you can phase your opponent enough and finish him. 

That defines GSP since he fought Serra, Kos did it with a big grin - he actually said he studied GSP (the LnP master) before his last fight. Certainly defines Sonnen's last 3 wins.


----------



## The_Senator

> Will Anderson come to fight this time?


Yep. He's fighting the American guy, so Anderson will try to finish the fight for sure. It's as simple as that


----------



## Johnni G

Who cares. He is a great fighter.


----------



## BobbyCooper

MrObjective said:


> It means take down your opponent, above all maintain top control to avoid getting any damage, conserve energy, avoid stand-up, AND if it's not a risk, throw strikes on the ground hope you can phase your opponent enough and finish him.
> 
> That defines GSP since he fought Serra, Kos did it with a big grin - he actually said he studied GSP (the LnP master) before his last fight. Certainly defines Sonnen's last 3 wins.


LOL sure.. so Anderson must be a "Stand"nP guy then right?? 

Sonnen is the complete oppososite of a LnP guy! Just because Sonnen is a ground fighter doesn't make him LnP. But people like you, who don't respect the ground aspect will even call a guy like Chael a LnP artist. It's ridiculous and you know that very well.


----------



## Mckeever

MrObjective said:


> It means take down your opponent, above all maintain top control to avoid getting any damage, conserve energy, avoid stand-up, AND if it's not a risk, throw strikes on the ground hope you can phase your opponent enough and finish him.
> 
> That defines GSP since he fought Serra, Kos did it with a big grin - he actually said he studied GSP (the LnP master) before his last fight. Certainly defines Sonnen's last 3 wins.


That isnt what lay and pray means at all. Lay and pray is where you lie on top of your opponent and just control them. No emphasis on advancing position and no emphasis on striking from the bottom and trying to beat your opponent up.

GSP does not fall under this category, he beat the hell out of fitch, alves amongst others. Chael is certainly no lay and prayer either, he beats guys the hell up.


----------



## Diokhan

BobbyCooper said:


> He won't have a choice this time!


^this^

Either Silva fights, or ref steps in and stops it. ^^


----------



## marcthegame

*Anderson SIlva Training for UFC 117 Video*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dz3bKszXKA&


----------



## BobbyCooper

Ahh thats hilarious :thumb02: 

great head movement though^^


----------



## Hiro

Heres the 2nd part:










It's about time Anderson entered the arena to a funky tune and showed his footwork


----------



## leifdawg

Last time I checked, Silva DID finish Cote. You don't think those crazy downard kicks had something to do with destabalizing the knee?


----------



## Nefilim777

Man I cannot wait to see Anderson destroy that Sonnen fool. Hopefully he does the same dance after.


----------



## Nefilim777

Good post but...

*SILVA WINS VIA DECIMATION.*

...And anyway, we're not gonna see him at MW for much longer...


----------



## AmdM

Let the good life be lived... :thumb02:


----------



## edlavis88

we all already know Anderson's kryptonite, flying scissor heel hooks!! :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City

Anderson ftw. I also really wish he would come out to somthing a little groovier that he can dance to.


----------



## endersshadow

See, this is why I hate Anderson. While he's joking around, people are training really, really, really, really hard! It's not fair that he's gotten away with this for as long as he has but his time will come!
/mockery

I find Silva's antics amusing. Though, I don't think he uses discretion for his antics, which makes him come across as disrespectful...


----------



## Nefilim777

I'm sure that outside that 40 seconds of dancing he's training *incredibly* hard.


----------



## Whitehorizon

endersshadow said:


> See, this is why I hate Anderson. While he's joking around, people are training really, really, really, really hard! It's not fair that he's gotten away with this for as long as he has but his time will come!
> /mockery
> 
> I find Silva's antics amusing. Though, I don't think he uses discretion for his antics, which makes him come across as disrespectful...


Yeah he is good, he can joke around and still whoop that ass. Everyone gets caught one day though you are right. Dont hate him because he is skilled though. Im sure it isnt always jokign around though. No one can not train.


----------



## AmdM

endersshadow said:


> See, this is why I hate Anderson. While he's joking around, people are training really, really, really, really hard! It's not fair that he's gotten away with this for as long as he has but his time will come!
> /mockery
> 
> I find Silva's antics amusing. Though, I don't think he uses discretion for his antics, which makes him come across as disrespectful...


Your hate is that big, that you jump into those nasty conclusions just by seing a man relaxing and having some fun with friends?

Antics? What are you talking about? Go find yourself a litle fun, maybe that will make you less bitter and on the way to that, check on the dictionary the word "Conjecture"!


----------



## Whitehorizon

dvonfunk said:


> Again, this isn't meant as a revelation. But I do feel this is the most plausible reason for his inability to finish off his past three MW title opponents,




I stopped reading after I read that line. So tired of hearing about those damn fights. That was not an inability to finish. I will continue to read but im done here.


----------



## MrObjective

Mckeever said:


> That isnt what lay and pray means at all. Lay and pray is where you lie on top of your opponent and just control them. No emphasis on advancing position and no emphasis on striking from the bottom and trying to beat your opponent up.
> 
> GSP does not fall under this category, he beat the hell out of fitch, alves amongst others. Chael is certainly no lay and prayer either, he beats guys the hell up.


They beat them the hell up for the 15 - 25 minutes and then the beat up guy is able to get up and walk away later with bruised face and a headache because they could eat the strikes didn't have much behind them. 

Gimmie a guy like BJ Penn, Silva, Bones - if you're getting struck on the ground - you're getting annihilated.


----------



## Rusko

Rationalist said:


> If Anderson was bored, why does he want to stay at Middleweight? There are much better fight for him at lhw.
> 
> I do believe the person to beat him will be great at takedowns and controlling him on the ground. I don't see him losing to any strikers. His fights at lhw were both guys that rarely looked for the takedown.


One word, shogun.


I even believe Jon Jones has a good chance against A. Silva


----------



## IP4K

GSP L'n'P's atleast lately


----------



## Whitehorizon

I cant wait to hear Chaels interviews for his next fight, after the switch kick to the head makes him even more weird.. Not to mention the knee to the face used to defend the take down, im sure he will get at least 2 or more of those in this fight.


----------



## Mirage445

IP4K said:


> GSP L'n'P's atleast lately


9/10 other WWs would have tapped from that Kimura.


----------



## Mckeever

MrObjective said:


> They beat them the hell up for the 15 - 25 minutes and then the beat up guy is able to get up and walk away later with bruised face and a headache because they could eat the strikes didn't have much behind them.
> 
> Gimmie a guy like BJ Penn, Silva, Bones - if you're getting struck on the ground - you're getting annihilated.


Silva? Dont see how he qualifies?










I think fitch here might of been suffering a little more than a bruised face and a head ache. I think i would prefer to be KO'd than take a 5 round beating like that.

What guys like gsp and chael do is not laying and praying. Its beating the hell out of guys. They may not get the tko all the time, but their opponents still end up a battered mess.


----------



## jasvll

BobbyCooper said:


> LOL sure.. so Anderson must be a "Stand"nP guy then right??


 If not for the fact that he's finished 10 out of his last 12, 19 out of 26 wins overall, maybe.


----------



## jasvll

KittenStrangler said:


> Chael has said he does not have a twitter. Not only that but this one is obviously fake.


He claimed he did right up until the moment it started being a political and liability in his Oregon Congressional race. At that point, not only did he deny that particular account was his; he denied ever having one. Either way, we know he lied about having a Twitter account.


----------



## Rusko

endersshadow said:


> See, this is why I hate Anderson. While he's joking around, people are training really, really, really, really hard! It's not fair that he's gotten away with this for as long as he has but his time will come!
> /mockery
> 
> I find Silva's antics amusing. Though, I don't think he uses discretion for his antics, which makes him come across as disrespectful...


Say What? 1 min of dancing somehow means he doesnt train properly? It's clear Chael got in to your head.


----------



## "El Guapo"

Saw this and had to post!! Absolutely hilarious!!


----------



## BobbyCooper

jasvll said:


> If not for the fact that he's finished 10 out of his last 12, 19 out of 26 wins overall, maybe.


LnP or SnP has nothing to do with finishing fights.


----------



## jasvll

Rusko said:


> Say What? 1 min of dancing somehow means he doesnt train properly? It's clear Chael got in to your head.


Some of you need to brush up on html5 tags. /mockery means he's being facetious his words should not be taken literally.

That being said, Silva really does need to be careful, here. Apollo Creed came out to this up tempo James Brown number, and we all saw what happened to him.


----------



## jasvll

BobbyCooper said:


> LnP or SnP has nothing to do with finishing fights.


Except that's entirely what it's about. The 'pray' refers to praying for a decision, rather than acting to end the fight and has since Quadros coined the phrase.


----------



## endersshadow

jasvll said:


> Some of you need to brush up on html5 tags. /mockery means he's being facetious his words should not be taken literally.
> 
> That being said, Silva really does need to be careful, here. Apollo Creed came out to this up tempo James Brown number, and we all saw what happened to him.


:thumb02:

I was referring to his antics in general - while training (like in the video), while being interviewed (like in his interview with Ariel Hawani), and also what he does in the octagon. I think he's just trying to have a good time but he doesn't realize or care that it comes across disrespectful in the octagon. Dodging punches in a dancing form is impressive but it's very showboaty. Running away from Maia, despite Maia's lack of engagement early on, makes Silva no better than him.


----------



## vilify

as the fight gets closer and closer you would expect Sonnen to get quieter, but no, this loser is still yapping his mouth.


----------



## vilify

that is too damn funny


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Nefilim777 said:


> I'm sure that outside that 40 seconds of dancing he's training *incredibly* hard.


No way man! That was his entire training routine for Maia, and man it worked! 

I bow to Anderson Silva's superior Dance-Fu


----------



## Squirrelfighter

BrianRClover said:


> Actually in a recent interview, can't remember where but I know I read it here, he said he had no intention of leaving MW... that there would always be an opponent there.
> 
> As far as coming to fight. Chael Sonnen is a complete douchebag, and is so full of shit it's not funny. The thing is, I believe firmly that he believes everything he is saying. He will attack Anderson, and he will get KO'ed, probably within two rounds.
> 
> As for the other two most recent fights. I personally think that the Cote fight was better than most people give it credit for, Patrick just has a head of steel. As for Leites, that was completely his fault, not Silva's. As far as I'm concerned the only fight where Silva was to blame was the Maia fight... I have no idea why he got so emotional but whatever it was, it took everything out of of him for the last 12:30 of the fight.
> 
> The man is still the greatest thing we have to watch in this sport, and I for one will never be one of these fair weather fans jumping off ship simply because of one strange performance that he still won decisively.


This. Its pretty much everything I was going to say. 

I stand by the fact that Cote was the only guy who could go five rounds with Silva in a slugfest at MW. 

Leites was falling over and pulling guard every time Silva tapped him. 

Maia couldn't really do anything to Silva, I'm really not sure why he was thrown to the wolves against Silva because Belfort was injured. Plenty of better prospects for a good fight at MW for sure. But Silva's antics did get under my skin.


----------



## vilify

he always does.

you gotta beat the champ.


----------



## mmafightergear

As much as I thought Silva was straight up annoying at the last fight, there is no way I can say that Sonnen has a chance. Dana White also said that he won't accept the same performance from Silva again, so Silva will go in, take care of business and the night will be over, unless Silva wants to get fired from UFC. I would hold Dana to his words.


----------



## mmafightergear

lol, you had me with that thread title, i was ready to watch something serious
good stuff


----------



## mathruD

mmafightergear said:


> As much as I thought Silva was straight up annoying at the last fight, there is no way I can say that Sonnen has a chance. Dana White also said that he won't accept the same performance from Silva again, so Silva will go in, take care of business and the night will be over, unless Silva wants to get fired from UFC. I would hold Dana to his words.


anderson can do whatever he wants in this fight and dana won't do a thing about it. he won't let the best p4p fighter in the world go to another organization.


----------



## Sousa

People seem to forget his whole"dancing" is a form of martial art in Brazil. Its called Capeoira, which is a mix of dancing and fighting. People hate him but why?Its something he's learned get off his back. Just because he's not knocking out guys in the first 30 seconds shouldn't mean anything.

Is it his fault that the last 3 guys 2 of which are BJJ practioners that only want the fight on the ground? Tales Lietes kept pulling guard or sitting on his ass wanting Anderson to jump guard. Do you think Anderson woudl do that?

Its rather annoying that people blame everything on Anderson. He's a standing up fighter he doesn't want to goto the ground and he shouldn't be FORCED by fans that don't like it when he wont engage a grounded fighter. 

Also his last 3 fights weren't all bad , he did destroy Forrest. I think Anderson is sending a message saying"give me someone who wants to fight". You look at Tales and Damian , they didn't want to fight. 

Is it all Andersons fault?No you can't put the blame 100% on him its unfair. Anderson however I do think will dominate Chael because of the garbage he's talking. Anderson WILL ko Chael...or at least I hope


----------



## VolcomX311

Rumorville around L.A.'s MMA scene, from other Brazilian Jitsu guys regarding Blackhouse, L.A., says yes. He's focused and determined and wants to slam the ish talk down Chael's throat. 

However, I'll be rooting for Chael.


----------



## Ameicanista

I dont like AS dancing around in the octagon either but c'mon acusing him of not training hard for the fight just because of 40 sec. of foolin' around is just ridiculous!!


----------



## mmafightergear




----------



## AmdM

Sousa said:


> People seem to forget his whole"dancing" is a form of martial art in Brazil. Its called Capeoira, which is a mix of dancing and fighting.


He only "Capoeirou" for about.. 10 sec at the most?


----------



## VolcomX311

AmdM said:


> He only "Capoeirou" for about.. 10 sec at the most?


and when he busted it out, he was doing it more so in a patronizing manner, not seriously.


----------



## The505Butcher

Sousa said:


> People seem to forget his whole"dancing" is a form of martial art in Brazil. Its called Capeoira, which is a mix of dancing and fighting. People hate him but why?Its something he's learned get off his back. Just because he's not knocking out guys in the first 30 seconds shouldn't mean anything.
> 
> Is it his fault that the last 3 guys 2 of which are BJJ practioners that only want the fight on the ground? Tales Lietes kept pulling guard or sitting on his ass wanting Anderson to jump guard. Do you think Anderson woudl do that?
> 
> Its rather annoying that people blame everything on Anderson. He's a standing up fighter he doesn't want to goto the ground and he shouldn't be FORCED by fans that don't like it when he wont engage a grounded fighter.
> 
> Also his last 3 fights weren't all bad , he did destroy Forrest. I think Anderson is sending a message saying"give me someone who wants to fight". You look at Tales and Damian , they didn't want to fight.
> 
> Is it all Andersons fault?No you can't put the blame 100% on him its unfair. Anderson however I do think will dominate Chael because of the garbage he's talking. Anderson WILL ko Chael...or at least I hope


Gotta disagree with you. The lietes fight you are correct that was not Anderson's fault but the Maia fight was all him. He could have finished that fight early in the first and whenever he wanted to anytime Maia rushed in like a mad man. 

People got mad at Rashad for not finishing a fight with Rampage. At least he was engaging. That was an embarasement. As long as he does not show up like he did in that fight I will not get upset.


----------



## mastodon2222

Rusko said:


> I think that Silva's effort to almost never go to the ground, should somehow affect his legacy.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love Silva, but this is MMA.
> 
> I would love to see him testing his groundgame more often.
> 
> I am still entertained when he dances around.


He's just so quick that he can see a wrestling shot coming from miles away...if he doesn't respect his opponents stand up game, they can't close the distance on him and we get a boring fight.


----------



## limba

endersshadow said:


> See, this is why I hate Anderson. While he's joking around, people are training really, really, really, really hard! It's not fair that he's gotten away with this for as long as he has but his time will come!
> /mockery
> 
> I find Silva's antics amusing. Though, I don't think he uses discretion for his antics, which makes him come across as disrespectful...


You should watch this link:


> http://www.mmamania.com/2010/7/16/1572867/anderson-silva-and-lyoto-machida


Talking about 15 rounds of sparring - 10 in striking and 5 on the ground!!! ohhhh...i think he is training!

But there is nothing wrong in having some fun. Makes him more relaxed.
Nice video. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno

Ape City said:


> Anderson ftw. I also really wish he would come out to somthing a little groovier that he can dance to.


As it would be a great sight, i LOVE his current entrance theme.


----------



## Rauno

I really hope so. If his not going to give his everything against Sonnen then against who? But i do think that Anderson is going to finish Sonnen since he got so many negative response due to the Maia bout. It must of had some kind of affect on him.


----------



## punchbag

Bonnar426 said:


> Anderson's last three fights in Middleweight was something of a joke. If he isn't helping his opponent up after achieving full mount (Patrick Cote) he's dancing at his opponents (Damian Maia). Then their was that abomination of a fight with Thales Leites. It seems it gets worse with each passing fight at MW.
> 
> My question is do you think he is actually going to fight with nasty intentions this time or is Silva vs. Sonnen going to be another parody?


I think that the way Chael is talking in the media, he's gonna come and fight so hard that Anderson will be left with no option but to fight him, if what he comes across in the media like is for real.
He isn't scared of Anderson by all accounts, whereas some guys that Anderson has fought recently lost the fight before they stepped into the Octagon.
Not only this, Chael seems to have got under Andersons skin
and feel that Anderson will want to hurt him.


----------



## hatedcellphones

I don't know if all the trash talking from Chael will be what makes him bring the fight. I think it's that Dana White gave him a warning after the last fight. Basically he just said "That shit don't fly. Step it up." 
And you never know. Maybe Sonnen has pissed him off bad enough that he'll just finish him off early on a la Chris Leben. Or he'll pick him apart and taunt him just enough to get under his skin THEN finish him off as opposed to just taunting a nd then doing nothing like he did with Maia. Either way, I'm looking forward to this fight.


----------



## pipe

BobbyCooper said:


> LOL sure.. so Anderson must be a "Stand"nP guy then right??
> 
> Sonnen is the complete oppososite of a LnP guy! Just because Sonnen is a ground fighter doesn't make him LnP. But people like you, who don't respect the ground aspect will even call a guy like Chael a LnP artist. It's ridiculous and you know that very well.


I respect Chaels in terms of hes good at what he does. That being a one dimensional wrestler whos only hope of winning an MMA fight is to take his opponent down and sit on him.

Chael is the oppitomy of LnP.


----------



## Liddellianenko

Rusko said:


> One word, shogun.
> 
> 
> I even believe Jon Jones has a good chance against A. Silva


Actually the reason was Machida his buddy as champ. He's not afraid of Shogun; everything Shogun does, Anderson does the same except better. Better MT and better BJJ. Sonnen with his olympic level takedowns has a better chance than Shogun. 

Jones however ... man IMO that guy's gonna smash anyone given enough experience. Jones Vs Anderson would be a sick fight for sure.


----------



## limba

Anderson's Kryptonite?!?!....a fighter with GSP's wrestling and cardio, Maia's BJJ and ....his own striking.  (or JDS' striking)

I think Sonnen caould take him down and try to pound him, but in that case i could see a repeat of Silva-Lutter or Silva-Hendo.

Silva-Shogun or Silva-Jones would be killer fights imo!!!
Silva-Shogun next year and Silva-Jones, end of next year or beggining 2012. :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper

jasvll said:


> Except that's entirely what it's about. The 'pray' refers to praying for a decision, rather than acting to end the fight and has since Quadros coined the phrase.


No it's not! The Lay and Pray description was always used on how active a fighter is in the guard from somebody. And chael is one of the most active fighters on the ground. If it happens to be a decision win then doesn't make it a Lay and Pray fight.. thats just plain wrong! 
The fighter can still pull out an armbar somehow on the last 20 sec of the fight and it would still be a LnP victory. Because he wasn't active enough throughout the fight.

I don't know why you guys just don't get it..  

Best example I can give you, is Nate vs. Chael. It happened not to long ago. Chael won a UD by complete domination.

And yea even if you don't believe it.. wich I guess. It was not a LnP fight!



pipe said:


> I respect Chaels in terms of hes good at what he does. That being a one dimensional wrestler whos only hope of winning an MMA fight is to take his opponent down and sit on him.
> 
> Chael is the oppitomy of LnP.


Again, you just don't know what it means!


----------



## KittenStrangler

pipe said:


> Chael is the *oppitomy* of LnP.


I lol'd.


----------



## Soojooko

leifdawg said:


> Last time I checked, Silva DID finish Cote. You don't think those crazy downard kicks had something to do with destabalizing the knee?


Rubbish!!... Complete coincidence.


----------



## Mx2

Is there really a real definition of Lay n Pray? I always thought it referred to human blankets who stall (lay) and hope (pray) to win by decision. I guess I need myself an MMA dictionary!


----------



## Can.Opener

definition? Koshcecks win over Leben on TUF.

Also including some fights of the Welterweight champion, King Mo, Fitch, Maynard, Tibau, Rashad.

Chael uses GNP folks, he takes people down and is constantly punching. Don't know how you'd associate him with LNP.


----------



## jasvll

BobbyCooper said:


> No it's not! The Lay and Pray description was always used on how active a fighter is in the guard from somebody.


 Yep, that's where the 'pray for a decision' part comes in. See, it's not that difficult.



> And chael is one of the most active fighters on the ground. If it happens to be a decision win then doesn't make it a Lay and Pray fight.. thats just plain wrong!


 And, where, exactly, did I say Sonnen was or wasn't a lay and pray fighter?



> The fighter can still pull out an armbar somehow on the last 20 sec of the fight and it would still be a LnP victory. Because he wasn't active enough throughout the fight.


 No, because with 20 seconds left, he stopped praying and took matters into his own hands, like a good little atheist. But you know what? This scenario is uncommon, precisely because people who lay and pray tend not to be the guys that have the skill/courage/desire to finish fights with 20 seconds left. Again, that's why the phrase came up back in the early Pride days, because the fighters in question weren't taking any chances other than with the judges' decision.



> I don't know why you guys just don't get it..


 Well, the first step is admitting you have a problem, I suppose.



> Best example I can give you, is Nate vs. Chael. It happened not to long ago. Chael won a UD by complete domination.
> 
> And yea even if you don't believe it.. wich I guess. It was not a LnP fight!


 I didn't say it was or wasn't. I simply gave you the definition of the phrase, why it was coined and who coined it. You responded with some sort of mild seizure.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS

really this guy needs to shut up and get too fighting , this guy is sickening and is making the UFC become like a soap opra starring WWE stars...Sonnen GET REAL you havent faced any real competition , your to ignorant too see your just a lamb being sent to the slaughter house...and slaughter you shall be I cant wait till Silva puts your lights out!!!!!


----------



## Rusko

Liddellianenko said:


> Actually the reason was Machida his buddy as champ. He's not afraid of Shogun; everything Shogun does, Anderson does the same except better. Better MT and better BJJ. Sonnen with his olympic level takedowns has a better chance than Shogun.
> 
> Jones however ... man IMO that guy's gonna smash anyone given enough experience. Jones Vs Anderson would be a sick fight for sure.




I wouldnt say Silva's BJJ is better, and I think you underestimate Shoguns striking. Specially when he is 100% healthy.


----------



## pipe

Can.Opener said:


> definition? Koshcecks win over Leben on TUF.
> 
> Also including some fights of the Welterweight champion, King Mo, Fitch, Maynard, Tibau, Rashad.
> 
> Chael uses GNP folks, he takes people down and is constantly punching. Don't know how you'd associate him with LNP.


Yes but his hands are made of pillows, hence cannot be reffered to as weapons. In all his UFC fights he has taken his opponent down (because thats all he can do) and tryed for a human blanket UD. Its not like hes beating these guys so bad that there faces look a mess (like GSP does).


----------



## BobbyCooper

Lol ok guys^^ you won and I have my peace alright :thumbsup:


----------



## Liddellianenko

Rusko said:


> I wouldnt say Silva's BJJ is better, and I think you underestimate Shoguns striking. Specially when he is 100% healthy.


How does a guy like Shogun with zero submission wins in his entire MMA career have better BJJ than the guy with two top class submission wins, one over a renowned BJJ blackbelt like Lutter? IMO Shogun is a paper BJJ blackbelt, he has never successfully used it for anything other than defense or control.

As for Shogun's striking, it's nice, but when has he shown the kind of absolute precision, timing and insane reflexes that Anderson has? Shogun fights like a regular Muay Thai fighter, a very good one, but not like the machine that is Anderson who makes ex champs (that beat Shogun) look like clowns on their feet.

To beat Anderson without just getting lucky, you're gonna need to do something better than him ... I just can't imagine a better striker, so it's gonna have to be someone with great wrestling and either great sub-defense or even better BJJ. Sonnen has the wrestling, but I'm not sure about the sub-defense ... GSP has it all though, and so does Jones.


----------



## Rusko

I am pretty much sure Shogun has submitted Randleman, he would have subbed many more of his opponements if he didnt knock them out.



I dont know about you but I think most people don't underrate Rua's BJJ skill.







here come the excuses of how weak randleman's bjj is...


----------



## Liddellianenko

Rusko said:


> I am pretty much sure Shogun has submitted Randleman, he would have subbed many more of his opponements if he didnt knock them out.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about you but I think most people don't underrate Rua's BJJ skill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here come the excuses of how weak randleman's bjj is...


Ah my mistake ... still, Randelman's a pretty weak mark, the guy's lost a majority of his fights by submission he clearly has terrible sub defence... can't compare that to Lutter and Hendo. 

It's just speculation to assume he could've subbed more, I can say the same about Chuck Liddell and you'd have no way of proving me wrong.

EDIT: just saw your edit ... yes Randelman's sub defense is weak, pre-empting me to it doesn't refute it.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Nobody can tell who has the better BJJ from the two. Same when people were speculating about Lyoto's and Rua's BJJ. It's not possible to tell that unless they actually have a Grappling match.


----------



## Rusko

I dont know man, I mean there is reason why Silva almost never goes to the ground, if he really was so confident of his bJJ he would use it more often. 

RUA on other hand shows outstanding BJJ when he is on the ground, I love his technique. Did you see how easily he got up when machida took him down, he didint even use that much force but technique. 

He only been submitted by Sobral, there is no shame in it. Well also by griffin but there are factors that played a big part in that fight. He wasn't fit to fight that night but he had no choice and needed money so he took the it. 

Shogun was doing good against good BJJ guy like Arona and Lil Nog. Shogun is more striker thats for sure, but he uses his BJJ for better positioning to land more strikes perfect example is his fight with Ubereem.


BJJ is way more than how many submissions someone pulled off.


Pretty interesting subject if you ask me I will start a thread Silva vs SHogun, let the speculations begin.


----------



## xgarrettxvx

i quit reading at the mention of okami (next to chonan) like he actually beat andy. He won by dq.


----------



## VolcomX311

Chuck Lidell has good wrestling, but he only ever uses it for TDD's and if BJ could help it, I think he'd avoid the ground altogether, because he prefers boxing and only uses his BJJ if his opponent takes the fight there, otherwise, his most expressed versions of his BJJ is in the form of his TDD. 

The principle goes both ways really. Avoiding the ground is not a good measure as to your abilities on the ground, necessarily. Jose Aldo prefers to stand, too, but apparently, he has world class BJJ as well.

I think Silva has shown the most deadly form of stand up as far as timing, apparent power, insane ability to counter and evasive body movement goes, but my only discrepancy is that I don't think Silva has fought a truly dangerous striker, who would be specially equipped to handle someone with Silva's stand up talents. 

I couldn't say who would win between Shogun and Silva, but truth be told, I'm skeptical that Shogun's knee's will keep him in the sport long enough to take this idea out of the hypothetical realm.


----------



## Inkdot

Hiro said:


> I thought the top guys trained more like 6 hours a day, or is it 3 like Chael does?
> 
> 3 hours doesn't seem very long to train all the different areas in MMA.


Not to mention if you mix it in with strenght/conditioning in that timeslot.

I've heard/read somewhere that Shael dosen't really do strenght and conditioning, maybie that why?


----------



## Inkdot

*The most amazing Chael Sonnen highlight you'll ever see!*

Ok I lied! 

Just watch and laugh like i did. It's not exactly a highlight video of Chael, it is though, the most amazing video of Chael you'll ever see (unless your a fan, then just relax and try to engage sense of humor)! :thumbsup:






Seems like embedding is broken of something. Here is LINK


----------



## jasvll

I fixed embedding!


----------



## UrbanBounca

skinnyBIGGS said:


> really this guy needs to shut up and get too fighting , this guy is sickening and is making the UFC become like a soap opra starring WWE stars...Sonnen GET REAL you havent faced any real competition , your to ignorant too see your just a lamb being sent to the slaughter house...and slaughter you shall be I cant wait till Silva puts your lights out!!!!!


He's faced Forrest Griffin, Jeremy Horn x3, Babalu, Demian Maia, Paulo Filho, Yushin Okami, and Nate Marquardt. That's pretty impressive, actually.


----------



## HexRei

UrbanBounca said:


> He's faced Forrest Griffin, Jeremy Horn x3, Babalu, Demian Maia, Paulo Filho, Yushin Okami, and Nate Marquardt. That's pretty impressive, actually.


He also lost like half those big-name fights... but he's also faced a ton of other guys who aren't quite UFC title contender quality but are still very respectable, and he beat most of them. Chael has definitely paid his dues in MMA. 

I still think he needs to STFU tho


----------



## UrbanBounca

HexRei said:


> He also lost like half those big-name fights... but he's also faced a ton of other guys who aren't quite UFC title contender quality but are still very respectable, and he beat most of them. Chael has definitely paid his dues in MMA.
> 
> I still think he needs to STFU tho


That's my point is that he stated Sonnen hasn't faced any decent competition. No, he didn't win, but he still fought them. :thumb02:


----------



## Kodiac26170

lol...hopefully his arm bar defense has improved. One thing about it I guess, you can run your mouth all you want as long as you have the stones to get in the ring and try to back it up. I hope he kicks the guts outta Anderson!!


----------



## Wookie

He only trains three hours a day? And he plans on tiring Anderson out? Anderson said in an interview with Machida that he is training 15 rounds, 5 on the ground and 10 standing. And Sonnen says Silva will be better at everything than wrestling?I seriously question how he thinks he can not get knocked out or submitted in five rounds(he sucks standing and has no submission defense). Can't wait until he fades into obscurity again.


----------



## The Horticulturist

jasvll said:


> I fixed embedding!


HAHA, the quotes from Chael are really really awesome. I laughed at every one. 


EDIT: except the one about the kitchen, that's played out


----------



## Wookie

Chael just shows no natural progression. He is still getting submitted on a regular basis, yet he still maintains BJJ is gay. He still shows no prowess on his feet but he still doesn't think he needs to improve upon it. It seems like the most effective mma artists learn to overcome and adapt. This is why Chael will never be relevant again after this fight. And the way the movie ended was brilliant, f*ck Chael on a hot girls ass is the way they should end all videos.


----------



## SideWays222

Wookie said:


> Chael just shows no natural progression. He is still getting submitted on a regular basis, yet he still maintains BJJ is gay. He still shows no prowess on his feet but he still doesn't think he needs to improve upon it. It seems like the most effective mma artists learn to overcome and adapt. This is why Chael will never be relevant again after this fight. And the way the movie ended was brilliant, f*ck Chael on a hot girls ass is the way they should end all videos.


Id bet that she actually isnt that hot.

Also

Chael is the man. Whoop silvas ass!!!


----------



## Nefilim777

Silva should spank him before he locks in the knee bar.


----------



## astrallite

3 hours a day? So the extent of Sonnen's work ethic must be no less than the most dedicated athletes in the world. Yep.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

He needs to watch the Rich Franklin workout that starts with an hour of cardio in the morning, then on to over an hour of intense weight training, then on to grappling, then sparring. Tell me thats not a full time work out.


----------



## Guy Incognito

*Anderson Silva: I now want to retire at middleweight*

Forget light heavyweight, forget heavyweight, and especially forget welterweight; Anderson Silva says he wants to stick to middleweight.

The UFC's 185-pound champion today said that he plans to retire in the 185-pound class and apparently is uninterested in fighting at light heavyweight (where he's competed twice) or heavyweight (a class in which he's previously expressed interest).

"I like my weight division that I fight in, and I'm prepared to stay in my weight division," Silva today said through translator and manager, Ed Soares.

That answer came as a clarification to an earlier question. Asked whether he had grown bored in the middleweight division – where he's set the record for most consecutive title defenses at six – Soares translated the previous quote.

Then, Silva interrupted the next question.

"Basically, what he said is that he said I didn't translate it exactly, but he wants to retire fighting in his weight category," Soares said.

Next weekend, on Aug. 7, Silva (26-4 MMA, 11-0 UFC) makes his seventh title defense when he meets Chael Sonnen (24-10-1 MMA, 4-3 UFC) at UFC 117 in Oakland, Calif.

The champion has largely been on the defensive since his most recent title defense, a unanimous-decision win over Demian Maia at UFC 112 that was almost universally panned by fans and critics. It followed another action-light fight at UFC 97 in which he and challenger Thales Leites failed to create fireworks over the course of a five-round, 25-minute affair.

Silva took the heat in stride and said he will continue to do his job.

"The fans are fans," he said. "They're cheering one minute; they're booing you the next minute. A lot of times, fans (are) the greatest thing ever. But sometimes fans don't really understand what's happening in the ring at times. 
So, I don't really blame them for reacting in some of the ways they react."

http://mmajunkie.com/news/20070/ufc-champ-anderson-silva-i-now-want-to-retire-at-middleweight.mma


IF IT WALKS LIKE A DUCK AND TALKS LIKE A DUCK THAN ITS A DUCK.


----------



## ZENKI1

Your title is misleading.


----------



## astrallite

guy incognito said:


> "Basically, what he said is that* he said I didn't translate it exactly*, but he wants to retire fighting in his weight category," Soares said.


This was my favorite part.


----------



## Guy Incognito

edit.


----------



## VolcomX311

I think Ed Soares bothers me more then Anderson.


----------



## VolcomX311

Damn, that makes me a professional X-boxer 360.


----------



## astrallite

guy incognito said:


> yeah and... he still said he wants to retire at MW


Cowabunga!


----------



## AmdM

astrallite said:


> This was my favorite part.


X2

A fix is required...

Althought a duck is a duck when it behaves like a duck!


----------



## Guy Incognito

ZENKI1 said:


> Your title is misleading.


how so? it says he wants to retire at MW and thats what he said in the mistranslation and the more accurate translation. it doesn't say i am gonna retire at MW


----------



## VolcomX311

It sounds like a proclamation in the present tense, like he's going to retire tonight or right after his fight, but once you read it, it's fine, I don't see the big deal.


----------



## AmdM

Great HL of Chael best moments inside the cage.

As i´ve said before, they should cut him as a fighter and hire him as a comedian, he´s real good at being a clown and would be very entertaining beetwen fights to laugh at him.


----------



## suffersystem

It really all comes down to the usage of the word NOW, which is perfectly fine in this context. It means he implied or it was implied that he was going to retire under a different weightclass, but has now decided to retire at MW. It doesn't say he is going to retire at MW now, but that he is now going to retire at MW, two slightly different uses of the word.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Hilarious. It is pretty laughable how he refuses to learn the various disciplines in MMA. But I'm still rooting for him


----------



## edlavis88

If that happens it would be a horrible waste. Maybe this is a clever plan of Anderson to get GSP to move up and any of the LHW to move down to weights that arent perfect for them?


----------



## osmium

I'm pretty sure all this talk of MW by him recently is just him saying he isn't going to drop the MW title. He will probably still have a fight or two at LHW or a catchweight if they don't have a true number one contender for him.


----------



## oldfan

Are y'all missing the point here?



> he said I didn't translate it exactly


why does this man need a translator?


----------



## AmdM

oldfan said:


> Are y'all missing the point here?
> 
> 
> 
> why does this man need a translator?


There´s many people out there understanding one language, 
but not being able to speak it in a satisfactory way.

I do know a couple of brits that can understand Portuguese clearly but are unable of talking the language!


----------



## Squirrelfighter

oldfan said:


> Are y'all missing the point here?
> 
> 
> 
> why does this man need a translator?


I've wondered this myself. He's spoken nearly flawless English in more than one interview. I believe one was even a post-fight interview. 

But as for the interview at hand. I never really wanted him to move around. He shouldn't be punished because everyone else in his division sucks in comparison. The UFC should get better MWs if they want better title fights...


----------



## SideWays222

AmdM said:


> Great HL of Chael best moments inside the cage.
> 
> As i´ve said before, they should cut him as a fighter and hire him as a comedian, he´s real good at being a clown and would be very entertaining beetwen fights to laugh at him.


Well he is a better fighter then he is a comedian and at-least im sure he would be able to spell Between properly. 

Im just saying...


----------



## hatedcellphones

You know, I really wanted to see a huge upset and have him dethrone Anderson Silva, the one everybody thinks is untouchable......

Then he went and opened his damn mouth.


----------



## AmdM

SideWays222 said:


> Well he is a better fighter then he is a comedian and at-least im sure he would be able to spell Between properly.
> 
> Im just saying...


Good for him, i wonder how many words in Portuguese he can spell tough...

You´re wrong on him being a better fighter then he is a comedian.
He´s a great comedian and only an average fighter!


----------



## Bonnar426

Inkdot said:


> Ok I lied!
> 
> Just watch and laugh like i did. It's not exactly a highlight video of Chael, it is though, the most amazing video of Chael you'll ever see (unless your a fan, then just relax and try to engage sense of humor)! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like embedding is broken of something. Here is LINK


LOL! Awesome thread my good man, awesome thread.


----------



## SideWays222

AmdM said:


> Good for him, i wonder how many words in Portuguese he can spell tough...
> 
> You´re wrong on him being a better fighter then he is a comedian.
> He´s a great comedian and only an average fighter!


Id say the exact opposite. He is a great fighter and an average comedian. I dont think Nate and Okami would be dominated by average fighters. You might not like Chael which is fine but at-least be realistic.


----------



## monkey024

It would shut up everyone talking down about him if he DID win against Anderson but again its a very very BIG upset. 

I like his quotes though they were funny haha those damn bums.

But if your going to talk down on BJJ then at least have an awesome standing game so you wont have to worry about going down....and even then we saw what happens to top guys with standing games and top guys with ground game (Daley/kosh) ....I am actually looking forward to this fight haha.


----------



## Guy Incognito

*Ufc 117: Anderson and Sonnen Teleconference*

http://www.mmaresolutions.com/ufc-117-anderson-silva-and-chael-sonnen-teleconference-video


----------



## Guy Incognito

AmdM said:


> Good for him, i wonder how many words in Portuguese he can spell tough...
> 
> You´re wrong on him being a better fighter then he is a comedian.
> He´s a great comedian and only an average fighter!


an average fighter who has been a top ten MW since 2006?


----------



## elardo

This is hillarious. Chael spends so much time trying to upset Anderson, and ends up getting so heated in the process. He's the only one having to back up his words. What an idiot.


----------



## Mirage445

LOL, damn I love Anderson.

"Was there a difference in the training that you did for the Maia fight and the Griffin fight?"

"No"

"It seems perhaps by the short answers that maybe you're tired of dealing with us, is that true?"

"No"

Edit: LOL damn...Anderson is a Jedi...he seems to be genuinely in Chaels head. Chael seemed really mad at the fact that Anderson has done pretty much nothing to promote the fight.


----------



## SideWays222

elardo said:


> This is hillarious. Chael spends so much time trying to upset Anderson, and ends up getting so heated in the process. He's the only one having to back up his words. What an idiot.


I thought Anderson looked like the dummy. The dude has no personality and totally fails in having the persona that someone like Fedor or CroCop had in pride. Anderson being the "quiet i dont pay attention to smack talk" doesn't pull it off very well. Mentioning the thing with Steven Seagal i couldn't tell if he was kidding or not. It wasn't funny and if he is serious he has lost his mind thinking Steven Seagal is going to help him beat Chael. The dude is getting straight up Akward to me lately... i dont like listening to his interviews anymore. Thank god for Chael or i wouldn't even be that interested in Anderson fighting anymore.


----------



## UrbanBounca

SideWays222 said:


> I thought Anderson looked like the dummy. The dude has no personality and totally fails in having the persona that someone like Fedor or CroCop had in pride. Anderson being the "quiet i dont pay attention to smack talk" doesn't pull it off very well. Mentioning the thing with Steven Seagal i couldn't tell if he was kidding or not. It wasn't funny and if he is serious he has lost his mind thinking Steven Seagal is going to help him beat Chael. The dude is getting straight up Akward to me lately... i dont like listening to his interviews anymore. Thank god for Chael or i wouldn't even be that interested in Anderson fighting anymore.


For once, I agree with you. There was nothing funny about any of it at all, and it made Anderson look like even more of a jerk than Chael. You have *your* fans calling in with questions, and you treat them like that? Pathetic.


----------



## osmium

UrbanBounca said:


> For once, I agree with you. There was nothing funny about any of it at all, and it made Anderson look like even more of a jerk than Chael. You have *your* fans calling in with questions, and you treat them like that? Pathetic.


Those are reporters. There was nothing wrong with anything he said in that clip, he answered the questions. He doesn't have to trash talk or explain the details of his training if he doesn't want to.


----------



## SideWays222

UrbanBounca said:


> For once, I agree with you. There was nothing funny about any of it at all, and it made Anderson look like even more of a jerk than Chael. You have *your* fans calling in with questions, and you treat them like that? Pathetic.


For once?? Thats a back handed way to say i agree with you. What have we disagreed on lol.. im just curious.



osmium said:


> Those are reporters. There was nothing wrong with anything he said in that clip, he answered the questions. He doesn't have to trash talk or explain the details of his training if he doesn't want to.


You might be right on that but i doubt if it was the fans he would have been any different. His Fans are listening to his interviews though and he really doesnt do anything to help his fans keep in touch with him.


----------



## americanfighter

AmdM said:


> Great HL of Chael best moments inside the cage.
> 
> As i´ve said before, they should cut him as a fighter and hire him as a comedian, he´s real good at being a clown and would be very entertaining beetwen fights to laugh at him.


Would love for him to replace Goldberg as a comentatot. Now that would be funny.


----------



## Soojooko

Inkdot said:


> Not to mention if you mix it in with strenght/conditioning in that timeslot.
> 
> I've heard/read somewhere that Shael dosen't really do strenght and conditioning, maybie that why?


Yea. After the Marquart fight I think. He said his training comprises of mostly actual fighting. He proceeded to take the piss out of fighters who spend half their day doing strength and conditioning.

Whos right? I dunno. Sonnen obviously has a good level of natural cardio so its easy for him to say this. Other fighters need to work much harder to get to the same level. In a nutshell... Sonnen is trolling again! Long live the Sonnen!!!


----------



## Black_S15

it will be very dissappointing if Andy retires as a middleweight.

imagine how awesome it would be if he goes up to LHW and fights these guys: rashad, rampages, Jones. etc.

and i dont see GSP moving up to middleweight.


----------



## TheNinja

I think this is just some strategy Silva and Soares came up with to piss Dana White off. I think Silva finally got tired of him talking smack about him. 

I went on Youtube and all different mma sites. I've seen almost evry single Silva fight from Muay thai, boxing, to MMA he just likes to have fun and toy with his opponets.

I look it at like a marriage. Dana knew this before he signed him, you can't expect him to change who he is just because he is with your company now.


----------



## Can.Opener

What's the point in asking the guy any questions?

you either get:

a) ya
b) noh
c) it's a funny!
d) over to you Ed


----------



## pipe

If he could avoid being subbed from guys on the bottom then he could descision probably every middleweight in MMA. I just hope he hasnt worked on that sub defence. 

For the record I think wrstling is gayer than Jiu-Jitsiu.


----------



## boatoar

It's unfortunate if the MW division doesn't find some incredible talent and soon. Pun intended, as I feel Alan Belcher's getting better, and could vie for the crown after beating Maia and maybe Marquardt, but I think AS could have far more competitive fights at LH than how the MW division currently looks.

I'll shut up for now, at least until he destroys Sonnen on Aug 7.

Oh, and I realize there will be people that don't think Belcher stands a chance of beating both Maia and Marquardt, but I'm not one of them. I sincerely hope he does beat them both and soundly, as I don't want Silva to have to fight the top 5-6 fighters in his weightclass in merry-go-round format alla GSP.


----------



## Machida Karate

The title is a little misleading when it comes to the fact that it gives you the feel that he is only fighting in MW and retiring

But i didnt get that after reading the actual interview... Just because he is going to retire as the MW Champ doesn't mean he isn't going to take fights here and there in other weigh classes....

But ether way, Anderson knows it comes down to Zuffa and Dana White lol... 

And that means more LHW Fights in the Future, but like he said i don't see him moving Weight Classes because he is getting bored of MW


----------



## boatoar

Thanks for posting. 

"Guess what dummy, I still have people interested in seeing me whip your ass August 7th."

Classic Chael. I really can't blame the guy for getting heated. 

Thing is, part of me feels like I THINK Anderson does. That it really is all a charade and that Chael is doing it primarily to hype the fight, and that he really doesn't mean a lot of the ill-will other than to sell a couple thousand more PPVs.

But the more I listen to it the more I feel like it's a Rampage/Rashad thing, with Chael being both guys, almost arguing with himself and Anderson just smiling and nodding, waiting to knock the crap out of this guy.

I'd really really be shocked if Anderson isn't aggressive for this fight. Or at least aggressive in countering vs. running away/dancing around.

I don't mind the dancing as long as strikes are accompanied with it.


----------



## boatoar

oldfan said:


> Are y'all missing the point here?
> 
> 
> 
> why does this man need a translator?


I understand that some people can understand a language when spoken to, but not speak or answer as well (I'm like that with French), but I definitely think he plays with the use of Ed as well. He absolutely understands much more than he lets on, and doesn't mind if we know that. He'll continue his charade as long as Ed Soares is breathing.


----------



## Machida Karate

Sub or TKO it don't matter.... Anderson will put him in his Web and eat him alive....


----------



## Wookie

I really don't think that there will be that many people going to this fight thinking Chael is going to "whip Anderson's ass". Acting like he doesn't care is getting to Chael more than anything he could have said.


----------



## Wookie

It would be tragic to not have Andy fight at LHW every once and a while to scare the hell out of the division. I really dislike the whole translator thing though. Either Anderson needs to get better at English or Soars needs to get better at translation.


----------



## Machida Karate

SideWays222 said:


> I thought Anderson looked like the dummy. The dude has no personality and totally fails in having the persona that someone like Fedor or CroCop had in pride. Anderson being the "quiet i dont pay attention to smack talk" doesn't pull it off very well. Mentioning the thing with Steven Seagal i couldn't tell if he was kidding or not. It wasn't funny and if he is serious he has lost his mind thinking Steven Seagal is going to help him beat Chael. The dude is getting straight up Akward to me lately... i dont like listening to his interviews anymore. Thank god for Chael or i wouldn't even be that interested in Anderson fighting anymore.


For once i agree with you too... I think Anderson should be giving better answers, and i dont think he pulls off the I dont pay attention to smack talk good ether...

But at the same time, i don't really need Chael's smack talk to keep me interested in a Anderson Silva Fight...

Ok Chael is a good smack talker... GREAT, to bad all he wants to do is sit on you for 5 rounds...

So Anderson is more boring at Smack Talking, and Chael is way more boring at Fight Night then Anderson...

HMMM I like Anderson lol.....


----------



## Uchaaa

Shit, I cant watch it in Germany because it has content of sony music or something like that. I wanna have a laugh too


----------



## nni

Soares isn't bad at translating. Most of the time he does a pretty good job. Translating is *hard* and most of the time the interviewers don't help. They ask windy questions instead of short ones (looking at you Joe Rogan).


----------



## SideWays222

Machida Karate said:


> For once i agree with you too... I think Anderson should be giving better answers, and i dont think he pulls off the I dont pay attention to smack talk good ether...
> 
> But at the same time, i don't really need Chael's smack talk to keep me interested in a Anderson Silva Fight...
> 
> Ok Chael is a good smack talker... GREAT, to bad all he wants to do is sit on you for 5 rounds...
> 
> So Anderson is more boring at Smack Talking, and Chael is way more boring at Fight Night then Anderson...
> 
> HMMM I like Anderson lol.....


I agree with you to an extent... but id also take Chael vs Nate,Yushin,Maia over Anderson vs Thales,Maia,Cote any day of the week.

Also, i want to clarify by what i mean when i say that Anderson doesn't pull the "Quiet stuff doesnt bother me" type of attitude.

-For one unlike someone like CroCop or Fedor when Anderson does it it doesnt feel like thats the real him. I tend to get the feeling that he goes out of his way to portray this type of attitude. Fake, as someone might say.
-Second i feel that he comes off very Cocky when he does this instead of coming off Humble which i tend to think that he is trying to portray.
-Third at times it is just really awkward. Silva wasnt always like this... i used to enjoy his interviews and his attitude, he used to come off as a real likeable fella. Even during a post fight interview with Joe when Silva screams "I love to make fight" it didnt come off as awkward it was more amusing and you liked the guy for trying. He just doesnt have that aura around him anymore.


----------



## limba

I don't have any problem with him retiring at MW. But until he retires, i want to see him again fighting at LHW. 2-3 fights at least: Shogun, Jones, Rampage...
Than he can retire at MW. With or without the belt.


----------



## Johnni G

Ih really, what a surprise


----------



## Johnni G

Lol nice vid


----------



## nni

I hope you realize he doesn't cut from 220 pounds. He walks around at 220 when not training for a fight. Two different things.


----------



## MrObjective

Chael's resonse "People don't want tune in to see two people fighting - they want to know why they are fighting. This is a business.."

I personally watch MMA for good match-ups and watching MMA. Smack talk gets annoying, go to WWE or whatever if that's your game - I don't even like reality TV or TUF personal smack talk from the coaches, I could care less. If there's a promising guy in TUF, i'll watch the fights. I don't like those personal little interviews and guys living in a house -- the drama of it all - I could care less.

I'd rather hear Chael Sonnen discuss his training regimen and diet, instead of his stand-up act. I would love to watch MMA fighters train in addition to fight. Don't care about 'promoting yourself.' I don't care about your personal beefs, if you want to earn my respect outside of the octagon, have an open workout. I've seen plenty of Silva's open workouts. I don't like GSP as a fighter, but beyond that he shares his workout routine and the things he does - I find that kind of thing a whole lot more worthwhile. Ditto Brock, Mir and Rua.

I want to see what Shane Carwin so can avoid the kind of acute 'gassing' episode he did against Brock - is he learning about sports physiology and strenuous exercise - understanding your bodies buffer systems and changing his routine diet to improve? There's no question Brock proved ridiculous perseverence and had a whole lot more of expendable energy, not to mention a ridiculous chin. Carwin's going to be fighting for the belt again me thinks late next year.

Chael is most certainly frustrated by a lack of response from Silva, obviously his goal is to illicit a loud hateful response from Silva - mission failed. Move on Chael, just shut up and get ready to fight.


----------



## enceledus

the best part of that video was the girls ass.


----------



## War

Maybe he decided to hang around and defend the MW title forever because Chris Leben is on his way for a title shot. I'm sure Silva wouldn't mind another 100% acc match for his record.

In reality though, I'm pretty much over the A.S. hype. Great fighter, not so great a guy respect wise in the ring. 

I think maybe it's because he reminds me of Johnny from the Karate Kid.


----------



## Kado

I thought Andy had good english? If it comes from ED even if its a translation I do not like it.


----------



## Guy Incognito

MrObjective said:


> Chael's resonse "People don't want tune in to see two people fighting - they want to know why they are fighting. This is a business.."
> 
> I personally watch MMA for good match-ups and watching MMA. Smack talk gets annoying, go to WWE or whatever if that's your game - I don't even like reality TV or TUF personal smack talk from the coaches, I could care less. If there's a promising guy in TUF, i'll watch the fights. I don't like those personal little interviews and guys living in a house -- the drama of it all - I could care less.
> 
> I'd rather hear Chael Sonnen discuss his training regimen and diet, instead of his stand-up act. I would love to watch MMA fighters train in addition to fight. Don't care about 'promoting yourself.' I don't care about your personal beefs, if you want to earn my respect outside of the octagon, have an open workout. I've seen plenty of Silva's open workouts. I don't like GSP as a fighter, but beyond that he shares his workout routine and the things he does - I find that kind of thing a whole lot more worthwhile. Ditto Brock, Mir and Rua.
> 
> I want to see what Shane Carwin so can avoid the kind of acute 'gassing' episode he did against Brock - is he learning about sports physiology and strenuous exercise - understanding your bodies buffer systems and changing his routine diet to improve? There's no question Brock proved ridiculous perseverence and had a whole lot more of expendable energy, not to mention a ridiculous chin. Carwin's going to be fighting for the belt again me thinks late next year.
> 
> Chael is most certainly frustrated by a lack of response from Silva, obviously his goal is to illicit a loud hateful response from Silva - mission failed. Move on Chael, just shut up and get ready to fight.


MMA is the only combative sport you have ever watched isn't it. business and hype is what comes first as you have to give people a reason to watch... in combative sports the casual fans come first.


----------



## AmdM

SideWays222 said:


> You might not like Chael which is fine but at-least be realistic.


I think i am being realistic.
Weak standup, no BJJ or any other submission art, good wrestling and a gnp that appears to me as kind of an Hail Mary gnp.
Im my book that´s not the recipe to a good/ great fighter.



guy incognito said:


> an average fighter who has been a top ten MW since 2006?


Unfortunately, that will only prove me right when i claim that the UFC MW div is the weakest by far.

At this time in UFC MW div history, Andy is the elementar key to support any kind of credit in there. Without him, the division would get to be the talent pool for one dimensional fighters.


----------



## demoman993

Can you imagine in a couple years when Jon Jones is in his prime and him and Anderson can fight each other?
Drool
But serious, I see this as just another tactic from AS. He doesn't have a clue what he wants to do. He knows he wants to make money and lots of it. He knows that nobody in the MW division is even remotely a challenge at this time and he's just making everyone sweat. He's very arrogant and confident in his abilities. Don't be surprised when he moves up to LHW and makes some waves.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

You cant be a supporter of wrestling and then say that BJJ is gay, and this is coming from a wrestler. He says he doesnt like to be on his back with his legs spread (BJJ), but he doesnt have a problem with being on TOP of people with their legs spread (wrestling)?
Both arts involve layign on men, get over it Chael.


----------



## AmdM

I feel that there´s someone out there trying to turn MMA into a freak show kind of like WWE...

MMA fighters usually have nothing but respect for each others, there´s no story behind a fight other than two guys who chose to fight for a living and get in there to put themselves in test and to see who´s the better fighter at the end of the day...

Those fighters, promoters and fans out there trying to make mma an clownish entertainment business make me sick.

It´s that simple, i feel that Andy thinks kind of like this, that´s why he responds to those stupid question with monosilabical words. it´s because those questions are false questions, those subjects do not exist other than in the minds of those who are fool enought to let themselves beliee that there´s some kind of veracity in Chael´s words.

WAKE UP

Chael doesn´t feel nothing of that.
He doesn´t believe anything he´s saying.
Hes just making a damm good job promoting a fight and promoting the very boring UFC MW division.
I don´t blame the guy for being an active part of a freak show as im sure that he is just obeying to superior orders...


----------



## AmdM

demoman993 said:


> Can you imagine in a couple years when Jon Jones is in his prime and him and Anderson can fight each other?
> Drool
> But serious, I see this as just another tactic from AS. He doesn't have a clue what he wants to do. He knows he wants to make money and lots of it. He knows that nobody in the MW division is even remotely a challenge at this time and he's just making everyone sweat. He's very arrogant and confident in his abilities. Don't be surprised when he moves up to LHW and makes some waves.


They should fight NOW.

Jones is getting experienced and Silva is getting old... seems fair enough to me.

No fun in watching a older Silva (37/39) going in there against a Jon Jones in his prime (25/28).


----------



## nni

AmdM said:


> They should fight NOW.
> 
> Jones is getting experienced and Silva is getting old... seems fair enough to me.
> 
> No fun in watching a older Silva (37/39) going in there against a Jon Jones in his prime (25/28).


Silva would destroy Jones. The guy has potential but come now, he has not beaten a top10 fighter yet and you want to throw him at AS? Silva would wipe the floor with him.


----------



## jonnyg4508

People here and MMA fans around the globe are too sensitive. This is mixed martial arts. Who gives two shits what he has to say. Anderson is not obligated to engage in a war of words with the clown. He has no obligation to go in depth about things. It is a fight, Anderson can say whatever he feels...why should he act different for other people?

As long as he doesn't pull 112 like things in upcoming fights I don't care what the hell he says. Can't believe some of the people here that get so mad over what Anderson has to say in a conference call. 

Chael has said Andersonn was boring from the get go. So why when he gives boring answers is he shocked and why are people mad at him.

Well guess what Chael, not everyone takes your route of words. Some fighters don't care what you say or what anyone has to say before a fight...and Anderson is one of them.

Quit crying people.



AmdM said:


> I feel that there´s someone out there trying to turn MMA into a freak show kind of like WWE...
> 
> MMA fighters usually have nothing but respect for each others, there´s no story behind a fight other than two guys who chose to fight for a living and get in there to put themselves in test and to see who´s the better fighter at the end of the day...
> 
> Those fighters, promoters and fans out there trying to make mma an clownish entertainment business make me sick.
> 
> It´s that simple, i feel that Andy thinks kind of like this, that´s why he responds to those stupid question with monosilabical words. it´s because those questions are false questions, those subjects do not exist other than in the minds of those who are fool enought to let themselves beliee that there´s some kind of veracity in Chael´s words.
> 
> WAKE UP
> 
> Chael doesn´t feel nothing of that.
> He doesn´t believe anything he´s saying.
> Hes just making a damm good job promoting a fight and promoting the very boring UFC MW division.
> I don´t blame the guy for being an active part of a freak show as im sure that he is just obeying to superior orders...


This. It is sad that fans are thirsty for Chael's incredibly old trash talk over and over. And seems like fans want to see WWE aspects in MMA. Anderson thinks it is dumb and so do I. Pretty pathetic that here in 2010 we are having a few page long threads on how Anderson answered conference call questions. What the hell has this sport came too and why and hell do we analyze something as stupid as meaningless as this.


----------



## AmdM

jonnyg4508 said:


> This. It is sad that fans are thirsty for Chael's incredibly old trash talk over and over. And seems like fans want to see WWE aspects in MMA. Anderson thinks it is dumb and so do I. Pretty pathetic that here in 2010 we are having a few page long threads on how Anderson answered conference call questions. What the hell has this sport came too and why and hell do we analyze something as stupid as meaningless as this.


So, so true.

Real nice to read your clear minded words.


----------



## AmdM

Silva´s best days are gone, don´t let yourself think that he is the same fighter he used to be.
It´s all downhill from now on, unfortunely for me since i love him as a fighter and im a big fan of him for that. 
I do believe that jones would get a win against Silva if the fight went past the 2nd round as im almost certain Jones would be able to.


----------



## osmium

It is funny how people are so easily manipulated by the media. UFC conference calls aren't 6 minutes long people and they were referencing questions multiple times that weren't in that clip. That is because those answers didn't fit into the story this site was fabricating. 

Here is what happened. The media badgers Andy to act like a buffoon and generate a story for them and when he refuses they get mad. Now pissed off at Andy they cut out a handful of questions and answers to create a narrative that supports their anger and attempt to paint Silva in a bad light. 

Yeah the guy who danced in public with Ariel Helwani, released videos of himself doing impersonations, and generally acts goofy has no personality and isn't fan friendly. T.O. and Chael aren't the standards for how athletes act in public Anderson is way more fan friendly and open than 99% of pro athletes are. What Anderson did is what every pro athlete is told to do by PR people. Have you people never watched a sports press conference it is nothing but platitudes because the sports media does nothing but try to goad you into saying something so they can rip you.


----------



## Ape City

When I open the webpage I get a warning from my anti virus saying the website is "suspicious and may contain malware". Anyone can confirm it is for sure clean? My AV does get oversensitive from time to time.

edit: found it on another site. Kinda same ol really. Chael talking smack, Anderson getting annoyed by being asked the same questions over and over. Chael hyping the fight, Anderson doing a good job of feeding chael.


----------



## Ape City

I hate this notion that Silva is pretending to not understand english. I can understand broken parts of Italian and French when I listen to TV but I can barely speak a word of either. The only people confused by this concept are people who are never exposed to a second language on a regular basis.


----------



## swpthleg

I'm amazed he can even fit those 3 hours in, in order to make sure he can still get all the shit talking in.


----------



## nni

AmdM said:


> Silva´s best days are gone, don´t let yourself think that he is the same fighter he used to be.
> It´s all downhill from now on, unfortunely for me since i love him as a fighter and im a big fan of him for that.
> I do believe that jones would get a win against Silva *if the fight went past the 2nd round* as im almost certain Jones would be able to.


Why do you think that? Do you think so little of AS that you don't think he can go more than 2 rounds with Bones Jones? You think he'd be gassed by then? The guy has fought 5 round fights a few times...


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Ape City said:


> I hate this notion that Silva is pretending to not understand english. I can understand broken parts of Italian and French when I listen to TV but I can barely speak a word of either. The only people confused by this concept are people who are never exposed to a second language on a regular basis.


Actually he does speak better English than most fighters from Brazil. Proof:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DRd7uzLaPg


----------



## AmdM

nni said:


> Why do you think that? Do you think so little of AS that you don't think he can go more than 2 rounds with Bones Jones? You think he'd be gassed by then? The guy has fought 5 round fights a few times...


I don´t think so litle of AS, so please don´t put that kind of words in my "mouth".
To me is the best mma fighter ever to step foot on the ring/ cage until now.
Im just being reasonable, the man is 35 yo and has shown at his last fights that he is not the same fighter from the 3rd round forwards.
Don´t know about you, but im now at the age of 33 and despiste training with regularity i feel that my body isnt what it used to be, not that i have less power but im not as explosive and cannot keep the pace for a long time as i used to be able to, so i can only assume that when i´ll be 35 the picture will be even... less better (don´t like the worse word for this subject) 



Squirrelfighter said:


> Actually he does speak better English than most fighters from Brazil. Proof:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DRd7uzLaPg


That only proves that is able to build 3 word sentences...

Sure isn´t enought if you want to make a point or explain something deeper.


----------



## vandalian

Chael is fighting Anderson because he beat Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami and Dan Miller, and because Vitor Belfort was injured.

Any other reasons Chael gives for why they are fighting are not reasons at all, but rather just a bunch of phoney-baloney stuff he made up to try and "hype" a fight.

Call me strange, but as a fan I want to know more about what these guys are really like, rather than listen to a bunch of nonsense they don't really mean. 

I want fighters, not cartoon characters. Sure, it's a business, but it's a _fighting_ business.


----------



## capsal

why doesn't anybody interview steven seagal to see what see what Anderson thinks about chael?


----------



## jasvll

Now we're attacking him for how he gives interviews? Can't we at least keep it to what he does in the ring?


----------



## Guy Incognito

*Rogan Talks Gsp Vs Silva, Silva Vs Sonnen, Fedor And Boxing*



> UFC commentator Joe Rogan on his weekly Ustream Podcast, joined by long time friend and comedian Bryan Callen talk about the dream match up between Anderson Silva and GSP, Fedor and M1 Co-promotion, and the state of Boxing.







http://www.mmaresolutions.com/joe-r...son-silva-chael-sonnen-fedor-and-boxing-video


----------



## Squirrelfighter

AmdM said:


> That only proves that is able to build 3 word sentences...
> 
> Sure isn´t enought if you want to make a point or explain something deeper.


He can get his point across can't he? I could care less about a developed sentence structure as long as I'm hearing it from the horse's mouth!

Example: "People! Do I deserve the title shot!" -Lyoto Machida 
The sentence structure wasn't perfect but it was him, and that's all that's important, the fighter talking himself.


----------



## yourtenderloins

Doesn't pull off the "doesn't pay attention to smack talk". You guys are nuts. Silva pulls that off better than anyone else in the UFC because he doesn't actually have to listen to it or be intimidated by it. Nothing Sonnen, or anyone else says will phase Silva in the slightest until someone is an actual threat to him. Silva won't listen to a word he says, or will laugh it all off right before he kicks his ass.


----------



## Calminian

guy incognito said:


> http://www.mmaresolutions.com/joe-r...son-silva-chael-sonnen-fedor-and-boxing-video


Is it just me, or is Rogan trying to sound like Dana?


----------



## spaulding91

you can say what you want about smack talk and how you feel about it. but the fact is after the maia fight 95% of the people at the bar(mostly casual fans) had no interest in watching anderson fight. now these same people are gonna come watch cuz chael has sold himself to the casual fan who were annoyed at andersons last fight and want to see him get beat up. 

sometimes as an educated fan we lose track of how the casual fan watching at the bar or with a group of friends thinks. Chael might lose the fight but hes bringing in buys and puttin money in his pocket. cant hate him for that.


----------



## The505Butcher

Calminian said:


> Is it just me, or is Rogan trying to sound like Dana?


How so?


----------



## Calminian

The505Butcher said:


> How so?


You know, F bomb every 3rd sentence. :confused02:


----------



## Dakota?

Calminian said:


> You know, F bomb every 3rd sentence. :confused02:


Thats just how he talks....


----------



## The505Butcher

Yeah Rogan has always talked like that. Watch his comedy. He also sees eye to eye with Dana on a lot of things.


----------



## VolcomX311

His comedy is grimey. F-bombs are the official be-all-adjectives in his stand up routine.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS

*K this has to be the worst title bout*

OK this has to be the worst UFC matchup for a title defense and the UFC wants to entitle themselves as the top tier in MMA...Chael sonnen cant spell his name dont care...4-3 barely above .500 record in UFC and hes going against the Spider 11-0, this cant be a title fight how in the world did this guy even get consideration... im very disappointed with this match up and im still waiting for dana to make up for the 50 i wasted for silvas last outing , Dont you guys agree this is by far one of the worst matchups???? Sure he talks alot of crap but really , even kids know who talks the loudest is often the one quieted first when the fists are flying...Id rather see Nate get another crack it was a exciting fight Hendo did a good job , lutter too had his chance...Im just saying for a #1 contender i would think his record would atleast be double what it is


----------



## Rusty

Nate would have got another chance but he was dominated by the big mouth.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS

Yeah i guess i still dont know tho he doesnt add up too a #1 contender not even CLOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Budhisten

Well when the champ is 11-0 it means you're running through your division, so the UFC has to feed him something, and that something is Chael... These fights could be avoided if Silva was willing to go up in weight, but he wants to stay... So once he gets done with all the contenders in his division he just stars all over... So Nate will get another shot given he doesn't lose all his fights from here on out, same goes for Silva of course


----------



## marcthegame

Personally I think Sonnen has no business in this fight and will get an ass whooping of a life time. Sonnen likes to take shots to get a take down. Anderson has him beat in every aspect of MMA. U can say Sonnen is a great wrestler but Silva has something special for a fight he is no traditional fighter. But I'll give sonnen this he has no bussiness in this fight but his mouth,etc has made me want to see this fight happen more than anything at 185. Hell he is going to get an ass whooping but u can't rule him out as anything can happen in there. People that love sonnen wants to see him beat silva and those who love silva wants to see sonnen get his ass beat. All in all it should be an entertaining fight.


----------



## Rusty

skinnyBIGGS said:


> Yeah i guess i still dont know tho he doesnt add up too a #1 contender not even CLOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He beat the guy that just about everyone thought was the biggest threat to Silva, including myself. He's the number one contender whether he adds up or not.


----------



## Hiro

The problem isn't that Anderson doesn't engage in trash talk, it's that he doesn't answer any questions with anything remotely interesting. Just answering 'no' on numerous occasions is him being an awkward, arrogant clown. 

He basically acts like he doesn't care what anyone thinks, doesn't really want to communicate with fans or the media, doesn't want to talk about his training or anything noteworthy, he just wants to say one word answers and frustrate everyone.

It's like he's got a chip on his shoulder, maybe because the media piss him off for always criticising him. Maybe he thinks that the fans and the media dont understand the sport and as that leads to criticism of him, he has just blocked it all out. If so that's a lame way to deal with it and makes him seem like a dick but hey ho, that's his deal.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Hiro said:


> The problem isn't that Anderson doesn't engage in trash talk, it's that he doesn't answer any questions with anything remotely interesting. Just answering 'no' on numerous occasions is him being an awkward, arrogant clown.
> 
> He basically acts like he doesn't care what anyone thinks, doesn't really want to communicate with fans or the media, doesn't want to talk about his training or anything noteworthy, he just wants to say one word answers and frustrate everyone.
> 
> It's like he's got a chip on his shoulder, maybe because the media piss him off for always criticising him. Maybe he thinks that the fans and the media dont understand the sport and as that leads to criticism of him, he has just blocked it all out. If so that's a lame way to deal with it and makes him seem like a dick but hey ho, that's his deal.


If fans don't like it don't buy his PPVs. Maybe then his relationship with media and fans will actually matter.

If Dana doesn't like it then cut him.

Until then I don't think anyone has a legit reason to think he owes anything to you. 

Put someone in front of him who is worthg fighting and watch greatness. Put guys with no chance at beating him and watch crap. It is simple as simple gets. Odd Dana hasn't figured that out yet.

He owes nothing to anyone besides putting forth his best in the octagon. Outside of 112 I see nothing wrong he has done in his career.


----------



## Majortom505

The505Butcher said:


> Yeah Rogan has always talked like that. Watch his comedy. He also sees eye to eye with Dana on a lot of things.


Everything.


----------



## AceCombat

Chael Sonnen is LITERALLY the greatest threat to Silva since Hendo; I'm not saying Chael is the greatest fighter/match-up for Silva out there by any means, but I'm certian he will be more of a challenge then the likes on Leites, Maia, Cote' (stylistically) and perhaps even Franklin. If it were up to me he'd fight Belfort or Shogun.


----------



## edlavis88

AceCombat said:


> Chael Sonnen is LITERALLY the greatest threat to Silva since Hendo; I'm not saying Chael is the greatest fighter/match-up for Silva out there by any means, but I'm certian he will be more of a challenge then the likes on Leites, Maia, Cote' (stylistically) and perhaps even Franklin. If it were up to me he'd fight Belfort or Shogun.


That says a lot about the state of the MW division. Lots and lots of good level fighters but very few truely world class fighters. Personally the only guy i see in that weight division with the potential to beat Silva is Gerald Harris, and at the moment he is very raw and untested.

It's a shame but until Anderson moves the MW title fights wont be anywhere near as exciting as the other divisions in the UFC.


----------



## Walker

You're making the mistake of referring to a "#1 contender" being a consideration for making a title fight in the UFC. Dana will never use rankings as they do not make title bouts for champions against a clear cut #1 contender. They make title fights that will hopefully generate PPV buys and get people excited to see the fight regardless if has the supposed #1 contender. 

Silva was supposed to fight Belfort but the injury prevented that and Chael, at least, has done his part to try and spark interest in this fight with all his talk. Problem is Hendo pissed off Silva and he took it out on him to finish it quickly- Anderson said he felt the same way with Maia and decided to clown him and punish him without finishing the fight. At this point you can't really know how Anderson will fight or if he will decide to aggressively finish the fight.

Sonnen will try over and over to take him down and I'd think there will be a nasty knee to the dome at one point that should lead to a KO but again who can say with Silva now.

Either way using the clear #1 contender argument will not work with the UFC and how they make title fights.


----------



## enceledus

starting the title of your thread out with "K" (which I'm assuming is supposed to be like mmmkay? ) may not exactly get people to respect your opinion... just saying...


But no I don't agree. This is definitely Silva's biggest challenge since Henderson.


----------



## UrbanBounca

I'm giving Sonnen more credit than anyone else has given him. We saw Fedor lose last month to a barely ranked Werdum. I'm convinced, anything can happen now.


----------



## marcthegame

UrbanBounca said:


> I'm giving Sonnen more credit than anyone else has given him. We saw Fedor lose last month to a barely ranked Werdum. I'm convinced, anything can happen now.


I'm not counting out Sonnen since anything can happen but we are talking about anderson silva and Chael Sonnen. Werdum is a great fighter and is still improving he is like the Maia of HW. However Chael brings nothing to the table. Fedor was great but anderson silva can do things fedor can't. If Sonnen does beat ANderson it will be the second biggest upset in MMA history.


----------



## Dan0

*Sonnen trash-talking highlight*

Enjoy! :thumb02:


----------



## The Horticulturist

ahhahahahaha. I love these! LOVE LOVE LOVE!

Don't care what happens in the fight. The hype is awesome thanks 100% to Chael.


----------



## Hiro

jonnyg4508 said:


> If fans don't like it don't buy his PPVs. Maybe then his relationship with media and fans will actually matter.
> 
> If Dana doesn't like it then cut him.
> 
> Until then I don't think anyone has a legit reason to think he owes anything to you.
> 
> Put someone in front of him who is worthg fighting and watch greatness. Put guys with no chance at beating him and watch crap. It is simple as simple gets. Odd Dana hasn't figured that out yet.
> 
> He owes nothing to anyone besides putting forth his best in the octagon. Outside of 112 I see nothing wrong he has done in his career.


Yea poor old Anderson, give him some challenges. Oh no, I forgot, he wont move to 205 and wants to stay at middleweight, the division he's cleared out. But it's all Dana's fault, right?

Youre right he doesn't owe anyone anything, but in showing thats exactly how he feels he comes off like a dick, pretty simple. All he has to do for promotion is a few interviews and he can't even be bothered to do that.


----------



## Mirage445

lol, I love the queued applause at the end.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Hiro said:


> Yea poor old Anderson, give him some challenges. Oh no, I forgot, he wont move to 205 and wants to stay at middleweight, the division he's cleared out. But it's all Dana's fault, right?
> 
> Youre right he doesn't owe anyone anything, but in showing thats exactly how he feels he comes off like a dick, pretty simple. All he has to do for promotion is a few interviews and he can't even be bothered to do that.


So he said for years that he wants the best fights and would even be willing to fight Mir at HW. But then all of sudden he changes his mind? You don't think Dana has something to say about it? Do you think Dana wants Silva to run through his best division and hold that belt when he is no longer a fan favorite and was never a big draw anyway? You think he wants Silva to leave and do that to the 205 division and leave the MW division with a guy like Sonnen or Marquardt ruling it? Doubtful. Anderson is the only reason anyone cares about that division.

He is 35 years old and has killed basically everyone. He SHOULD stay at MW. It's quite sad that Dana and Joe Silva wasted fights of his career against a guy like Leities, who is no longer even in the UFC. Dana White should have given him mega fights long ago. Silva as dominant as he still is...is at the end of his career, now.

And why is it o.k. for fighters like Ali (whom I have always been a huge fan of) to go OVERBOARD in interviews. Not only talk crap but make a simple interview or conference some spectical.. Why are fighters who do that in the right. But on the other end of extremes Silva gives a couple word answers to questions he has been asked countless times...why is he beaten up over it? 

Why can't some fighters be Ali, Sonnen, Mayweather...and some be Anderson Silva? And some be middle of the road like Hughes or whoever. Why does everyone have to answer questions the same and the way fans feel fit? Makes no sense. I for one could't care less what these guys said in an interview. It is now a media driven world...full of gossip and coverage over the smallest issues. It is good to see someone not give a rat's ass about the media and making sporting events a circus. 


People are different. Just as he is care free when it comes to the media and questions...fans and media should be just as care free whether he responded the "right" way or not. I like his style. He doesn't let you get a reaction out of him. Even Chael is getting frustrated that Silva won't play his game with him. Anderson is eating it up on the inside and is laughing at the fact that people and Chael are so bent out of shape over his "short" answers. Pretty funny that Chael, the media, and Dana White try to get a reaction out of Silva, yet he is the one that gets a reaction out of them...with trying 1% as hard as Chael does to do so.


----------



## Sousa

I can't believe this guy talks trash about the Nogueiras AND Brazil the country.Just ridiculous


----------



## gwabblesore

Lol at the "Anderson Silva's fan" part :thumbsup:


----------



## dario03

I wonder if he really mailed him a list of demands that included erecting a statue in Chaels likeness in his living room and to bow to it everyday. I thought that was hilarious especially since he said that right after saying they were simple demands.


----------



## Kreed

its usually these sort of matchups that leads to upsets


----------



## Mike Male$h

Kinda a disappointment since its been stated several times that he was planning to move up to 205 after this fight or sometime soon. I know nothing was official or confirmed when he said that but it still would have been nice to see him fight at LHW or even HW for that matter, would be interesting to see him at 265 and somewhat near brocks size would be pretty interesting IMO.

Hes getting older now so to keep doing what he currently is by walking heavier(like all fighters) then cutting back and going back up is taking a toll on his body from what Ive heard on yahoo sports a few months back as he cuts a pretty fair amount of weight.

A disappointment none the less but its his decision. So really what will be left at MW then?


----------



## jonnyg4508

Mike Male$h said:


> A disappointment none the less but its his decision. So really what will be left at MW then?


It can't be any worse than the last 2 years of the MW division.

Cote
Leites
Maia
Sonnen

Can't get much worse than that.


----------



## Whitehorizon

dario03 said:


> I wonder if he really mailed him a list of demands that included erecting a statue in Chaels likeness in his living room and to bow to it everyday. I thought that was hilarious especially since he said that right after saying they were simple demands.


Beat me to it.. I died laughing at that haha.. 

Im a Silva fan and have been getting annoyed with these, but this is good stuff here! haha


----------



## AmdM

Whitehorizon said:


> Beat me to it.. I died laughing at that haha..
> 
> Im a Silva fan and have been getting annoyed with these, but this is good stuff here! haha


Why are you getting annoyed?
For sure Andy is not getting annoyed by that, i can see him in the Blackhouse laughing of this vids with the other guys.

It´s just Chael saying stuff someone scripted for him in order to hype the fight, or do you really think is serious?
And let me say it, thanks to Chael´s acting skills, UFC 117 is gonna get a lot more ppv buys...


----------



## HexRei

Ape City said:


> I hate this notion that Silva is pretending to not understand english. I can understand broken parts of Italian and French when I listen to TV but I can barely speak a word of either. The only people confused by this concept are people who are never exposed to a second language on a regular basis.


Exactly.


----------



## Iuanes

Rogan gives ALOT more credit to Fedor than Dana White does. If Dana got the same question about Fedor vs Lesnar it would be 5 minutes of '****' 'FEDOR' 'OVERRATED' 'RETARDED'.


----------



## Diokhan

"free toy in my happy meal" -part still wins. Sonnen = Hilarious!

and yes, he'll take the belt.


----------



## Diokhan

More Vitor ducking? Sonnen takes his belt anyway so he can retire mw whenever he wants to, but I kinda wanted Vitor to prove my opinion that Silva's striking (although it is awesome) is overhyped to hell. Vitor was supposed to be the first real striker he has faced, if the fight doesn't happen and he fights easy tailormade match ups like Griffin on LHW we'll never see him against a high level striker, specially on his own weight class.


----------



## Mx2

Diokhan said:


> More Vitor ducking? Sonnen takes his belt anyway so he can retire mw whenever he wants to, but I kinda wanted Vitor to prove my opinion that Silva's striking (although it is awesome) is overhyped to hell. Vitor was supposed to be the first real striker he has faced, if the fight doesn't happen and he fights easy tailormade match ups like Griffin on LHW we'll never see him against a high level striker, specially on his own weight class.


How does this show that he is ducking Vitor? Since 2008 Vitor's been fighting at middleweight except for UFC 103 which was at 195 catchweight.


----------



## UrbanBounca

At first, I was annoyed with Silva and his 'lack of English', but after thinking about it, English is his second language. I don't even have a second language, therefore, I can't speculate.


----------



## Freiermuth

Sonnen doesn't pose Silva any threat IMO either, but he does deserve his shot because he put together a string of nice W's.


----------



## Freiermuth

It's just a confidence thing, AS just needs to have a beer or two before an interview and his English would be just fine ....at least that's how I am.


----------



## UrbanBounca

marcthegame said:


> I'm not counting out Sonnen since anything can happen but we are talking about anderson silva and Chael Sonnen. Werdum is a great fighter and is still improving he is like the Maia of HW. However Chael brings nothing to the table. Fedor was great but anderson silva can do things fedor can't. If Sonnen does beat ANderson it will be the second biggest upset in MMA history.


Silva has a good striking game. We haven't seen enough of him anywhere else, and Travis Lutter potentially exposed him in their fight. It's a far shot, but I believe Sonnen is ready. I can't say the same for Silva, especially after his last three appearances.


----------



## marcthegame

UrbanBounca said:


> Silva has a good striking game. We haven't seen enough of him anywhere else, and Travis Lutter potentially exposed him in their fight. It's a far shot, but I believe Sonnen is ready. I can't say the same for Silva, especially after his last three appearances.


Silva has a great striking game. We both can agree that silva ground game is a lot better than Sonnen. As for takedowns and takedown defence i do believe he has grown since the lutter fight. Plus Silva is that type of freakish athlete than can prevent takedowns and can pull tricks out of his ass that no fighter can do.


----------



## Syxx Paq

The only people you can say are qualified to fight him for his title arent in the UFC, so Dana just gets Joe to make him the most money, chael talks shit, chael was begging for this fight before he lost to maia, why not capitalize on his reckless ambition?


----------



## TraMaI

skinnyBIGGS said:


> Yeah i guess i still dont know tho he doesnt add up too a #1 contender not even CLOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aside from the fact that he completely tooled two of the three top contenders in the division that were lined up for shots in Okami and Marquardt, yeah, he totally is a can. :sarcastic12:


----------



## osmium

TraMaI said:


> Aside from the fact that he completely tooled two of the three top contenders in the division that were lined up for shots in Okami and Marquardt, yeah, he totally is a can. :sarcastic12:


Okami hasn't really beaten any top competition and I don't think he was in line for a title shot for beating Dean Lister. 

I'm alright with this matchup he has 3 quality wins in a row. Chael will get completely destroyed and/or embarrassed but make a list of MWs in the UFC who wouldn't. I have no interest in seeing Nate get tooled again, at least Chael is a new guy to add to the highlight reel. 

The problem is moving forward after Andy owns Vitor. Then you have Bisping, Akiyama, Wandy, Belcher, and Okami who he doesn't have a win over. How many of those guys can people see getting 3 wins in a row over tough competition? Maybe Wandy since he would only need 1 after he beats down Leben but the rest have shown they are unlikely to be able to do it.


----------



## osmium

Hiro said:


> The problem isn't that Anderson doesn't engage in trash talk, it's that he doesn't answer any questions with anything remotely interesting. Just answering 'no' on numerous occasions is him being an awkward, arrogant clown.


No, it is him supplying the information that was asked of him. The question was has he changed his training for the Chael fight in comparison to the Maia fight. That is asking for him to be affirm or deny a statement. Maybe the reporters should learn to ask proper initial and follow up questions if they wanted more information than that. He wasn't answering everything with one word either people seriously just make shit up about Anderson nonstop.


----------



## TheNinja

"I've been training with Steven Segal" ROFL...I love that video with them 2 training..I hope he uses some of that.


----------



## diablo5597

Silva has never faced a wrestler as good as Sonnen. Don't say Henderson is as good because he isn't. Sonnen isn't the greatest fighter, but he is so good at wrestling that he has a decent chance of holding him down long enough for a decision. I think Anderson will KO him or submit him, but Sonnen has a chance to wrestle his way to a decision.


----------



## vandalian

RustyRenegade said:


> Nate would have got another chance but he was dominated by the big mouth.


Thanks. Looks like it's another night of crying into my pillow.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Haha, great video to remind me how shitty his submission defense and GNP is. It may take 2-3 rounds, but Silva will eventually submit or KO this one trick pony. Then all the hype he made surrounding this fight will carry onto his next fight...then again, no one will care about Chael after this fight so all this work would be for nothing.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i think sonnen can win it, in every fight anderson plays around for the 1st minute if sonnen is smart he will attack anderson before he gets comfortable, but he also shouldn't just dive in like leben did in his debut, chael has great suffocating GNP as well if he can take silva down


----------



## UFC_OWNS

m1 are crazy morons, they wanted ufc to let in not-needed russian fighters that noone wanted to see and have 50% of revenue and have co-promotion for 1 fighter(and this is after he lost), i agree with rogan and the ufc wtf is up with you assholes.


----------



## Soojooko

I'm really tired of Dana/Rogan/whoever constantly going on about co-promotion.

Find me one quote from anybody that states anything even remotely along the lines of M-1 wanting 50% of revenue.

I've read one quote only from M1 themselves that said they wanted 50% revenue in very specific regions. Regions the UFC are currently NOT EVEN SHOWING IN. NOT the states. NOT western europe. I tire of repeating this over and over but until I see some evidence, everybody spouting these rubbish quotes is simply being a tiny cog for Danas UFC hype machine and not even realizing it.

M1 are not gangsters. M1 are not crooks. They are simply an eastern MMA organization. THATS IT. Jesus... this isnt TV. These are real people with real dreams and passion in their product. A product which has had a single P4P great fighter on their books that wont fight for the UFC... surprise, surprise there when the UFC paints them as a bunch of criminals.


----------



## R3353

"I've been training with Steven Segal" hahahahha! To me that shows how big of a threat Silva thinks Sonnen is.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i for 1 love sonnen's smacktalk it is funnyy and yes you do want hype for fights(that rhymes) i would not have ordered evans vs jackson if it wasnt for the hype, hell i would never order any ppv if it had no hype(115 comes to mind even though it was a decent ppv)


----------



## Soojooko

Is it possible to be as skilled as Anderson Silva and not come across a bit smug? If it was me.... I would be far far worse. At the end of the day, he is a real proper Jedi warrior. I would rather be Darth Maul then flippin' Obe-wan any day.


----------



## pipe

"One trick pony" Thats a good phrase to sum Chael up i think. Im still gunna stick a few £ on him though, his one trick may work.


----------



## pipe

He can win, and I think its worth a punt at 7/2. I wont be pretty but if he can drag Silva down and avoid subs ( a big ask, I know) I think he will be able to stay 'active' enough in Silvas guard and get a snooze fest UD.

Im not convinced of Silvas Cardio either, he seemed to slow down against Maia in the 4th and 5th


----------



## BobbyCooper

Chael is awesome :thumb02:

but does anybody from you know, where I can watch the entire Question/Answer video from Chael?? I only saw those 10 min and 3 min clips.. is it anywhere? 

I haven't found it on the UFC homepage either..

thanks guys!


----------



## MrObjective

Soojooko said:


> Is it possible to be as skilled as Anderson Silva and not come across a bit smug? If it was me.... I would be far far worse. At the end of the day, he is a real proper Jedi warrior. I would rather be Darth Maul then flippin' Obe-wan any day.


Darth Maul was a pretty acrobatic dude, a bit show boatish I thought.


----------



## Danm2501

Perfect analogy for Anderson then.


----------



## MrObjective

UFC_OWNS said:


> m1 are crazy morons, they wanted ufc to let in not-needed russian fighters that noone wanted to see and have 50% of revenue and have co-promotion for 1 fighter(and this is after he lost), i agree with rogan and the ufc wtf is up with you assholes.


They have a UFC event for England with mediocre fighters, the next UFC that's all Brazil with elite level fighters (including the greatest fighter of all time)---why not do a co-promote or whatever - pit up some fight for Fedor and and his elite Russian MMA fighters. Split the profits, if Zuffa's fighters better they prove a point.

Is anyone going to really care about the 'co-promote' business shock. Figure it out and just make fights happen.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

pipe said:


> He can win, and I think its worth a punt at 7/2. I wont be pretty but if he can drag Silva down and avoid subs ( a big ask, I know) I think he will be able to stay 'active' enough in Silvas guard and get a snooze fest UD.
> 
> Im not convinced of Silvas Cardio either, he seemed to slow down against Maia in the 4th and 5th


i'm taking a punt too and ill order it, sonnen is different to other people to fight silva, this he lands on top of silvas guard sonnen can grind him away and frustrate silva into mistakes.also see his fight vs marquart it was quite dominating


----------



## Toxic

Why do people say if he can get Anderson down? When did Anderson develop this super TD defense? People Chael Sonnen could possibly be the best wrestler in the sport (his freestyle may not be as good as GSP but he has a nasty shot and competed globably in greco and I think his clinch game is much better )Okami is a good wrestler Chael man handled him, Marquardt trains with GSP and Rashad both good wrestlers but could not stop the TD despite the fact it had to be obvious when they were preparing for the fight what Sonnen's gameplan was. Gusy Sonnen can get the fight down there is no question.


----------



## Hiro

Darth Maul wouldn't show off for 2 rounds and then stop fighting .

He'd also say something interesting in an interview, so as to not seem like a bore, a miserable sod or both :thumb02:


----------



## MrObjective

Danm2501 said:


> Perfect analogy for Anderson then.


Darth Maul kept his mouth shut the entire movie too, just executed his game plan and kicked ass. In the end though, his screwing around instead of finishing OB1 was his down fall.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqydT7h3ZJE



Hiro said:


> Darth Maul wouldn't show off for 2 rounds and then stop fighting .
> 
> He'd also say something interesting in an interview, so as to not seem like a bore, a miserable sod or both :thumb02:


Maul had OB1 hanging on for his dear life as he would fall in to the never ending hole, and Maul just paced back and forth. Eventually OB1 recovered, backflipped over him and caught him.

I seriously doubt that Andseron Silva's end comes about by a showboating act backfiring on him.


----------



## elardo

This is beyond nerdy now.



SideWays222 said:


> I thought Anderson looked like the dummy. The dude has no personality and totally fails in having the persona that someone like Fedor or CroCop had in pride. Anderson being the "quiet i dont pay attention to smack talk" doesn't pull it off very well. Mentioning the thing with Steven Seagal i couldn't tell if he was kidding or not. It wasn't funny and if he is serious he has lost his mind thinking Steven Seagal is going to help him beat Chael. The dude is getting straight up Akward to me lately... i dont like listening to his interviews anymore. Thank god for Chael or i wouldn't even be that interested in Anderson fighting anymore.


That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

Alright, I've heard the quote a few times now... "I've beaten every champion except one."

Maybe I'm just out of the loop... but has he beaten ANY champion?


----------



## The Horticulturist

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Alright, I've heard the quote a few times now... "I've beaten every champion except one."
> 
> Maybe I'm just out of the loop... but has he beaten ANY champion?


HAHAHAHA


That is what makes it so awesome.

Dan Miller was Cage Fury and IFL Champ.... but I'm sure Sonnen didn't even know that.


----------



## Soojooko

Wow. Sonnen knows what hes doing. He is in the spotlight and hes doing everything he can to make sure the UFC keeps him around as long as possible. Did you hear the crowd cheering at the end?! The UFC will never dump a fighter who gets the fans going like that, no matter how many loses. Dan Hardy did the same shit. Got his ( undeserved ) title fight and did his damnedest to entertain or annoy in the mean time. Who cares which. Either is better than no interest at all.

Sonnen has no idea at all what its going to feel like in there. No idea. He thinks he does.... but he doesn't. He will afterwards. No doubt he'll have something entertaining to say... assuming his jaw still works.


----------



## TheWulf

I hate that guy so much.


----------



## Ivan

While some people have fighting highlights.. trashes to trashes and junk to junk...


----------



## Whitehorizon

I agree, if the UFC co-promoted a couple fights with M1 and the UFC fighters won, it would bring in more fans. Fans who dont watch UFC for whatever reason. Let them see the UFC has legit fighters. 

Dana always claims to be the best, take a chance and put your money where your mouth is. Even if you had a contract for a year or like 6 fights. What could it hurt really? It would make the UFC look less like American Ass Holes. They are trying to extend the sport by giving fans a few fights they want to see, while bringing MMA together through separate promotions.


----------



## morninglightmt

SJ said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> That is what makes it so awesome.
> 
> Dan Miller was Cage Fury and IFL Champ.... but I'm sure Sonnen didn't even know that.


Nate was the King of Pancrase Middleweight Champion like 5 years ago.

And he's 1-1 against Trevor Prangley, who only way after their fights went on to win championship titles at BoDog and MFC.

Prangley beat him in their first fight by sub and Sonnon won the second by decision.... who would have guessed :sarcastic12:

Sonnon has never held a title in any org. to my knowledge.


----------



## Whitehorizon

AmdM said:


> Why are you getting annoyed?
> For sure Andy is not getting annoyed by that, i can see him in the Blackhouse laughing of this vids with the other guys.
> 
> It´s just Chael saying stuff someone scripted for him in order to hype the fight, or do you really think is serious?
> And let me say it, thanks to Chael´s acting skills, UFC 117 is gonna get a lot more ppv buys...


Honestly I forgot I even said I was annoyed. I was/am a Sonnen fan in WEC and have rooted for him in all his UFC fights because he just doesnt seem to quit. 

It is a little annoying though seeing Chael this Chael that when before no one talked about him. Though, I didnt realize until recently how cocky he is. Now all his fans are coming from the wood work, like they were to scared to talk about him before now.

Its awesome and horrible at the same time seeing two fighters you like going at each other though...


----------



## jonnyg4508

Still hard for me to understand how Chael can say things he doesn't believe in interviews, goes way off the wall, bashing other fighters having nothing to do with this fight (like Franklin recently, and so on and people have no problem with his answers and remarks. Actually some people eat it up. 

Yet if Anderson doesn't give some in depth answer or if he goofs off and says Segal trained him....he as seen as some ego maniac. 

Hypocrisy if you ask me.:confused03:


----------



## Hiro

MrObjective said:


> Darth Maul kept his mouth shut the entire movie too, just executed his game plan and kicked ass. In the end though, his screwing around instead of finishing OB1 was his down fall.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqydT7h3ZJE
> 
> 
> 
> Maul had OB1 hanging on for his dear life as he would fall in to the never ending hole, and Maul just paced back and forth. Eventually OB1 recovered, backflipped over him and caught him.
> 
> I seriously doubt that Andseron Silva's end comes about by a showboating act backfiring on him.


lol :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222

elardo said:


> This is beyond nerdy now.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make any sense.


Read it twice over and i had no problem understanding it. That could be because i wrote it... :confused02:



jonnyg4508 said:


> Still hard for me to understand how Chael can say things he doesn't believe in interviews, goes way off the wall, bashing other fighters having nothing to do with this fight (like Franklin recently, and so on and people have no problem with his answers and remarks. Actually some people eat it up.
> 
> Yet if Anderson doesn't give some in depth answer or if he goofs off and says Segal trained him....he as seen as some ego maniac.
> 
> Hypocrisy if you ask me.:confused03:



What remarks did he make about Rich?? Only ones i can think is that he sais Franklin and Team Quest have had beef??


----------



## vandalian

Toxic said:


> Why do people say if he can get Anderson down? When did Anderson develop this super TD defense? People Chael Sonnen could possibly be the best wrestler in the sport (his freestyle may not be as good as GSP but he has a nasty shot and competed globably in greco and I think his clinch game is much better )Okami is a good wrestler Chael man handled him, Marquardt trains with GSP and Rashad both good wrestlers but could not stop the TD despite the fact it had to be obvious when they were preparing for the fight what Sonnen's gameplan was. Gusy Sonnen can get the fight down there is no question.


This is true. Lutter's not exactly a takedown machine, but he had little trouble putting Anderson on his back.

I think more important questions than "can Sonnen get the takedown?" are "what can he do with it?" and "what can Silva do off his back."


----------



## vilify

Chael comes off as a desperate and bitter loser who's 15 mins of fame is running out quick. 

As for Andy, he's doing what he does, deal with it or find another hobby and quit obsessing over press conferences. The guy has been asked those same questions 100's of times and he's getting criticized for not answering them enthusiastically. WTF?


----------



## jonnyg4508

SideWays222 said:


> Read it twice over and i had no problem understanding it. That could be because i wrote it... :confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What remarks did he make about Rich?? Only ones i can think is that he sais Franklin and Team Quest have had beef??


http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=12157&zoneid=2

If its true or not I don't care. Franklin has fought tiwce the caliber of opponents Sonnen has.


----------



## BadTrip

Toxic said:


> Why do people say if he can get Anderson down? When did Anderson develop this super TD defense? People Chael Sonnen could possibly be the best wrestler in the sport (his freestyle may not be as good as GSP but he has a nasty shot and competed globably in greco and I think his clinch game is much better )Okami is a good wrestler Chael man handled him, Marquardt trains with GSP and Rashad both good wrestlers but could not stop the TD despite the fact it had to be obvious when they were preparing for the fight what Sonnen's gameplan was. Gusy Sonnen can get the fight down there is no question.


I believe you're on the right track here Toxic... although I don't think Sonnen's wrestling is anywhere near the calibur of GSP's, that's not the discussion....
soo....Sonnen WILL get multiple takedowns, eh? I wouldn't be surprised. ...but here's the rub.. I think Anderson is not intimidated about going to the ground with Chael. Chael isn't the BJJ master that Maia and Leites are and I don't think anderson will fear Chael's take downs...and won't be so concerned about grappling and rolling on the mat with Chael.
Hopefully it will be a return to the Anderson Silva who puts on exciting fights. With Chael's agression I suspect there will be many opportunies for counter-striking... which is where Silva can be so effective.

just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## BadTrip

vandalian said:


> This is true. Lutter's not exactly a takedown machine, but he had little trouble putting Anderson on his back.
> 
> I think more important questions than "can Sonnen get the takedown?" are "what can he do with it?" and "what can Silva do off his back."


^^ exactly


----------



## jonnyg4508

vilify said:


> Chael comes off as a desperate and bitter loser who's 15 mins of fame is running out quick.
> 
> As for Andy, he's doing what he does, deal with it or find another hobby and quit obsessing over press conferences. The guy has been asked those same questions 100's of times and he's getting criticized for not answering them enthusiastically. WTF?


Yea no kidding...

Anderson are you training differently for Sonnen than you did for Maia?

What Anderson would respond if he was as desparte for attention as Sonnen is...

"With Maia I had to avoid the ground because of his excellent submissions. For this fight I'm working on slapping a triangle choke on quite easily, since Chael seems to love tapping."


----------



## osmium

Toxic said:


> Why do people say if he can get Anderson down? When did Anderson develop this super TD defense? People Chael Sonnen could possibly be the best wrestler in the sport (his freestyle may not be as good as GSP but he has a nasty shot and competed globably in greco and I think his clinch game is much better )Okami is a good wrestler Chael man handled him, Marquardt trains with GSP and Rashad both good wrestlers but could not stop the TD despite the fact it had to be obvious when they were preparing for the fight what Sonnen's gameplan was. Gusy Sonnen can get the fight down there is no question.


Anderson has very good takedown defense when he is trying to avoid being taken to the ground. How many takedowns has he given up from an outside shot in the UFC? Probably one, maybe two. 

Nate got out wrestled by Anderson the guy isn't as good as people think and Okami has never beaten any top competition. The "if" comes in because it might not last long enough for that to happen and we don't know how Chael is going to react to Anderson pummeling him every time he gets in range. Chael should eventually be able to take Andy down if the fight doesn't end quickly, he isn't completing the shot every time though. 

I love how people pretend Andy has no wrestling defense skills because he gets taken down doing flying knees. This whole he has never faced a wrestler as good as Chael thing is amusing also. Dan Henderson is a lot closer as a wrestler to Chael than anyone Chael has faced is to Andy as a fighter. This is a huge step up in competition for Chael not Andy he faces quality fighters every time out.


----------



## Guy Incognito

*I've got a guy in mind and I'll challenge him on the night of the 7th - Sonnen*

There's no doubt that Chael Sonnen has his sights on the UFC middleweight title and his Aug. 7 fight with Anderson Silva. That doesn't mean that there aren't other targets in mind for the Oregonian if he walks out of Oakland with the title belt.

Make no mistake, the goal for Sonnen heading into UFC 117 is for the championship gold, not getting a win over Anderson Silva. Beating Silva is what he has to do to get the title, but that's not the feather in his cap.

"The opponent just doesn't matter," Sonnen said about Silva. "That's what bullies do; that's what Anderson does. Guys go out and they pick their fights, and they take easy fights. Fighting math teachers from Ohio, and one-legged guys from Canada, this is going to be a tremendous difference when he gets in there with an All-American from Portland, Ore."

Sonnen takes direct aim at past opponents of Silva, including Patrick Cote and most notably former UFC middleweight champion Rich Franklin. The Cincinnati native was long embroiled in a controversy about a potential fight with Sonnen's close friend and training partner, Matt Lindland, before he was cut from the UFC. 

According to Sonnen, he also called for a fight with Franklin, but the former the current 205-pound contender wanted none of it. 

"I challenged Rich for 18 months, and he never responded," said Sonnen. "I challenged Anderson Silva for four years and he ducked me every bit of the way. I challenged both of those guys and in the process I fought 12 guys in the Top 10, beat 10 of them, beat every champion in every organization there's ever been accept one, and that's cause neither of those guys would give me my shot.

"I beat the Elite XC champion, I've beat (the) Strikeforce champion, I beat Bodog's champion, I beat (the) IFL's champion, I beat the WEC champion twice. I beat every champion in every company that's ever been, and there's not another middleweight living today that can make that claim, except for the UFC champion and the math teacher wouldn't fight me, and neither would the "Spider." But he's here now, and he's not here on his own free will. He's here because Uncle Dana made him do it."

The brash contender says there's already someone in mind for whom he'd like to fight next if he gets past Silva, but it's likely the UFC has already crowned a top contender for the winner of the fight. 

"I believe Vitor's in line next, though that's probably not who I would want to fight. I've got a guy in mind and I'll challenge him on the night of the 7th, but I think Vitor's who Uncle Dana has lined up as the next contender," Sonnen commented.

One thing is for sure, Sonnen has no plans of offering a fight to Rich Franklin.

"In fact, when I am the champ, I don't plan on giving Rich a title shot," he stated.
There appears to be no love lost between Sonnen and Franklin, but for now he'll concentrate on trying to get past Anderson Silva, which is no easy task.

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=12157&zoneid=2

probably GSP. and could you imagine the trash talk, chael vs an openly gay french-canadian, it would be legendary.


----------



## SideWays222

guy incognito said:


> There's no doubt that Chael Sonnen has his sights on the UFC middleweight title and his Aug. 7 fight with Anderson Silva. That doesn't mean that there aren't other targets in mind for the Oregonian if he walks out of Oakland with the title belt.
> 
> Make no mistake, the goal for Sonnen heading into UFC 117 is for the championship gold, not getting a win over Anderson Silva. Beating Silva is what he has to do to get the title, but that's not the feather in his cap.
> 
> "The opponent just doesn't matter," Sonnen said about Silva. "That's what bullies do; that's what Anderson does. Guys go out and they pick their fights, and they take easy fights. Fighting math teachers from Ohio, and one-legged guys from Canada, this is going to be a tremendous difference when he gets in there with an All-American from Portland, Ore."
> 
> Sonnen takes direct aim at past opponents of Silva, including Patrick Cote and most notably former UFC middleweight champion Rich Franklin. The Cincinnati native was long embroiled in a controversy about a potential fight with Sonnen's close friend and training partner, Matt Lindland, before he was cut from the UFC.
> 
> According to Sonnen, he also called for a fight with Franklin, but the former the current 205-pound contender wanted none of it.
> 
> "I challenged Rich for 18 months, and he never responded," said Sonnen. "I challenged Anderson Silva for four years and he ducked me every bit of the way. I challenged both of those guys and in the process I fought 12 guys in the Top 10, beat 10 of them, beat every champion in every organization there's ever been accept one, and that's cause neither of those guys would give me my shot.
> 
> "I beat the Elite XC champion, I've beat (the) Strikeforce champion, I beat Bodog's champion, I beat (the) IFL's champion, I beat the WEC champion twice. I beat every champion in every company that's ever been, and there's not another middleweight living today that can make that claim, except for the UFC champion and the math teacher wouldn't fight me, and neither would the "Spider." But he's here now, and he's not here on his own free will. He's here because Uncle Dana made him do it."
> 
> The brash contender says there's already someone in mind for whom he'd like to fight next if he gets past Silva, but it's likely the UFC has already crowned a top contender for the winner of the fight.
> 
> "I believe Vitor's in line next, though that's probably not who I would want to fight. I've got a guy in mind and I'll challenge him on the night of the 7th, but I think Vitor's who Uncle Dana has lined up as the next contender," Sonnen commented.
> 
> One thing is for sure, Sonnen has no plans of offering a fight to Rich Franklin.
> 
> "In fact, when I am the champ, I don't plan on giving Rich a title shot," he stated.
> There appears to be no love lost between Sonnen and Franklin, but for now he'll concentrate on trying to get past Anderson Silva, which is no easy task.
> 
> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=12157&zoneid=2
> 
> probably GSP. and could you imagine the trash talk, chael vs an openly gay french-canadian, it would be legendary.


What does GSP have to do with it?? And when has GSP ever stated he is gay?? R you a troll?? That one i can answer for myself. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Squirrelfighter

guy incognito said:


> There's no doubt that Chael Sonnen has his sights on the UFC middleweight title and his Aug. 7 fight with Anderson Silva. That doesn't mean that there aren't other targets in mind for the Oregonian if he walks out of Oakland with the title belt.
> 
> Make no mistake, the goal for Sonnen heading into UFC 117 is for the championship gold, not getting a win over Anderson Silva. Beating Silva is what he has to do to get the title, but that's not the feather in his cap.
> 
> "The opponent just doesn't matter," Sonnen said about Silva. "That's what bullies do; that's what Anderson does. Guys go out and they pick their fights, and they take easy fights. Fighting math teachers from Ohio, and one-legged guys from Canada, this is going to be a tremendous difference when he gets in there with an All-American from Portland, Ore."
> 
> Sonnen takes direct aim at past opponents of Silva, including Patrick Cote and most notably former UFC middleweight champion Rich Franklin. The Cincinnati native was long embroiled in a controversy about a potential fight with Sonnen's close friend and training partner, Matt Lindland, before he was cut from the UFC.
> 
> According to Sonnen, he also called for a fight with Franklin, but the former the current 205-pound contender wanted none of it.
> 
> "I challenged Rich for 18 months, and he never responded," said Sonnen. "I challenged Anderson Silva for four years and he ducked me every bit of the way. I challenged both of those guys and in the process I fought 12 guys in the Top 10, beat 10 of them, beat every champion in every organization there's ever been accept one, and that's cause neither of those guys would give me my shot.
> 
> "I beat the Elite XC champion, I've beat (the) Strikeforce champion, I beat Bodog's champion, I beat (the) IFL's champion, I beat the WEC champion twice. I beat every champion in every company that's ever been, and there's not another middleweight living today that can make that claim, except for the UFC champion and the math teacher wouldn't fight me, and neither would the "Spider." But he's here now, and he's not here on his own free will. He's here because Uncle Dana made him do it."
> 
> The brash contender says there's already someone in mind for whom he'd like to fight next if he gets past Silva, but it's likely the UFC has already crowned a top contender for the winner of the fight.
> 
> "I believe Vitor's in line next, though that's probably not who I would want to fight. I've got a guy in mind and I'll challenge him on the night of the 7th, but I think Vitor's who Uncle Dana has lined up as the next contender," Sonnen commented.
> 
> One thing is for sure, Sonnen has no plans of offering a fight to Rich Franklin.
> 
> "In fact, when I am the champ, I don't plan on giving Rich a title shot," he stated.
> There appears to be no love lost between Sonnen and Franklin, but for now he'll concentrate on trying to get past Anderson Silva, which is no easy task.
> 
> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=12157&zoneid=2
> 
> probably GSP. and could you imagine the trash talk, chael vs an openly gay french-canadian, it would be legendary.


Sonnen remind anyone else of a Chihuahua?

Bark bark bark, look at me, I'm tough, I'm tough! Anyone with submission ability makes me look like a scared little child. Bark, bark, bark, look at me, look at me, I'm the best pillow hands around! Bark bark bark, I'm a raging douche who knows this is my one shot at fame and riches and I'm gonna be the biggest hype whore possible!

Its getting really old.


----------



## Guy Incognito

oh no, it's probably lil nog


----------



## spaulding91

osmium said:


> Anderson has very good takedown defense when he is trying to avoid being taken to the ground. How many takedowns has he given up from an outside shot in the UFC? Probably one, maybe two.
> 
> Nate got out wrestled by Anderson the guy isn't as good as people think and Okami has never beaten any top competition. The "if" comes in because it might not last long enough for that to happen and we don't know how Chael is going to react to Anderson pummeling him every time he gets in range. Chael should eventually be able to take Andy down if the fight doesn't end quickly, he isn't completing the shot every time though.
> 
> I love how people pretend Andy has no wrestling defense skills because he gets taken down doing flying knees. This whole he has never faced a wrestler as good as Chael thing is amusing also. Dan Henderson is a lot closer as a wrestler to Chael than anyone Chael has faced is to Andy as a fighter. This is a huge step up in competition for Chael not Andy he faces quality fighters every time out.


the difference is chael will actually use his world class wrestling. well dan did the 1st round and won that round. i could see chael doing the same but he wont even attempt to strike with anderson like dan did.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

osmium said:


> Okami hasn't really beaten any top competition and I don't think he was in line for a title shot for beating Dean Lister.
> 
> I'm alright with this matchup he has 3 quality wins in a row. Chael will get completely destroyed and/or embarrassed but make a list of MWs in the UFC who wouldn't. I have no interest in seeing Nate get tooled again, at least Chael is a new guy to add to the highlight reel.
> 
> The problem is moving forward after Andy owns Vitor. Then you have Bisping, Akiyama, Wandy, Belcher, and Okami who he doesn't have a win over. How many of those guys can people see getting 3 wins in a row over tough competition? *Maybe Wandy since he would only need 1 after he beats down Leben* but the rest have shown they are unlikely to be able to do it.


I think people forget that though he's getting old, one of the most feared strikers in the history of the sport has moved down to middleweight. 



Toxic said:


> Why do people say if he can get Anderson down? When did Anderson develop this super TD defense? *People Chael Sonnen could possibly be the best wrestler in the sport* (his freestyle may not be as good as GSP but he has a nasty shot and competed globably in greco *and I think his clinch game is much better *)Okami is a good wrestler Chael man handled him, Marquardt trains with GSP and Rashad both good wrestlers but could not stop the TD despite the fact it had to be obvious when they were preparing for the fight what Sonnen's gameplan was. Gusy Sonnen can get the fight down there is no question.


Should I go get my wading boots for what you're shoveling?


----------



## Toxic

vandalian said:


> This is true. Lutter's not exactly a takedown machine, but he had little trouble putting Anderson on his back.
> 
> I think more important questions than "can Sonnen get the takedown?" are "what can he do with it?" and "what can Silva do off his back."


 Silva has long legs he is gonna throw up triangles and Chael will likely just be happy to pitter patter from inside Silva's guard. 


BadTrip said:


> I believe you're on the right track here Toxic... although I don't think Sonnen's wrestling is anywhere near the calibur of GSP's, that's not the discussion....
> soo....Sonnen WILL get multiple takedowns, eh? I wouldn't be surprised. ...but here's the rub.. I think Anderson is not intimidated about going to the ground with Chael. Chael isn't the BJJ master that Maia and Leites are and I don't think anderson will fear Chael's take downs...and won't be so concerned about grappling and rolling on the mat with Chael.
> Hopefully it will be a return to the Anderson Silva who puts on exciting fights. With Chael's agression I suspect there will be many opportunies for counter-striking... which is where Silva can be so effective.
> 
> just my 2 cents worth.


 I actually think your way off, Chael's big advantage IMO over a guy like Dan Henderson is the fact Chael won't try to strike and leave himself open.



osmium said:


> Anderson has very good takedown defense when he is trying to avoid being taken to the ground. How many takedowns has he given up from an outside shot in the UFC? Probably one, maybe two.
> 
> Nate got out wrestled by Anderson the guy isn't as good as people think and Okami has never beaten any top competition. The "if" comes in because it might not last long enough for that to happen and we don't know how Chael is going to react to Anderson pummeling him every time he gets in range. Chael should eventually be able to take Andy down if the fight doesn't end quickly, he isn't completing the shot every time though.
> 
> I love how people pretend Andy has no wrestling defense skills because he gets taken down doing flying knees. This whole he has never faced a wrestler as good as Chael thing is amusing also. Dan Henderson is a lot closer as a wrestler to Chael than anyone Chael has faced is to Andy as a fighter. This is a huge step up in competition for Chael not Andy he faces quality fighters every time out.


 How many times has Anderson been shot in on by a good wrestler? I mean really Henderson is the only guy even close, I mean he stuffed Cote but even I can't try and compare Cote's wrestling to Sonnen. Don't let the fact Maia and Leites got shut down fool you neither guy has the TD's of Sonnen, not even close.



Squirrelfighter said:


> Should I go get my wading boots for what you're shoveling?


Why? Sonnen may have never competed in the Olympics but he competed at the Olympic level in Greco Roman, GSP has a nasty shot but his clinch game has never been the best. Sonnen has shown an excellent shot perhaps only second to GSP and possibly Koschek. On top of that he has his great Greco game which IMO leaves a pretty good argument that he is a better all around wrestler than GSP.


----------



## SideWays222

Toxic said:


> Silva has long legs he is gonna throw up triangles and Chael will likely just be happy to pitter patter from inside Silva's guard.
> I actually think your way off, Chael's big advantage IMO over a guy like Dan Henderson is the fact Chael won't try to strike and leave himself open.
> 
> How many times has Anderson been shot in on by a good wrestler? I mean really Henderson is the only guy even close, I mean he stuffed Cote but even I can't try and compare Cote's wrestling to Sonnen. Don't let the fact Maia and Leites got shut down fool you neither guy has the TD's of Sonnen, not even close.
> 
> 
> Why? Sonnen may have never competed in the Olympics but he competed at the Olympic level in Greco Roman, GSP has a nasty shot but his clinch game has never been the best. Sonnen has shown an excellent shot perhaps only second to GSP and possibly Koschek. On top of that he has his great Greco game which IMO leaves a pretty good argument that he is a better all around wrestler than GSP.


If were talking about PURE Wrestling then Sonnen is light years ahead of GSP. When you say "freestyle" i hope you know what your talking about because without the obvious size advantage its very likely that Sonnen would school GSP in freestyle wrestling. Now if were talking about MMA Wrestling then im not so sure... GSP could possible be the best MMA Wrestler EVER.


----------



## Davisty69

Bagging on rich Franklin is not cool IMO. It is unnecessary, and complete douchebaggery. I honestly dislike this guy and hope to see him humiliated over and over again. I really want to see his career suffer fir being a complete tool.


----------



## Wookie

Davisty69 said:


> Bagging on rich Franklin is not cool IMO. It is unnecessary, and complete douchebaggery. I honestly dislike this guy and hope to see him humiliated over and over again. I really want to see his career suffer fir being a complete tool.


I can't believe it either! I mean who else has ever said a bad word about Rich? He's a class act, and Sonnen just solidified his douche bag status for all time.


----------



## Ape City

Squirrelfighter said:


> Actually he does speak better English than most fighters from Brazil. Proof:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DRd7uzLaPg


Just sounds like a few memorized lines. Very basic statements. Saying "thank you, good man, good fight, my coach, my fans, thank you" is pretty basic in any language. Almost anyone knows how to say thank you in at least a few languages, spanish, french, italian being vey common. 

Being able to say these basic phrases means nothing at all when you are faced with someone who speaks fluently, and is asking you direct questions, which is why he needs a translator.

edit: ugh I hate when things get merged into giant threads. Makes it impossible to keep track of that specific conversation or topic without scrolling throung unrelated pages. 

Bleh. 

This is honestly my biggest criticism. What kind of (potential) new member is going to log onto these forums and be like "oh hey, I feel like reading 112 pages of "all things ...". It just makes conversations disorganized and threads way too long and disjointed. Why not let small threads die and the interesting ones stay individual?


----------



## osmium

Toxic said:


> How many times has Anderson been shot in on by a good wrestler? I mean really Henderson is the only guy even close, I mean he stuffed Cote but even I can't try and compare Cote's wrestling to Sonnen. Don't let the fact Maia and Leites got shut down fool you neither guy has the TD's of Sonnen, not even close.


I seem to remember Maia throwing Sonnen to the ground like a child. Where was Sonnen's magical unstoppable wrestling then? It was an upper body takedown too and he is supposed to be some great Greco guy. 

Okami is being thrown around as some top-notch wrestler and he had a hell of a time taking Anderson down. Hendo couldn't even come close with a shot he only got the takedown because Anderson got right up in his face beating the hell out of him giving away a body lock. Nate grabbed his leg off a flying knee and he couldn't take Silva down. Andy actually pulled guard on him after standing on one foot for a while. He is a hard guy to get to the ground when he is fighting in a way to prevent it.

Sonnen will probably get a takedown but it will be because Silva doesn't care about getting taken down and is aggressive with him standing. It doesn't even really matter how good of a wrestler Chael is because he is too slow to catch Andy if he chooses to fight very defensively. Who has Chael shot in on who is as quick and good at defending an outside shot as Anderson? 

People are only looking at this from the viewpoint of how is Anderson going to deal with what Chael brings to the table. Chael is the clearly inferior fighter how is he going to deal with what Anderson brings to the table.


----------



## SideWays222

osmium said:


> I seem to remember Maia throwing Sonnen to the ground like a child. Where was Sonnen's magical unstoppable wrestling then? It was an upper body takedown too and he is supposed to be some great Greco guy.
> 
> Okami is being thrown around as some top-notch wrestler and he had a hell of a time taking Anderson down. Hendo couldn't even come close with a shot he only got the takedown because Anderson got right up in his face beating the hell out of him giving away a body lock. Nate grabbed his leg off a flying knee and he couldn't take Silva down. Andy actually pulled guard on him after standing on one foot for a while. He is a hard guy to get to the ground when he is fighting in a way to prevent it.
> 
> Sonnen will probably get a takedown but it will be because Silva doesn't care about getting taken down and is aggressive with him standing. It doesn't even really matter how good of a wrestler Chael is because he is too slow to catch Andy if he chooses to fight very defensively. Who has Chael shot in on who is as quick and good at defending an outside shot as Anderson?
> 
> People are only looking at this from the viewpoint of how is Anderson going to deal with what Chael brings to the table. Chael is the clearly inferior fighter how is he going to deal with what Anderson brings to the table.


Travis Lutter took Silva down... nuff said.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

osmium said:


> I seem to remember Maia throwing Sonnen to the ground like a child. Where was Sonnen's magical unstoppable wrestling then? It was an upper body takedown too and he is supposed to be some great Greco guy.
> 
> Okami is being thrown around as some top-notch wrestler and he had a hell of a time taking Anderson down. Hendo couldn't even come close with a shot he only got the takedown because Anderson got right up in his face beating the hell out of him giving away a body lock. Nate grabbed his leg off a flying knee and he couldn't take Silva down. Andy actually pulled guard on him after standing on one foot for a while. He is a hard guy to get to the ground when he is fighting in a way to prevent it.
> 
> Sonnen will probably get a takedown but it will be because Silva doesn't care about getting taken down and is aggressive with him standing. It doesn't even really matter how good of a wrestler Chael is because he is too slow to catch Andy if he chooses to fight very defensively. Who has Chael shot in on who is as quick and good at defending an outside shot as Anderson?
> 
> People are only looking at this from the viewpoint of how is Anderson going to deal with what Chael brings to the table. Chael is the clearly inferior fighter how is he going to deal with what Anderson brings to the table.


People said the same thing with BJ Penn until GSP schooled him.

I don't think it's a question of if Sonnen will get the TD or not. I think it's more of a question of what will happen once Sonnen and Silva get on the ground.


----------



## osmium

I just rewatched the Cote fight. Why do people bitch about this fight? It was active and entertaining.


----------



## MrObjective

SideWays222 said:


> Travis Lutter took Silva down... nuff said.


Silva had surgery on both knees 6 weeks before Lutter fight night - that's the type of warrior GSP will never become. Sonnen can take him down nonetheless -- that's it though.. He has nothing else.


----------



## SideWays222

MrObjective said:


> Silva had surgery on both knees 6 weeks before Lutter fight night - that's the type of warrior GSP will never become. Sonnen can take him down nonetheless -- that's it though.. He has nothing else.


Well he has two fists that he is going to punch Silva in the face while they are down there. Imo that will be enough.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

SideWays222 said:


> Well he has two fists that he is going to punch Silva in the face while they are down there. Imo that will be enough.


Matt Hughes put it best when he said:

"The best defense to an armbar is a hard punch to the face."

This is MMA people. Silva is an amazing fighter... no doubt. But no ones invincible (see Fedor's last fight). If Sonnen lands a couple hard shots after a TD that could be the fight.


----------



## nni

SideWays222 said:


> Well he has two fists that he is going to punch Silva in the face while they are down there. Imo that will be enough.


Sonnen got busted up in his dominating victory over Nate. I think Anderson's elbows and long legs will mean a very uncomfortable time for Sonnen on top. He hasn't exactly displayed great GnP, just fantastic takedowns and great control. Over 5 rounds he is getting KOd.


----------



## Liddellianenko

SideWays222 said:


> Travis Lutter took Silva down... nuff said.


Exactly ... those with short memories need to watch the fight again:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=9586323049

A fat, out of shape Lutter who'd spent too much time in the steam room was still able to take Anderson down AT WILL and impose a total beatdown in the first round. Do people really think an Olympic level like Chael will fail where Lutter did it so easily. 

Silva has never fought anyone with takedowns besides Lutter and Hendo, and Hendo was too stupid to stick to his skillset. Chael is not, no matter how stupid he makes himself sound. 

The only question is can Chael survive the subs.


----------



## limba

Liddellianenko said:


> The only question is can Chael survive the subs.


No. He can't.


----------



## SideWays222

Liddellianenko said:


> Exactly ... those with short memories need to watch the fight again:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=9586323049
> 
> A fat, out of shape Lutter who'd spent too much time in the steam room was still able to take Anderson down AT WILL and impose a total beatdown in the first round. Do people really think an Olympic level like Chael will fail where Lutter did it so easily.
> 
> Silva has never fought anyone with takedowns besides Lutter and Hendo, and Hendo was too stupid to stick to his skillset. Chael is not, no matter how stupid he makes himself sound.
> 
> The only question is can Chael survive the subs.


Lol man i havent seen this fight in a while but i forgot how terrible Travis L shots are. That doesnt say much about Silva because evry time Lutter touched one of his legs Silva would fall over like he just slipped on a banana peel. Chael is getting the takedown whenever he wants and he is going to grind out a decision.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I think that chael has a shot at pulling this off, but I can't help but think that this is the exact talk that was happening right before Silva/Maia. Everyone was saying that Maia was going to take Silva down and submit him and that didn't happen at all. I am not saying that he will or won't do it, all I am saying is that this is the same things that were being said about Maia, and Maia didn't come close to executing his gameplan against Silva.


----------



## SideWays222

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think that chael has a shot at pulling this off, but I can't help but think that this is the exact talk that was happening right before Silva/Maia. Everyone was saying that Maia was going to take Silva down and submit him and that didn't happen at all. I am not saying that he will or won't do it, all I am saying is that this is the same things that were being said about Maia, and Maia didn't come close to executing his gameplan against Silva.


I dont know who thought Maia was going to beat Silva... i predicted the same fight he had with Leites. In fact it was a question that interviews asked Dana White alot so im assuming that alot of people had this opinion. Maia and Sonnen are different breeds... where Maia cant get a takedown Sonnen will... where Maia could potentially get a submission, Chael wont.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Another big concern I have with Chael is that his biggest downfall is that he relies on wrestling and ground and pound, but he doesn't have great submission defense. I think that Silva has a good chance of subbing him before Chael can TKO him on the ground or get a decision win. I mean he has 10 losses, and 6 of them were by way of submission. Now I will say that the people who subbed him were no slouches at all, but neither is Silva. It is just something that Chael needs to worry about as him being subbed is a real possibility.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

HitOrGetHit said:


> Another big concern I have with Chael is that his biggest downfall is that he relies on wrestling and ground and pound, but he doesn't have great submission defense. I think that Silva has a good chance of subbing him before Chael can TKO him on the ground or get a decision win. I mean he has 10 losses, and 6 of them were by way of submission. Now I will say that the people who subbed him were no slouches at all, but neither is Silva. It is just something that Chael needs to worry about as him being subbed is a real possibility.


against marquart he had two deep guillotine escapes


----------



## DJ Syko

UFC_OWNS said:


> against marquart he had two deep guillotine escapes


exactly he has bad submision defence, if he didnt he wouldnt of even got caught in them.


----------



## Toxic

osmium said:


> I seem to remember Maia throwing Sonnen to the ground like a child. Where was Sonnen's magical unstoppable wrestling then? It was an upper body takedown too and he is supposed to be some great Greco guy.


 I really don't know what happened there he should have been able to avoid that. 


> Okami is being thrown around as some top-notch wrestler and he had a hell of a time taking Anderson down. Hendo couldn't even come close with a shot he only got the takedown because Anderson got right up in his face beating the hell out of him giving away a body lock. Nate grabbed his leg off a flying knee and he couldn't take Silva down. Andy actually pulled guard on him after standing on one foot for a while. He is a hard guy to get to the ground when he is fighting in a way to prevent it.


 Okami is a good solid wrestler but he is hardly a great wrestler, Henderson is a great greco-wrestler but his shot is hardly comparable to Sonnen's.


> Sonnen will probably get a takedown but it will be because Silva doesn't care about getting taken down and is aggressive with him standing. It doesn't even really matter how good of a wrestler Chael is because he is too slow to catch Andy if he chooses to fight very defensively. Who has Chael shot in on who is as quick and good at defending an outside shot as Anderson?


 As quick probably nobody in all honesty but as good at defending a shot? I have yet to be even slightly impressed with Anderson's TD defense.


> People are only looking at this from the viewpoint of how is Anderson going to deal with what Chael brings to the table. Chael is the clearly inferior fighter how is he going to deal with what Anderson brings to the table.


 Because we know how Chael is gonna deal with what Anderson brings to the table, he will will deal with Anderson's stand up by avoiding it completely and shooting in all night long. So that leaves the obvious question of what do what does Anderson do from there?


----------



## AmdM

Toxic said:


> Because we know how Chael is gonna deal with what Anderson brings to the table, *he will will deal with Anderson's stand up by avoiding it completely *and shooting in all night long. So that leaves the obvious question of what do what does Anderson do from there?


He will plant Chael´s face down againt the mat with his long arms every time Chael goes for the TD.
Then he´ll take once again the blame for the other guy not wanting to engage with him.
With a little luck he´s gonna get cut, if Dana White has the balls to stand by his own words.
Then he will make the deal of a limetime by finnaly scheduling a fight againts Roy Jones Jr ensuring a wealthy future for him and his family.

He will then live happily ever after...
Doing what he really likes to do!






War Andy!!!!!


----------



## edlavis88

SideWays222 said:


> Lol man i havent seen this fight in a while but i forgot how terrible Travis L shots are. That doesnt say much about Silva because evry time Lutter touched one of his legs Silva would fall over like he just slipped on a banana peel. Chael is getting the takedown whenever he wants and he is going to grind out a decision.


Anderson is on a different level to when he fought Lutter, i don't see Chael getting a single takedown in this fight.


----------



## SideWays222

edlavis88 said:


> Anderson is on a different level to when he fought Lutter, i don't see Chael getting a single takedown in this fight.


You dont?? Thats interesting... Dont become a betting man my friend.


----------



## AmdM

SideWays222 said:


> You dont?? Thats interesting... Dont become a betting man my friend.


I would make fun of your credits since you are a member for quite some time, but then i looked at my credits and thought that it´d be better if i say nothing... :thumb02:


----------



## edlavis88

SideWays222 said:


> You dont?? Thats interesting... Dont become a betting man my friend.


Already am! Lets be honest Chael has one game plan, Takedown, takedown, takedown. The fight Chael is gonna try and fight is so predictable Anderson will telegraph it all day long. I think Silva will stuff a few takedowns and then time a knee on one and Chael will be f**ked!


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Toxic said:


> Why? Sonnen may have never competed in the Olympics but he competed at the Olympic level in Greco Roman, GSP has a nasty shot but his clinch game has never been the best. Sonnen has shown an excellent shot perhaps only second to GSP and possibly Koschek. On top of that he has his great Greco game which IMO leaves a pretty good argument that he is a better all around wrestler than GSP.


Okay well, the first time you said "freestyle" wrestling, and the second time its pure wrestling. Those are wholey different. 

With freestyle wrestling for MMA, you have to incorporate submissions, knees on the shoot, punches on the shoot. There's a helluva lot more to MMA wrestling than PURE wrestling. And almost ALL of Sonnen's losses are due to submission. Sonnen's MMA Wrestling = Average at best. His PURE wrestling is very good, but against someone with even an intermediate understanding of techniques and application of submission game he loses.

Also: The bit about Sonnen having a better clinch was what really concerned me. How many shattered noses and KOs does Sonnen have in the clinch...how many does Silva have?



Ape City said:


> Just sounds like a few memorized lines. Very basic statements. Saying "thank you, good man, good fight, my coach, my fans, thank you" is pretty basic in any language. Almost anyone knows how to say thank you in at least a few languages, spanish, french, italian being vey common.
> 
> Being able to say these basic phrases means nothing at all when you are faced with someone who speaks fluently, and is asking you direct questions, which is why he needs a translator.


That's the same answer he gives through a translator anyway. Thanks for watching, thanks for fighting me, I love this sport. Respect my opponent. Same thing every time.


----------



## smokelaw1

You know that sound when a knee connects SOLIDLY with a face? Kind of like hitting a watermelon with a wood bat? 

I look SO forward to hearing that sound next Saturday night. 

That is all.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Squirrelfighter said:


> Okay well, the first time you said "freestyle" wrestling, and the second time its pure wrestling. Those are wholey different.
> 
> Sonnen's MMA Wrestling = Average at best. His PURE wrestling is very good, but against someone with even an intermediate understanding of techniques and application of submission game he loses.
> 
> Also: The bit about Sonnen having a better clinch was what really concerned me. How many shattered noses and KOs does Sonnen have in the clinch...how many does Silva have?


1. his MMA wrestling is far from average at best, it also isn't the best but it's more than enough to dump jiggly legs on his ass and just because he had poor sub defense in the past doesn't mean it is average for MMA, he is not a catch-wrestler(which he has been working on). matt lindland, randy couture and hendo have all said that chael is the better wrestler than them.

2.marquardt is far above the intermediate level of submission grappling, you could never get close to winning pancrase at a intermediate level, same with miller.

3.chael does have a better clinch game, if he gets a hold of you, than you are going to get dumped ala yushin okami who is known in the MW div. to be one of the strongest and whose wrestling>>>>>>>>>>andersons but sonnen tossed him around like a ragdoll.


----------



## BobbyCooper

edlavis88 said:


> Anderson is on a different level to when he fought Lutter, i don't see Chael getting a single takedown in this fight.


Now come on.. do you really believe that?? 

If so, I will give you 5:1 odds, that he will get at least one Takedown. That means you win 100k from myself and I get your 20k. just for the fun^^

Deal?


----------



## MrObjective

BobbyCooper said:


> Originally Posted by edlavis88 View Post
> Anderson is on a different level to when he fought Lutter, i don't see Chael getting a single takedown in this fight.
> 
> 
> BobbyCooper
> Now come on.. do you really believe that??
> 
> If so, I will give you 5:1 odds, that he will get at least one Takedown. That means you win 100k from myself and I get your 20k. just for the fun^^
> 
> Deal?


Ya he's better this time - he's not two months out from getting both knees cut open prior to fight night. Silva was in the 190-195 since March preparing for this fight. 

No question Sonnen has the ability to take ANYONE down at MW, perhaps even LHW. Outside of GSP, no one in the last few years has shown full body takedown ability like Sonnen. 

After that though he's nothing special. He's not a prime Marc Coleman or perhaps Bones of today where once on top it's destruction time. He throws weak strikes and has no submission threat. Silva on the other hand can strike, submit, punish him off his back. 

After the takedown, when has Sonnen ever shown GnP power against anyone in the UFC? Ya...

***

In a lot of ways this fight is a preview of what GSP VS Silva would look like. Except GSP has solid submission defense and instincts. Sonnen is a one trick pony.


----------



## BobbyCooper

MrObjective said:


> Ya he's better this time - he's not two months out from getting both knees cut open prior to fight night. Silva was in the 190-195 since March preparing for this fight.
> 
> No question Sonnen has the ability to take ANYONE down at MW, perhaps even LHW. Outside of GSP, no one in the last few years has shown full body takedown ability like Sonnen.
> 
> After that though he's nothing special. He's not a prime Marc Coleman or perhaps Bones of today where once on top it's destruction time. He throws weak strikes and has no submission threat. Silva on the other hand can strike, submit, punish him off his back.
> 
> After the takedown, when has Sonnen ever shown GnP power against anyone in the UFC? Ya...
> 
> ***
> 
> In a lot of ways this fight is a preview of what GSP VS Silva would look like. Except GSP has solid submission defense and instincts. Sonnen is a one trick pony.


And? I know all of that! 

But It's still a fight right 

I was just saying, somebody who says that Sonnen will not even get one Takedown is out of there mind.

This fight will probably decide if we will ever see a GSP/Silva fight.


----------



## MrObjective

BobbyCooper said:


> And? I know all of that!
> 
> But It's still a fight right
> 
> I was just saying, somebody who says that Sonnen will not even get one Takedown is out of there mind.
> 
> This fight will probably decide if we will ever see a GSP/Silva fight.


Yeah if Silva can show the ability to stuff Sonnen's TDs, the GSP fight isn't ever going to happen.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

guy incognito said:


> 1. his MMA wrestling is far from average at best, it also isn't the best but it's more than enough to dump jiggly legs on his ass and just because he had poor sub defense in the past doesn't mean it is average for MMA, he is not a catch-wrestler(which he has been working on). matt lindland, randy couture and hendo have all said that chael is the better wrestler than them.


Insert eye roll. Maia subbed him a year ago. His sub defense is terrible. And the fact that he went to the ground with one of the best BJJ practitioners in all of MMA shows him as an even bigger 1 trick pony than Maia was.



guy incognito said:


> 2.marquardt is far above the intermediate level of submission grappling, you could never get close to winning pancrase at a intermediate level, same with miller.


Remind me when was the last time Marquardt used his JJ for submissions? I've only seen him use it to sweep and sprawl in just about his entire UFC career. 



guy incognito said:


> 3.chael does have a better clinch game, if he gets a hold of you, than you are going to get dumped ala yushin okami who is known in the MW div. to be one of the strongest and whose wrestling>>>>>>>>>>andersons but sonnen tossed him around like a ragdoll.


When has he shown this amazingly damaging ability with his clinch game? He's never shown an ounce of punching power, and yet he's got amazing clinch skills? Unless you mean getting the takedown by "Dumped" which goes back to him being a 1 trick pony. While Anderson has literally destroyed faces and gotten KOs with his clinch skills. They don't compare.


----------



## VolcomX311

Getting subbed by Maia, one of the UFC's greatest BJJ guys, isn't exactly something to be used in a derogatory manner. It's like saying you're extra lame for getting GnP'd by Brock, out wrestled by GSP, or KO'd by Fedor. 

If you got KO'd by Maia, then yeah, that'd be something to make fun of.


----------



## BobbyCooper

MrObjective said:


> Yeah if Silva can show the ability to stuff Sonnen's TDs, the GSP fight isn't ever going to happen.


So lets all cheer for Sonnen in the first 3 rounds ok


----------



## MrObjective

Silva ragdolled Okami before he knocked him out in his 'loss' as well.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

VolcomX311 said:


> Getting subbed by Maia, one of the UFC's greatest BJJ guys, isn't exactly something to be used in a derogatory manner. It's like saying you're extra lame for getting GnP'd by Brock, out wrestled by GSP, or KO'd by Fedor.
> 
> If you got KO'd by Maia, then yeah, that'd be something to make fun of.


The point was that he went to the ground with one of the greatest BJJ practitioners in the UFC, willingly.


----------



## Liddellianenko

edlavis88 said:


> Anderson is on a different level to when he fought Lutter, i don't see Chael getting a single takedown in this fight.


We don't know that ... no one since Lutter (besides Hendo, who also got him down) has had the skillset to test his TDD. I mean Silva's resume since then has looked like a tailor made list of "world's worst takedown artists". 

I'll sig bet you if you want, that Sonnen will get a takedown. Not that he'll win mind, I'm not that confident in his sub-defense or his ability to not get KOd late, but a takedown hell yeah.


----------



## OwnU

Blah, blah, blah. Sonnen loses by murder, simple as that. Every single time a dominant champ has a challenge, automatically that challenger is a ******* beast. Remember how Dan Hardy was gonna knock GSP straight the ****, even though he rarely knocks anybody out? Same thing here. Sonnen is gonna GnP Anderson into retirement. Even though, nobody with half a brain can honestly think that Sonnen has _vicious_:sarcastic12: Ground and Pound. If that was the case, then why is it the only person he's pounded out in like 5 years is Kacey Uscola? I understand that anytime one of the best fighters has an opponent, there are numerous idiots that automatically jump on the overrated joke's nuts, exactly like Dan Hardy. Chael Sonnen is a crap Mixed Martial Artist and the only reason anybody says differently is because they are either stupid or they just take pleasure in being annoying while talking up the nobody/underdog.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Squirrelfighter said:


> Insert eye roll. Maia subbed him a year ago. His sub defense is terrible. And the fact that he went to the ground with one of the best BJJ practitioners in all of MMA shows him as an even bigger 1 trick pony than Maia was.
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me when was the last time Marquardt used his JJ for submissions? I've only seen him use it to sweep and sprawl in just about his entire UFC career.
> 
> 
> 
> When has he shown this amazingly damaging ability with his clinch game? He's never shown an ounce of punching power, and yet he's got amazing clinch skills? Unless you mean getting the takedown by "Dumped" which goes back to him being a 1 trick pony. While Anderson has literally destroyed faces and gotten KOs with his clinch skills. They don't compare.


1. he was in maias guard a few times and was fine. it wasn't until maia got the sick judo trip and he practically landed in the inverted triangle position an than chael stupidly tried to buck him off but than got himself into a direct triangle choke. i have watched that sub multiple times as it is one of my favs.

2.the last person marquardt tried to submit was chael but couldn't and can you guess nates opponents before than, maia(no ones going to sub maia unless it's jacare) gouviea (never been subbed) leites (not gonna get subbed by nate) and than horn who he submitted by Guillotine Choke. most of nates opponents in the UFC have been decorated grapplers and guess who he is fighting next? another grappler.

3.anderson has only KO'd one person in the clinch and thats franklin, he stopped leban with a knee from the clinch but that was after leban was on queer street. chael gets a hold of you than you going for a ride.


----------



## Guy Incognito

MrObjective said:


> Silva ragdolled Okami before he knocked him out in his 'loss' as well.


@ 170, okami now weighs between 205-215


----------



## VolcomX311

Nice breakdown :thumbsup: I still think Anderson will be too much for Chael, but you make a good argument.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

guy incognito said:


> 1. he was in maias guard a few times and was fine. it wasn't until maia got the sick judo trip and he practically landed in the inverted triangle position an than chael stupidly tried to buck him off but than got himself into a direct triangle choke. i have watched that sub multiple times as it is one of my favs.
> 
> 2.the last person marquardt tried to submit was chael but couldn't and can you guess nates opponents before than, maia(no ones going to sub maia unless it's jacare) gouviea (never been subbed) leites (not gonna get subbed by nate) and than horn who he submitted by Guillotine Choke. most of nates opponents in the UFC have been decorated grapplers and guess who he is fighting next? another grappler.
> 
> 3.anderson has only KO'd one person in the clinch and thats franklin, he stopped leban with a knee from the clinch but that was after leban was on queer street. chael gets a hold of you than you going for a ride.






OwnU said:


> Blah, blah, blah. Sonnen loses by murder, simple as that. Every single time a dominant champ has a challenge, automatically that challenger is a ******* beast. Remember how Dan Hardy was gonna knock GSP straight the ****, even though he rarely knocks anybody out? Same thing here. Sonnen is gonna GnP Anderson into retirement. Even though, nobody with half a brain can honestly think that Sonnen has _vicious_:sarcastic12: Ground and Pound. If that was the case, then why is it the only person he's pounded out in like 5 years is Kacey Uscola? I understand that anytime one of the best fighters has an opponent, there are numerous idiots that automatically jump on the overrated joke's nuts, exactly like Dan Hardy. Chael Sonnen is a crap Mixed Martial Artist and the only reason anybody says differently is because they are either stupid or they just take pleasure in being annoying while talking up the nobody/underdog.


^^^ That's the uncouth version of what I was gonna say. 

You've fallen so hard for the Sonnen hype its pitiful. He's a great wrestler, but in MMA, he's just another wasteful opponent Silva will demolish.


----------



## looney liam

Anderson Silva by triangle choke.

sonnen says jujitsu is gay, yet he seems to love tapping with his face in another mans crotch.


----------



## sprawlbrawl

*Omg Sonnon Is So Funny Watch Lol*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFpePVQ68FM


----------



## Life B Ez

Embedded for you, should probably have posted this in the official thread.


----------



## Thiago_Alves

What a legend , but i dunno i he can actualy stop Anderson.

BTW they are gonna tell u that theres loads of Chael Sonnen threads open.


----------



## sprawlbrawl

Life B Ez said:


> Embedded for you, should probably have posted this in the official thread.


sorry didnt know


----------



## Life B Ez

No worries, just don't be shocked if it gets moved haha.


----------



## xeberus

wish there was an option for chael winning by dry humping silva for 25minutes. shit dude, i see this fight going a lot like my 8th grade dance.


----------



## SideWays222

xeberus said:


> wish there was an option for chael winning by dry humping silva for 25minutes. shit dude, i see this fight going a lot like my 8th grade dance.


You used to dry hump girls at your 8th grade dances?? Huh wish i went to your middle school...


----------



## The505Butcher

SideWays222 said:


> You used to dry hump girls at your 8th grade dances?? Huh wish i went to your middle school...


... I tried. It becomes really creepy when your principle comes up to you and gives you the creepy leave space for Jesus speech.

Back to the thread, Anderson will not let Chael LnP. He has unbelievable timing, TDD, wrestling, and submissions. If he is losing he will come back and deliver some serious punishment that I do not think anyone can take.


----------



## jonnyg4508

*Chael vs. Anderson The "eat crow" Thread*

Anyone that believes Chael has a real good chance or believes Chael will win can come here and post. After Anderson wins in destructive matter, will you all come back to this thread and explain to people how delusional you were and promise to never fall into a self promoted fighter's hype again?:confused03:


Thanks!


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Only if you promise to not make more pointless threads such as this one. 

If so, then deal.


----------



## Toxic

jonnyg4508 said:


> Anyone that believes Chael has a real good chance or believes Chael will win can come here and post. After Anderson wins in destructive matter, will you all come back to this thread and explain to people how delusional you were and promise to never fall into a self promoted fighter's hype again?:confused03:
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I am not falling for Chael's talk but if its some kind of illusion then damn Nate Marquardt and Yushin Okami are a couple of selfless guys to make them selfs look completely incapable of forming any offense. In Anderson's last fight he proved he does not have the cardio to go 5 rounds, in Sonnen's he dominated a guy who was heavily favored to beat him. It has been proven Silva can be taken down without any incredible difficulty, it has also been proven Sonnen can virtually take anybody down with ease. Yup I feel pretty confident.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Toxic said:


> I am not falling for Chael's talk but if its some kind of illusion then damn Nate Marquardt and Yushin Okami are a couple of selfless guys to make them selfs look completely incapable of forming any offense. *In Anderson's last fight he proved he does not have the cardio to go 5 rounds*, in Sonnen's he dominated a guy who was heavily favored to beat him. It has been proven Silva can be taken down without any incredible difficulty, it has also been proven Sonnen can virtually take anybody down with ease. Yup I feel pretty confident.


Come on homie! Don't you know dancing is a cardio killer! Its right up there with speed walking! Dangerous!:confused05:


----------



## MrObjective

jonnyg4508 said:


> Anyone that believes Chael has a real good chance or believes Chael will win can come here and post. After Anderson wins in destructive matter, will you all come back to this thread and explain to people how delusional you were and promise to never fall into a self promoted fighter's hype again?:confused03:
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Sonnen is going to get humiliated. Belfort has a strikers chance, but highly unlikely to win. Sonnen 'fans' will come back, but not to eat crow. You'll have to wait till November/December for them to create apples to oranges rationale based upon why Belfort will destory Silva. I bet most Sonnen 'fans' thought Maia, Leites, Griffin and Cote would beat him up as well.

And when the time comes, they'll find away to argue that Anderson Silva was not the most dominant MMA fighter in the history of the sport.


----------



## jbritt

Call my crazy, but I think that this is really Sonnen's fight to lose. Sonnen is picking Anderson up and slamming him on his head. There's no doubt about that and no way Anderson is stopping it. Now the thing that bothers me about Sonnen is his submission defence. He gets caught in submissions from time to time. That is the biggest thing this fight depends on, imo. If chael doesn't get caught in anything, he will grind out a decision. So this fight is riding on Chael's sub defence.


----------



## Inkdot

Sonnens trashtalk all in one place!


----------



## oldfan

Toxic said:


> I am not falling for Chael's talk but if its some kind of illusion then damn Nate Marquardt and Yushin Okami are a couple of selfless guys to make them selfs look completely incapable of forming any offense. In Anderson's last fight he proved he does not have the cardio to go 5 rounds, in Sonnen's he dominated a guy who was heavily favored to beat him. It has been proven Silva can be taken down without any incredible difficulty, it has also been proven Sonnen can virtually take anybody down with ease. Yup *I feel pretty confident.*


 I can't say that (bold) but....WAR CHAEL!!

To the keyboard warriors who are so offended by Chael's trash talk: 

Try to imagine yourself locked in the cage with the last person you talked shit to on the internet.
Now imagine that person is Anderson Silva.

Sonnen is not delusional. He knows what he's saying, who he's saying it to and what can happen to him in that cage.

How can you not be a little bit in awe of that?


----------



## edlavis88

I've said before i think Chael's game plan is far too predictable and it's only a matter of time before Silva times a knee when Chael shoots.
Also despite having decent GnP Chael looks like getting subbed in every fight he has and Anderson has a pretty decent subs game. Chael is getting subbed or K.O'd i just cant see any other outcome!


----------



## Danm2501

I'm very confident that Chael will be able to get Silva to the ground, but his insistance that BJJ is for gays could cost him. Anderson has long limbs and has a pretty dangerous guard, and could very well catch Chael in a submission. Nate almost submitted Chael with a very deep guillotine, and he seems to get caught by something whenever he goes to the ground with a decent BJJ practitioner. I just hope he's secretly been working very hard on his Sub defence and will be able to neutralise Anderson's guard, because if he can do that, then it's his fight to lose for me.


----------



## jonnyg4508

So basically everyone who is picking Chael is saying he is the next king of 185 in the UFC?

So after years in the sport, everything just suddenly clicked, and he will now be able to take anyone down and beat them.


Suuuuuuure...


----------



## Tallulah Belle

The only way Chanel will win is if he forces the fight. But Silva's game normally caters for that and he thrives off being defensive. I hope he pushes him to have a decent fight so the world can see his true talent.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

jonnyg4508 said:


> So basically everyone who is picking Chael is saying he is the next king of 185 in the UFC?
> 
> So after years in the sport, everything just suddenly clicked, and he will now be able to take anyone down and beat them.
> 
> 
> Suuuuuuure...


You're going with the safe bet. Taking the more likely victor. Others are choosing to bet outside the box, and lay some faith on the uncertain. Not only does it make for a more exciting experience, but it also highlights that there are those fighters out there not holding titles that have their own fanbases as well. I don't see why you have to piss on others and call them delusional because they're not backing your golden boy or fighter of choice. Kind of makes you look like a bit of a stuck up knob. 

Is it difficult to believe that some people here have legitimately followed Chael, enjoy his style, and want to see him win next Weekend? Or must we all side with the Champion in every single outing lest we want to be dubbed as clueless or not in the know? Because that really would suck the fun right out of it. Make no mistake... my brain says Anderson. The man is too damn good. But my heart and my lungs root for Chael, and that isn't at all a bad thing, even if some Silva worshipping keyboard warrior says otherwise. Dominant victories over three solid MWs outranks you anyway. 

It's okay to root for the other guy.


----------



## OwnU

Toxic said:


> I am not falling for Chael's talk but if its some kind of illusion then damn Nate Marquardt and Yushin Okami are a couple of selfless guys to make them selfs look completely incapable of forming any offense. 1.*In Anderson's last fight he proved he does not have the cardio to go 5 rounds, * 2._in Sonnen's he dominated a guy who was heavily favored to beat him._ It has been proven Silva can be taken down without any incredible difficulty, it has also been proven Sonnen can virtually take anybody down with ease. Yup I feel pretty confident.


1. You're kidding right? In the Maia fight, they were fighting outdoors in a very hot, arid setting. I don't know the actual science behind it, but I do know that going from humid to dry hot makes a world of difference in conditioning.

2. Sonnen did gas at the end of the 3rd against Marquardt. Remember the last 15, 20 seconds or so, when Fail couldn't hold him down anymore and Marquardt damn near took his ***** head off? Go watch the fight and fast forward to the last 20 seconds and you will see. It won't get that far against Silva, but if by some chance it does, Sonnen still has 2 more rounds he has to keep from having his head torn off.

Sonnen might get a take down, but even then, he runs a serious risk of getting choked to death. Sonnen is a great Wrestler but a crap fighter. I don't know why anybody seems to think otherwise.:confused02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc

OwnU said:


> 1. You're kidding right? In the Maia fight, they were fighting outdoors in a very hot, arid setting. I don't know the actual science behind it, but I do know that going from humid to dry hot makes a world of difference in conditioning.
> 
> 2. Sonnen did gas at the end of the 3rd against Marquardt. Remember the last 15, 20 seconds or so, when Fail couldn't hold him down anymore and Marquardt damn near took his ***** head off? Go watch the fight and fast forward to the last 20 seconds and you will see. It won't get that far against Silva, but if by some chance it does, Sonnen still has 2 more rounds he has to keep from having his head torn off.
> 
> Sonnen might get a take down, but even then, he runs a serious risk of getting choked to death. *Sonnen is a great Wrestler but a crap fighter. I don't know why anybody seems to think otherwise.:confused02:*


Then I guess Nate is a crappier fighter. Sonnen beat Nate (widely considered a great fighter) to bloody hell. Sonnen isn't just a wrestler. Just a wrestler couldn't compete with Nate.


----------



## HexRei

PheelGoodInc said:


> Then I guess Nate is a crappier fighter. Sonnen beat Nate (widely considered a great fighter) to bloody hell. Sonnen isn't just a wrestler. Just a wrestler couldn't compete with Nate.


I don't think he really beat nate to bloody hell. chael landed a lot more strikes but he also looked a lot worse afterward, his face looked like it had been through a meat grinder and nate looked pretty healthy. nate was defending many of those strikes on the ground. and chael himself said that being in nate's guillotine was one of the worst experiences of his life.

I personally think Chael is just a great collegiate wrestler with GnP. His standup is a joke and he has no submission abilities which goes a long way in explaining why he has trouble finishing fights. Nothing wrong with that, but I don't see it as the solution to Andy.


----------



## ptw

I think Silva is going to take this by submission.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

HexRei said:


> I don't think he really beat nate to bloody hell. he landed more strikes but chael looked a lot worse afterward. nate was defending many of those and chael himself said that being in nate's guillotine was one of the worst experiences of his life.
> 
> I personally think Chael is just a wrestler with GnP. His standup is a joke and he has no submission abilities. Nothing wrong with that, but I don't see it as the solution to Andy.


Watch that fight again. That first round was BRUTAL on Nate. There was a couple times the ref looked like he was moving in a closer position to stop it if need be.

Chael stood up with Nate a fair amount during that fight too. He wasn't afraid to exchange punches / kicks.

Watch Nate's TD's and ground and pound vs Andy

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Anderson_Silva_vs_Nathan_Marquardt_UFC_73?vid=10000868

Tell me Sonnen can't do better than that. I'm still putting money on Silva, but I wouldn't be all that surprised if Nate can pull this off.


----------



## edlavis88

HexRei said:


> I don't think he really beat nate to bloody hell. chael landed a lot more strikes but he also looked a lot worse afterward, his face looked like it had been through a meat grinder and nate looked pretty healthy. nate was defending many of those strikes on the ground. and chael himself said that being in nate's guillotine was one of the worst experiences of his life.
> 
> I personally think Chael is just a great collegiate wrestler with GnP. His standup is a joke and he has no submission abilities. Nothing wrong with that, but I don't see it as the solution to Andy.


No stand up + fighting Anderson Silva = Early grave... Now thats some proper math.


----------



## HexRei

PheelGoodInc said:


> Watch that fight again. That first round was BRUTAL on Nate. There was a couple times the ref looked like he was moving in a closer position to stop it if need be.
> 
> Chael stood up with Nate a fair amount during that fight too. He wasn't afraid to exchange punches / kicks.
> 
> Watch Nate's TD's and ground and pound vs Andy
> 
> http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Anderson_Silva_vs_Nathan_Marquardt_UFC_73?vid=10000868
> 
> Tell me Sonnen can't do better than that. I'm still putting money on Silva, but I wouldn't be all that surprised if Nate can pull this off.


If Nate can almost sub Chael I'm pretty sure Andy can sub him. And that's assuming Chael can even reliably get Andy to the ground before getting knocked out. Remember this is going to be five rounds, unless Chael somehow magically develops top-tier finishing ability.

I just don't see it happening, and I think Chael's talk is all part of his insecurity in his own ability to win this fight.


----------



## OwnU

PheelGoodInc said:


> Then I guess Nate is a crappier fighter. Sonnen beat Nate (widely considered a great fighter) to bloody hell. Sonnen isn't just a wrestler. Just a wrestler couldn't compete with Nate.


Yes he is just a Wrestler. Nate isn't good off of his back, that's why Sonnen was able to use his _vicious:sarcastic12:_ GnP, which is nothing more than a busy Lay n Pray, to ride out a victory. Sonnen did nothing but dry hump Nate from inside his guard while love tapping him in the ribs and forehead. I'm not gonna say Nate isn't a legit BJJ Black Belt, but he's never been good from his back, with anything but power locks like the Guillotine. 

And Nate wasn't the one beat bloody in that fight. Watch the fight again and tell me which of the two has a 4 inch vag on their forehead, bleeding profusely, and had to give up the next title shot to Demian Maia because of it? I bet it wasn't Nate.:thumb02:


----------



## HexRei

OwnU said:


> And Nate wasn't the one beat bloody in that fight. Watch the fight again and tell me which of the two has a 4 inch vag on their forehead, bleeding profusely, and had to give up the next title shot to Demian Maia because of it? I bet it wasn't Nate.:thumb02:


That was kind of my point. It's all fun to count strikes but it's about the damage they're doing. Nate was being held down and hit but I really felt like Chael still took more actual damage.


----------



## OwnU

HexRei said:


> That was kind of my point. It's all fun to count strikes but it's about the damage they're doing. Nate was being held down and hit but I really felt like Chael still took more actual damage.


Yup. I'm sick of hearing about how Fail's GnP is so vicious. Fail spent 14:45 on top GnP-ing his little heart out. But he was the one cut up and almost finished in that last 15s. I really don't understand why nobody who saw that fight can see that:confused02:


----------



## HexRei

^^^Agreed. However, the way MMA is scored in the US, I can understand why Chael won the fight. He knew that if he stayed on top and looked busy and didn't get finished in a sub, he could win the decision.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

OwnU said:


> Yes he is just a Wrestler. Nate isn't good off of his back, that's why Sonnen was able to use his _vicious:sarcastic12:_ GnP, which is nothing more than a busy Lay n Pray, to ride out a victory. Sonnen did nothing but dry hump Nate from inside his guard while love tapping him in the ribs and forehead. I'm not gonna say Nate isn't a legit BJJ Black Belt, but he's never been good from his back, with anything but power locks like the Guillotine.
> 
> And Nate wasn't the one beat bloody in that fight. Watch the fight again and tell me which of the two has a 4 inch vag on their forehead, bleeding profusely, and had to give up the next title shot to Demian Maia because of it? I bet it wasn't Nate.:thumb02:





HexRei said:


> That was kind of my point. It's all fun to count strikes but it's about the damage they're doing. Nate was being held down and hit but I really felt like Chael still took more actual damage.





OwnU said:


> Yup. I'm sick of hearing about how Fail's GnP is so vicious. Fail spent 14:45 on top GnP-ing his little heart out. But he was the one cut up and almost finished in that last 15s. I really don't understand why nobody who saw that fight can see that:confused02:



That first round was some of the most active GNP I've ever seen. I don't know how anyone who saw that fight cannot see that.

Nate took the vase majority of the damage, and was completely and utterly dominated. Chael received several cuts in the fight, which is not a sign of any real inflicting damage (see glancing elbows). Chael is more than just a wrestler. Thats a very ignorant argument for anyone to make about anyone in the UFC. You don't get to the UFC with just wrestling. Just like you don't get to the UFC with just jits either.


----------



## Johnni G

Looking forward to this fight


----------



## edlavis88

OwnU said:


> Yup. I'm sick of hearing about how Fail's GnP is so vicious. Fail spent 14:45 on top GnP-ing his little heart out. But he was the one cut up and almost finished in that last 15s. I really don't understand why nobody who saw that fight can see that:confused02:


Thats cos atm the ufc judges see the judging criteria like this...

Effective striking 10%
Effective aggressiveness 10%
Effective grappling 10%
Octagon Control 70%


----------



## HexRei

PheelGoodInc said:


> That first round was some of the most active GNP I've ever seen. I don't know how anyone who saw that fight cannot see that.
> 
> Nate took the vase majority of the damage, and was completely and utterly dominated. Chael received several cuts in the fight, which is not a sign of any real inflicting damage (see glancing elbows). Chael is more than just a wrestler. Thats a very ignorant argument for anyone to make about anyone in the UFC. You don't get to the UFC with just wrestling. Just like you don't get to the UFC with just jits either.


I think we all agreed that by the numbers, he landed more strikes, I just think Chael took more damage from the lesser numbers of strikes he received, and came closer to being finished despite being on top most of the time.

Also while Chael obviously is more well-rounded than a wrestler who literally has never trained striking or submissions, he is way less well-rounded than most UFC fighters these days. Anyone who has watched his career should be able to see that his disdain for everything but wrestling is the reason for his severe vulnerability to subs, as well as the reason that holding someone down until the decision is his primary goal in every fight. He doesn't want to stand with ANYONE as far as I can tell, and has been subbed a ton of times. Admittedly every guy who's subbed him has decent to great submissions, but that just goes further to proving my point, I think.


----------



## OwnU

PheelGoodInc said:


> That first round was some of the most active GNP I've ever seen. I don't know how anyone who saw that fight cannot see that.
> 
> Nate took the vase majority of the damage, and was completely and utterly dominated. Chael received several cuts in the fight, which is not a sign of any real inflicting damage (see glancing elbows). Chael is more than just a wrestler. Thats a very ignorant argument for anyone to make about anyone in the UFC. You don't get to the UFC with just wrestling. Just like you don't get to the UFC with just jits either.


The 1st round is just like every other round Sonnen has ever been involved in in the UFC, besides the one where he gave up to Maia, double leg, then lay in the guard, not causing any damage and not even coming close to finishing the fight. I won't argue that Nate was dominated, but he was dominated with superior Wrestling, nothing more. I understand that Fail isn't just a Wrestler, but come on, Wrestling is all he uses effectively. Hence, he is just a Wrestler when it comes to MMA. Fail was the one damaged and almost finished in the Marquardt fight, a fight he did dominate. Go look at the deep Guillotine, was it the 2nd round?, then watch the last 15, 20 seconds. The guillotine, him gassing in the 3rd and his cut meant he was the one almost finished in the Marquardt fight, hence he took more damage.


----------



## swpthleg

I voted Anderson by lethal striking. Mostly b/c I just want to see more Silva striking.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

OwnU said:


> The 1st round is just like every other round Sonnen has ever been involved in in the UFC, besides the one where he gave up to Maia, double leg, then lay in the guard, not causing any damage and not even coming close to finishing the fight. I won't argue that Nate was dominated, but he was dominated with superior Wrestling, nothing more. I understand that Fail isn't just a Wrestler, but come on, Wrestling is all he uses effectively. Hence, he is just a Wrestler when it comes to MMA. Fail was the one damaged and almost finished in the Marquardt fight, a fight he did dominate. Go look at the deep Guillotine, was it the 2nd round?, then watch the last 15, 20 seconds. The guillotine, him gassing in the 3rd and his cut meant he was the one almost finished in the Marquardt fight, hence he took more damage.


I've watched the fight more than enough times.

1. Why do you call him "Fail" when he just beat the number one contender. Even you admitted he dominated him.

2. The guillotine was VERY deep. But Chael withstood it. I think that shows a lot of character and mental toughness.

Like I said, I think Andy takes this and I'm even betting money on it. But a lot of people are highly underestimating Chael.


----------



## OwnU

PheelGoodInc said:


> I've watched the fight more than enough times.
> 
> 1. Why do you call him "Fail" when he just beat the number one contender. Even you admitted he dominated him.
> 
> 2. The guillotine was VERY deep. But Chael withstood it. I think that shows a lot of character and mental toughness.
> 
> Like I said, I think Andy takes this and I'm even betting money on it. But a lot of people are highly underestimating Chael.



I call him Fail simply because I can't stand him at all. It's not underestimating the man, it's being a realist. In reality, I think Fail might succeed with a take down. But, as his UFC history would dictate, he will not damage Silva, or pass his guard, and Silva is far better from his back defensively and offensively, than anybody not named Maia that Fail has ever fought in the UFC. I haven't watched the Nate/Fail fight for awhile, but I seem to remember that Nate was trying to finish an arm in guillotine by leaning back, which is technically wrong. 

Again, I can't stand Sonnen at all, so everything I say is horribly biased against him. But I can admit that if Sonnen can keep from having his head torn off and doesn't gas, again, he can LnP his way to a victory. But, Anderson is a freak and after he gets back up from the 1st TD either by restart or end of round, he will have Sonnen's timing and be ready with something that will end Sonnen's life.


----------



## Toxic

MrObjective said:


> Sonnen is going to get humiliated. Belfort has a strikers chance, but highly unlikely to win. Sonnen 'fans' will come back, but not to eat crow. You'll have to wait till November/December for them to create apples to oranges rationale based upon why Belfort will destory Silva. I bet most Sonnen 'fans' thought Maia, Leites, Griffin and Cote would beat him up as well.
> 
> And when the time comes, they'll find away to argue that Anderson Silva was not the most dominant MMA fighter in the history of the sport.


Vitor has no chance he is far to mentally weak. I will admit I though Griffen and Cote could beat Silva. Griffen fought like a complete moron though swinging so recklessly that even Chris Leben sat at home shaking his head. Cote blew his knee out in a fight he was doing much better than predicted by 99% of people. I thought Cote had the chin and power to withstand the onslaught and land a bomb but lets be realistic even I never expected Cote to get ahead on points.



oldfan said:


> I can't say that (bold) but....WAR CHAEL!!
> 
> To the keyboard warriors who are so offended by Chael's trash talk:
> 
> Try to imagine yourself locked in the cage with the last person you talked shit to on the internet.
> Now imagine that person is Anderson Silva.
> 
> Sonnen is not delusional. He knows what he's saying, who he's saying it to and what can happen to him in that cage.
> 
> How can you not be a little bit in awe of that?


Chael is confident because he has good reason his wrestling is incredibly good Anderson is not stopping that shot.



edlavis88 said:


> I've said before i think Chael's game plan is far too predictable and it's only a matter of time before Silva times a knee when Chael shoots.
> Also despite having decent GnP Chael looks like getting subbed in every fight he has and Anderson has a pretty decent subs game. Chael is getting subbed or K.O'd i just cant see any other outcome!


Pretty sure he ate a knee in the Marquardt fight how did that work out for Nate? You gotta remember laying on you back being punched in the face is pretty tiring.



HexRei said:


> I don't think he really beat nate to bloody hell. chael landed a lot more strikes but he also looked a lot worse afterward, his face looked like it had been through a meat grinder and nate looked pretty healthy. nate was defending many of those strikes on the ground. and chael himself said that being in nate's guillotine was one of the worst experiences of his life.
> 
> I personally think Chael is just a great collegiate wrestler with GnP.* His standup is a joke and he has no submission abilities* which goes a long way in explaining why he has trouble finishing fights. Nothing wrong with that, but I don't see it as the solution to Andy.


The bolded part is exactly why he will win IMO. He doesn't risk positioning or fall to stupid pride (ala Hendo)


edlavis88 said:


> No stand up + fighting Anderson Silva = Early grave... Now thats some proper math.


Really because most of the guys Anderson highlight reeled like Franklin,Forrest, Irvin,Leben, Hendo were all trying to stand with him. Your math is wrong its actually, Thinking you have stand up + Fighting Anderson Silva = Early grave (unless you chin is granite but even Cote ate a couple viscous shots in the first round especially the knee)


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Toxic said:


> Really because most of the guys Anderson highlight reeled like Franklin,Forrest, Irvin,Leben, Hendo were all trying to stand with him. Your math is wrong its actually, Thinking you have stand up + Fighting Anderson Silva = Early grave (unless you chin is granite but even Cote ate a couple viscous shots in the first round especially the knee)


I think the math problem goes a little like this:

No stand up skills + fighting Silva - great takedown ability + no apparent willingness to advance position + minimal submission defence = A long nap.


----------



## AmdM

Squirrelfighter said:


> I think the math problem goes a little like this:
> 
> No stand up skills + fighting Silva - great takedown ability + no apparent willingness to advance position + minimal submission defence = A long nap.


lol

Hopefully Silva will just put him to sleep with a knee at Sonnen´s 1st TD attempt. :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper

There is no way Sonnen is going to lose the first 3 

mark my words!


----------



## Squirrelfighter

AmdM said:


> lol
> 
> Hopefully Silva will just put him to sleep with a knee at Sonnen´s 1st TD attempt. :thumb02:


We can all pray for something so beautiful!


----------



## Life B Ez

BobbyCooper said:


> There is no way Sonnen is going to lose the first 3
> 
> mark my words!


He probably won't because there probably isn't going to be a 2nd or third or much of a first, unless Anderson wants to clown the shit out of him. Mark my words all the talk Chael did about how he'll come forward until the fight is over or until he's KO'd will go out the window once he eats some punches from Anderson.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Life B Ez said:


> He probably won't because there probably isn't going to be a 2nd or third or much of a first, unless Anderson wants to clown the shit out of him. Mark my words all the talk Chael did about how he'll come forward until the fight is over or until he's KO'd will go out the window once he eats some punches from Anderson.


Ohh I see, I see  Ez is ready for a Challenge here, isn't he?? 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/79675-i-challenge-you-all.html

take me on buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Squirrelfighter

BobbyCooper said:


> Ohh I see, I see  Ez is ready for a Challenge here, isn't he??
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/79675-i-challenge-you-all.html
> 
> take me on buddy :thumbsup:


My god man! You are going to have a rediculous amout of creds of Sonnen wins this one! I must prepare my sluttiest garments to try and mooch some!


----------



## HexRei

Squirrelfighter said:


> I think the math problem goes a little like this:
> 
> No stand up skills + fighting Silva - great takedown ability + no apparent willingness to advance position + minimal submission defence = A long nap.


Yeah, even if Sonnen is able to enact his gameplan and avoid spending much time on the feet, I still think he won't have the gas to do that for 25 minutes, sooner or later he's getting KTFO'd. Hell Silva might even sub him before that, he has strong BJJ.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Squirrelfighter said:


> My god man! You are going to have a rediculous amout of creds of Sonnen wins this one! I must prepare my sluttiest garments to try and mooch some!


I am definitely a millionair then 

I become close to a million ones, but then lost half of it again on the vbookies. Coldcall helped me out in a rough rough time back then^^ 

don't worry, you will get some credits soon Promised!


----------



## Squirrelfighter

HexRei said:


> Yeah, even if Sonnen is able to enact his gameplan and avoid spending much time on the feet, I still think he won't have the gas to do that for 25 minutes, sooner or later he's getting KTFO'd. Hell Silva might even sub him before that, he has strong BJJ.


That's what I'm expecting. Though he might finish it on the feet, never know with the Dancing Queen!




BobbyCooper said:


> I am definitely a millionair then
> 
> I become close to a million ones, but then lost half of it again on the vbookies. Coldcall helped me out in a rough rough time back then^^
> 
> don't worry, you will get some credits soon Promised!


Alrighty, guess I'll put the thongs away then!:thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez

BobbyCooper said:


> Ohh I see, I see  Ez is ready for a Challenge here, isn't he??
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/79675-i-challenge-you-all.html
> 
> take me on buddy :thumbsup:


I would have a long time ago, but I don't have the credits to cover in the chance that hell freezes over and Chael pulls it off. I can't get your return rep either, need to spread it some, sorry


----------



## Rusty

Sonnen is cracking me up! Evidently he does the hiring and firing around here:confused05:


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Ha-ha, Sonnen with authority!


----------



## vilify

wow even joe and the ufc are disrespecting andy now


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Joe's always been very opinionated, love it or hate it. Nothing new.


----------



## AmdM

vilify said:


> wow even joe and the ufc are disrespecting andy now


I missed that. What did he say?


----------



## SideWays222

AmdM said:


> I missed that. What did he say?


Me 2. WHat did joe and the ufc say?


----------



## Canadian Psycho

*Joe* asked Chael how it made him feel to watch Anderson Silva 'run away' during the final two rounds of his last fight.


----------



## Guy Incognito

SideWays222 said:


> Me 2. WHat did joe and the ufc say?


me 3 WTF are people talking about? i haven't heard anything from joe


----------



## oldfan

Did y'all watch the interview?

It seems pretty obvious that chaels whole shtick is sanctioned, approved, encouraged, desperately welcomed, what ever you want to call it, by Dana.


----------



## Guy Incognito

*You Better Hope Munoz Isn't The Only Wrestler That Silva Has Woked With*

Because this man is gonna ragdoll him at will on his way to becoming the new CHAMP!


----------



## Guy Incognito




----------



## KittenStrangler

I'm hoping Munoz IS the only wrestler, since I want Sonnen to win oh so badly.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

This thread is full of ridiculous amounts of win.


----------



## AmdM

Canadian Psycho said:


> This thread is full of ridiculous amounts of *fanboyism*.


Fixed that for you :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan

Silva may be a great striker but he must suck as a teacher.


----------



## box

I think all of us deep down inside want to see Chael beatup Silva for awhile, maybe not win, but beat him up.


----------



## Guy Incognito




----------



## Kreed

box said:


> I think all of us deep down inside want to see Chael beatup Silva for awhile, maybe not win, but beat him up.


speak for yourself dude I dont support racists..I hope silva crushes him


----------



## The Lone Wolf

box said:


> I think all of us deep down inside want to see Chael beatup Silva for awhile, maybe not win, but beat him up.


Not me. I think Chael is a total moron and i'd love to see him layed out stiff on the canvas, and Silva to have toyed with him for at least 2 rounds.

Silva just wants some tough competition. I feel sorry for the guy that he;s received so much bad attention for his antics. Dude just wants to test himself and his opponents havent been able to. Belfort will bring out the best in Silva. Chael, well, maybe Silva will toy with him and try and humiliate him that way, or maybe he'll destroy him and humiliate him that way. Either way, Chael is gonna end up with egg on his face. And not just chicken egg, but a huge phucking ostrich egg!


----------



## The Lone Wolf

osmium said:


> So when Andy brutalizes him and the crowd goes nuts for Silva is Chael still the fan favorite? Really this entire thing is silly it is Leites all over again and the bandwagon will be overflowing yet again after Andy rapes and pillages the UFC some more. Do people not remember the Forrest fight? The big hero Forrest comes out to fight Darth Maul and gets decapitated and Silva is the hero and Forrest is the asshole who everyone hates. Then a month passes and none of it matters.


When all is said and done, the tides will still rise and fall, the mountains will still stand tall, and Osmium will still be mad at the world :thumb02:


----------



## kc1983

I don't care how much shit Sonnen talks, he ain't convincing me that he is going to beat Anderson ******* Silva. I mean..really?? Has the world gone mad?? There is no such thing as an unbeatable fighter but are there really people out there who think that Sonnen of all people is going to steamroll through Anderson? Please lets all let go of the Maia/Silva fight already. 

Silva will shut this idiot up in less then a week. After that we will see a rematch with him and Okami.


----------



## marcthegame

Everytime Chael opens his mouth it just makes him look dumber and dumber. It is one thing to hype a fight and its another to strongly beliving that hype.


----------



## MrObjective

Haters of Anderson Silva, basically temporary Chael Sonnen fans, you have 6 days. 

Hopefully you can get some more asinine sound bites to post and giggle at. That's all you're going to get.


----------



## oldfan

marcthegame said:


> Everytime Chael opens his mouth it just makes him look dumber and dumber. It is one thing to hype a fight and its another to strongly beliving that hype.


hahahaha so he would be ok if he didn't believe he will win?:thumb02:


Oh mysterious powers that be, ...are you really going to merge every little thread that guyincognito makes? ....aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrggggg


----------



## BobbyCooper

Do you guys now realize how big of a threat Chael really is??

What he did to Okami was incredible. And look what Okami just did to Munoz. He completely shut him down! This is going to be a long night for Andy!


----------



## Mckeever

BobbyCooper;1234954[B said:


> ]Do you guys now realize how big of a threat Chael really is??[/B]
> 
> What he did to Okami was incredible. And look what Okami just did to Munoz. He completely shut him down! This is going to be a long night for Andy!


Clearly they dont Bobby. I'll say it again. Chael is andersons biggest threat at Middleweight by a mile. Vitor doesnt have the mentality to step in the octagon and threaten silva.

I would of thought that after all of you guys just witnessed the okami/munoz fight it would of opened up your eyes to just how much of a threat chael is to andy. Apparently not.

Sonnenes wrestling is OUTSTANDING. Now, lets look at silvas past fights, which mma style has caused him the most problems? BJJ - Nope. Strikers - Nope. Wreslters - Yes! Chael is an amazing wrestler. He isnt going to stand and trade with anderson or let him dance around the octagon, hes going to attack him over and over with take downs and slam him onto the mat. Now i understand why a lot of you guys hate Sonnen for his ridiculous and over the top trash talk, but please do not let your biased hate cloud your judgement of his actual skills.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Thats very true Mc! :thumbsup:

I really hope they don't believe in Chael still^^ so that I get at least one more challenger!


----------



## R3353

Really how can Sonnen win this?? Standing it is Anderson's fight all day every day. If Sonnen can take him down without getting KTFO then what? His sub defence is certainly not the best and he continues to talk crap about BJJ, and we have all seen that Silva has a dangerous guard. Also his GnP is nothing special. Anderson looked totally comfortable under Henderson for the majority of a round and took pretty much no damage at all, then next round he submitted him. Sonnen is getting KO in brutal fashion or submitted.

Sonnen is nowhere near Silvas biggest test.


----------



## kc1983

Are we all forgetting that Anderson Silva is a BJJ black belt and is pretty dangerous off his back? Are we also forgetting that Chael Sonnen has 7 losses by submission to his name? 

I'm not saying that I don't think Chael is a legitimate threat to Silva. He is. He's gonna try turning the fight into a wrestling match, take Silva down and try to wear him out on the ground for 5 rounds. I think Sonnen's superior wrestling/ground game will be nullified by Anderson's BJJ. 

Anderson has a very legitimate shot at subbing Chael if Sonnen does secure a take down. 

Is Sonnen a threat? Sure he is. Am I buying into the "I'm gonna punch a hole in his head" bullshit? Not bloody likely.

**EDIT I also love how Chael is saying that Anderson has been ducking him for years!! RIGHT! Because the top MW in the world and arguably one of the best P4P fighters out there really wants to fight a guy like Chael Sonnen - who up until his win against Okami was probably not even ranken in the top 10. This is what I can't stand about Sonnen.


----------



## IxDoxItxAll

*UFC 117: Silva vs Sonnen*

Watch this regarding the Pay-Per-View of UFC 117:


----------



## AmdM

IxDoxItxAll said:


> Watch this regarding the Pay-Per-View of UFC 117:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*********


:sarcastic12:

You have a proper response on that page.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

IxDoxItxAll said:


> Watch this regarding the Pay-Per-View of UFC 117:


dont advertise.


----------



## SideWays222

AmdM said:


> :sarcastic12:
> 
> You have a proper response on that page.


That kids Voice sounded like he was infront of a HUGE live audience instead of a Camera.... he sounds sooo nervous lol


----------



## Kickballlover

*UFC 117 Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen Predictions*





Middleweight Championship bout: Anderson Silva (c) vs. Chael Sonnen 
Welterweight bout: Jon Fitch vs. Thiago Alves 
Lightweight bout: Clay Guida vs. Rafael Dos Anjos 
Welterweight bout: Matt Hughes vs. Ricardo Almeida 
Heavyweight bout: Roy Nelson vs. Junior Dos Santos


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

And do you guys realize that when Anderson decimates him by either submission or TKO, half the newly found Sonnen fans will go on about how "well, he wasn't that big of a threat anyway.."

Same routine, different time of the year. Like a damn record player.


----------



## AmdM

I know Anderson will loose eventualy and that is closer to that defeat more that he has ever been, but please god of mma, don´t let it be against this Hillbilly.


----------



## Mckeever

Alex_DeLarge said:


> And do you guys realize that when Anderson decimates him by either submission or TKO, half the newly found Sonnen fans will go on about how "well, he wasn't that big of a threat anyway.."
> *
> Same routine, different time of the year. Like a damn record player.*


ha ha ha.

For the record, im picking silva to win, i just think sonnen is going to rough him up for a couple maybe 3 rounds or so then Andy goes into beast mode and finishes.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Alex_DeLarge said:


> And do you guys realize that when Anderson decimates him by either submission or TKO, half the newly found Sonnen fans will go on about how "well, he wasn't that big of a threat anyway.."
> 
> Same routine, different time of the year. Like a damn record player.


Who says Sonnen is going to win the fight??

I think I only know 2 people on here, who truly believe that. One of them is red!


----------



## VolcomX311

Everybody is rooting for Sonnen, but I think 99% of us rooting for him knows better. You can still root though...


----------



## BobbyCooper

After the third round, I hope Andy Knocks him out in vicious fashion :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> Who says Sonnen is going to win the fight??
> 
> I think I only know 2 people on here, who truly believe that. One of them is red!


I make three!! Unless the green person is me... :thumb02:

WAR CHAEL!!


----------



## BobbyCooper

SideWays222 said:


> I make three!! Unless the green person is me... :thumb02:
> 
> WAR CHAEL!!


Yea but do really believe he can seriously grind it out for 25 min, or do you just hope badly that he wins?? Cause you just want andy to lose??

If the first, then we have 3 all over sudden yes^^ this is getting scary


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea but do really believe he can seriously grind it out for 25 min, or do you just hope badly that he wins?? Cause you just want andy to lose??
> 
> If the first, then we have 3 all over sudden yes^^ this is getting scary


I think his wrestling is going to be too much for Anderson. Im not crazy.. i know Anderson can get a submission and i wouldn't be surprised if he does BUT i think its going to be Chaels night.


----------



## BobbyCooper

SideWays222 said:


> I think his wrestling is going to be too much for Anderson. Im not crazy.. i know Anderson can get a submission and i wouldn't be surprised if he does BUT i think its going to be Chaels night.


I am honest with you! In a 15 min fight, I would NEVER bet against chael here. But in a 25 min battle.. I really don't see how he can survive all that. for this amount of time, Andy has just to many waepons in my opinion.

edit: Do you know who are the other two?? I give you three quesses


----------

